# New Boruto Manga announced (Oneshot April 25, Series May 9)



## Clowe (Dec 19, 2015)

Art by Kishi's assistant Mikio Ikemoto and script by Ukyo Kodachi.





Kishimoto also announced he will draw a one shot Boruto manga spin off in spring.

________
 






— heart​


----------



## auem (Dec 19, 2015)

Starting Spring 2016, a special Boruto one-shot created by Masashi Kishimoto and a new monthly series starring Boruto will return to the pages of Weekly Shonen Jump . This brand-new manga series will be supervised by Naruto creator Masashi Kishimoto and created by novelist Ukyo Kodachi and artist Mikio Ikemoto. The special one-shot and new monthly series will run simultaneously in the English language version of Shonen Jump.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 19, 2015)

Yep, no way would they quit the series. It's like I said, they love money too much. 

These days though after the end of the original series, I'm just not invested as much. If I read this then it'll be in spurts. I don't care really.


----------



## Iruel (Dec 19, 2015)

Art looks like shit


----------



## noakai (Dec 19, 2015)

Wow, that art is truly hideous. I've seen pixiv art that blows that out of the water.


----------



## saduj (Dec 19, 2015)

Look at this amazing art


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 19, 2015)

No, I think the Naruto part of my life is over and done with.


----------



## Gortef (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes I am happy about this development. 

And speaking of art, every mangaka has some inconsistent art at the beginning.
Give them some time.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 19, 2015)

That art tho 

What's wrong with Bolt's face 



mr_shadow said:


> No, I think the Naruto part of my life is over and done with.



Same. It was a wild ride that I'm glad to have seen through. Interesting news, but I'll be skipping.


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 19, 2015)

It's a different art style but nothing I can't appreciate if the story is good.


----------



## ASYM638 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Some of Ikemoto-sensei's art sketches for Naruto

*


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh yeah, change the domain name already. We are back baby !



ASYM638 said:


> *Some of Ikemoto-sensei's art sketches for Naruto
> 
> *



Yaru ja nai ka


----------



## Platypus (Dec 19, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Oh yeah, change the domain name already. We are back baby !



borutoforums.com? But what about nakamaforums?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 19, 2015)

Borutoforums? 

Kidding


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

So the ride continues, not sure if i'll jump back on just yet though.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm not gonna be looking forward reading this because of after how the original never given Konoha 11 or Naruto centered due the Uchiha plot centered now will focus on this and since its gonna be done by another artist it will not focus on Uchiha though I have feeling Sharingan plot will come again as always since Gaiden series.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2015)

Nah I won't be reading this as much as the original manga.


----------



## David (Dec 19, 2015)

good god**


----------



## Gabe (Dec 19, 2015)

Sounds great the art is weird though


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 19, 2015)

Not really all that surprised, but it's going to be called filler consistently considering Kishi's not even involved in it.

The art is terrible though.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

so sarada and chocho are fan-service now? their skirt is about as short as lucy from FT.


----------



## Addy (Dec 19, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> so sarada and chocho are fan-service now? their skirt is about as short as lucy from FT.



i just realized that salad's new outfit allows for panty shots 

i hope we at least get some sasuke and naruto panty shots


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

except the little fact that she's only 13 years old.....

who is the mohawk dude? don't remeber ever seeing that kid in the boruto movie.


----------



## Shattering (Dec 19, 2015)

Sexualized kids and ugly art for my taste, in top of that this should be considered filler right? not really interested... I could maybe watch the anime in a few years if they do the art close to Kishimoto's style.

This is basically like reading something made by a deviant art  artist with the difference that they can draw it closer to the orignal style.


----------



## Addy (Dec 19, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> except the little fact that she's only 13 years old.....


like that stopped panty shots in manga before 


> who is the mohawk dude? don't remeber ever seeing that kid in the boruto movie.



new character. we dont know who but i suspect he is the villain/misunderstood idiot whom burrito TNJs.

might also be the new sasuke of this generation with a love triangle


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 19, 2015)

GT version of naruto.

Garbage/filler/shit. Not reading it.

I actually heard about this a month ago but I thought it's another boruto movie


----------



## Sora (Dec 19, 2015)

Sarada is like 11 years old


----------



## Kobe (Dec 19, 2015)

The art looks terrible.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

Addy said:


> like that stopped panty shots in manga before
> 
> 
> new character. we dont know who but i suspect he is the villain/misunderstood idiot whom burrito TNJs.
> ...


true enough, age never stopped fan service before, though it's not really kishi's style but this isn't kishi.

yeah the new kid looks like he'll be the new angst emo character.

yeah the art looks trash, but I've seen some of this guys black/white drawings and it's pretty decent.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 19, 2015)

Naruto GT here we come.
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Dec 19, 2015)

since it not going for Masashi Kishimoto original artwork since it went through few changes.

Mikio Ikemoto's artwork an style, i don't like the overall design, but in away it works in different format.

the new kid has the power to crush sasuke an naruto...i call bs ... has a secret an seem like other apprentice of sasuke...looking for this master .... see sarada to be inferior ..

love triangle ----- Yodo -> Boruto <--sarada.

story be sand an konoha.. 

so sad to see an mission is to caught an clown >< 

kiddie friendly..my ass recycle here we goo lol


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 19, 2015)

Well, many were complaining that what Kishi did since quite a while was shit so maybe a change in author will please some...


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

lol where is metal lee's team? even shinki has his team on the cover


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 19, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> lol where is metal lee's team? even shinki has his team on the cover



Metal is a one-man army.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Metal is a one-man army.



ONE PUNCH LEE??


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 19, 2015)

Over time the art could be improved. Also I'm excited for the Mitsuki one shot


----------



## Silver Fang (Dec 19, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> *except the little fact that she's only 13 years old.....*
> 
> who is the mohawk dude? don't remeber ever seeing that kid in the boruto movie.



Well age of consent in Japan is 13. So Sarada is of legal age to be sexualized there, if she's 13. 

Japan =/= America. 

Girls and boys ages 13-17 can have sex in Japan.. but only with another teen between 13 and 17. If you're 12 or 18 then you can't have sex with a teen of that age group, even if it's consensual.. BUT that's only true for full *intercourse*. A person of any age can engage in sexual acts with a teen in japan ages 13 to 17 all they want as long as it's not *full intercourse.*. Hand jobs, oral, making out, touching, feeling, strip dancing. It's all legit. So for example, a 25-year-old guy can have oral sex with a 14-year-old girl in Japan and it's perfectly legal. Intercourse would be what would get him in trouble.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

The artist drawings 










Silver Fang said:


> Well age of consent in Japan is 13. So Sarada is of legal age to be sexualized there, if she's 13.
> 
> Japan =/= America.
> 
> Girls and boys ages 13-17 can have sex in Japan.. but only with another teen between 13 and 17. If you're 12 or 18 then you can't have sex with a teen of that age group, even if it's consensual.. BUT that's only true for full *intercourse*. A person of any age can engage in sexual acts with a teen in japan ages 13 to 17 all they want as long as it's not *full intercourse.*. Hand jobs, oral, making out, touching, feeling, strip dancing. It's all legit. So for example, a 25-year-old guy can have oral sex with a 14 year old girl in Japan and it's perfectly legal. Intercourse would be what would get him in trouble.



not surprised, it is japan but I swear there's been talks lately about banning manga with provocative material right? hell I heard even the UN kinda got involved as well.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 19, 2015)

It makes it worse that Sarada's face looks so young and the bottom is just legs for days. Kishi drew her with a bit of a shape, but it certainly didn't show all that skin. So out of place.


----------



## Silver Fang (Dec 19, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> Not surprised, it is japan but I swear there's been talks lately about banning manga with provocative material right? hell I heard even the UN kinda got involved as well.


Idk. Kubo still does some..interesting..stuff in the *Bleach *manga. Even drawing Masaki, who was in HS at the time naked. Rukia has the appearance of a teenager, and we have seen her naked butt at one point. And Orihime's boobs have always been a focal point, though she's still a teen in HS. These things going on in the current arc for the manga. Even having one female character be a victim of abusive, and rapey-like behavior from another female character, who may secretly be a man.  

And Sarada's outfit isn't too bad. Look at Lilinette's outfit in *Bleach*.

*Spoiler*: __ 






 And she looks 10.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 19, 2015)

Did I not call this so long ago and everyone told me it wasn't happening LOL


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

Silver Fang said:


> Idk. Kubo still does some..interesting..stuff in the *Bleach *manga. Even drawing Masaki, who was in HS at the time naked. Rukia has the appearance of a teenager, and we have seen her naked butt at one point. And Orihime's boobs have always been a focal point, though she's still a teen in HS. These things going on in the current arc for the manga. Even having one female character be a victim of abusive, and rapey-like behavior from another female character, who may secretly be a man.
> 
> And Sarada's outfit isn't too bad. Look at Lilinette's outfit in *Bleach*.
> 
> ...


good point, this stuff is actually normal. I'm just not used to it from naruto.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 19, 2015)

Turrin said:


> Did I not call this so long ago and everyone told me it wasn't happening LOL



Who told you it wasn't happening. 

It was kind of obvious that the show would go on. It is a consistent money earner: toys, films, games and events. They weren't going to throw that in the bin because the creator no longer wishes to continue.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

quite a few posters called it actually.


----------



## mayumi (Dec 19, 2015)

milk it dry
What the hell is with Salad's dress?


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 19, 2015)

This will be interesting. I always wanted to see how other mangaka work with the narutoverse. I hope Kishi doesn't intervene too much.


----------



## Azula (Dec 19, 2015)

I wonder what they are gonna put in the story to try and pull readers


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 19, 2015)

Part 3 here it comes


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> I wonder what they are gonna put in the story to try and pull readers



I heard the writer is really into shipping. bolt x sarada x inojin x mitsuki x mohawk kid and we are in business


----------



## Milady (Dec 19, 2015)

I hope to see some family interaction from each kid.


----------



## mayumi (Dec 19, 2015)

I suggest this Boruto spin off have its own sub forum.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

Boruto telegram..............


----------



## Azula (Dec 19, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> I heard the writer is really into shipping. bolt x sarada x inojin x mitsuki x mohawk kid and we are in business



So it would seem 

But the bar has been set too high by shippuden and gaiden. New gen pairing bullshit may not generate as much shitstorm but maybe I am underestimating pairing fans


----------



## Veris (Dec 19, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> So it would seem
> 
> But the bar has been set too high by shippuden and gaiden. New gen pairing bullshit may not generate as much shitstorm *but maybe I am underestimating pairing fans*



Prepare to be amazed.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> So it would seem
> 
> But the bar has been set too high by shippuden and gaiden. New gen pairing bullshit may not generate as much shitstorm but maybe I am underestimating pairing fans



nah the fuckkery of the original pairings will probably never be surpassed, breh chapter 700 emploded the whole fandom across the globe. gaiden was pretty crazy as well. we'll see.


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 19, 2015)

anyone knows for how long this boruto manga will continue.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 19, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Naruto GT here we come.
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



And 20 years from here, Naruto Super featuring Boruto getting the Gohan treatment.


----------



## Veris (Dec 19, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> anyone knows for how long this boruto manga will continue.



Not right now we don't, all we know is that it's monthly.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 19, 2015)

Gaara's kids look cool; Boruto looks retarded...


----------



## Mateush (Dec 19, 2015)

Different art and it?s monthly which means long wait. Dunno if i like it


----------



## foxfairy (Dec 19, 2015)

noakai said:


> Wow, that art is truly hideous. I've seen pixiv art that blows that out of the water.


yup, but to be true, I'be seen pixiv and deviant that blows kishi art to the water, too.... 
I don't think the art is terrible. but is not an art piece. Boruto  looks like a retard... And Sakura is weird...  Maybe in black and white will be better

I'll give a chance to the manga. I'll not take too seriously. But there's possibility the author don't shit the characters like Kishimoto did... And the story can be good like part1, who knows? It can't be worse than the war. Anyway this forum needs content to the threads, even if it is laugh stock


----------



## Cereza (Dec 19, 2015)

oh god noooooo I don't like the art 

and I dislike Sarada's dress  :/


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 19, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> And 20 years from here, Naruto Super featuring Boruto getting the Gohan treatment.


As long as they don't turn a movie into a manga arc I'm fine.


----------



## Meat (Dec 19, 2015)

The character design is nice.. i have something new to fap on.


----------



## foxfairy (Dec 19, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> I wonder what they are gonna put in the story to try and pull readers


lol 



Narutossss said:


> I heard the writer is really into shipping. bolt x sarada x inojin x mitsuki x mohawk kid and we are in business



Orgy!!!!! Maybe they'll put hentai to attract new readers


----------



## Fay (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't know why you'll are so negative? I'm looking forward to this! I do agree that Sarada's dress is way to short, but at least she's not wearing a copy paste of Sakura's outfit anymore.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 19, 2015)

Kishi has forsaken us


----------



## Lovely (Dec 19, 2015)

Fay said:


> I don't know why you'll are so negative? I'm looking forward to this! I do agree that Sarada's dress is way to short, but at least she's not wearing a copy paste of Sakura's outfit anymore.



Her original outfit is far better than this, copy-paste or not. At least it's appropriate.


----------



## TRN (Dec 19, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Kishi has forsaken us



Good, his shity writing is god awful


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 19, 2015)

Ride never ends


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 19, 2015)

TRN said:


> Good, his shity writing is god awful



better than novel writer's


----------



## foxfairy (Dec 19, 2015)

Fay said:


> I don't know why you'll are so negative? I'm looking forward to this! I do agree that Sarada's dress is way to short, but at least she's not wearing a copy paste of Sakura's outfit anymore.



Agreed. 
It's a breath of fresh air that Kishimoto will not write the new manga. 
And agree with Sarada dress, Also It's an illstrative painel, maybe in the manga the dress will not be so short. And if it is, I don't care.

I am more concerned about the content of the manga than Sarada dress size  

Actually thinking better, Sasuke and Kakashi can dance macarena and ill laugh and everythong i'll be okay. 
The story is already screwed up, so nothing can turn the thing more worse.


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2015)

Someone finally got Boruto's horrible hair right, but then he goes off and messes up something else 

Really?


----------



## TRN (Dec 19, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> better than novel writer's



The novel writer can most likely come up with something better than making 2 boys kiss each other and dedicate over 690 chapter about eyeball powers (sharingan)


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 19, 2015)

TRN said:


> The novel writer can most likely come up with something better than making 2 boys kiss each other and dedicate over 690 chapter about eyeball powers (sharingan)



This guy supposedly has a hard on for Sasuke, so prepare to be disappointed.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2015)

Nardo GT here we go. Can't be any worse than end if War Arc


----------



## TRN (Dec 19, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> This guy supposedly has a hard on for Sasuke, so prepare to be disappointed.



I won't be reading if that the case


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2015)

Yeah in the Boruto Novel, both Bolt and Sasuke were wanked harder than the Movie


----------



## TRN (Dec 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> Yeah in the Boruto Novel, both Bolt and Sasuke were wanked harder than the Movie



God help us all


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm not sure what to expect besides seeing the New Gen in action but this being a monthly affair will hopefully benefit the writing.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 19, 2015)

TRN said:


> The novel writer can most likely come up with something better than making 2 boys kiss each other and dedicate over 690 chapter about eyeball powers (sharingan)



No. There isn't anything I have seen to give me confidence on the script for this manga. Only hope is Kishi supervising, but I'm all to aware of how such things are said as marketing. Is he going to chck each chapter and edit the lines/interactions......doubt it.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 19, 2015)

Actually, does this mean that each chapter will have like 40+ pages like other monthly manga?


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2015)

Seriously though. Even with Kishimoto supervising it, we've seen him pull crap stunts before. I mean look at the writing for the Last.

Even Kishimoto's own story for the Gaiden was terrible. So I mean, how can anyone not feel safe?

Especially so when the Boruto Movie Novel is worse plot related to anything other than Sasuke and Boruto


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> Seriously though. Even with Kishimoto supervising it, we've seen him pull crap stunts before. I mean look at the writing for the Last.
> 
> Even Kishimoto's own story for the Gaiden was terrible. So I mean, how can anyone not feel safe?
> 
> Especially so when the Boruto Movie Novel is worse plot related to anything other than Sasuke and Boruto


Because not everybody shares your opinion.


----------



## daty (Dec 19, 2015)

Will not be filller. Kishimoto will supervise. 
The art style is different thats why everyone is finding odd. Over time the strangeness will pass. 

What i expect? 
Good plot 
no uchiha drama 
good portrayal of boruto himawari sarada mitsuki without being copy paste of their patents
no flop villains
good family drama that makes sense
no contradiction with the original manga 
Explain some forgot issues and plots from the original 
explore older chatacters like taka rock lee, konohamaru, kurenai son
... and not just introduce new characters that no one is interested


----------



## Klue (Dec 19, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> This guy supposedly has a hard on for Sasuke, so prepare to be disappointed.



Major.

And he favors Sharingan over Rinnegan. Starting to think he has connections to BlinkST.

Further investigation is needed.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 19, 2015)

Supervision is not enough 
I'm conflicted.

Also, are we expecting 20 pages per month?


----------



## Zef (Dec 19, 2015)

Turrin said:


> Did I not call this so long ago and everyone told me it wasn't happening LOL


Boruto grossed too much money for Jump to let the franchise  die. If it wasn't this then it would've been future movies.


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 19, 2015)

nah,only supervision is not enough to be canon.but if Kishi says anywhere that it's canon,then it will be canon.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 19, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> And 20 years from here, Naruto Super featuring Boruto getting the Gohan treatment.



So Sarada will be participating on the tournament fights for the village then. Or will she be going Rinnegan Blue?


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 19, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> *This guy supposedly has a hard on for Sasuke*, so prepare to be disappointed.



With the way he was written in the Boruto novel, that would be a understatement.  

The Sauce wank was off the charts in that novel. He's my favorite character though, so it's all good with me.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 19, 2015)

Sasuke wank was on some fetish level


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 19, 2015)

Klue said:


> Major.
> 
> And he favors Sharingan over Rinnegan. Starting to think he has connections to BlinkST.
> 
> Further investigation is needed.


He snuck off to Japan and met Kishi for this deal. You've been screwed Klue. 


Altair21 said:


> With the way he was written in the Boruto novel, that would be a understatement.
> 
> The Sauce wank was off the charts in that novel. He's my favorite character though, so it's all good with me.



So as some fans would put it, Kishi's successor? As it seems it'll be right in line with how the author portrayed his character every now and again.


----------



## ChosenOne1DO (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't mind seeing more Boruto. I just hope the character and story telling are good.


----------



## foxfairy (Dec 19, 2015)

probably  i'll be canon because of tits and  milking reasons. So if Kishimoto were asked about it, you can bet he will say it's the official continuation



Raidoton said:


> Because not everybody shares your opinion.



the guys is asking other opinions and sharing his. Your stated the obvious, of course that not everyone share the same opinion duh


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2015)

Raidoton said:


> Because not everybody shares your opinion.


You feel safe with the latest storytelling from the Naruto team (Kishimoto, SP, editors, etc.,)?


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

Braveheart said:


> I'm not sure what to expect besides seeing the New Gen in action but this being a monthly affair will hopefully benefit the writing.



This is the only major benefit of monthly serialization, kishi and his writer will have a longer time to really think of where they want to take the plot and story and kishi is not looking in from the outside so maybe he can be more objective and the quality of the story could benefit. 

look at naruto gaiden, he really didn't give a darn and was trolling for the most part. Boruto the movie was actually good because kishi seemed to actually care and knew exactly the type of story he wanted to tell, even sasuke was likeble in that movie.


----------



## Blizzard-chan (Dec 19, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> With the way he was written in the Boruto novel, that would be a understatement.
> 
> The Sauce wank was off the charts in that novel. He's my favorite character though, so it's all good with me.





Zensuki said:


> Sasuke wank was on some fetish level



How was he wanked there? 

I haven't read it yet and I'm not really planning to, so I'm ok with spoilers.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 19, 2015)

Still think the manga should have been called Sasuke & Friends.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

lol itachi, kaguya etc shat on sasuke, along with getting nerfed with naruto in gaiden etc. Kishi only wanked off Itachi if anything. maybe minato as well until madara shat on him.

also kakashi getting PS susano....


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 19, 2015)

Chii said:


> How was he wanked there?
> 
> I haven't read it yet and I'm not really planning to, so I'm ok with spoilers.



I just remember this part where the author vividly describes Sasuke's muscles like they were drawn steel 



Sauce said:


> Still think the manga should have been called Sasuke & Friends.



Don't want to make it too obvious now


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2015)

Chii said:


> How was he wanked there?
> 
> I haven't read it yet and I'm not really planning to, so I'm ok with spoilers.


The author made this hilarious line about Sasuke's muscle.

"It was was like forged steel, of the best steel" or some shit like that


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 19, 2015)

I thought they banned child porn in Japan??


----------



## Veris (Dec 19, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> I just remember this part where the author vividly describes Sasuke's muscles like they were drawn steel





lndra said:


> The author made this hilarious line about Sasuke's muscle.
> 
> "It was was like forged steel, of the best steel" or some shit like that



That's it? 

That's not wanking that's like Metaphors 101.


----------



## TRN (Dec 19, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Still think the manga should have been called Sasuke & Friends.



sasuke development was one of the worst for a character in naruto.  The book should have been call  Sharingan & Asspull


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I thought they banned child porn in Japan??



nope, but some over there are still trying. just give sarada some pants or leggings and we're all cool.

eh better stop the spamming before the mods start deleting posts.


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2015)

Veris said:


> That's it?
> 
> That's not wanking that's like Metaphors 101.


There's more, but I'm way too lazy to copy and paste all of this. I made this post on the novel yesterday so here's a glimpse of some wank in the Novel:

Random parts:

*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				CH1 said:
			
		

> That was why the words that had just left Mitsuki’s mouth were an objective observation.
> Boruto had blocked Sarada’s movement, simultaneously controlled his two kage bushin, and landed a hit on the nimble panda.
> Over all, it wasn’t the technique of a genin.
> His actions were chuunin…no, maybe even jounin class.





			
				CH1 CONT said:
			
		

> Even if I don’t do any training, I can already make three Kage Bunshin, and Wind Release and Lightning Release, and lately Water Release too!”
> These were facts.
> Uzumaki Boruto was a prodigy.
> If he tried something, he could do it.
> ...



When Boruto was training for the Rasengan, it said, I shit you not



			
				Ch2 said:
			
		

> He concentrated on nothing else.
> It was very likely that Boruto had never worked so hard for so long in his life.
> And then, that period of hard work came to an end.







			
				CH2 Cont said:
			
		

> “Eh?” Sarada said.
> “I never said he was no good. I thought I’d take him as a disciple, and yet…”
> At her father’s words, a joyful expression flooded Sarada’s face.
> To think he hadn’t understood the significance of his Rasengan… Sasuke thought.
> ...





			
				CH3 said:
			
		

> Boruto’s opponent in the first round was Kumogakure’s Yurui. He was a guy who was hard to read, but he had a terrible suppressive power within his jutsu that turned his bubblegum into bombs.
> However, Boruto overcame him. His plan to mix the shuriken technique he’d learned from Sasuke along with the skill he’d learnt from Konohamaru bore fruit.






			
				CH5 said:
			
		

> “I don’t feel like losing.” Boruto said.
> He and Sasuke’s positions got swapped by the Rinnegan.
> “Not smart…!! I’ll just eat your jutsu up!!” Momoshiki said. He had calculated for this.
> He reached out his hand to suck up Boruto’s rasengan.
> ...







Source: Hashirama vs. Madara


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> There's more, but I'm way too lazy to copy and paste all of this. I made this post on the novel yesterday so here's a glimpse of some wank in the Novel:
> 
> Random parts:
> 
> ...


what the fuck? the dude is writing bolt like he's itachi or something. totally different that he's cheating ass in the movie.


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm disgusted man. I'm seeing hypocrites bash Sarada's outfits on tumblr, but at the same time are reblogging photos of her flashing her team mates. What the hell is wrong with this fandom  



Narutossss said:


> what the fuck? the dude is writing bolt like he's itachi or something. totally different that he's cheating ass in the movie.


Word.

The biggest difference, from that spoiler, is that Boruto used Sasuke and Konohamaru's method instead of the device, and the Father/Son Rasengan was a Vanishing Rasengan fueled with Naruto's power.

The one thing that the Novel did right, was better development for Boruto's character. Which is why I'm not totally afraid for the upcoming series.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 19, 2015)

*sigh* WTF is this ? 

*sigh*....and where is Kiba's Kid. 

*sigh*.....This is getting tedious  :sleepy


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

I think the movie developed boruto enough as in at the end we know his goals and ambitions etc. and we understand his personality and how he interact with naruto, sasuke, his friends etc but very little development from him as an actual Ninja who was meant be a prodigy. It's more like he has the* potential* to be prodigy. 

Honestly it's better to actually see boruto improve as a ninja being trained by sasuke/konohamaru in this manga. alot of the things many wanted from the boruto movie will hopefully be in this manga.


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 19, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> *sigh*.....This is getting tedious  :sleepy



as is your endless complaining about him


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 19, 2015)

This writer better give inojin some good story lines and screentime. I want him to shine in this manga since Yamanaka characters barely get spotlight. And also because kishi no longer explored Sai's character and left him on the sidelines with sakura and co


----------



## Sansa (Dec 19, 2015)

Kishimoto is still overseeing it 

But there's no way the new writer could be as bad as him, right?


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

well the mohawk kid could be kiba's son. probably not but there's a chance. Not every character needs to have a kid not to mention some could have them later. 

only kurenai and asuma had children from kakashi's generation. gai, kakashi, ebisu, obito,genma,anko,shizune etc do not have kids.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 19, 2015)

Looks like an Uchiha emblem on his arm actually.


----------



## Zef (Dec 19, 2015)

Veris said:


> That's it?
> 
> That's not wanking that's like Metaphors 101.



It was stated Sasuke can take on the entire world 


Though that was obvious before lolnovel.


----------



## foxfairy (Dec 19, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> *sigh* WTF is this ?
> 
> *sigh*....and where is Kiba's Kid.
> 
> *sigh*.....This is getting tedious  :sleepy



Wait and see. Of course that Kiba will have an harem and one child of each wife 



lndra said:


> I'm disgusted man. I'm seeing hypocrites bash Sarada's outfits on tumblr, but at the same time are reblogging photos of her flashing her team mates. What the hell is wrong with this fandom


True, a bunch of hypocrites, as if they had to dictate what is a propriate for female character wears or not

If sarada dressed like a nun give everyone would be happy, also, I never noticed her legs as something sexual, I don't look at 12 years old characters and associated to such things, but some pervs seems to do it.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Looks like an Uchiha emblem on his arm actually.



nope, that red is the inside of sarada's boots.


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 19, 2015)

Also why do you guys think boruto 's hair looks nice in this announcement pic? His hair looks fugly af. I liked the the way kishi drew boruto


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 19, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> nope, that red is the inside of sarada's boots.



My mind is playing tricks on me, apparently.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> My mind is playing tricks on me, apparently.



actually I though the same thing as well until I saw a larger image.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 19, 2015)

dude's art is better than kishimoto's garbage


----------



## Iruel (Dec 19, 2015)

God Movement said:


> dude's art is better than kishimoto's garbage



No no it's the fuck not 
It looks terrible. 

Hope Shinki and Yurui's teams get a good role and development. 
They probably are going to be the Gaara and Bee of the new Gen


----------



## melk12 (Dec 19, 2015)

Wow i always knew would be a manga hum 

the writer need to be careful not to mischaracterize the classic characters. and their relationships already stabilized
and to have no plothole, or readers pick on him with criticism
and polemics with couples was what carried Naruto, if he wants to engage in polemics and create fierce discussions is essential to put it 
and never forget that this is a ninja story, not aliens or anything else


----------



## Lu Bu (Dec 19, 2015)

Konoha Sev7n said:


> love triangle ----- Yodo -> Boruto <--sarada.
> 
> story be sand an konoha..
> 
> ...



Yodo is 100% going to end up with Shikadai to create ShikaTema 2.0. Rinse, repeat, recycle. They already fought in the chuunin exams. 

Shikadai actually looks more like the new Sasuke given he has cool new clothes, is separated from his team and placed opposite from Sasuke. They just messed up his eye colour. Everyone else, except for him, Sarada, Mitsuki, and the new Sand kids, look like crap.


----------



## Arisu (Dec 19, 2015)

When I just thought it's over.... it never ends


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> Yeah in the Boruto Novel, both Bolt and Sasuke were wanked harder than the Movie



Yeah, Sasuke did not even get burn by Momoshiki nor pushed back by him when he teleported behind him in the movie.

Bolt's talent was also in fact much more hyped...


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

this manga better be at most 50 pages a month. should start with about 4,5 chapters an arc.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 19, 2015)

I just don't dig the art, aren't the Japanese supposed to be skilled at mimicking artwork?


----------



## Yachiru (Dec 19, 2015)

It looks like some American deviantart member attempting to draw Naruto.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> I just don't dig the art, aren't the Japanese supposed to be skilled at mimicking artwork?



yeah but this is kishi's assistant, if they wanted someone to ripoff kishi I guess they could have gotten one but meh I honestly don't want a fake kishimoto. I'm sure the art will be better in black and white. after the first 10 chapters I'm sure he'll get better or we'll just get used to his style.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 19, 2015)

So a naruto assistant fanboy spinoff manga..great. The art looks hideous for sure. I actually choked and laughed when i saw it.

I can't enjoy something that looks so...flaccid...sorry.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 19, 2015)

The one shot boruto spinoff seems interesting


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2015)

Can anyone really say this drawing is nice?.It honestly looks like it was made for a fan art contest 

Usually colored covers are drawn differently from Manga panels. So I have hope that things might be a bit different in black and white. We'll see


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

oh yeah this artwork looks like crap but I won't judge until I actually see the manga art itself.


----------



## Arisu (Dec 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> Can anyone really say this drawing is nice?. It honestly looks like it was made for a fan art contest
> 
> Usually colored covers are drawn differently from Manga panels. So I have hope that things might be a bit different in black and white. We'll see



I at first thought it looks weird because the style is a little different from Kishi's and it felt awkward to look at. But It's overally not bad, if we get used to it, we'll see it in different light.


----------



## Fay (Dec 19, 2015)

Lovely said:


> Her original outfit is far better than this, copy-paste or not. At least it's appropriate.



Eh agree to disagree?

Sarada is finally starting to look like the offspring of her parents (i.e. the two best looking characters in the manga) in that pic and I like that she finally has an unique outfit that separates her from being a copy-paste. 

Now if the author ditches those glasses (maybe with excuse that she doesn't need them after awakening full sharing) then we're all good to go IMO *shrugs*.


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2015)

Arisu said:


> I at first thought it looks weird because the style is a little different from Kishi's and it felt awkward to look at. But It's overally not bad, if we get used to it, we'll see it in different light.


I think some of the facial expressions look a bit awkward.

Did you see Boruto's face? 

Literally looks like he came out of rehab from crack abuse!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 19, 2015)

Will keep a close eye on it.


----------



## ChosenOne1DO (Dec 19, 2015)

i like sarada's dress. I think it looks like the outfit sakura wore for the last but without long shorts



they changed shikidai's clothes as well. he was just borrowing from shikimaru's closest before lol


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 19, 2015)

Given how many One Piece fans are out there I doubt art dislike can be a game ender if the story and characterization is decent. Otherwise Naruto and Bleach would have left One Piece in the dust long ago.

That said I think the Gaara gaiden was fairly good and since the Boruto movie that was co-written by him was probably the best in the franchise I'm willing to give Kodachi a chance.


----------



## Fay (Dec 19, 2015)

Also kind of like the art style of the new mangaka. The character faces look more distinguished from each other and more expressive somehow 



- Just noticed that Shikadai's outfit changed for the better as well
- Mitsuki's face looks better than in the movie
- Bolt's hair finally looks decent, have to get a bit used to his face though
- Chou Chou looks cute af! Love the new butterfly detail 
- Who's the girl in pink clothes? She looks cute
- Who's the mohawk guy? He looks cool!
- Sasuke looks handsome as always


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2015)

Fay said:


> Also kind of like the art style of the new mangaka. The character faces look more distinguished from each other and more expressive somehow


----------



## Arisu (Dec 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> I think some of the facial expressions look a bit awkward.
> 
> Did you see Boruto's face?
> 
> Literally looks like he came out of rehab from crack abuse!



Yeah that's the thing, their faces are different. It looks like someone is trying to copy Kishi but it doesn't completely go well


----------



## Vargas (Dec 19, 2015)

So much butthurt ITT...

I look forward to the new series


----------



## Yachiru (Dec 19, 2015)

I hope it won't be as crappy as DB GT was... because goddamn that series was awful.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 19, 2015)

Same artist 



SupremeKage said:


> Also why do you guys think boruto 's hair looks nice in this announcement pic? His hair looks fugly af. I liked the the way kishi drew boruto



There's no saving that ugly af hairstyle 
Sasuke needs to give him a talk. 



Narutossss said:


> this manga better be at most 50 pages a month. should start with about 4,5 chapters an arc.



I hope so to. Anyone know how monthly mangas work? How many pages a month do we get?


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Yeah that's the thing, their faces are different. It looks like someone is trying to copy Kishi but it doesn't completely go well


To be fair though, while the art looks a bit strange. It might get better over time.

I'm curious about the story itself. I wonder if they will finally expand the series outside of Konohagakure.


----------



## fuff (Dec 19, 2015)

was gt suervised by the db creator as well?! if i recall gt didnt have a manga right?


----------



## fuff (Dec 19, 2015)

lndra said:


>



fuck its ugly


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 19, 2015)

Honestly, Sarada's outfit is much better. Sorry but her previous Gaiden design was just lazy as hell. Kishi didn't even try with the daughter of a character he had so many designs for.

Other than that. It seems like the artist thought, dude, Kishi I know you were trying to make it seem like you didn't give Boruto SSJ hair but be honest, that is SSJ hair.


----------



## ChosenOne1DO (Dec 19, 2015)

I like the way he drew bolt's hair

Looks like he's super sayian haha



I think kishi was going for this but it was an epic fail


----------



## Arisu (Dec 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> To be fair though, while the art looks a bit strange. It might get better over time.
> 
> I'm curious about the story itself. I wonder if they will finally expand the series outside of Konohagakure.



Probably team 7 will be sent on a dangerous mission. And then they'll meet uncle Sasuke that will save them  He's somewhere in the woods again strolling around searching for a villain


----------



## fuff (Dec 19, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Probably team 7 will be sent on a dangerous mission. And then they'll meet uncle Sasuke that will save them  He's somewhere in the woods again strolling around searching for a villain



why cant he just stay at home...or at least take sakura with him now that sarada prob has missions to go to


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 19, 2015)

Wtf happened to them kids? They gone all fat cuz there's no wars?


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Probably team 7 will be sent on a dangerous mission. And then they'll meet uncle Sasuke that will save them  He's somewhere in the woods again strolling around searching for a villain




Yo I swear if they bring up Otsutsuki nonsense again.. It might as well be called Naruto again, featuring the next generation. Seriously though, what kind of villains can we expect? Do you think it might be something Orochimaru related? Which is why we might have some backstory on Mitsuki's past via 1 shot 



fuff said:


> fuck its ugly


I know give me a break 

I've dealt with that crappy hair for too long, and now you mess up the face. What is this


----------



## Arisu (Dec 19, 2015)

fuff said:


> why cant he just stay at home...or at least take sakura with him now that sarada prob has missions to go to



And why Naruto can't stop being hokage? Every main character has a serious role in life to fulfill. Probably Sauce feels like he must do this to help Naruto. I agree that if he plans on doing it forever, he should take Sakura with him. When Sarada will grow up she won't need her momma around all the time anymore xD
They were travelling anyways before Sarada was born. But for now Sakura is o.k with how things are, so I am as well. I just wish Sasuke would be around for Sarada when she was growing up. But she seems to accept Sasuke's way of life as well now. As long as my Uchiha family is happy, I'm happy too <3



lndra said:


> Yo I swear if they bring up Otsutsuki nonsense again.. It might as well be called Naruto again, featuring the next generation. Seriously though, what kind of villains can we expect? Do you think it might be something Orochimaru related? Which is why we might have some backstory on Mitsuki's past via 1 shot



I dunno, no crystal ball with me...They'll have to create a villain that kids will have difficulties with. Sasuke and Naruto can't interrupt cause they're overpowered. Once one of them come to the picture it will be over, K.O for the villain


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 19, 2015)

fuff said:


> fuck its ugly



Just kinda trollfaceish. 

Maybe intentionally.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 19, 2015)

ChosenOne1DO said:


> I like the way he drew bolt's hair
> 
> Looks like he's super sayian haha
> 
> ...


I think he was just trying to hide the fact he drew Boruto with SS hair.


fuff said:


> why cant he just stay at home...or at least take sakura with him now that sarada prob has missions to go to



The wife distracts very much on his travels. How do you think they wound up with Sarada anyway.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2015)

hoping boruto's training with sasuke is brutal and also he learns the hawk summon so they can be relevant like the frogs. I think a hawk talked like once the entire series?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Dec 19, 2015)

Why oh why, are so many opposed to this new idea of the expansion of what has already become the most successful manga/anime after DBZ? Was the original manga perfect? Do we not still have many that complain about power levels, and the story being mostly Uchiha driven? How about the overall story deviating from a story about the rookie 12 and friends, to Naruto and Sasuke for the most part?

There's nothing wrong with the continuation of a successful manga, as the manga was successful for a reason, as long as the creator is involved, as it's ultimately his legacy that's on the line. And based on what I've read from the opening it appears Kishi is seeking to give another artist/artists a chance to get their foot in the door, while he's allowed to build his legacy without having to do as much leg work as he did before. As long as he's allowed the same power in the decision making process regarding the direction of the manga, and he most certainly will, it's a win, win for everybody.

For people complaining about the art style, really? You did read that there's another artist that's handling that aspect of the manga right, thus one should expect for set artist to not only have his own spin on things, but improve overtime as did Kishi. Stop the hate people, as you wouldn't still be posting in this section of the forum if you weren't at least interested in the prospect of the continuation of the Naruto story line.

Personally, I'm as interested in seeing the growth of the new generation as I was the old generation; arguably more. And why is that you say? Because Sasuke, my favorite character as most know, is heavily involved in both Baruto's and Sarada's development. Thus seeing aspects of his character in them is equally as satisfying as seeing his own development directly; although Baruto does carry many characteristics from his father as well. 

Seeing how Naruto makes decisions as Kage is rather interesting as well, as he seems to still be coasting off his war escapades in both chapter 700, the movies, and the gaiden.....Implicating that Kage seat has now become a position of popularity, as much of the world issues have been solved: Mainly the distribution and usage of the bijuu's as a balance of power between the five nations. Seeing as the story has been expanding on Otsutsuki's side of things in the movies, I expect a spin off or whatever to uphold this same theme. The introduction of new dimensions opens the door for new major powers across time and space itself, which can simultaneously serve as a means to keep Sasuke and Naruto busy while development of other characters take place in the power department. 

Overall, I think peoples overall discontent with the expansion of the Naruto franchise has to do with many of the members here being fans of dead characters. This forum has always had a problem with members finding new favorites despite the original manga being a catalyst of copy and paste character properties especially along the Uchiha part of the fence. Who are you kidding people, if Naruto was to come out with a spin off on the level of Dragon ball GT, you'd still read it if only to criticize......


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2015)

It looks like Sasuke left the Village again. But it could just be drawn that way via background.

I wouldn't mind seeing Sasuke travels either. Maybe a training session outside the Village would be a nice short. 



Arisu said:


> I dunno, no crystal ball with me...They'll have to create a villain that kids will have difficulties with. Sasuke and Naruto can't interrupt cause they're overpowered. Once one of them come to the picture it will be over, K.O for the villain


That's exactly why the new series is sketchy via villains.

If something really bad happens, let's say a next generation kid dies, or something on those lines. The fact that no one put a stop to him early, just looks bad. Especially when the two strongest shinobi alive (Naruto & Sasuke) can take down the 5 Village's at once and still be home for dinner


----------



## Yachiru (Dec 19, 2015)

Calling it now: Either Naruto or Sasuke will die to make the series dramatic.


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2015)

Just kill off all the mothers 

Most of the females in this series are irrelevant anyway. Plus I wanna see a lot of crying and suffering


----------



## Yachiru (Dec 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> Just kill off all the mothers
> 
> Most of the females in this series are irrelevant anyway. Plus I wanna see a lot of crying and suffering



Nobody would give a shit if the females were killed by the mysterious alien space overlord. 

Now, Naruto and Sasuke, on the other hand... if those two were killed... .___.


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2015)

^But if we are talking strictly about the characters of the series, they would care because that's their mom.. Though you are right... the general fandom as 'real people' wouldn't shed tears over any of the current NV mom's dying, lmao.

Naruto and Sasuke though... the salt would be too real. I mean even I would get butt hurt.

I hope Sarada upgrades her Sharingan to 3Tomoe 

I wanna see Bolt using some Fuuinjutsu 

I wonder what Mitsuki will do


----------



## daty (Dec 19, 2015)

Sasuke married sakura for pity 
i don't want scenes of the two togheter will be too forced. she can just die or stay working on her clinic while he travel thd world


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Dec 19, 2015)

daty said:


> Sasuke married sakura for pity
> i don't want scenes of the two togheter will be too forced. she can just die or stay working on her clinic while he travel thd world



Or the continuation of the Uchiha species

As powerful as the Uchiha have become in the world of Naruto; Self procreation was never included in the sharingan/RInnegan box of tricks.


----------



## CrowBar (Dec 19, 2015)

Could someone tell me what on earth the pink stuff below the jacket is? It seems to be part of the outfit, in which case I question that this is a guy.


----------



## Silver Fang (Dec 19, 2015)

CrowBar said:


> Could someone tell me what on earth the pink stuff below the jacket is? It seems to be part of the outfit, in which case I question that this is a guy.



That's a shirt the guy is wearing. And yes, guys can wear pink.

But it could be a girl.


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 19, 2015)

Pairings be like boruto x Sarada, shikadai x updo,  Inojin x himawari, Mitsuki x chochou. And metaru lee dies alone ;_;
I'm just kidding. But I swear if pairing tards ruin this series i'ma bout to blow up on fans on tumblr


----------



## CrowBar (Dec 19, 2015)

Silver Fang said:


> That's a shirt the guy is wearing. And yes, guys can wear pink.
> 
> But it could be a girl.



Oh, I know that guys can wear pink, I just raise the possibility that this could also be a girl, especially because when I first looked at it I  rather saw shorts than a shirt, but I get what you mean.


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> Pairings be like boruto x Sarada, shikadai x updo,  Inojin x himawari, Mitsuki x chochou. And metaru lee dies alone ;_;
> I'm just kidding. But I swear if pairing tards ruin this series i'ma bout to blow up on fans on tumblr


Pairings will ruin this series.

But the novel author is a pairing tard 

Welp, he can't make them any worse than Kishimoto... I pray.


----------



## Yachiru (Dec 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> Pairings will ruin this series.
> 
> But the novel author is a pairing tard
> 
> Welp, he can't make them any worse than Kishimoto... I pray.



Boruto GT 

Please don't ruin this franchise Ikemoto..


----------



## foxfairy (Dec 19, 2015)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Or the continuation of the Uchiha species
> 
> As powerful as the Uchiha have become in the world of Naruto; Self procreation was never included in the sharingan/RInnegan box of tricks.



the continuation of Uchiha specie now depends of Sarada 
12 years later, Sasuke will not have another kid with Sakura, what's the point of it? 

There great possibilities the Uchihas unlock a new forbidden techinic that allows self procreation Will be so badass


----------



## Yachiru (Dec 19, 2015)

^Unless Sasuke has an illegitimate son somewhere...

because let's be honest, Sakura can't even give Sasuke a son?

Maybe Itachi has a son... somewhere... Uchiha species saved.


----------



## Six (Dec 19, 2015)

This pairing shit is retarded af to be honest. Every single one of them.


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2015)

Yachiru said:


> Boruto GT
> 
> Please don't ruin this franchise Ikemoto..


I don't know what to be excited for.....

None of these characters have real problems, and the shinobi world is at peace. And that new looking kid on the bottom right seems like some angst teenager. People are already comparing him to Sasuke, because you know every guy facing the opposite direction with no emotion is immediately Sauce. 

It's starting in January too, which is literally not even a month from now. We should be getting information on it relatively soon.

But we've been tricked before when it comes to Manga. Example being the Gaiden. Though the chances of it being crap from the first chapter is high too


----------



## Gunners (Dec 19, 2015)

Uchiha clan will live on through the onions as Sarada marries into the Uzumaki family. Tobirama would smile.

Seriously though, people forget that the two clans started with brothers. Regardless of whom Sarada marries, I'm sure those with the Sharingan would grow to represent the Uchiha side of the family.


----------



## Veris (Dec 19, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Given how many One Piece fans are out there I doubt art dislike can be a game ender if the story and characterization is decent. Otherwise Naruto and Bleach would have left One Piece in the dust long ago.



One Piece's art was and is great, it fits the story ridiculously well and should never have been anything different. 



Gunners said:


> Uchiha clan will live on through the onions as Sarada marries into the Uzumaki family. Tobirama would smile.
> 
> Seriously though, people forget that the two clans started with brothers. Regardless of whom Sarada marries, I'm sure those with the Sharingan would grow to represent the Uchiha side of the family.



Or someone could just marry into the Uchiha clan, too. Minato and Kushina kept their birth names despite being married and Naruto carries his mothers name.


----------



## Starwind75043 (Dec 19, 2015)

This kinda seems like there only doing this so Boruto stays relevant enough. So when a new movie pops up later people want go "Boruto?  Isn't that something Americans eat"


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 19, 2015)

Wait
Gaiden in spring
I hope it's as fun as this year


----------



## Zef (Dec 19, 2015)

One Piece fans shouldn't have a problem with the art. 


Yachiru said:


> ^Unless Sasuke has an illegitimate son somewhere...
> 
> *because let's be honest, Sakura can't even give Sasuke a son?*
> 
> Maybe Itachi has a son... somewhere... Uchiha species saved.



The sex of children is dependent on males. So it's Sasuke's fault.  
He gave Sakura a X sperm instead of a Y one.

>2015
>Medieval way of thinking


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 19, 2015)

daty said:


> Sasuke married sakura for pity
> i don't want scenes of the two togheter will be too forced. she can just die or stay working on her clinic while he travel thd world



Okay now I want to see a SS scene just to see the salt from people like this


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2015)

Do people actually consider the Shin's to be real Uchiha's?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Dec 19, 2015)

sanduice said:


> the continuation of Uchiha specie now depends of Sarada
> 12 years later, Sasuke will not have another kid with Sakura, what's the point of it?


But the statement if I recall correctly was, "Sasuke married Sakura out of pity." 
To which I responded with something similar to what Sasuke told Sarada....After she ask him a similar question.

Long story short Sasuke married Sakura most likely out of love; The birth of Sarada came later.
Thus the allocation that Sasuke married Sakura out of pity is insane, as Sasuke in the girls department has always had OPTIONS.



> There great possibilities the Uchihas unlock a new forbidden techinic that allows self procreation Will be so badass


The closes thing to self procreation is cloning, and thus my friends bring about the shins who are essentially more relevant than the none Sasuke part of the Uchiha clan that was killed during the massacre. Long story short, the Uchiha clan despite their circumstances are golden. Either through Sarada giving birth or the death of a shin, the heirloom of the sharingan will always be a vital part of the Naruto world. God forbid the Shin's start having babies of their own, lmao.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> Do people actually consider the Shin's to be real Uchiha's?


I hope not because .


----------



## Yachiru (Dec 19, 2015)

^Um.. no.. they are just frankensteins.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 19, 2015)

The Boruto one-shot and movie were always going to be backdoor pilots to a new manga and anime...


----------



## Veris (Dec 19, 2015)

Zef said:


> One Piece fans shouldn't have a problem with the art.



Clearly the world needs more kawaiiugu~ to gunk up our eyes. 



lndra said:


> Do people actually consider the Shin's to be real Uchiha's?



Well they have presumably inherited Sharingan (most likely from spliced genes) and the same obnoxious, pseudo-intelligent and arrogant nature as much Uchiha, I'm sure they'll fit in just nicely.


----------



## foxfairy (Dec 19, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Uchiha clan will live on through the onions as Sarada marries into the Uzumaki family. Tobirama would smile.
> 
> Seriously though, people forget that the two clans started with brothers. Regardless of whom Sarada marries, I'm sure those with the Sharingan would grow to represent the Uchiha side of the family.


Yeah, I've always though something like could happen, to end the hatred circle, they turned their origins, and restart everything. The hyugas, Uchihas and Uzumakis were redone through Sarada and Boruto

Imo would be pretty cool



IpHr0z3nI said:


> But the statement if I recall correctly was, "Sasuke married Sakura out of pity."
> To which I responded with something similar to what Sasuke told Sarada....After she ask him a similar question.
> 
> Long story short Sasuke married Sakura most likely out of love; The birth of Sarada came later.
> Thus the allocation that Sasuke married Sakura out of pity is insane, as Sasuke in the girls department has always had OPTIONS.


Ah ok, I admit i didn't pay attention to what you were replying  It's  nowhere stated if Sarada came later , I don't see them as a healthy couple and I can't identify such great love you stated...  but whatever.. If you like to think so, be happy, I don't want to start a new pair discussion 




IpHr0z3nI said:


> The closes thing to self procreation is cloning, and thus my friends bring about the shins who are essentially more relevant than the none Sasuke part of the Uchiha clan that was killed during the massacre. Long story short, the Uchiha clan despite their circumstances are golden. Either through Sarada giving birth or the death of a shin, the heirloom of the sharingan will always be a vital part of the Naruto world. God forbid the Shin's start having babies of their own, lmao.


I was being ironic with the self procreation thing lol 
Of course will never be a Jutsu that make Sasuke bare children out his ass, would be ridiculous


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2015)

Manιwa said:


> I hope not because .


Platty you were right:

After she ask him a similar question.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Dec 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> Do people actually consider the Shin's to be real Uchiha's?



Not on the level of Sasuke, Itachi, Madara, Obito, Shisui, or even Sarada.
But then again if one strips those characters from the Uchiha clan, just what the hell is considered to be a real Uchiha.(Here's your answer)

The Shin's are merely clones of shin, who if you read upon how his body  is theoretically superior to any Uchiha listed above in terms of potential, but necessarily in the power department.

Sasuke/Uchiha were later implied to have bodies that are highly adaptive in the acceptance of other power sources such as CS, Hashirama's Cells, and of course the Rinnegan. Shin takes that to a "whole nother level", as he possesses a body that is 100% receptive to anything. And by sacrificing his body parts has created clones that can at least produce the sharingan; in addition to his ability to unlock his own Mangekyou, with it's own unique characteristics/abilities, there's no doubt he should be considered a real Uchiha. At the very least more realer than the Uchiha that were killed during the massacre off panel, as they generally serve the same purpose in the story. Disposable sharingan replacements.


----------



## fuff (Dec 19, 2015)

what if that mohawk person is ss new kid...? but doesnt even matter man kishi didnt draw it its prob a derpy looking kid anyway.....


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Dec 19, 2015)

sanduice said:


> Ah ok, I admit i didn't pay attention to what you were replying  It's  nowhere stated if Sarada came later , I don't see them as a healthy couple and I can't identify such great love you stated...  but whatever.. If you like to think so, be happy, I don't want to start a new pair discussion


Later/earlier does it matter? He ultimately did seems to be the tradition in the Naruto verse which is marrying the mother of your kid/kids.

And you've misconstrued my statement entirely. I didn't cite anything, I merely echoed what Sasuke told Sarada. 

But let's refer back to something you said earlier.
"12 years later, *Sasuke will not have another kid with Sakura, what's the point of it?*"

The bold is the very thing that supports that "Love exist between Sasuke and Sakura," as Sasuke, isn't the type to sleep around, yet alone have a child with someone he doesn't care about. I think you're expecting Sasuke to exude real world standards of love and affection, but one forgets that Sasuke has never experienced real word standards of love and affection since he was 7/8. Itachi, the only character before the end of Naruto actively cared about, was abusive mentally, and killed their parents right in front of him. Long story short "Healthy" is the wrong word to describe Sasuke's relationships. Sasuke hasn't had a quote on quote "Healthy" relationship to anyone outside of his mom. 





> I was being ironic with the self procreation thing lol
> Of course will never be a Jutsu that make Sasuke bare children out his ass, would be ridiculous


I know, but I was merely pointing out that Sarada isn't the only "HOPE" the Uchiha clan has left.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Dec 19, 2015)

so the author of the boruto novel is the one who write the manga too.?

i expecting some great things in the new manga

pls do not disappoint us


----------



## daty (Dec 19, 2015)

Sarada drama is that actually she's a test tube with sasuke and karin dna bore by sakura 
when she discover that, she'll start a jouney to find everything about his clan and father past


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 19, 2015)

daty said:


> Sarada drama is that actually she's a test tube with sasuke and karin dna bore by sakura
> when she discover that, she'll start a jouney to find everything about his clan and father past



Gaiden is over bruh. Shit ain't funny no more.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 19, 2015)

MayorNiYueki said:


> so the author of the boruto novel is the one who write the manga too.?



Yup. Kodachi, the guy who wrote Gaara  and the Boruto novelization, and helped Kishimoto write the aforementioned movie's script. (translations for both novels in links)


----------



## daty (Dec 19, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Gaiden is over bruh. Shit ain't funny no more.



Her story will be much more interesting if she's a baby tube. She will have another drama than complain her father never visited her 
and will be more dramatic when she discover her clan tragic past


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2015)

that avatar is fucking hilarious 

I can't stop laughing


----------



## fuff (Dec 19, 2015)

<---narutos reaction....describes the new art... they butchered them so bad...poor boruto...i kinda liked him in the boruto movie too (and hes super cute in the the last movie one) but....man...this art... (ya i know i have already said it about a billions of time...but how can u not?!)


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> that avatar is fucking hilarious
> 
> I can't stop laughing



Lol i know right. Definitely gonna be a one time thing i bet. No way the artist gonna keep drawing him with extra chubby face, no neck, derp eyes and a skinny body .


----------



## Kyosuke (Dec 19, 2015)

Boruto's face. Looks like it was stretched out


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 19, 2015)

So...it's not drawn or written by Kishimoto this is basically equivalent to fanfiction then.


----------



## fuff (Dec 19, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Lol i know right. Definitely gonna be a one time thing i bet. No way the artist gonna keep drawing him with extra chubby face, no neck, derp eyes and a skinny body .



his neck looks huge in that ava hahah its like that sasuke from pt 1 SP did hahah


----------



## Yachiru (Dec 19, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So...it's not drawn or written by Kishimoto this is basically equivalent to fanfiction then.



Kishimoto is supervising this, so it's pretty much canon.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 19, 2015)

Seeing the Library active again brings a smile to my face 



Zensuki said:


> I hope so to. Anyone know how monthly mangas work? How many pages a month do we get?


Usually...

First chapter it's like 30-50 pages.

Then it decreases over time.

Then you would normally get 15-25 pages if the mangaka is lazy as fuck


----------



## fuff (Dec 19, 2015)

apparently on twitter it said kishi is gonna give tips,,,,thats not much supervision


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 19, 2015)

fuff said:


> apparently on twitter it said kishi is gonna give tips


Oh no...everyone start fearing for your favorite characters now.


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2015)

"tips"


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 19, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Oh no...everyone start fearing for your favorite characters now.



This manga is doomed isn't it


----------



## fuff (Dec 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> "tips"



OMG JHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Sansa (Dec 19, 2015)

Kishimoto's quick tips on how to write Naruto spin offs:

Make Sakura look bad at any given opportunity

Naruto must never be strong enough to solo Sasuke

All women will be jokes in comparison to their male counterparts, with the exception of Tsunade

Introduce 50 characters and only write for 10 of them, the other 40 get random day jobs that sometimes won't even make canonical sense

Rust


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 19, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> This manga is doomed isn't it


You already know it 

Unless you like shikadai. I don't think he'd give the okay to shit on shikamaru's son(given how he favored him the original series). Shikamaru is one of the few minor characters who was treated good by kishi(in comparison to other ones).


----------



## Veris (Dec 19, 2015)

Kishi most likely has no control anymore, this whole thing is an executive decision on the quest for more money and Kishi himself has been shunted into the background with his sci-fi.


----------



## Zef (Dec 19, 2015)

@Previous page

The Shin aren't Uchiha.  

They are copies of the original Shin who isn't a Uchiha. He used his teeth to create them, therefore they share his non Uchiha DNA.

Besides. There's more to Uchiha then magic eyeballs. You need proficiency in shurikenjutsu and/or Katons as well as powerful brain chakra. 

Then again, it's not as if Kishi put any thought into Gaiden so who the fuck knows....


----------



## Six (Dec 19, 2015)

fuff said:


> <---narutos reaction....describes the new art... they butchered them so bad...poor boruto...i kinda liked him in the boruto movie too (and hes super cute in the the last movie one) but....man...this art... (ya i know i have already said it about a billions of time...but how can u not?!)



How many times are you gonna bitch about the art before you're satisfied?


----------



## santanico (Dec 19, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So...it's not drawn or written by Kishimoto this is basically equivalent to fanfiction then.



I don't see a problem w/ that


----------



## foxfairy (Dec 19, 2015)

Choa said:


> Kishimoto's quick tips on how to write Naruto spin offs:
> 
> Make Sakura look bad at any given opportunity
> 
> ...



True. 
I can completly visualize Kishimoto saying those exact words. 
I mean, everydoby knows he said it, those are his unique rules for writing on his manga


----------



## Indra (Dec 20, 2015)

Having way too much fun with this 




+




=


----------



## fuff (Dec 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> Having way too much fun with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahha indra ur on a roll today hahahah 

*→ Izumi's Death, by dota2funny and uchihasavior*


----------



## Arisu (Dec 20, 2015)

I came to conclusion that I don't care about the story, art or anything else that happens in this new generation manga. Naruto ended and now I can just enjoy trolling on this forum. It's gonna be fun, for that I'll keep reading this


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 20, 2015)

When I started reading Naruto I was about 15, so relatively close in age to the characters and their concerns. 

But by the time it ended I was 25 and closer in age to Kakashi; who had essentially vanished from the story at that point. I was getting pretty far outside the target demographic, which is presumably 13 to 18 (high school).

Even though part 2 went on for about 10 years in real time, the characters didn't get older and the themes did not get more mature either, so it got harder and harder to sustain the fascination I had as a teenager.

If we're going back to a generation fresh out of the academy, I don't think I can mentally go back to age 13 again. I'd rather read Seinen manga.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 20, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Seeing the Library active again brings a smile to my face
> 
> 
> Usually...
> ...



What is the point of this? Its all half arsed, like they are simply stretching the series so that when a movie comes out its still popular. 



fuff said:


> apparently on twitter it said kishi is gonna give tips,,,,thats not much supervision



RIP series being canon. 
RIP characterisation.

This is now a doujinishi to me and I'm okay with that.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 20, 2015)

Kishi supervising means it's canon


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> What is the point of this? Its all half arsed, like they are simply stretching the series so that when a movie comes out its still popular.



Well monthly manga is less stressful than weekly.

More time for the author to think.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Dec 20, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Kishi supervising means it's canon



yeah lets hope its a canon
not some fanfiction


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 20, 2015)

It's gonna be as canon as The Force Awakens (not written or directed by George Lucas, just passively approved).


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2015)

yeah it's basically like the force awakens.

I'm wondering where we're going to start? team konohamaru missions?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 20, 2015)

Kishi just can't put it down.


----------



## Language of Life (Dec 20, 2015)

Looks like fucking Ben 10 hahahaha
Boruto has frog face


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 20, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> So a naruto assistant fanboy spinoff manga..great. The art looks hideous for sure. I actually choked and laughed when i saw it.
> 
> I can't enjoy something that looks so...flaccid...sorry.



The art is shit yeah, even Kishi's art is better than this but knowing it's a monthly manga it should improve. Usually monthly mangas have good art, better than weekly mangas and the writing will be compact as filler/padded stuff is thrown out.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 20, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> Kishi just can't put it down.



He did put it down. That's not him writing or drawing this spin-off.


----------



## Muah (Dec 20, 2015)

Looks like shit, thwy gave salad a new super short skirt to inspire more hentai.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 20, 2015)

Kishimoto's is terrible at crafting a cohesive narrative; but is great at coming up with cool ideas for characters, jutsu, and fantasy elements. That's why when Kishimoto isn't kept in check by his editors, we end up with crazy shit like the War-Arc which is a huge cluster fuck of interesting ideas/characters, but it's story cohesion is fucking horrendous. It's much better that Kishimoto will be in an advisor role with a professional novelist writing Boruto. That way the novelist can take all of Kishimoto's cool ideas, but actually apply a fucking decent story to them. And yes it's Canon as Kishimoto is acting as advisor, the same way Lucas is acting as advisor to Abrams when it comes the force awakens. The manga being released monthly is also a good thing, as that means more attention to the story is being given.

People need to quite their bitching, and actually realize that this is the one chance for the manga to actually potentially get good again.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 20, 2015)

Shut up Turrin


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 20, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Shut up Turrin



Turrin just can't put it down


----------



## Platypus (Dec 20, 2015)

Have people actually read Kodachi's previous works, Gaara Hiden and the Boruto novelization? Haven't read the former but heard some weird things about it (Gaara being forced into a marriage lolwut). The novelization was nothing to write home about and certainly not better than the actual movie, whose script was incidentally written by Kishimoto (mostly).

I agree with Turrin on the advisor thing though. From past interviews we learned that Yahagi (first editor) played a significant role in building the universe, creating characters, jutsu etc. Not saying Yahagi did only good (think Penis Arc, the inclusion of Taka and the Prophecy stuff) but he certainly helped Kishi in creating a universe people would get invested in.


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 20, 2015)

Lmfaoo I remember that thread. I can't believe it lasted so long
Ot: So the new Gen are getting new designs right? Or was this just for the announcement. Also we're getting new info in the next wsj issue


----------



## animetheory (Dec 20, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> Lmfaoo I remember that thread. I can't believe it lasted so long
> Ot: So the new Gen are getting new designs right? Or was this just for the announcement. Also we're getting new info in the next wsj issue



Yes, the announcement said new info, in next weeks WSJ.


----------



## Veris (Dec 20, 2015)

Despite everything, Naruto is a very rich universe with lots of potential lore mining and history excavation. In the hands of a competent writer, this could work very well. I'm not familiar with the author, but he seems to be held in high enough regard to now work on three pieces for the Naruto franchise. I'll be waiting.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2015)

Manιwa said:


> Have people actually read Kodachi's previous works, Gaara Hiden and the Boruto novelization? Haven't read the former but heard some weird things about it (Gaara being forced into a marriage lolwut). The novelization was nothing to write home about and certainly not better than the actual movie, whose script was incidentally written by Kishimoto (mostly).
> 
> I agree with Turrin on the advisor thing though. From past interviews we learned that Yahagi (first editor) played a significant role in building the universe, creating characters, jutsu etc. Not saying Yahagi did only good (*think Penis Arc*, the inclusion of Taka and the Prophecy stuff) but he certainly helped Kishi in creating a universe people would get invested in.



..... what?


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> ..... what?



That's the crappy Sai arc, after the Gaara rescue arc where you had Team 7 go to Oro's hideout.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Turrin just can't put it down



he needs to put it in.



Pocalypse said:


> That's the crappy Sai arc, after the Gaara rescue arc where you had Team 7 go to Oro's hideout.



i personally liked that arc.............. until sasuke appeared


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 20, 2015)

Sai arc was good. Kishi just happened to sideline sai during the next few arcs for no good reason after his good development. It would have been better for him to die since kishi gave no shits about.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 20, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Shut up Turrin



And me being happy that a new writer is taking the helm contradicts my sentiment about Naruto's Narrative being a piece of shit how exactly 

Edit: And Yes I maintain Naruto's Narrative is the worst Narrative i've ever read in my life. It's absolute garbage that no one can rightfully defend. With that said the manga still had great things about it outside it's Narrative that I still appreciate to this day, like the creative character designs and settings, which keep me coming back to discuss those aspects of the series. Which is why i'm excited to see someone else take over the narrative crafting portion of the series, while still having Kishimoto on as an idea man. 



Manιwa said:


> Have people actually read Kodachi's previous works, Gaara Hiden and the Boruto novelization? Haven't read the former but heard some weird things about it (Gaara being forced into a marriage lolwut). The novelization was nothing to write home about and certainly not better than the actual movie, whose script was incidentally written by Kishimoto (mostly).


I read part of Gaara Hiden and thought it was pretty good. More focus in Ninja esk stuff and less focus on overpowered BS.



> I agree with Turrin on the advisor thing though. From past interviews we learned that Yahagi (first editor) played a significant role in building the universe, creating characters, jutsu etc. Not saying Yahagi did only good (think Penis Arc, the inclusion of Taka and the Prophecy stuff) but he certainly helped Kishi in creating a universe people would get invested in.[


Yeah, Yahagi was the one who kept Kishimoto in check, the moment Yahagi left the manga went to garbage. Also the prophecy shit we'll never know what Yahagi would have done with it, because Yahagi left at the end of the Uchiha Brothers arc. So who knows if the way things played out with the prophecy in the Pain-Arc was the same as it would have been.



Addy said:


> i personally liked that arc.............. until sasuke appeared



The only bad part of the Penis Arc is Sai and Yamato being introduced, instead of giving the spot light to other Rookies / Jonin Sensei. 

If Team Kurunai went on the mission with Team 7 that arc would have been fine, with Shino being the Anbu Root member and Kurunai having been experimented on by Orochimaru

Edit: In-fact I feel like that was what Kishimoto and Yahagi originally intended to have happened, but than the Kurunai is pregers plot line happened so they replace them with Sai and Yamato


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 20, 2015)

This thread has been going fairly well & will not be allowed to go off the rails now. Fandom wars no pls. Pairing discussions please go to the  or the . For personal exchanges & comments, please utilize VMs or PMs.

Thank you.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 20, 2015)

MayorNiYueki said:


> yeah lets hope its a canon
> not some fanfiction



What would be better? Canon and written by Kishi but as bad or worse than the so hated War arc...or "fanfiction" that got no/very little input from Kishi but far better written than anything that we got from Kishi in part 2?


----------



## Zef (Dec 20, 2015)

^Good writing is what should matter. 
That's the reason people kept complaining near the end of the original series. 


Manιwa said:


> I agree with Turrin on the advisor thing though. *From past interviews we learned that Yahagi (first editor) played a significant role in building the universe, creating characters, jutsu etc.* Not saying Yahagi did only good (think Penis Arc, the inclusion of Taka and the Prophecy stuff) but he certainly helped Kishi in creating a universe people would get invested in.


tl;dr: Kishi ain't all that great? 

If that's the case it should be the other way around.

>Kishi draws monthly manga
>Gets advice from assistant
>Everyone is happy


----------



## Indra (Dec 20, 2015)

The amount of negativity for this Manga is high.

I wonder if they will pull a Heath Ledger


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2015)

Manιwa said:


> Have people actually read Kodachi's previous works, Gaara Hiden and the Boruto novelization? Haven't read the former but heard some weird things about it (Gaara being forced into a marriage lolwut). The novelization was nothing to write home about and certainly not better than the actual movie, whose script was incidentally written by Kishimoto (mostly).
> 
> I agree with Turrin on the advisor thing though. From past interviews we learned that Yahagi (first editor) played a significant role in building the universe, creating characters, jutsu etc. Not saying Yahagi did only good (think Penis Arc, the inclusion of Taka and the Prophecy stuff) but he certainly helped Kishi in creating a universe people would get invested in.



lol listening to turrin I've read those interviews myself and nothing suggest that his editor(s) made significant contribution to Naruto, his editor write nothing absolutely nothing at all. He did what most editors do and oversaw kishimoto. he never write anything, never created any charaters or plots or designed any of the world building in the narutoverse. Offering suggestions does not equate credit, if it did his name would be on the franchise which it's not, Masashi Kishimoto name is, the actual creator who poured his life and soul into *HIS* work.

Let me put it in perspective, his editor asked him to create a rival for naruto, _*kishimoto*_ created *Sasuke* any editor could ask their authors to create a rival but only kishimoto could create Sasuke! oda's editor asked him to raise the stakes of chapter one, oda then had shanks arm bittin off, simply suggesting a chapter needs mor tention doesn't mean oda's editor deserves any kind of significant credit beyond being his editor. 

Those interviews served nothing but to give turrin a crutch to push is agenda against kishi, if you didn't know at some point during 2014 is straight up lost it. this is just him saying that his first editor should be credited for all the good things about naruto and kishimoto should take the blame for the bad. mind you he didn't even know kishi's first editors name before those interview.  

Not saying that his first editor doesn't deserve credit, he is clearly a competent editor, if he wasn't he wouldn't be editor in chief of ultra jump but to say someone who popped up about once a week to hand out edits, hand out suggestions, scheduling, deadlines etc and then went home to bang his wife while ol kishi probably worked about 19 hours a day with a couple hours a sleep at night with no social life what so ever for 15 years, deserves credit for his lives work giving to his editor is very disingenuous.

Please don't take turrins rants too seriously bro.

Sorry braveheart I've been typing this reply for a while didn't see your warnings. I just had to write this rant, sorry again.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 20, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> lol listening to turrin I've read those interviews myself and nothing suggest that his editor(s) made significant contribution to Naruto, his editor write nothing absolutely nothing at all. He did what most editors do and oversaw kishimoto. he never write anything, never created any charaters or plots or designed any of the world building in the narutoverse. Offering suggestions does not equate credit, if it did his name would be on the franchise which it's not, Masashi Kishimoto name is, the actual creator who poured his life and soul into *HIS* work.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL, Okay you want to go there son, let's go there


Kishimoto himself credits his editor  w/ ordering him to make a Tournament arc, Yah know one of thee best Arc in the entire fucking manga, the CE Arc; Yeah that was Yahagi's idea:

_"But after discussing this with his editor, he was told there wouldn’t be time for such a slow-paced development, so he needed to come bring all these characters and villages out at once. You’re going to make a tournament. Kishimoto said he can’t do it and if he did it’d kill him [not literally], but he was told to do it even if it kills him. That is how the Chuunin exams arc came about. That was what he was forced to do. But even now he wish he could do his original idea about focusing on missions."_

Kishimoto also credits Editors with helping him come up with Character designs:

_"So he found it really difficult coming up with so many new characters and their designs in one go with no material to go on. So he asked for some designs from his editor to help, who saw a really weird looking keychain (?) and made drawings based on that, and that’s where Gai and Lee’s etc designs came from."_

Such as beloved character like Gai and Lee.

He credits his editors with the creation of Orochimaru:

_"But his editorial team told him to introduce a villain called Orochimaru in there that would stop the tournament from being finished instead."_



Kishimoto's Editor is also the reason Sasuke was created:

_"When developing the original Naruto manga, Masashi Kishimoto had not initially intended to create Sasuke. After speaking with his editor about the future of the series, he was advised to create a rival character for the series' protagonist, Naruto Uzumaki, resulting in Sasuke's creation. "_

This interview also makes it really fucking clear how much Yahagi's input effected the manga and how much Yahagi worked with Kishimoto, not the 1 hour a day BS your trying to portray it as:
[1]



> Let me put it in perspective, his editor asked him to create a rival for naruto, kishimoto created Sasuke any editor could ask their authors to create a rival but only kishimoto could create Sasuke! oda's editor asked him to raise the stakes of chapter one, oda then had shanks arm bittin off, simply suggesting a chapter needs mor tention doesn't mean oda's editor deserves any kind of significant credit beyond being his editor.


This is so fucked, like seriously dude. Both Kishi and his Editor deserve credit in different regards. It's clear that early on at least Kishimoto's editors deserve a great deal of credit for actually planning out the Narrative story. Kishimoto was good at being creative and design cool character, but he had no sense of how to write a narrative and his editors kept him on point, which is why Naruto was so good.  That couldn't made any clearer than in this admission from Kishimoto:

_"He explains that at the time he actually wanted to try out that a ‘ninken’ (ninja dog) like those owned by the Inuzuka had been the Hokage at one point. But his editor told him he was thinking off on a tangent again, so instead of that just make him the main character’s dad instead."_

That's right Kishimoto wanted to make the Fourth Hokage a fucking Inuzuka Ninja Dog, his Editors had to talk him down from that absurd cliff too, and make the fourth Hokage actually relevant to the story. 



> Those interviews served nothing but to give turrin a crutch to push is agenda against kishi, if you didn't know at some point during 2014 is straight up lost it. this is just him saying that his first editor should be credited for all the good things about naruto and kishimoto should take the blame for the bad. mind you he didn't even know kishi's first editors name before those interview.


The story you fight so avidly to defend wouldn't even exits w/o Kishimoto's editors. There would be no Naruto/Sasuke Rivalry. No Chunin Exams Arc or Orochimaru. The Fourth Hokage would be a fucking Inuzuka Ninja Dog. And so on. 

Kishimoto's first editorial team in general should be credited with the direction of the narrative being good in Part 1 and early Part II. And Yahagi as the lead Editor should be credited the most. The Narrative than gets fucked when these editors are starting to be replaced and Kishimoto gets more control over the story. And the more Kishimoto runs his mouth about his original ideas, the more evident this fact becomes. 

Again the Fourth Hokage was suppose to be some random Ninja Dog is all that it really should take to illustrate that fact


----------



## Tohoma (Dec 20, 2015)

Oh boy here we go.


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 20, 2015)

Didn't the Yahagi guy stop kishi from sucking shikamaru 's D. Someone should give that guy props. He honestly stopped this series from getting lame and boring. If only he stayed longer for the war arc to stop kishi with his horrible ideas and advised him.


----------



## Veris (Dec 20, 2015)

Turrin said:


> Again the Fourth Hokage was suppose to be some random Ninja Dog is all that it really should take to illustrate that fact



Wasn't it Hiruzen who was supposed to be the dog?

*Spoiler*: __ 








In that concept art the dog is taking up the Third's spot, so they were referring to him.


----------



## Indra (Dec 20, 2015)

I just hope they don't make Team Konohamaru the focus..


----------



## Turrin (Dec 20, 2015)

Veris said:


> Wasn't it Hiruzen who was supposed to be the dog?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I think it means that Kishimoto wanted an Inuzuka dog to be one of the Hokages, first it was the Third, and than apparently according to that interview it was going to be the Fourth Hokage, but his Editors talked him out of that dumb idea and came up with Minato.



SupremeKage said:


> Didn't the Yahagi guy stop kishi from sucking shikamaru 's D. Someone should give that guy props. He honestly stopped this series from getting lame and boring. If only he stayed longer for the war arc to stop kishi with his horrible ideas and advised him.



Yeah Kishimoto didn't want Orochimaru to show up in the Chunin Exams and wanted to continue them with Shikkamaru somehow magically fucking winning the entire thing legit beating Sasuke, Naruto, and/or Gaara. It was his editors that said how about no on that idea and came up with Orochimaru breaking up the Chunin Exams early.

----
If not for the editors Shikkamaru would be the strongest character for no reason and Naruto's father would probably be a Dog from the Inzuka clan.


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 20, 2015)

Kishi probably thought of a dog being Naruto's father which would tie up to his face having those whiskers. Thank god his editors stopped kishi's madness. That would have been a major turn off to the series. Animals should stay as pets or summoning not leaders.


----------



## Esket (Dec 20, 2015)

Can anyone tell my why in the title pic does the uchiha girl (her name forgets me) wear heels?


----------



## Indra (Dec 20, 2015)

Kishi comments @ Jump



Majin Lu said:


> Kishi only entered the stage after seiyus dubbed the Gaiden manga panels (Chie wasn't there, bur she recorded her parts). They talked about the movie and about the Comic Con (there were videos about it too, Kishi drawing Jiraiya, etc.) and Junko said Boruto and Sarada are popular in USA. After that, Junko started to talk about the news, people there were really happy about the new series, but after knowing Kishi wasn't the one drawing and writing, they were really sad and Junko tried to to cheer them up, somehow... So the new manga poster was shown and Kishi said Sarada looks more feminine and he joked her dress was so short that it looks she is withput pants (and everyone laughed).
> 
> Kishui told about the Mitsuki oneshot and Sanpei started to talk as Boruto, complaing he isn't going to be the main character again (again, because Sanpei also said the same thing after the dub of the Gaiden painel, it was a joke, of course). Kishi replied with a "even the new series being called Boruto, he (Boruto) isn't going to have all spotlight, other chars are going to... so Junko asked for more spotlight to Gai, Kakashi and Tsunade, and Non-tan asked for more SasuSara moments, and Kishi was only agreeing/noding to them. They finished announcing the fillers, Itachi novel animated and the new game.


----------



## Clowe (Dec 20, 2015)

Sasuke's not a fan of Sarada's outfit.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2015)

Turrin said:


> The only bad part of the Penis Arc is Sai and Yamato being introduced, instead of giving the spot light to other Rookies / Jonin Sensei.
> 
> If Team Kurunai went on the mission with Team 7 that arc would have been fine, with Shino being the Anbu Root member and Kurunai having been experimented on by Orochimaru
> 
> Edit: In-fact I feel like that was what Kishimoto and Yahagi originally intended to have happened, but than the Kurunai is pregers plot line happened so they replace them with Sai and Yamato



i personally like it as it is. i liked sai's backstory and yamato was cool and they were funny as well 

besides, we saw team 8 with team 7 once in the hunt for itachi arc. they didn't add anything 



Clowe said:


> Sasuke's not a fan of Sarada's outfit.





Majin Lu said:


> So the new manga poster was shown and Kishi said Sarada looks more feminine and he joked her dress was so short that it looks she is withput pants (and everyone laughed).



kishi himself agrees


----------



## ChosenOne1DO (Dec 20, 2015)

i don't disagree. that outfit is unflattering for anyone.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2015)

ChosenOne1DO said:


> i don't disagree. that outfit is unflattering for anyone.



bleh, it looks cute on her. 

her old pants looked stupid to be honest.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> No, I think the Naruto part of my life is over and done with.



Nope, you have to finish what you started.  Can't leave anything incomplete.



Esket said:


> Can anyone tell my why in the title pic does the uchiha girl (her name forgets me) wear heels?



H-how did you forget her name?


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 20, 2015)

Yagahi come back and save this series ;_;


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2015)

Kishimoto is pretty PC himself if you noticed, he put alot of self inserts into the manga, like how kids under 21 shouldn't be drinking etc. sarada's design wouldn't be so jarring if wasn't for the fact that she wore pants and leggings before.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> Kishimoto is pretty PC himself if you noticed, he put alot of self inserts into the manga, like how kids under 21 should be drinking etc. sarada's design wouldn't be so jarring if wasn't for the fact that she wore pants and leggings before.



and no matter short her skirt is, she got nothing stripper part 2 sasuke. that shit gave me nightmares


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> Kishi comments @ Jump



where did majin get all this info? social media or was she at jump festa.



Addy said:


> and no matter short her skirt is, she got nothing stripper part 2 sasuke. that shit gave me nightmares



honestly this is kinda true, kishi has never had much issue with male fanservice.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> where did majin get all this info? social media or was she at jump festa.
> 
> 
> 
> honestly this is kinda true, kishi has never had much issue with male fanservice.



pretty much. 

the fuck does a short skirt on a 12 year old compare to when you have what seems to be 10 naked underage boys seducing a grandma? 

or is it because she is a female that people give a shit now?


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> pretty much.
> 
> the fuck does a short skirt on a 12 year old compare to when you have what seems to be 7 *naked underaged girl* seducing a grandma?


those are males bruh


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> those are males bruh



i corrected my mistake once i read my post. sorry  

but you get the point


----------



## Yachiru (Dec 20, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Nope, you have to finish what you started.  Can't leave anything incomplete.



At this rate, it will never finish. So we are stuck in perpetual bitching.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2015)

What do you mean "will never end"? Naruto hasn't even been running that long compared to other successful Manga like Hajime no Ippo, Detective Conan, and One Piece.  You all act as if it drags.



Veris said:


> Wasn't it Hiruzen who was supposed to be the dog?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yeah Turrin makes up a lot of stuff, or adds his own reasoning.


----------



## Arisu (Dec 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> Kishi comments @ Jump



Lol at Kishi commenting on lack of Sarada's pants 
The oufit is not so bad, Chouchou wears a short skirt like dat from day one and no one complains. Her belt looks cool but it will be horrible to draw, many details.

Bless Non tan for asking about SasuSara, here comes my Uchiha family moments


----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 20, 2015)

Mider T said:


> What do you mean "will never end"? Naruto hasn't even been running that long compared to other successful Manga like Hajime no Ippo, Detective Conan, and One Piece.  You all act as if it drags.



It drags because pretty much everything new in this series is just "Re-hash" with no compelling plot or variety in characterisation and character exposure. Plus, over-reliance on the same redundant shit.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> It drags because pretty much everything new in this series is just "Re-hash" with no compelling plot or variety in characterisation and character exposure. Plus, over-reliance on the same redundant shit.



this is true but honestly with the boruto manga I don't see how the sharingan will force it's way back into the plot. I'm thinking gaiden took care of the last sharingan users left. this new manga focuses on a whole set of new characters and the character exposure has been more balanced lately, boruto in the latest movie, sarada and chochoc in gaiden. mitsuki in the upcoming boruto one-shot. 

Kishi has done a surprising decent job of building up this new characters. I feel like he's learning from his mistakes at least.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 20, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> this is true but honestly with the boruto manga I don't see how the sharingan will force it's way back into the plot. I'm thinking gaiden took care of the last sharingan users left. this new manga focuses on a whole set of new characters and the character exposure has been more balanced lately, boruto in the latest movie, sarada and chochoc in gaiden. mitsuki in the upcoming boruto one-shot.
> 
> Kishi has done a surprising decent job of building up this new characters. I feel like he's learning from his mistakes at least.



I don't think so, because he is making new characters where he didn't give the original character fair share of personal battle or spotlight. How is that supposed to make up his old mistake?

I mean characters like Hinata has her own character and her own goal other than her interest with Naruto she wanted to become a strong ninja as well. Now she is full time mother as it seems and been reduced to pairing fodder in manga atleast.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 20, 2015)

It's not going to be the same writer. Stop jumping to conclusions.


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 20, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> I mean characters like Hinata has her own character and her own goal other than her interest with Naruto she wanted to become a strong ninja as well. Now she is full time mother as it seems and been reduced to pairing fodder in manga atleast.



She's been pairing fodder for a long time sadly.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 20, 2015)

C-Moon said:


> She's been pairing fodder for a long time sadly.



No she wasn't' she and Lee had a goal. And Lee didn't seem to show the achievement of his goal he was reduced to fodder and Gai stolen that role.

Kishimoto changed those roles and neglected them in favor of uchiha and Sasuke,

Naruto was reduced to pairing fodder as well because of his interest with Sasuke than his own goal of becoming Hokage and skipped to the end,


----------



## MS81 (Dec 20, 2015)

So as long as characters like Kakashi(sixth Hokage),Gai(who almost took out juubidara), genma, and Anko get some panel time then I'll be reading it.


----------



## Six (Dec 20, 2015)

Turrin said:


> I think it means that Kishimoto wanted an Inuzuka dog to be one of the Hokages, first it was the Third, and than apparently according to that interview it was going to be the Fourth Hokage, but his Editors talked him out of that dumb idea and came up with Minato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see what's the problem with Shikamaru being able to beat Sasuke, Naruto and Gaara in the chunin exams. 

First of all Naruto would never outsmart him so Shikamaru had that. 
Sasuke may may have had a high itinerary, but Shikamaru's shadow possession is op as fuck. 

And there is absolutely no way for Gaara's sand to defend himself from Shikamaru's shadows. Let's be honest, an in character pt 1 Gaara underestimates everyone because he thought himself to be better than everyone. Not to mention he was never touched in his life until Lee kicked him.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 20, 2015)

MS81 said:


> So as long as characters like Kakashi(sixth Hokage),Gai(who almost took out juubidara), genma, and Anko get some panel time then I'll be reading it.



With the way anko was looking in the epilogue she need to stay off screen forever. Not like she is really strong so without her looks there goes all her relevance out the window.


----------



## Six (Dec 20, 2015)

Clowe said:


> Sasuke's not a fan of Sarada's outfit.



Why does every fanart of Sasuke have him extremely out of character? He would never do 98% of the shit he's drawn into in a million years. These artists need to have respect for the characters


----------



## Klue (Dec 20, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Why does every fanart of Sasuke have him extremely out of character? He would never do 98% of the shit he's drawn into in a million years. These artists need to have respect for the characters



For that first pic, he's allowed to be OOC.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Dec 20, 2015)

doesn't matter, it isnt canon.


----------



## Arisu (Dec 20, 2015)

My Uchiha family moments are coming *.*


----------



## Gabe (Dec 20, 2015)

If it's supervised by kishi then it should be canon like the Star Wars episode 7 Lucas is not involved but the movie is still canon just a new visionary was allowed to continue the story.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 20, 2015)

Arisu said:


> My Uchiha family moments are coming *.*





The Batfamily!

Is this for real? or is the  logo blinding me?


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Dec 20, 2015)

Gabe said:


> If it's supervised by kishi then it should be canon like the Star Wars episode 7 Lucas is not involved but the movie is still canon just a new visionary was allowed to continue the story.



Lucus sold the rights to the series to disney though. Once that happened, none of his opinions mattered on the subject.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 20, 2015)

Shueisha possess the rights to Naruto, not Kishi.


----------



## Arisu (Dec 20, 2015)

Corvida said:


> The Batfamily!
> 
> Is this for real? or is the  logo blinding me?



My sources tell me it's made by SP for the calendar


----------



## oaktree (Dec 20, 2015)

So this is real and where the hell is Himawari? I want to see some more "locked on" action.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 20, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> I mean characters like Hinata has her own character and her own goal other than her interest with Naruto she wanted to become a strong ninja as well. Now she is full time mother as it seems and been reduced to pairing fodder in manga atleast.





Sword Sage said:


> No she wasn't'



Hinata has been pairing fodder since day one, apart from some linear, but predictable, character progression here and there, that's been her primary role in the series since its inception.

About 80 to 90% of her character revolves around Naruto and her interactions with him.

She wasn't exactly reduced to pairing fodder, since her character was literally created to be paired with Naruto. Hinata is Naruto's foil or vice versa depending on how you view their interactions and personalities. 

Characters who were actually reduced to pairing fodder include but are not limited to 1010 and Temari.


----------



## Kazhmiran (Dec 20, 2015)

Arisu said:


> My sources tell me it's made by SP for the calendar



I dont think it's real... This is just fanart.. /// original is here  ::: without notifying Sasuke of anything


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2015)

Klue said:


> For that first pic, he's allowed to be OOC.



honestly speaking, i would rather see OOC sasuke over canon sasuke


----------



## Arisu (Dec 20, 2015)

Kazhmiran said:


> I dont think it's real... This is just fanart.. /// original is here  ::: without notifying Sasuke of anything



Yeah I already found it, couldn't believe it was SP  Someone edited it with the Boruto logo and it got on the internet somehow xD


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> honestly speaking, i would rather see OOC sasuke over canon sasuke


I wanna see a sasuke who uses the rinnegan primly.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2015)

Gabe said:


> If it's supervised by kishi then it should be canon like the Star Wars episode 7 Lucas is not involved but the movie is still canon just a new visionary was allowed to continue the story.



but you can't compare star wars to naruto. 

the expanded universe for example was deemed not canon except for some parts from what i understand.

that is like saying 20 years from now when a new naruto movie is made that the burrito movie or this new series isn't canon.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeah no. Just because Hinata had a crush doesn't automatically put her at pairing fodder status. She did in fact have goals and was given a drive for them. She was just reduced to pairing fodder immediately after the Chunin exams on account of them never coming up again.



blackguyinpinksuit said:


> I wanna see a sasuke who uses the rinnegan primly.



I want to see any Rinnegan user aside from Nagato use the rinnegan effectively. He was the only one who seemed to know what the fuck he was doing with it.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 20, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> I want to see any Rinnegan user aside from Nagato use the rinnegan effectively. He was the only one who seemed to know what the fuck he was doing with it.


I know right every other rinnegan user has been beaten with the nerf stick by kishimoto i swear.

If he wasn't gonna make new powers for the rinnegan(besides ameno and limbo) then he should have at least gave the other paths more utility and stuff. I mean sasuke's coreless CT was cool but what about human path? Asura path? All forgotten smh.


----------



## The All Unknowing (Dec 20, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> *What would be better?* Canon and written by Kishi but as bad or worse than the so hated War arc...or "fanfiction" that got no/very little input from Kishi* but far better* written than anything that we got from Kishi in part 2?


I think you answered your own question there


lndra said:


> The amount of negativity for this Manga is high.
> 
> *I wonder if they will pull a Heath Ledger*


I'm not familiar with the reference? Do you mean...
...make a movie about gay cowboys?
...outshine a legendary actor (Jack Nicholson) in a reprisal of the same character when everyone initially criticized the casting?
...kill himself right before he would have moved up a tier as an actor. And he really did. His role was that good


----------



## Corvida (Dec 20, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Yeah I already found it, couldn't believe it was SP  Someone edited it with the Boruto logo and it got on the internet somehow xD



I coudnt believe Sp was doing Boruto the movie promos with the full family, either.

I hope the amount of Batsuke they had to put after their The  last publicity stunt choked them in bile, anyway.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 20, 2015)

Corvida said:


> I coudnt believe Sp was doing Boruto the movie promos with the full family, either.
> 
> I hope the amount of Batsuke they had to put after their The  last publicity stunt choked them in bile, anyway.



Kishi must have literally whipped them to make Sasuke have such a prominent, positive role in the movie.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> I wanna see a sasuke who uses the rinnegan primly.



he spammed ST with rennigan. a rennigan jutsu. 

really nothing more the rennigan can offer in sasuke's hands :/


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2015)

nagato was beast with rinnegan though. maybe they should introduce anthor uzumaki villain.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> he spammed ST with rennigan. a rennigan jutsu.
> 
> really nothing more the rennigan can offer in sasuke's hands :/



That's right because by the time sasuke and madara showed their rinnegans kishi lost all of his fire and creativity. He can't cook anymore.

This new author probably can't do the rinnegan justice either. Ah well back to chidori, teleporting and susanoo being sasuke's only jutsu


----------



## Saru (Dec 20, 2015)

Sarada's design 

i'll definitely give the new manga a read, but i won't be reading it consistently. the Naruverse isn't really the same anymore (i've lost interest), and i don't feel like reading a rehash of Part I.



lol, Boruto's face got me fucked up.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Dec 20, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> No, I think the Naruto part of my life is over and done with.



I feel the exact same way. Naruto just isn't exciting anymore. I won't be tuning in for the new generation projects.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 20, 2015)

Im nappy its monthly and not weekly


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2015)

How is it not exciting?   Did you see the Boruto movie?


KingForever7 said:


> It drags because pretty much everything new in this series is just "Re-hash" with no compelling plot or variety in characterisation and character exposure. Plus, over-reliance on the same redundant shit.



What was rehashed?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 20, 2015)

Arisu said:


> My Uchiha family moments are coming *.*


Sasuke doesn't look like he's happy to be with them..


----------



## MS81 (Dec 20, 2015)

$Kakashi$ said:


> doesn't matter, it isnt canon.



We going to get some Kakashi Shiden action....


----------



## Jad (Dec 20, 2015)

Is this considered canon?


----------



## hustler's ambition (Dec 20, 2015)

Mider T said:


> How is it not exciting?   Did you see the Boruto movie?
> 
> 
> What was rehashed?



I saw the movie and I feel the same about the Boruto movies as I do all the other Naruto movies. I'm nonchalant towards them. Although I truly enjoyed the Naruto/Sasuke fight against the villain. 

But as far as the series goes, it's over-saturation for me. Just like with all of the Digimon series they kept making, and Yu-Gi-Oh, and Dragon Ball Z (etc.), I quickly lose interest. And that's what's happening with the Naruto series for me. I'm just not interested in seeing anything about Boruto.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 20, 2015)

Jad said:


> Is this considered canon?



Nah kishimoto is merely supervising it(like giving tips to the author type stuff). The guy writing it is a dude who wrote the boruto novel and gaara novel. The artist is one of kishi's assistants.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 20, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Yeah no. Just because Hinata had a crush doesn't automatically put her at pairing fodder status. She did in fact have goals and was given a drive for them. She was just reduced to pairing fodder immediately after the Chunin exams on account of them never coming up again.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see any Rinnegan user aside from Nagato use the rinnegan effectively. He was the only one who seemed to know what the fuck he was doing with it.



Thats what I said before!

Its was until the chuunin exams her role was not given much to explore ever since, nor afterwards her bravery over Pain didn't developed afterwards, it had to be focused again on Sasuke this and that.

Its wasn't just her but all the rest minus Shikamaru and Choji never given their golden opportunity to show their fullest potential and the growth. We only seen all the characters 700 acted as they have achieved something from the Shinobi arc only to be fodder to the IT and been slept until 699 with listening all of Sasuke's life story being over and done in final chapter.


----------



## Six (Dec 20, 2015)

I think that the Naruto series is utter shit. But all you people saying you won't even read it once are damn liars. It's once a month meaning we will only have 12 issues a year maybe 11 depending on the December situation.


 I think the series is as shitty as the next person but I will be reading it because fuck I need something for my Thursdays during the semester. I only read 2 manga rn, 3 if you include hunter x hunter which is the greatest piece of Shonen work but is on hiatus. Point is that it doesn't take a lot of effort to read a once a month series. I already know half you saying you won't read it eventually will.


----------



## The All Unknowing (Dec 20, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> I want to see any Rinnegan user aside from Nagato use the rinnegan effectively. He was the only one who seemed to know what the fuck he was doing with it.


Nagato, and especially the Rinnegan in general, were very confusing to me at multiple points

they made everything regarding the rinnegan really strange, First, Nagato was a wind-style user before Yahiko's death. Then when Yahiko died, he suddenly only used rinnegan techniques from then on (I guess I'll refer to this as him turning from Nagato into Pain). He never once used any wind techniques after Yahiko's death.

At first I thought that he never used any Pain techniques before Yahiko's death except for when he blacked out and killed the shinobi that killed his parents, as well  as when he blacked out and killed the shinobi that attacked him and Yahiko. But I went back and watched the episode where Yahiko  died to refresh my memory about what happened and something caught  me as strange. When Nagato summoned the Gedo Mazo, Konan reacted negatively and told him not to use it, implying that she had seen it before. So he COULD use it previously to Yahiko's death. 

And then there was when he revived everyone he killed with Rinne Tensei, Konan said with his depleted level of chakra that it would kill him. Not that Rinne Tensei kills the user just by using it as was later stated. Aside from that, what about the Izanagi? Couldn't he have used that to undo the attack on the Leaf, kinda similarly to how it was shown in Itachi's Izanami explanation, when Izanagi was used to undo the huge loss the Uchiha suffered in that battle. For that matter, couldn't he have used Izanagi to undo Yahiko's death to begin with? Not to mention, he never used Limbo or Susano'o either. Both of which could have been used to save Konan and Yahiko as well. But he never used them AT ALL which is odd. 

Later, in the war arc, when the Allied Shinobi used flash pillar and laser circus on Madara and Obito, although Obito had a Rinnegan, it only showed Madara absorbing the techniques. And Madara never used the repelling/attracting jutsu that made Tendo Pain so difficult, and even demolished the entire Leaf village. And I can't really think of Sasuke using any of the Rinnegan techniques that Madara OR Nagato used. The more I think about the Rinnegan, the more inconsistent and confusing it all becomes...


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 20, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> I think that the Naruto series is utter shit. But all you people saying you won't even read it once are damn liars. It's once a month


That will actually make it easier to forget about. People ain't gonna have the patience to keep up with this series unlike it cause some kind of "shitstorm". 



The All Unknowing said:


> And I can't really think of Sasuke using any of the Rinnegan techniques that Madara OR Nagato used.


Well sasuke and madara both were using preta path and chibaku tensei so there's that. Obito didn't even do that tho. He was probably the worse rinnegan user(didn't use it once as a juubi jin even tho his kamui was effectively disabled).


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 20, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> nagato was beast with rinnegan though. maybe they should introduce anthor uzumaki villain.



Sasuke did what Nagato tried to do for the entirety of the manga in a few panels and shortly getting the rinnegan.

There's only one character that will rep the rinnegan and thats Sasuke.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 20, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Sasuke did what Nagato tried to do for the entirety of the manga in a few panels and shortly getting the rinnegan.
> 
> There's only one character that will rep the rinnegan and thats Sasuke.



I don't think so! Nagato was the real master of the Rinnegan, Sasuke's own Rinnegan was one eye, Nagato has two. Madara didn't regain his full power until he got his second Rinnegan.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 20, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> I don't think so! Nagato was the real master of the Rinnegan, Sasuke's own Rinnegan was one eye, Nagato has two. Madara didn't regain his full power until he got his second Rinnegan.



He's talking about how sasuke captured all 9 beast in a instant while nagato teamed up with other elite ninja couldn't. But we all know the rinnegan is powerful.

I just want it's movepool expanded upon for novelty sake. The dojutsu should be capable of "more".


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 20, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> He's talking about how sasuke captured all 9 beast in a instant while nagato teamed up with other elite ninja couldn't. But we all know the rinnegan is powerful.
> 
> I just want it's movepool expanded upon for novelty sake. The dojutsu should be capable of "more".



So did Madara, the only reason why Nagato needed a team because of his weakened condition right after he went traumatized and it was slowly killing him. If Nagato was at full health it would be a total different story.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 20, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> I don't think so! Nagato was the real master of the Rinnegan, Sasuke's own Rinnegan was one eye, Nagato has two. Madara didn't regain his full power until he got his second Rinnegan.



Nagato's rinnegan wasn't even his 



Sword Sage said:


> So did Madara, the only reason why Nagato needed a team because of his weakened condition right after he went traumatized and it was slowly killing him. If Nagato was at full health it would be a total different story.



No it wouldn't 

Madara and Sasuke are true rinnegan wielders and it shows. They outclass what Nagato tried to do for years with ease in minutes.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 20, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> So did Madara, the only reason why Nagato needed a team because of his weakened condition right after he went traumatized and it was slowly killing him. If Nagato was at full health it would be a total different story.



I give nagato props for being able to handle both of madara's rinnegan and their powerful chakra(tho he couldn't bring out their full power).

But he ended up in that sad state because he couldn't expertly handle the rinnegan's power. At "full health" he had to wreck himself just to control the gedo mazo. Others have controlled the gedo and didn't suffer like that. Granted it was kinda silly since it was revealed that preta path can rejuvenate the user as shown when he got muscle mass and his red hair color back by taking bee's chakra. Even in this state he could still only use one chibaku tensei while madara made like 50(albeit jacked on juubi chakra) and sasuke made 9 casually. When it comes to diversity nagato is the best but not power-wise.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 20, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> I give nagato props for being able to handle both of madara's rinnegan and their powerful chakra(tho he couldn't bring out their full power).
> 
> But he ended up in that sad state because he couldn't expertly handle the rinnegan's power. At "full health" he had to wreck himself just to control the gedo mazo. Others have controlled the gedo and didn't suffer like that. Granted it was kinda silly since it was revealed that preta path can rejuvenate the user as shown when he got muscle mass and his red hair color back by taking bee's chakra. Even in this state he could still only use one chibaku tensei while madara made like 50(albeit jacked on juubi chakra) and sasuke made 9 casually. When it comes to diversity nagato is the best but not power-wise.



That because unlike Nagato, they didn't have the rods synced to him which caused him to drain his chakra and lost all meat in his bones.

That wasn't Nagato who was controlling himself, it was Kabuto who was controlling him and despite full health his legs were unable to move according to Kabuto.

If Sasuke were that powerful, why the hell didn't he not use genjutsu or used chibaku tensai on Naruto during their battle?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 20, 2015)

I bet this'll turn into a weekly manga if it retains the popularity of part 2

There's no way wsj would pass up on those shekels


----------



## Veris (Dec 20, 2015)

Choa said:


> I bet this'll turn into a weekly manga if it retains the popularity of part 2
> 
> There's no way wsj would pass up on those shekels



Has there ever been a monthly manga that turned weekly in the same magazine? I assume the terms of serialization is written into the contract.


----------



## The All Unknowing (Dec 20, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> That will actually make it easier to forget about. People ain't gonna have the patience to keep up with this series unlike it cause some kind of "shitstorm".
> 
> 
> Well sasuke and madara both were using preta path and chibaku tensei so there's that. Obito didn't even do that tho. He was probably the worse rinnegan user(didn't use it once as a juubi jin even tho his kamui was effectively disabled).



Were they actually Chibaku Tensei though? I don't remember either actually throwing the gravitational spheres like Nagato. But you're right Sasuke did do the same thing Madara did by making the meteorites, whether or not it was technically Chibaku Tensei. I forgot about that. And yeah, Obito definitely did the least. He only did the corpse puppets with the Jinchuriki. I can't think of another time he even used the Rinnegan. Except for the Rinne Tensei. But that got hijacked by Black Zetsu. So I dunno if he even technically gets credit in the state column for that one. 

And while it's not a Rinnegan technique, I'm also curious how Shin got Kamui. I thought Obito's eyes basically disappeared. Orochimaru definitely didn't have em back when Shin was originally created. But that's a completely different confusing topic lol


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 20, 2015)

The All Unknowing said:


> Were they actually Chibaku Tensei though? I don't remember either actually throwing the gravitational spheres like Nagato. But you're right Sasuke did do the same thing Madara did by making the meteorites, whether or not it was technically Chibaku Tensei.



Yeah it was legit CT. Both of them did the signature hand clap and yelled "Chibaku Tensei" before making their meteors. Madara actually threw out like 50 something black orbs while sasuke just turned the tailed beast to cores and had debris attract to them directly.


----------



## Jad (Dec 20, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Nah kishimoto is merely supervising it(like giving tips to the author type stuff). The guy writing it is a dude who wrote the boruto novel and gaara novel. The artist is one of kishi's assistants.



I thought it would still be considered canon because it's an approved spin off set within the same universe and being supervised by the original author. Like I couldn't see Kishimoto returning one day to continue Boruto and trash the plot his assistant comes up with and starting again. Rather continuing it.


----------



## The All Unknowing (Dec 20, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Yeah it was legit CT. Both of them did the signature hand clap and yelled "Chibaku Tensei" before making their meteors. Madara actually threw out like 50 something black orbs while sasuke just turned the tailed beast to cores and had debris attract to them directly.


Gotcha. Dunno how I missed that. But I have a habit of reading a bunch of different mangas on Thursdays. So I'm sure I spaced out on some details like that. At least they had a little consistency then. Though I'd like to see Sasuke's do more. In the war arc, they commented that it was new so he didn't have full control of it. But by now, he really should. Especially being given by Hagoromo himself, I would have thought it'd be able to do more than Madara's


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm still laughing at the possibility of this spin off being more popular than kishi's Sci-fi manga


----------



## Indra (Dec 20, 2015)

If you think about it, they probably made it monthly so that they can prepare more. Since this isn't their story, they wouldn't have the time to produce a work that would benefit Kishimoto's story, especially one that has been crafted over a decade, and then-some.

To think that these two could just take over the series is a bit frightening.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 21, 2015)

I prefer it monthly.


----------



## The All Unknowing (Dec 21, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> I'm still laughing at the possibility of this spin off being more popular than kishi's Sci-fi manga



Why do you say that? It's not uncommon that a sequel to a hugely popular story still be successful even when written and directed by different people. The Force Awakens just illustrated that these past few days... more popular than anything Lucas did. Even more popular than the originals


----------



## fuff (Dec 21, 2015)

....


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 21, 2015)

Is this weekly? 

This could either turn good or into a disaster if not done right.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 21, 2015)

Vino said:


> Is this weekly?
> 
> This could either turn good or into a disaster if not done right.



It's monthly. It will probably end up like DBS.

@fuff the artist needs to make their faces longer. They liok porky.


----------



## Keishin (Dec 21, 2015)

It looks like trash.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 21, 2015)

Veris said:


> Has there ever been a monthly manga that turned weekly in the same magazine? I assume the terms of serialization is written into the contract.



has there ever been a monthly manga published in shounen jump a weekly magazine? Honestly the rules went out with togashi.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 21, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> has there ever been a monthly manga published in shounen jump a weekly magazine? Honestly the rules went out with togashi.



Shove some 10 000 yen bills in your mouth and be quiet.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 21, 2015)

Sasuke needs his arm back is all i gotta say. And Master his Rinnegan


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 21, 2015)

Think they're gonna be a new villain (another Uchiha? ) or are we just going with Orochimaru again?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 21, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Think they're gonna be a new villain (another Uchiha? ) or are we just going with Orochimaru again?



Aliens, obviously.


----------



## Arisu (Dec 21, 2015)

Orochimaru will 100% show up in Mitsuki's one shot. This thing interests me the most. Wonder if we'll meet his mother


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 21, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Orochimaru will 100% show up in Mitsuki's one shot. This thing interests me the most. Wonder if we'll meet his mother



Most likely Orochimaru combined DNA again and created him. He is still killing kids to remain young and nobody stops him, so why not?

Naruto is the new Hiruzen, letting that monster do as he wants until it's too late.


----------



## Itachi san88 (Dec 21, 2015)

So, is not canon, as I understand it. How many people will read it?


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 21, 2015)

LadyTenTen said:


> Most likely Orochimaru combined DNA again and created him. He is still killing kids to remain young and nobody stops him, so why not?
> 
> Naruto is the new Hiruzen, letting that monster do as he wants until it's too late.



Sasuke would end his life without hesitation if anything happens.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 21, 2015)

What unfortunate woman did Orochimaru bang to make Mitsuki? I haven't even seen the Boruto movie tbh, don't mind getting spoiled


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 21, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> What unfortunate woman did Orochimaru bang to make Mitsuki? I haven't even seen the Boruto movie tbh, don't mind getting spoiled



What makes you think he banged a woman?


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 21, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> What makes you think he banged a woman?



Unless there's some weird kinky shit that went on which I don't know about, the bird and the bees is the usual way to go about reproduction


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 21, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Unless there's some weird kinky shit that went on which I don't know about, the bird and the bees is the usual way to go about reproduction



Well, the only thing we know from the Boruto movie is that Orochimaru can be Mitsuki's dad or mum, whichever is fine according to Mitsuki


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 21, 2015)

They're past milking this dead cow, they're draining its blood now.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 21, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Well, the only thing we know from the Boruto movie is that Orochimaru can be Mitsuki's dad *or mum*, whichever is fine according to Mitsuki



Progressive


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 21, 2015)

Edward Newgate said:


> They're past milking this dead cow, they're draining its blood now.



well kishimoto's moved on with his career and is still getting those naruto checks. doubt he gives a fuck anymore to be honest. 

let's not forget the upcoming live action movie Lionsgate is making, this franchise is far from dead.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 21, 2015)

Kishimoto stopped giving a fuck a long time ago


----------



## The All Unknowing (Dec 21, 2015)

LadyTenTen said:


> Most likely Orochimaru combined DNA again and created him. *He is still killing kids to remain young* and nobody stops him, so why not?
> 
> Naruto is the new Hiruzen, letting that monster do as he wants until it's too late.



I don't think that's accurate. I think due to all his research with the white zetzu and hashirama cells, he's able to create himself younder bodies without the need to sacrifice anybody. But that's just my theory. I mean, his laboratory is no longer hidden, he had no problem giving Naruto, Sasuke, and even the kids a tour around the place. Suigetsu and Jugo are no longer captives, and they're all given the freedom to go where they please in the laboratory. Not to mention that Sakura was comfortable enough with the place to give birth to her daughter there. Plus Orochimaru sent his son to live in Konoha, attend the academy, and ultimately be teamed up with the children of the Hokage and his right-hand man. I don't think all of that would have happened if he were still conducting illegal experiments. Though I hope to see that expanded upon and either confirmed or proven wrong for clarification. Orochimaru DID say in the war arc that he no longer harbors ill feelings for the Leaf and that he has changed from the person he was. Even goingout of his way to save the lives of all 5 Kage


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 21, 2015)

Jad said:


> Is this considered canon?


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't really consider Kishi giving tips (that's what seems to be the case when people say he's supervising) to the actual writer as canon. 

Not that it matters to me as if the art on the cover is of any indication then I probably won't even read this as art is a huge reason for why I read manga. If the art isn't up to par then it's very difficult for me to enjoy a story regardless of how well written it is. 

We'll see I suppose.


----------



## Frieza (Dec 21, 2015)

After killing off Pain and Itachi- Kishimoto realized he fucked up.. then didn't care after that.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2015)

Fucking knew it.

You could tell that Kishimoto would continue this based on how the characters were talked about in the movie. It was the exact way that all new series sort of begin.

basically Kishimoto can't handle the drawing anymore, so he will have someone else do it and give creative direction to the series.

I guess the only problem is that this moon nonsense is very stupid, and I'd rather not hear about those villains again. We shall see though.



IpHr0z3nI said:


> Why oh why, are so many opposed to this new idea of the expansion of what has already become the most successful manga/anime after DBZ? Was the original manga perfect?



Honestly, I got excited when I first saw the title, but now I am cringing at what could potentially happen.


----------



## Six (Dec 21, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> has there ever been a monthly manga published in shounen jump a weekly magazine? Honestly the rules went out with togashi.



Well Togashi does have the best written Shonen ever so I think he deserves the leniency he gets.


----------



## Kor (Dec 21, 2015)

ASYM638 said:


> *Some of Ikemoto-sensei's art sketches for Naruto
> 
> *



He's got some good variety, and in one of those he seems to mimic early/mid Part 1.

I like that one with Minato though, looks like a god damn boss.

But that one with Killer Bee holy shit. 



The All Unknowing said:


> Nagato, and especially the Rinnegan in general, were very confusing to me at multiple points
> 
> they made everything regarding the rinnegan really strange, First, Nagato was a wind-style user before Yahiko's death. Then when Yahiko died, he suddenly only used rinnegan techniques from then on (I guess I'll refer to this as him turning from Nagato into Pain). He never once used any wind techniques after Yahiko's death.
> 
> ...



The problem is that the Rinnegan was so OP the author had to restrict everyone with it after Nagato.

Nagato was already a weakened shell of his old self after syncing with the Outer Path Statue, and in that weakened state he still solo'd an entire village and Kurama. Later, after being reanimated he fought a 3v1 with two Jinchuriki and a MS user and made them go extreme diff. All that while the eyes weren't originally his!

On top of the Rinnegan giving the user a latent affinity or potential to master all the 5 Natures, it grants special techniques to absorb chakra and control life and death along with gravitational forces. Using it to the utmost efficiency would've ended with Obito succeeding in his plan.

Sasuke got pumped up on Six Paths chakra along with the Rinnegan and made all the previous users look like amateurs, and was still restricted because "his eyes haven't settled in yet."...okay. 

Izanagi also only affects your own personal reality, it was a means to cheat death.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 21, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> I don't really consider Kishi giving tips (that's what seems to be the case when people say he's supervising) to the actual writer as canon.
> 
> Not that it matters to me as if the art on the cover is of any indication then I probably won't even read this as art is a huge reason for why I read manga. If the art isn't up to par then it's very difficult for me to enjoy a story regardless of how well written it is.
> 
> We'll see I suppose.



This is kind of my stance on the matter as well.


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 21, 2015)

ASYM638 said:


> *In the next issue of WSJ we'll get the latest information scoop about Boruto manga as well as a large published visual of Itachi Shinden anime with more info.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 21, 2015)

Kor said:


> He's got some good variety, and in one of those he seems to mimic early/mid Part 1.
> 
> I like that one with Minato though, looks like a god damn boss.
> 
> But that one with Killer Bee holy shit.


Ikemoto has a very distict style that is all his own. I like some aspects of it and really dislike others (Jiraiya with stubble ). He usually got Naruto's look fairly well so I'm hoping he will do better with Boruto's appearance as he goes along. Really hate his clothing designs, though. Boruto's new suit just looks stupid and Sarada's outfit is horrible (just try to imagine fighting in those clunky heels, not to mention a decided lack of pants that is just ridiculous)--I fear this guy may have a fondness for fan service (the lack of which put Naruto a notch above quite a bit of manga, imo).


----------



## Yachiru (Dec 21, 2015)

I like Ikemoto's style.. it looks much more rugged and less childish.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 21, 2015)

Yachiru said:


> I like Ikemoto's style.. it looks much more rugged and less childish.


----------



## Indra (Dec 21, 2015)

^

I shouldn't do a Boruto one, I'm still chuckling over it. I think that one is obvious.

How people can say that this art is amazing 'right now' for the Manga, I don't have a clue. It has promise though.


----------



## Yachiru (Dec 21, 2015)

I was referring to Ikemoto's earlier Naruto art.. looks rugged and mature.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 21, 2015)

lndra said:


> ^
> 
> I shouldn't do a Boruto one, I'm still chuckling over it. I think that one is obvious.
> 
> How people can say that this art is amazing 'right now' for the Manga, I don't have a clue. It has promise though.



Exactly. I saw some of his other works and it's aight tho. I think his designs need to be drawn with more "sharpness" tbh. The eyes and face shapes(hell just the facial features in general) of inojin, sarada, boruto, mitsuki and shikadai are a crime towards the characters.


----------



## Yachiru (Dec 21, 2015)

NEW DANK MEME BOYZ


----------



## Veris (Dec 21, 2015)

Mitsuki's face looks fine, actually. Closer to how Kishi's faces looked in pt.1.

It's Boruto who's squashed into hilarity.  

@Yachiru It looks like most of his earlier stuff was drawn during pt.1. He's better at drawing dynamic bodies though, I wonder how he handles choreography? Maybe the action scenes will blow Kishi out of the water.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 21, 2015)

don't hate on the art.

Tho Boruto's face is still so hilarious


----------



## Zef (Dec 21, 2015)

It's funny. I was dying for new Naruto content, and now that we're getting it I don't care.  


Kishi please come back. Fuck that SciFi manga


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2015)

EDIT: I'm seriously questioning what they could possibly pull from the story at this point. At the very least, Kishimoto will not feel as if he has to both draw and write...


----------



## Alita (Dec 21, 2015)

Glad to see naruto continuing. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Yachiru (Dec 21, 2015)

Zef said:


> It's funny. I was dying for new Naruto content, and now that we're getting it I don't care.
> 
> 
> Kishi please come back. Fuck that SciFi manga



Don't fucking wish for that you baka 

Last time Kishi wrote something, he trolled us all.. I want muh part 1 nostalgia ;-;


Remember a year ago when we were all depressed that Naruto is ending? Now that it's continuing.... it's like everything in this universe is in balance again.


----------



## Indra (Dec 21, 2015)

"I just got out of heroine abuse and needed a job"






blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Exactly. I saw some of his other works and it's aight tho. I think his designs need to be drawn with more "sharpness" tbh. The eyes and face shapes(hell just the facial features in general) of inojin, sarada, boruto, mitsuki and shikadai are a crime towards the characters.


Agreed. 

I'm confused on how he messed up Boruto's face, when Naruto from behind looks pretty rad  

I won't blame it on him fully though. This was never his series, and unlike Kishimoto, I bet he rarely draws Naruto consistently. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt. Though if we don't see any major improvements with the art style, at least a month before the release date. I'm going to be really disappointed.


----------



## Yachiru (Dec 21, 2015)

Idk, I find the Boruto face adorable. Makes me feel nostalgic for part 1..


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 22, 2015)

I think the dude's art is pretty decent:

*Spoiler*: __ 








It reminds me of Kishi's old style when he first started Naruto.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 22, 2015)

Yachiru said:


> Remember a year ago when we were all depressed that Naruto is ending? Now that it's continuing.... it's like everything in this universe is in balance again.



It is better to be dead and fondly remembered than undead as a festering, mindless zombie.

I have no hope that Naruto can ever be as good as Part 1 again, so why try?


----------



## Yachiru (Dec 22, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> It is better to be dead and fondly remembered than undead as a festering, mindless zombie.
> 
> I have no hope that Naruto can ever be as good as Part 1 again, so why try?



I guess I'm optimistic.. maybe too much so.

Ah well, even DragonBall has been resurrected, and it has been finished longer than Naruto - 20 years. The ending of part 2 feels like a loooong hiatus. 

Besides, I am well aware that Naruto isn't supposed to be quality literature.. I read it for entertainment, much like Fairy Tail


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2015)

Raiden said:


> EDIT: I'm seriously questioning what they could possibly pull from the story at this point. At the very least, Kishimoto will not feel as if he has to both draw and write...



How about the unexplained villain from the Spring Gaiden?



mr_shadow said:


> It is better to be dead and fondly remembered than undead as a festering, mindless zombie.
> 
> I have no hope that Naruto can ever be as good as Part 1 again, so why try?



Part II was better than Part I.


----------



## Magic (Dec 22, 2015)

Uchiha part 3.....yeah (sarcasm)


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 22, 2015)

I think Last version of Naruto for continuing is what I like better than Boruto. Because I enjoy the original character and all of their back story. I'm not that into with the new generations, its like Digimon 01 which many prefer these over the new characters from 02 and created Digmon Tri.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Dec 22, 2015)

The extent of Kishimoto's involvement is enough to call this canon. He's actively involved in overseeing the story (or so they say) compared to, for example, Akira Toriyama, who only provided character designs for GT. 

I do wonder if his name is only attached to the project just because and he actually has no involvement whatsoever, though


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 22, 2015)

The plot of the new manga here <--- How about that ?


----------



## TehDarkDarkOfPerdition (Dec 22, 2015)

Mention Sasuke's muscles of steel and your good.


----------



## animetheory (Dec 22, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Shueisha possess the rights to Naruto, not Kishi.



I thought Naruto was jointly owned by Scott & Shueisha


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 22, 2015)

I believe it's jointly owned.


Yagami1211 said:


> The plot of the new manga here <--- How about that ?


----------



## Indra (Dec 22, 2015)

Someone tried to fix the poster


----------



## Sansa (Dec 22, 2015)

lndra said:


> Someone tried to fix the poster



>long tights under a mini skirt

Shitty fucking meme


----------



## Indra (Dec 22, 2015)

^

I miss how Kishimoto drew them so bad 



This one came on a Naruto app I believe?


----------



## Lucky7 (Dec 22, 2015)

^ Bolt's hair is so shitty man, _every time_ it just jumps out at me.  If nothing else, at least the new author made Bolt's hair halfway acceptable. 

The new author's style isn't_ that_ terrible. Sasuke and Chouchou look good,  the butterfly he added to her belt is a nice touch. What _is_ it with him and belt's, though? Salad's belt looks out of place for her, and Bolt's belt just looks unnecessary. Shikadai looks like he's wearing a suit jacket that's too big for him.. 

And Inojin's baby face


----------



## Sansa (Dec 22, 2015)

Kishi actually makes the new artist look like shit


----------



## Turrin (Dec 22, 2015)

I really see nothing wrong with the art


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 22, 2015)

lndra said:


> Someone tried to fix the poster
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I don't see how it's better...


----------



## Indra (Dec 22, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I don't see how it's better...


You know I said the same thing when I saw the picture somewhere else 



Lucky7 said:


> ^ Bolt's hair is so shitty man, _every time_ it just jumps out at me.  If nothing else, at least the new author made Bolt's hair halfway acceptable.
> 
> The new author's style isn't_ that_ terrible. Sasuke and Chouchou look good,  the butterfly he added to her belt is a nice touch. What _is_ it with him and belt's, though? Salad's belt looks out of place for her, and Bolt's belt just looks unnecessary. Shikadai looks like he's wearing a suit jacket that's too big for him..
> 
> And Inojin's baby face


I know right. What the hell was Kishimoto thinking when designing that? I don't understand. Anime characters are known for their designs, and for their unique hair style/eyes. 

Bolt's hair is literally the most messed up and ugliest hair style the Manga/Anime world has known to man. How he pulls this off I don't know, we gotta give him some props. Imagine Sasuke with that hair style but black 

I think the art can be better overtime, but the way he drew the faces seems unrealistic. At least for the next generation. Sasuke and Naruto look good, but you can't really see Naruto's face. I wouldn't complain about it much, but some of these designs aren't half bad. Yet it looks like he tried harder in some, and gave up in the others. Like you pointed out though, the hair is a major improvement from Kishimoto's rendition.

Doesn't change the fact that the hair is still badly created in the first place. Grazie on him for trying at least


----------



## Frostman (Dec 22, 2015)

I hear this news and i feel nothing. I was never thrilled about these children anyways. They always came off as filler fan service to me.

Its being monthly, it wont be able to generate the same amount of energy that the original did. The post chapter discussion was what really kept me interested in the series.


----------



## Yachiru (Dec 22, 2015)

lndra said:


> Someone tried to fix the poster



Why does Boruto look like he has tons of eyeliner on?

I wouldn't call that "fixing"..


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 22, 2015)

Seriously, who thought it was a good idea to design Sarada like that? I cringe every time I look at her. 

She's 11-12 years old, not 18.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 22, 2015)

I really wonder how this series is going to get around the fact that the heroes are so OP. Not sure what's stopping Sasuke and Naruto from soloing all the possible villains.


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 22, 2015)

What's with all the hate for boruto's hair? I find it nice and funny at the same time. It works for his characters, and it's quite unique from the standards same old spiky anime hair styles. Y'all got to lay low on the hate for banana hair


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 22, 2015)

WTF.... Ninjas on heels...  

Look at their feet...

>props..

> high heels..



fucking no


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 22, 2015)

One thing this assistant has done right is inojin's skin tone and eye colour. His hair colour although is still some weird orange colour for no reason. Idk why kishi decided of changing Ino's hair colour in the last minute, like because of that it ruined inojin's design. SP got it right though so props for them


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 22, 2015)

Turrin said:


> I really wonder how this series is going to get around the fact that the heroes are so OP. Not sure what's stopping Sasuke and Naruto from soloing all the possible villains.



bring op villains,more op Outsutsuki's


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 22, 2015)

> Not sure what's stopping Sasuke and Naruto from soloing all the possible villains.





*Overpowered Aliens.*​


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Dec 22, 2015)

Choa said:


> >long tights under a mini skirt
> 
> Shitty fucking meme



Who is the person bottom right two different colors hair?


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 23, 2015)

Can't wait for EMS.


----------



## Jad (Dec 23, 2015)

Lee's kid is the only one that looks better than Kishimoto's design. Favoritism from the author already?  Let's make this Metal Lee's manga.


----------



## Klue (Dec 23, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Can't wait for EMS.



Keep dreamin'.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 23, 2015)

Turrin said:


> I really wonder how this series is going to get around the fact that the heroes are so OP. Not sure what's stopping Sasuke and Naruto from soloing all the possible villains.



Boruto and his team might be send on missions away from his village where Naruto and Sasuke cannon help them.

Same how Tsunade or Jiraiya did not come to beat any enemies from part 1 and early part 2 that Naruto would struggle hard to defeat or even be unable to win at all.

Kishi always kept Kakashi from interfering when Naruto and his team faced an opponent that Kakashi could easily beat.


----------



## fuff (Dec 23, 2015)

the art still burns


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 23, 2015)

fuff said:


> the art still burns


----------



## Arisu (Dec 23, 2015)

He looks much better here...


----------



## Trojan (Dec 23, 2015)

Is the second one an edit from the fans, or from the actual artist?


----------



## Platypus (Dec 23, 2015)

Fan edit   .


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 23, 2015)

Arisu said:


> He looks much better here...


As I said in the previous page...

No he doesn't 



Hussain said:


> Is the second one an edit from the fans, or from the actual artist?


Edit.



Manιwa said:


> Fan edit   .



I SAW THAT


----------



## Yachiru (Dec 23, 2015)

This shall be his signature face from now on.


----------



## Rashman (Dec 23, 2015)

As long as the Boruto manga is not another Uchiha wank fest, I will give the new manga series a chance.

I am still kinda interested in seeing what all the minor characters are up to (Hanabi, Hiashi, etc)


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Dec 23, 2015)

Great.
It would be a total waste to just not capitalize on this popular piece of franchise right?
It is not even by Kishi so technically all of this is fanfiction.

I will compare this stuff with Black Clover and likely Clover will do better.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 23, 2015)

Rashman said:


> As long as the Boruto manga is not another Uchiha wank fest, I will give the new manga series a chance.
> 
> I am still kinda interested in seeing what all the minor characters are up to (Hanabi, Hiashi, etc)



let's pray that it is not. So tired of the uchiha wank! 
Tho, I think that's impossible! 

I am even prepared that some BS uchiha character/eyes will come out of no where
just like with Shin in the gaiden!


----------



## TRN (Dec 23, 2015)

Hussain said:


> let's pray that it is not. So tired of the uchiha wank!
> Tho, I think that's impossible!
> 
> I am even prepared that some BS uchiha character/eyes will come out of no where
> just like with *Shin in the gaiden!*




That was so fucking bullshit


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Dec 23, 2015)

New eyes:
Majingan.


----------



## Klue (Dec 23, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I am even prepared that some BS uchiha character/eyes will come out of no where
> just like with Shin in the gaiden!



That's obvious. Glad you've finally learned to just deal. 



FrozenFeathers said:


> New eyes:
> Majingan.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 23, 2015)

But I don't want to deal with it!


----------



## pumkin1988 (Dec 23, 2015)

Going to be honest I anticipated another sequel with the new generation but I honestly sort of believed Kishi when he stated he was done and Naruto was finished. Then he pulls the "LOL BUT THIS ISN"T NARUTO IT'S BORUTO!!"

Really pissed me off. I'm done with this manga and done with the whole franchise. It is really sad to be pulling these ass pulls and especially the stuff with the Gaidens left a really sour taste in my mouth the whole way through. I kept reading for some ending to redeem itself but it just shit on itself further and what he did with the shit characters for the ending

_..... lol_ ​


----------



## MS81 (Dec 23, 2015)

I hope we have another orochimaru like character that finds juubi remnants and Madara's body.

A new akatsuki team is formed with a Byakugan user with Hashirama cells.


----------



## pumkin1988 (Dec 23, 2015)

MS81 said:


> I hope we have another orochimaru like character that finds juubi remnants and Madara's body.
> 
> A new akatsuki team is formed with a Byakugan user with Hashirama cells.





>another Orochimaru

You will probably say no BUT

Why not just Orochimaru again? It happaned in DBZ. Happened in Digimon. Happened in Fist of the North Star. Just to name a few off the top of my head

A lot of people were wondering about his new body and a lot seem to think he is still up to his old tricks but laying low due to Sasuke/Naruto could kick his ass so easily now

But then again a lot of people think he changed his ways. 

But who is to say he doesn't change even further? He is a scientist after all. He may come to a conclusion that the current world is not worth the life it gives and wants to destroy it or something akin to that then BAM a whole new enemy for the new generation to face off against

And since he is also an old enemy Sasuke/Naruto and everyone else won't see him as a threat really and push him aside which would be exactly the kind of plot device for the old generation to use as an excuse not to put in any effort and let the "kids" handle it

I don't want it to happen. Hell, I don't want a Boruto spin off. But just saying since you want Orochimaru-esque character back


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 23, 2015)

Bring back madara!!!! Let him kill someone first before you seal him.. possibly Kiba


----------



## MS81 (Dec 23, 2015)

pumkin1988 said:


> >another Orochimaru
> 
> You will probably say no BUT
> 
> ...



Nah, we need a new villain bro. Oro maybe be in the picture afterwards. Sorta like how Obito was the ten-tails jin while Madara was more like rikudou.


----------



## Lucy75 (Dec 23, 2015)

Awesome! Looking forward to this!


----------



## Prototype (Dec 24, 2015)

Mildly interested, so I guess I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2015)

Frostman said:


> I hear this news and i feel nothing. I was never thrilled about these children anyways. They always came off as filler fan service to me.
> 
> Its being monthly, it wont be able to generate the same amount of energy that the original did. The post chapter discussion was what really kept me interested in the series.



Yeah also the ending pissed off a ton of people here. Might have done irreparable damage. I am cringing a bit when I think of some things that can happen. Should be okay as long as they focus on the characters and less on the mushy gushy. I also agree with everyone who lamented about the first editor leaving. It's crazy how he left just when the manga detached from the rails. 

I wonder if old faces will come back around now. Probably not.


----------



## newtard14 (Dec 24, 2015)

Just hope this so-called "Naruto GT" won't be a failed boring pile of crap like what Dragonball GT was.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 24, 2015)

I am mildly excited by there being a story that focuses on the next generation, but how will it be any different from the original series? It has not yet been that long since the original manga ended, so why can the executives and/or Kishimoto not allow the franchise to rest fro several years before reviving it?


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 24, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I think the dude's art is pretty decent:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



that cat looks boss as fuck


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2015)

That cat looks mad as hell. 

Imagine dragon summons .


----------



## Ghoztly (Dec 24, 2015)

Dear god, just do another 700 chapter series, there are going to be so many spinoffs and oneshots etc. from here on to make a series that long anyways.

Why even bother saying Naruto is ending?


----------



## Klue (Dec 25, 2015)

Hussain said:


> But I don't want to deal with it!



I know, I know, Hussain. 


There-there, let it all out. 

Deal with the reality that the Sharingan milking won't stop.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Arisu said:


> He looks much better here...



He looks so fucking stoned in that new art.

Clearly there is an obivous art difference.

Its not that big,  and I dont really care since it will get animated.
Yes there will be anime I already said it before the news about the manga got out.


----------



## fuff (Dec 27, 2015)

so is the boruto one coming in jan or spring with the crap art?!


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 27, 2015)

Ghoztly said:


> Dear god, just do another 700 chapter series, there are going to be so many spinoffs and oneshots etc. from here on to make a series that long anyways.
> 
> Why even bother saying Naruto is ending?



Attention whoring would be my guess.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2015)

fuff said:


> so is the boruto one coming in jan or spring with the crap art?!



Only can find sources that say Spring 2016. Would love if this came out in January.


----------



## HoroHoro (inactive) (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 28, 2015)

Kyuuzen said:


> Attention whoring would be my guess.



This.

They knew that Nardo was declining so they planned an ending project towards misleading people that series was gonna fully conclude.....and thus garner misguided hype 

Absolutely zero need for a new generation


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah someone pointed out that Sasuke handed Sakura a "salad" in one of the official arts for the Naruto movie where they act as opposites. While Kishimoto said that he planned to end the story this way...I think the entire team has been planning all of this for a while. I wouldn't be surprised if they were working very quietly on whatever pops up in the Spring too.


----------



## fuff (Jan 6, 2016)

so no new info?! i thought we were gonna get something this week :S

so no new info this week?! was there even SJ this week? i dont even see the bleach chap out


----------



## pricklepantz (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm actually pretty excited about it though I hope i would forget to read it for a couple of months rather than waiting for new chapter every week


----------



## gjoerulv (Jan 7, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> No, I think the Naruto part of my life is over and done with.



Same. Haven't seen the anime in ages; someday I'll find out what episodes I can skip (fillers, etc.) and watch the ending. Other than that I'm done. The comic was always better than the animation series and I'm glad I stuck with it to the end. Fun tymes!

If, for some reason, this turns out to be awesome I'll eat my own words but I seriously doubt that.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 7, 2016)

I knew it  ah enough,I'm gonna read the scans,not going to buy the volumes as I'm doing right now with Naruto.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Jan 8, 2016)

oh no. art looks weird too.


----------



## fuff (Jan 10, 2016)

i wonder if the one kishi is doing take before or after the boruto movie....


----------



## Yachiru (Jan 10, 2016)

Let us be perfectly honest: We all knew it was coming. Consciously or subconsciously.

We are here forever.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 10, 2016)

I just wish that we get to see Mirai as well as the original cast members of Naruto.

I want to see Hinabi older.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 10, 2016)

the main chracter should have been Sarada.

i don't like her clothes redesign,its look something Temari would wear.


----------



## fuff (Jan 10, 2016)

i more excitied to see kishis one...but will it be a mini series or one chapter only :S


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2016)

MS81 said:


> I just wish that we get to see Mirai as well as the original cast members of Naruto.
> 
> I want to see Hinabi older.



Who's Hinabi?  The Road to Ninja counterpart to Hanabi?


----------



## Iruel (Jan 11, 2016)

When's the Mitsuki one shot? This month sometime right?


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 11, 2016)

Manιwa said:


> (00:11:15)
> 
> *Andy Nakatani, (English) WSJ's Editor-in-Chief, about Jump Festa '16 and a short interview he had with Kishimoto. According to him:*
> 
> ...





Though If what he says is true and Kishi is taking helm of this series then


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Jan 11, 2016)

Hmph, looks like I lost that bet. Oh, well, welcome to the world, Naruto GT


----------



## Zef (Jan 11, 2016)

Manιwa said:


> (00:11:15)
> 
> *Andy Nakatani, (English) WSJ's Editor-in-Chief, about Jump Festa '16 and a short interview he had with Kishimoto. According to him:*
> 
> ...


This still won't convince some  people


----------



## Indra (Jan 11, 2016)

Manιwa said:


> (00:11:15)
> 
> *Andy Nakatani, (English) WSJ's Editor-in-Chief, about Jump Festa '16 and a short interview he had with Kishimoto. According to him:*
> 
> ...


I sourced you and I didn't even know that was your wikia account (saw the post on NW first) 

---
Kind of funny how people were complaining that this wouldn't be canon for weeks now, and here's the official source that it is.


----------



## fuff (Jan 11, 2016)

well obviously kishi is gonna say its canon he wants ppl to still buy it since i bet he gets some money out of it....


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 11, 2016)

Manιwa said:


> (00:11:15)
> 
> *Andy Nakatani, (English) WSJ's Editor-in-Chief, about Jump Festa '16 and a short interview he had with Kishimoto. According to him:*
> 
> ...



if this is true then Boruto manga will be canon.
if Kishi himself says this then there would be no doubt.


----------



## Clowe (Jan 11, 2016)

It's official then, 100% canon it is.

Kishi is really supervising it, for better... or worse.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 11, 2016)

This Boruto will still not replace Naruto himself no matter how this story will go or I doubt this will even last.


----------



## fuff (Jan 12, 2016)

remember kishi sucks at interviews he always contradicts his interviews.....


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 12, 2016)

So are we going to change the name to BorutoForums?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 12, 2016)

I dunno why people didn't think it was canon when I already said it was.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 12, 2016)

Mider T said:


> I dunno why people didn't think it was canon when I already said it was.



You expect them to take the word of a banana without question?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 12, 2016)

My word is more than just Okay, it's K+.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2016)

Yeah banana one problem with folks here is that we keep debating things that are obvious .


----------



## SupremeKage (Jan 12, 2016)

I thought it was obvious that it was going to be canon


----------



## Turrin (Jan 12, 2016)

I don't know how I feel about this. On one hand i'm glad there won't be constant debates about whether this or that is Canon, but on the other hand more Kishi involvement


----------



## Trojan (Jan 12, 2016)

Yeah, Kishi's involvement makes this kinda depressing.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 12, 2016)

Kodachi is no better.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 12, 2016)

Manιwa said:


> Kodachi is no better.



Pretty sure anyone in existence is better than Kishi

----------
I mean with Kishi pretty much Boruto and Sarada are going to become Kaguya level in 2 Arcs, and Shikadai will somehow be raping Kaguya in the same amount of time.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 12, 2016)

No          .


----------



## Indra (Jan 12, 2016)

double no


----------



## Zef (Jan 12, 2016)

Anyone > Kishit....except for SP



Kishi a 6/10 writer at best:ignoramus


----------



## Trojan (Jan 12, 2016)

Regardless of power-level

With Kishi we will
1- get their parallels for T7, T-Sannin, T-Minato, Asspulldara/Hashirama probably. 
2- Itachi dick riding is probably guaranteed out of no where and so is a flashback for him. 
3- One of them might go insane yet again and kill Konohamaro/Sasuke (tho Konohamaru is probably going to be the next Hokage if anything, so that's kinda unlikely)

4- More uchiha characters right out of his ass. 
5- More retcons.


----------



## Zef (Jan 12, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Regardless of power-level
> 
> With Kishi we will
> *1- get their parallels for T7, T-Sannin, T-Minato, Asspulldara/Hashirama probably.
> ...



3 ain't happening.

4 could happen but only if Sakura gets pregos.

1, 2, & 5 are guaranteed.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 12, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Yeah, Kishi's involvement makes this kinda depressing.



It ensures that the Uchiha rollercoaster will go on. Maybe even make Madara or/and Itachi return. 


Though if the supervision ends up limited due to Kishi being too busy with his new manga or Kodachi ignoring Kishi's advice then who knows what direction will "Boruto" take... 

Itachi, parallulz of Hashi/Mada, Naruto/Sasuke and Jiraiya/Oro guaranteed. Wonder if Kodachi will make Mitsuki go evil as I do not see Salad taking that road as she is more Sakura-like than Sasuke-like in terms of behavior. Hopefully she won't be just a pairing fodder...


----------



## Trojan (Jan 12, 2016)

> 3 ain't happening.


Well, every time a teacher like a student, this one gets fucked up

Hiruzen likes Oro? Became a criminal and caused his death
Jiraiya likes Nagato? Became insane and ended up killing him
Minato likes Obito? Became the most fucked criminal in history and caused his death
Kakashi likes Sasuke? Ended up being mentally challenged

Tho the last one went alright because of Narudo. 

Salad proved that she has inherited the uchiha mental illness in the gaiden and was going to leave the village
as well, so who knows... 



> It ensures that the Uchiha rollercoaster will go on. Maybe even make Madara or/and Itachi return.


That's very likely. 
Even obito could return anytime he wants with Kamui. 



> Though if the supervision ends up limited due to Kishi being too busy with his new manga or Kodachi ignoring Kishi's advice then who knows what direction will "Boruto" take...


I guess it depends on how successful it will be more than anything...


----------



## Turrin (Jan 12, 2016)

It's not going to be Itachi dick riding it's going to be Shikadai dick riding. Shikadai is basically the Shikkamaur Kishi wanted to make in the original manga, but his editors told him not to, because it was pointless dick riding. Like Kishi wanted Shikkamaru to win the Chunin exams and be stronger than Naruto/Sasuke/Neji/Gaara, and his Editor was like nah that's fucking not happening, but now with Shikadai he had him win the exams and be stronger than Boruto. Plus he's already hinting at Shikadai having Magentic release, which combined with Shadow Mimic is going to be all kinds of broken.

lolz you can't escape shadow mimic because your shadow is magnetically attracted to mine lolz


----------



## Indra (Jan 12, 2016)

Can anyone seriously take another Uchiha/Sharingan focus?


----------



## Raventhal (Jan 12, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Regardless of power-level
> 
> With Kishi we will
> 1- get their parallels for T7, T-Sannin, T-Minato, Asspulldara/Hashirama probably.
> ...



More Uchiha isn't really unrealistic.  Seems farfetch that all Uchiha would be in the village and none never left at all.


----------



## Keishin (Jan 12, 2016)

fuff said:


> well obviously kishi is gonna say its canon he wants ppl to still buy it since i bet he gets some money out of it....



Exactly. It's just as canon as DBS.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 12, 2016)

Lol, yes it is.  



> More Uchiha isn't really unrealistic.* Seems farfetch that all Uchiha would be in the village and none never left at all.*



Yeah, and they were no where to be seen for 30+ years. 
It was already terrible enough that he pulled asspulldara and obito out of his ass in part 2.
We do not need to repeat that hill in this manga as well. 

But will see, hopefully Kishi does not put too much of his repetitive mindset in this manga.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 12, 2016)

lndra said:


> Can anyone seriously take another Uchiha/Sharingan focus?


Considering the amount of people on these forums that continue to ride Itachi's dick well after the manga has ended, I think the answer to that is obvious. And apparently Itachi's, Sharingan, and Uchiha are even more popular in Japan than in America. Plus the Gaiden and Boruto already sort of hinted at greater Itachi involvement. 1) Because Shin worshipped Itachi for some unknown reason that was never explained  & 2) Because Sarada will probably be a-lot like Itachi with her goal to become Hokage, and so Kishi can parallel her with Sasuke in some ways. K



Raventhal said:


> More Uchiha isn't really unrealistic.  Seems farfetch that all Uchiha would be in the village and none never left at all.


Gaiden showed that an Uchiha can just be created in a lab at this point. If Shin was the prototype, I really wouldn't be surprised to see other more advanced Uchiha experiments.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 12, 2016)

Zef said:


> Anyone > Kishit....except for SP



Also wrong.


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 12, 2016)

tbh I'm more interested in his sci-fi manga than this Boruto manga.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 12, 2016)

I will be satisfied if Bolt gets the Uzumaki Chains & Byakugan/Tensigan (whatever its name was).


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 12, 2016)

lndra said:


> Can anyone seriously take another Uchiha/Sharingan focus?



Kishi played rather hard with the body Vs Eye theme. With the body being represented by good guys while the eyes often used by antagonists.

Still...if Boruto, Salad and Mitsuki are the new mains then the enemies they will face won't be too overpowered.

Naruto and Sasuke will probably end up getting plenty of panel time too but not necessarily as they used to. Maybe to deal with another crazy Otsutsuki because lets face it: The Otsutsuki replaced Uchihas as the biggest and craziest threat.

The Uchiha focus will probably be limited to "only" Sasuke and Salad. And maybe(definitely?) Itachi flashbacks.


----------



## Zef (Jan 12, 2016)

Turrin said:


> Gaiden showed that an Uchiha can just be created in a lab at this point. If Shin was the prototype, I really wouldn't be surprised to see other more advanced Uchiha experiments.


Shin isn't a prototype Uchiha.

He's not a Uchiha at all. He's a person with Sharingan who cloned himself and said Sharingan. 


Manιwa said:


> Also wrong.



I don't debate with *"No"* type responses.


----------



## Indra (Jan 12, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Kishi played rather hard with the body Vs Eye theme. With the body being represented by good guys while the eyes often used by antagonists.
> 
> Still...if Boruto, Salad and Mitsuki are the new mains then the enemies they will face won't be too overpowered.
> 
> ...


I mean it depends on what kind of story it is. Is this going to be a 'Next Generation story', or a 'Naruto and Sasuke story featuring the children'. Honestly the whole Body v. Eye theme seems to be more focused on Naruto and Sasuke's conflict, rather than the story. Because in the Boruto Movie there was a balance of them both; Kinshiki (body), Naruto (body), Sasuke (eyes), and Momoshiki (eyes).

Exactly. Still, Boruto, and Sarada are Elite Genin, and Mitsuki would probably be in the top of his class too. Compared to Team Kakashi, they would be capable of at least fighting stronger tier villains if grouped together. I mean shit - Kishimoto allowed Boruto to have an S Rank difficulty technique at 12, and gave Sarada her mother's strength in early Shippuden. Mitsuki is the unknown factor right now, but i doubt he would be the 'useless' one in the team. 

That's what I think too. Otsutsuki replaced the Uchiha after Madara died


----------



## HoroHoro (inactive) (Jan 12, 2016)

People's expectations of this Boruto spin-off manga are far too high and unrealistic. Personally, I think this manga is bound to fail like the main series. It'll be nothing new, it'll just be another generic shonen, woe-is-me story starring Sarada angsting and crying every chapter with Chouchou throwing some unfunny pun every now and then on each panel. Worst of all, I just _know_ shipping teases are ensued in this manga.

I don't believe anything Naruto-related will be any good or ground-breaking.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 12, 2016)

Otsutsuki replacing the uchiha is the best of the bad options. At least, unlike the uchiha, they are not little whining bitches that needs hundreds of chapters to finally deal with their mental illness. They just come, stay for a reasonable amount of time, and then die. No, Tnj, No drama, no nonsense. That's good. 

Hopefully we don't get the Indra/Asura garbage thing again tho.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 12, 2016)

Turrin said:


> Gaiden showed that an Uchiha can just be created in a lab at this point. If Shin was the prototype, I really wouldn't be surprised to see other more advanced Uchiha experiments.



Uchiha cyborgs next. 

Perfect Cellchiha.


----------



## Zef (Jan 12, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> People's expectations of this Boruto spin-off manga are far too high and unrealistic. Personally, I think this manga is bound to fail like the main series. It'll be nothing new, it'll just be another generic shonen, woe-is-me story with a couple shipping teases thrown every now and then on each panel.
> 
> I don't believe anything Naruto-related will be any good or ground-breaking.



It's not going to be ground breaking because we're going to be getting a rehash of Naruto's journey. 

I honestly don't get Kishi. He himself said if he continued we'd get a the same old shit so why is Boruto the MC here? 
I'm not sure this will fail, but it sure as hell won't be a revival of the franchise if they follow the same formula that they did with Naruto.


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 12, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Otsutsuki replacing the uchiha is the best of the bad options. At least, unlike the uchiha, they are not little whining bitches that needs hundreds of chapters to finally deal with their mental illness. They just come, stay for a reasonable amount of time, and then die. No, Tnj, No drama, no nonsense. That's good.
> 
> Hopefully we don't get the Indra/Asura garbage thing again tho.



yeah Outsutsuki's>Uchiha in everything.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 12, 2016)

lndra said:


> I mean it depends on what kind of story it is. Is this going to be a 'Next Generation story', or a 'Naruto and Sasuke story featuring the children'. Honestly the whole Body v. Eye theme seems to be more focused on Naruto and Sasuke's conflict, rather than the story. Because in the Boruto Movie there was a balance of them both; Kinshiki (body), Naruto (body), Sasuke (eyes), and Momoshiki (eyes).
> 
> Exactly. Still, Boruto, and Sarada are Elite Genin, and Mitsuki would probably be in the top of his class too. Compared to Team Kakashi, they would be capable of at least fighting stronger tier villains if grouped together. I mean shit - Kishimoto allowed Boruto to have an S Rank difficulty technique at 12, and gave Sarada her mother's strength in early Shippuden. Mitsuki is the unknown factor right now, but i doubt he would be the 'useless' one in the team.
> 
> That's what I think too. Otsutsuki replaced the Uchiha after Madara died



In theory it should be a Next Generation story with only a bit of Naruto and Sasuke.

However, Naruto and Sasuke are pretty damn popular and if fans shout loudly enough then Kodachi may decide to include waaay more Naruto and Sasuke than he originally intended.

Normally he might have intended to use Naruto and Sasuke as deus ex machina to deal with threats that are beyond everyone else. Kodachi can of course nerf Naruto and Sasuke in some way by making them rusty or make the villain use some jutsu that restricts their power to just like 10-20% of their full power if no less. Then Boruto and Salad face after like 100 chapters the dude who could hold his own against Naruto or Sasuke for a bit(even despite being portrayed as weaker) and beat him which would show how strong the kids got. 

Or maybe the kids will get the super strong regular Otsutsukis while Naruto and Sasuke face the main boss.


----------



## Indra (Jan 12, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Otsutsuki replacing the uchiha is the best of the bad options. At least, unlike the uchiha, they are not little whining bitches that needs hundreds of chapters to finally deal with their mental illness. They just come, stay for a reasonable amount of time, and then die. No, Tnj, No drama, no nonsense. That's good.
> 
> Hopefully we don't get the Indra/Asura garbage thing again tho.


Uchiha's are just played out, hell look at the Sharingan wank in the Gaiden. There's no Uchiha-type character that can make either Naruto or Sasuke sweat. 

It wouldn't make sense for an Uchiha villain to pop out of nowhere in the series, especially when the whole Brothers Fued conflict which tied into their story as a Clan ended, and the whole Black Zetsu manipulation. 

If anything Sarada is supposed to show a new line of Uchiha whom doesn't need to go crazy to survive and progress their Sharingan. So why on Earth would they need to backtrack and show another character from the Clan and tarnish their name? Welp.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 12, 2016)

Bolt's story won't be the same as Narudo because he is different and his goal is different. You probably want Salad, but IN THIS CASE, it will be the same because she is aiming at the same shit. 

And we have already seen how terrible of a story it was with her as a MC, give it a rest, Zef.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 12, 2016)

Zef said:


> I don't debate with *"No"* type responses.



You want me to write you a tl;dr about how Kishi and SP writers aren't literally the worst writers in existence? GTFO with this idiocy. Should I get that quote were you called me a masochist for continuing to read the series despite not liking _certain_ aspects of it, you obnoxious hypocrit?


----------



## Zef (Jan 12, 2016)

tkpirate said:


> yeah Outsutsuki's>Uchiha in everything.



Only in how convoluted their plot is.

I love how most people need to go on Wiki to understand what the fuck is up with them.  

People read the manga and didn't 't understand shit about Kaguya 

People watched The Last and didn't get shit about Toneri 

People watched Boruto and didn't get shit about Momoshiki & Kinshiki. 

Yes, Ootsusuki should replace the Uchiha so we can continue scratching our heads with them


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 12, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Otsutsuki replacing the uchiha is the best of the bad options. At least, unlike the uchiha, they are not little whining bitches that needs hundreds of chapters to finally deal with their mental illness. They just come, stay for a reasonable amount of time, and then die. No, Tnj, No drama, no nonsense. That's good.
> 
> Hopefully we don't get the Indra/Asura garbage thing again tho.



They came and died quickly because it was either a movie or Kishi was rushing to end the manga.

If they are Akatsuki V2 then they will whine and go nuts for hundred/s of chapters rather than have it deal quickly. Toneri also had shown that they are not all immune to tnj so we can have some whining and later tnj anyway.

They seem to have both some chakra glutton tendencies(Kaguya and Momoshiki) and Yandere ones too(Toneri) so some lulz will be coming.


----------



## HoroHoro (inactive) (Jan 12, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Bolt's story won't be the same as Narudo because he is different and his goal is different. You probably want Salad, but IN THIS CASE, it will be the same because she is aiming at the same shit.
> 
> And we have already seen how terrible of a story it was with her as a MC, give it a rest, Zef.



Boruto is also awful. He's nothing new, he's just another generic character with Oepidus/Electra complexes. He's done a millions of times before, Shinji Ikari for one, then there's Edward Elric, Jolyne Cujoh, Syaoran, Lelouch, etc. Characters with absent dads are common in literature. He's nothing new, he's just Naruto with parents and without a sob story. I don't get what you are hyping about Boruto so much when he's already done before.


----------



## Zef (Jan 12, 2016)

Manιwa said:


> You want me to write you a tl;dr about how Kishi and SP writers aren't literally the worst writers in existence?


If I say Kishi is a 6/10 writer at best then how is he is worst?
You do realize there are numbers lower then 6 right?  

Inb4 you respond with me saying  *"Anyone > Kishit"*



> GTFO with this idiocy. Want me to get that quote were you called me a masochist for reading the series despite not liking certain aspects of it, you massive hypocrit?



Quote of me saying I don't like the series or GTFO. 

I gave the series a 7/10 in a thread poll rating the manga 

Me not liking Kishi =/= Me not liking his series

And in truth it's not that I dislike him. Just pissed after Gaiden


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 12, 2016)

Zef said:


> Only in how convoluted their plot is.
> 
> I love how most people need to go on Wiki to understand what the fuck is up with them.
> 
> ...



all relevant Uchiha are basically Outsutsuki except Itachi.Outsutsuki are strong and have Rinnegan.Uchiha's are just cry babies


----------



## Indra (Jan 12, 2016)

I wouldn't take what he says seriously. He tried saying that Bolt was a carbon copy of Naruto because of that statement, and completely disregarded the fact that Kishimoto wrote his character different from his father.

Aside from that, only someone low in intelligence could take that statement and not understand that Kishimoto was referring to the fact that a BORUTO series would end like NARUTO:

> Hokage
> Hokage's Shadow doing missions
> Adviser
> Pairings
> Next 'next' generation children

Like Horo said before, these next generation characters are useless to the plot 



Arles Celes said:


> In theory it should be a Next Generation story with only a bit of Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> However, Naruto and Sasuke are pretty damn popular and if fans shout loudly enough then Kodachi may decide to include waaay more Naruto and Sasuke than he originally intended.
> 
> ...


In theory is right, but they can't throw Naruto and Sasuke away from the plot. I mean even the poster Sasuke is still traveling, unless that's just used for promotional art. He's still traveling in the woods. Like why? 

Exactly, and that's why they won't be thrown away. Naruto and Sasuke are the MC's of the series, they aren't going to be on the sidelines for the next generation. Those two will never be out shined..lol

I thought about that as well 
The whole problem with that is it caused PIS, and that resulted in some fan's being angry over the aspect (mainly Naruto fan's). Plus it made the writing look really stupid, epecially when you had Sakura come in and one shot Shin when Sasuke and Naruto could of dealt with him much easier with less the effort. The only way it makes sense for these villains to run in the background without being dealt with early is with Naruto being extremely busy with running the Village, only leaving unless the threat becomes critical, and Sasuke being away from the plot doing his own thing.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 12, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> They came and died quickly because it was either a movie or Kishi was rushing to end the manga.
> 
> If they are Akatsuki V2 then they will whine and go nuts for hundred/s of chapters rather than have it deal quickly. Toneri also had shown that they are not all immune to tnj so we can have some whining and later tnj anyway.
> 
> They seem to have both some chakra glutton tendencies(Kaguya and Momoshiki) and Yandere ones too(Toneri) so some lulz will be coming.



1- I know, and I don't care, because at the end of the day we still did not need to go through hundreds of chapters to deal with 1 fucked up character like we did with Asspulldara, obito, itachi and sasuke. All 4 of which were obnoxious characters. 

2- Nah, even the Akatsuki, mostly got 1 arc and they died. Even when they returned they did not stay for long except for itachi of course.


----------



## Zef (Jan 12, 2016)

tkpirate said:


> all relevant Uchiha are basically Outsutsuki except Itachi.Outsutsuki are strong and have Rinnegan.Uchiha's are just cry babies


----------



## Trojan (Jan 12, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> Boruto is also awful. He's nothing new, he's just another generic character with Oepidus/Electra complexes. He's done a millions of times before, Shinji Ikari for one, then there's Edward Elric, Jolyne Cujoh, Syaoran, Lelouch, etc. Characters with absent dads are common in literature. He's nothing new, he's just Naruto with parents and without a sob story. I don't get what you are hyping about Boruto so much when he's already done before.



Maybe you have not paid attention when you were watching the movie, but Bolt is already over his problems with his father.


----------



## Indra (Jan 12, 2016)

tkpirate said:


> all relevant Uchiha are basically Outsutsuki except Itachi.Outsutsuki are strong and have Rinnegan.Uchiha's are just cry babies


Where is the lie


----------



## Zef (Jan 12, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Maybe you have not paid attention when you were watching the movie, but Bolt is already over his problems with his father.



Even worse.

Naruto 2.0 without any problems. Boring. 

I nearly fell asleep just typing that.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 12, 2016)

Say what you want, but he does not need to have problems.
The main manga has the potential in missions  and those stuff
which was ruined because of Sasuke and itachi's retarded plan.

Now, we can see how the manga could have been had those 2 not fucked up so much.


----------



## Indra (Jan 12, 2016)

Yeah but which next generation kid has real problems? None of them do.



Comparing either of them to Naruto, Sasuke, Gaara, Neji, or hell even Rock Lee's situation is an insult to the Manga. Hell, even Sakura doesn't have any problems and people still wank the shit out of her 

The irony


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 12, 2016)

lndra said:


> Yeah but which next generation kid has real problems? None of them do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only one who MAY have problems could be Mitsuki if Oro suddenly decides he had enough theory and wants to put some experiments into practice. Like blasting Konoha.

So it would be oppose my evil dad or follow him and become an evil (former) friend to Bolt and Salad.


----------



## SupremeKage (Jan 12, 2016)

Woah this thread seems pretty active today


----------



## Indra (Jan 12, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> The only one who MAY have problems could be Mitsuki if Oro suddenly decides he had enough theory and wants to put some experiments into practice. Like blasting Konoha.
> 
> So it would be oppose my evil dad or follow him and become an evil (former) friend to Bolt and Salad.


Yeah. I don't get the whole reversed backwards opinion that you can't like a character whom isn't suffering the 'shinobi' way, when some Part 1 characters didn't have real problems here and they spawned fan's (Shikamaru, Sakura, Choji, Ino, etc., for example. Mind you, I'm saying starting off with no problems). Of course some of these characters suffered from a writing inefficiency, compared to characters who were actually suffering with a dramatic conflict, but Kishimoto as a writer ruined most of them anyway, that being Neji in example, or even Gaara. Whom both started off as interesting and dynamic characters, whom later turned into mindless robots who preach about Naruto saving them.

Kishimoto is a giant baby when it comes to actually killing off his characters, and he only does it when it is convenient for him, instead of the character itself. So I doubt we will be seeing any real conflict outside of 'Oh crap a villain who disrupts our momentary peace, oh no"

Like you said, Mitsuki is the only character whom might have internal struggles based on what his father did in the past, and because of that, Kishimoto could tie it in with Mitsuki joining his father (if Oro becomes a villain of some sort), and having to choose between his father and the Leaf Village.

Either-way, Orochimaru as a villain is just as bad as an Uchiha one. Oro lost his spunk a long time ago.


----------



## HoroHoro (inactive) (Jan 12, 2016)

Really, the Boruto series isn't even entertaining at face value to me. No adventures, no fun, no comedy, the humor is not funny, plot mostly lacks tension, relationships lack interaction and substance, world building lacks imagination, characterization and dynamics lack charm and diversity. Literally, Boruto's resolve in life is, "I wanna beat my shitty dad!" In the meantime, we got Sarada whose goal is basically a rehash of Naruto's. As far as the manga goes, there's no need for Boruto, or any other of the next generation kids' existence. Only reason Boruto exists is because Kishimoto needs another "Naruto" for his brand new series or else it wouldn't sell like hotcakes.


----------



## SupremeKage (Jan 12, 2016)

This series need some complex antagonist like hunter x hunter. Honestly characters in that show with little screentime still managed to have so much depth.


----------



## Azula (Jan 12, 2016)

Someone will still cry non canon once the series shows harsh reality contradicting head canons like the gaiden.


----------



## HoroHoro (inactive) (Jan 12, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> This series need some complex antagonist like hunter x hunter. Honestly characters in that show with little screentime still managed to have so much depth.



Too bad Kishimoto can't write complex villains, let alone write gray morality. His series is so black and white, good vs evil in a distorted manner to the point where it's not funny. Unlike Kishimoto, Togashi likes his villains, and he treats them with way more respect than Kishimoto could ever do.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jan 12, 2016)

If this new writer can somehow make Kiba into a ninja version of Nathan Drake......that would be great 


*Spoiler*: __ 



......But Kiba's Kid is still No.1 Priority


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm hype.
Yes, you read that right.

Can't wait to see Sasuke in Jiraiya's role, away from the village, always in missions ...


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2016)

Turrin said:


> I don't know how I feel about this.* On one hand i'm glad there won't be constant debates about whether this or that is Canon*, but on the other hand more Kishi involvement



There honestly shouldn't be either way. People need to get rid of that old pre-existing attitude that manga is cannon. "Cannon" events have already happened in the Gara mini series, Gaiden, the movie, and the anime.


----------



## Veris (Jan 12, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> No, I'm referring to the Uchiha Massacre and the Hyuga clan's caste system that enslaves the branch members for the main house's benefit.



I'd argue that neither of those were treated as good things, or that Konoha was in the right, but they (especially the Hyuga) were eventually handwaved so... yeah, you have a point. 




Raiden said:


> There honestly shouldn't be either way. People need to get rid of that old pre-existing attitude that manga is cannon. "Cannon" events have already happened in the Gara mini series, Gaiden, the movie, and the anime.



But there'll be arguments till the end of time then. Canon at least establishes some concrete facts in case of things like contradictions between different sources. And what if someone only knows one source but not another? Having an agreed canon basis deters chaos.


----------



## Silver Fang (Jan 12, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> I thought it was obvious that it was going to be canon



Agreed. But some weren't happy about the OS, so they label it filler. Sadly, the word loses meaning, because some just go "filler" for anything they don't like. 

Like some characters in Shippuden that some fans call filler, despite the fact they were in the manga, and did play a part.


----------



## Zef (Jan 12, 2016)

Ew, HxH  


-Azula- said:


> Someone will still cry non canon once the series shows harsh reality contradicting head canons like the gaiden.



Like headcanons of Naruto being stronger then Sasuke? 


 



Raiden said:


> There honestly shouldn't be either way. People need to get rid of that old pre-existing attitude that manga is cannon. "Cannon" *events have already happened in the Gara mini series,* Gaiden, the movie, *and the anime.*


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2016)

Zef said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Umm...Kishimmoto had a hand in the Gaara miniseries. I don't get why people are picking and choosing what to believe. A lot of this stuff was released the series' anniversary.


----------



## HoroHoro (inactive) (Jan 12, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Umm...Kishimmoto had a direct hand in the Gaara miniseries. I don't get why people are picking and choosing what to believe. A lot of this stuff was released the series' anniversary.



He only illustrated in the Gaara Hiden novel, in case that's what you're referring to.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2016)

That's what I'm saying. He had involvement to a degree. I don't think that story should be dismissed just because he didn't control everything. I'll take out "direct" to clarify.

I understand that this kind of thing is strange since we usually only talk about manga, but it just seems like a new reality of how the Naruto story will be told from this point on.

lol I think the debate will be settled with time, but w/e.


----------



## Zef (Jan 12, 2016)

Don't care about the novels so whether people consider them canon or not is their  own business. 

But going by the same logic, Storm games & Road to Ninja(an AU) are also canon since Kishi had the tiniest involvement with them.


----------



## HoroHoro (inactive) (Jan 12, 2016)

Depends. Kishimoto was involved in the Hiden series when it came down to the illustrations, but when it comes down to the stories, they were all written by anyone but Kishimoto himself. Just because Kishimoto played his part in the Hiden series doesn't it necessarily mean they're canon by chance. Otherwise by that logic, One Piece Film Z is canon due to Eiichiro Oda's involvement with the movie. (He was the producer of said movie)

But really, it's up to you to decide what's canon and what's not pertaining the Hiden series. It goes both way.


----------



## Cord (Jan 12, 2016)

I moved all HxH talk to the convo thread, by the way.


----------



## Bloo (Jan 12, 2016)

No thanks. I was practically emotionally done with the Naruto manga after chapter 590, if I'm being perfectly honest.


----------



## Brooks (Jan 12, 2016)

I am still waiting for Sasuke to Slow down Time.


----------



## fuff (Jan 14, 2016)

no new news this week?


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 14, 2016)

fuff said:


> no new news this week?



we would of heard about it if there was :/


----------



## Bender (Jan 14, 2016)

Annnnnnd let the milking begin.


----------



## gershwin (Jan 15, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> we would of heard about it if there was :/


There was supposed to be info in new SJ


----------



## Trojan (Jan 15, 2016)

We might get something on Monday if there is something. 
tho, this is not the first time they lie, so who knows...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 15, 2016)

I wonder which ootsutski will be the villain this time


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 15, 2016)

I doubt it at least not to open the story expect Orochimaru to swing back in.

...not that I dont think Boruto surpassing Naruto is a joke considering Naruto started with the Kyuubi and then got a crap ton of special bonuses on top like Sasuke...same problem for Sarada how she going to max out her Sharingan without any siblings. Although she just wants to be Hokage a far more manageable goal...Boruto > Naruto is going to take some real super hax.


----------



## Cord (Jan 15, 2016)

Excuse me if I have deleted a lot of posts, but I believe we should focus on discussing the upcoming Boruto manga instead of the past events in Naruto or how other Shonen series compare to it. 

Thank you~


----------



## Epyon (Jan 15, 2016)

Here's hoping this new team writes Konohamaru to be more impressive. I'm not of the line of thought that he needs to be interim Hokage like Kakashi, but he's was really pathetic in the movie.


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 15, 2016)

Come now he was only hype when we though the Third was the greatest Hokage power wise now that we know he is maybe 4th at best (Kakashi is dead last because no Sharingan at this point) but obviously Naruto, The First, and MInato are all better I say Tobirama is better as well...and well you can debate him against Tsunade besides a suicide jutsu I am really not sure based on what is shown he can actually put her down.

...Kono aint ****....He should be about Asuma level which aint bad for a Jonin but aint anything special because he is not a genetic lab experiment and his bloodline is not really granting him the hax. His problem is probably staying relevant because unlike Kakashi he is not easy to get free boosts from MS, Kamui, etc that let him keep pace with Sasuke and Naruto and....Sakura.


----------



## Epyon (Jan 15, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Come now he was only hype when we though the Third was the greatest Hokage power wise now that we know he is maybe 4th at best (Kakashi is dead last because no Sharingan at this point) but obviously Naruto, The First, and MInato are all better I say Tobirama is better as well...and well you can debate him against Tsunade besides a suicide jutsu I am really not sure based on what is shown he can actually put her down.
> 
> ...Kono aint ****....He should be about Asuma level which aint bad for a Jonin but aint anything special because he is not a genetic lab experiment and his bloodline is not really granting him the hax. His problem is probably staying relevant because unlike Kakashi he is not easy to get free boosts from MS, Kamui, etc that let him keep pace with Sasuke and Naruto and....Sakura.



I'm fine with Asuma level. The movie made him look more of Iruka/Ebisu then Kakashi/Gai/Asuma.


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 15, 2016)

Ah in that case then yeah he needs a buff.


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 15, 2016)

No the movie simply highlighted his playful personality. You expect him to get serious on some genin missions.....come on. Kind of like Gai, where he acts goofy but when things get serious he is a formidable opponent. I wouldn't place him on Kakashi/Gai's level though.


----------



## Epyon (Jan 15, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> No the movie simply highlighted his playful personality. You expect him to get serious on some genin missions.....come on. Kind of like Gai, where he acts goofy but when things get serious he is a formidable opponent. I wouldn't place him on Kakashi/Gai's level though.



Gai wouldn't take **** about how he's training his student like kono does, because despite what kind of character Gai is, it still wouldn't be played off as a joke. Konohamaru was an afterthought in terms of Boruto's development.


----------



## Rindaman (Jan 15, 2016)

Yea, they have to to walk a fine line with Konohamaru , either he's gonna be the Jonin who's just honored to impart wisdom to the next generation i.e. continuing the nepotism with  glee similar to Ebisu, or a laid back Beast like Guy who can be playful but is arguably the most dangerous guy in the room.

 It all really depends how much of Naruto and Sarutobi they decide to apply to his personality , wisdom and skillset. We have to consider Kononhamaru aims to be Hokage, just like one of his genin, Sarada. So that sets them apart from Team 7 already  I'm interested in how they play that up in the Boruto series.

Another obstacle we have to consider as always is Sasuke , with him being Boruto's master and obviously Sarada's father and the fact both are still ignorant to past skeletons, I could see his relationship  and development with them surpassing that of their Jonin Sensei's , but I hope Sasuke just takes on the Jiraiya role and imparts wisdom and maybe level ups training for the kids when need be, this goes for Naruto too, but I think both the Gaiden and Boruto movie has set up his new niche quite well. 

As Team Konohamaru and Ino-Shika-Cho2 seems to be the focus of the series I think it's only natural that Kononhamaru and Mirai who I assume is the sensei of the others actually has a  central role and impact on the plot and development of the characters.


----------



## HoroHoro (inactive) (Jan 15, 2016)

Mirai is like, only 13 or 14 years old. Why do you think she's the sensei of Ino-Shika-Cho 2.0?


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 15, 2016)

Eh Itachi was ANBU Squad Leader by what 12? 11? Something absurd like that. Its not super improbable. 

But yeah Gai told Kakashi off when Kakashi tried to question him teaching Lee Gates so yeah Gai wouldnt take s*** when it comes to training his students. 

Still I think focusing on less Konoha Young Nins (6) instead of the Konoha 12 is much better. Plus if we get a timeskip or maybe even if we dont going to have put Himiwari on Squad. Plus based on the art we might have another Sand Team around. And maybe some more people from other villages show up later. Oh and I forgot Metal Lees Team as well. 

The main trick for this in my book is appropriate threat level so that the squad can get challenged without Naruto or Sasuke swooping in.


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 15, 2016)

Epyon said:


> Gai wouldn't take **** about how he's training his student like kono does, because despite what kind of character Gai is, it still wouldn't be played off as a joke. Konohamaru was an afterthought in terms of Boruto's development.



Eh, obviously as a Sensei Kono is not going to have the exposure as other sensei's simply because he's not an important character in a 2hr film. Not sure what you are implying with Kono taking ****


----------



## Epyon (Jan 15, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Eh, obviously as a Sensei Kono is not going to have the exposure as other sensei's simply because he's not an important character in a 2hr film.



Yes, and i hope that, in stark contrast to Boruto the Movie, he IS a character of some import in this new manga. He should be the Kakashi equivalent, not neccesarily in strength, but in terms of his role to these kids. One that at least as it in him to for instance stand up to and correct Boruto himself rather then rely on Naruto, Sasuke and other children.


----------



## Rindaman (Jan 15, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> Mirai is like, only 13 or 14 years old. Why do you think she's the sensei of Ino-Shika-Cho 2.0?



Mirai is at least 17 or 18.  I could see her as a young genius type character like Hitsugaya from Bleach.

Besides how could she possibly be 13 when Boruto and Sarada are 12? She's not one year older than them. She was born before the 4th War even started.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2016)

Lol Mirai is not an adolescent.  If Boruto and the gang are 11-12 in the movie then Mirai is, at youngest, 17.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jan 15, 2016)

Still....

My worst nightmare is if Kiba ends up being the Sensei of those shitty new Ino-shiko-cho brats


----------



## Indra (Jan 15, 2016)

Epyon said:


> Here's hoping this new team writes Konohamaru to be more impressive. I'm not of the line of thought that he needs to be interim Hokage like Kakashi, but he's was really pathetic in the movie.


Right. People saying the movie showcased his playful personality, are right. While I don't disagree, I feel as if that's a character flaw too. He's too playful, to the point where you couldn't take him seriously.

I mean you would never catch Kakashi doing that shit. But at the same time Kakashi had his own hilarious moments, like the time he was rubbing Naruto the wrong way and Naruto got scared that he was gay for him lmfao.

Team Konohamaru can have an interesting dynamic. There's too much going on, but also, there's too much being overused. I wonder how they will tackle it 

Same goes for Ino-Shika-Cho which consists of reused character personalities (so far), and then there's Chou Chou whose nothing like her father 



Rindaman said:


> Yea, they have to to walk a fine line with Konohamaru , either he's gonna be the Jonin who's just honored to impart wisdom to the next generation i.e. continuing the nepotism with  glee similar to Ebisu, or a laid back Beast like Guy who can be playful but is arguably the most dangerous guy in the room.
> 
> It all really depends how much of Naruto and Sarutobi they decide to apply to his personality , wisdom and skillset. We have to consider Kononhamaru aims to be Hokage, just like one of his genin, Sarada. So that sets them apart from Team 7 already  I'm interested in how they play that up in the Boruto series.
> 
> ...


This.

Honestly the best thing about Team Konohamaru for me is that they all mesh up so well, in comparison to Team Kaka-shit.

Sarada is a girl, but she's not girly. She could give a rat's ass about what any guy thinks, nor, does she care about relationships (in linking to romance). She has her own specific set of goals, determined, and she's straightforward like her father. She has a calm demeanor, but also, has a lot of Sakura which meshes their personalities into a strong willed female.

Mitsuki is the most level headed member of the Team, while he reminds me of Sai greatly, he brings a more serious and realistic touch the team (as in when he interrupted Boruto and Sarada's bickering and told them to focus on the Mission). While he's mostly nonchalant and unreadable, he has a playful (jokster) side to his personality that puts a finishing touch to his unfinished personality, which can lead more.

Boruto is bold one, not really caring for what anyone thinks of him. You might also notice the subtle seriousness that his character holds, as in you would never catch him using some sort of gag technique like the Sexy Jutsu. While he's generally outspoken, he's noted to be quite hidden about his feelings (An example would be when Naruto came to speak to Boruto, he tried shrugging his father off telling him 'If it's nothing you can go", but on the underside he desperately wanted to talk and spend time with his father, to the point where he got extremely moved that Naruto came to personally congratulate hiim on the Exams and give him a pep-talk). Also, he doesn't allow emotions to get swept up in a unrealistic manner. When he is troubled, you'll know, he doesn't hide behind a fake smile, noted by his peers that they didn't even know he could smile like that. He's aloof nature brings an interesting dynamic to the already established team, not holding either of them back where his father stood behind mentality, and also through skills. 

The dynamic could be so God damn entertaining because you don't have hard-striking romance, just subtle romance, like Rey and Finn (if you've seen Star Wars the Force Awakens). Neither of them are exact replicas of what they are supposed to represent Boruto (His father), Mitsuki (Sasuke), and Sarada (Sakura). In fact, Sarada wants to follow down Naruto's path, and Boruto wants to follow down Sasuke's, which makes things incredibly perplexing due to the fact that neither of them are quite there mentality. I touched this subject before, I think that their goals were stated too quickly, which is why Mitsuki offers something better than their linear development. I fear for them when it comes to shouting "I want to be the Hokage" or "I want to protect you, as your right-hand-man". That can quickly get overused and boring, fast. Mitsuki on the other hand is the most mysterious variable on the team, and he clearly can have something going for him in the writing portion if Orochimaru gets connected to being the villain of some sort, to where he will choice to side between his father or the Village that took him in.

I'm just routing out possibilities, but I'm praying that doesn't happen. I would really hate for them to play the whole 'Sasuke' route of a team member leaving and them having to chase him. If the author knows anything about Boruto, or Sarada, then they wouldn't be attached so greatly onto his person to where it almost looks like an obession.

Who knows what will happen? There are a lot of things that can be interesting, but HoroHoro made a post on why this Next Generation series is bound to fail anyway. It's lackluster from the original NARUTO, and old themes have been lost. I don't have any hope for the new themes they will introduce, especially with the fact that Naruto and Sasuke tie in somewhere (oh God not anymore plot nerfs or PIS).

...
And I don't give a shit about Ino-Shika-Cho. Shikidai isn't much of an original character, Inojin still needs more screen time because I'm still confused about him, and Chou Chou isn't a serious character to me at all


----------



## Platypus (Jan 15, 2016)

Mirai should be about 16 years old during Gaiden and the movie.

[sp=TIMELINE]
according to what we were given by the manga, official  and interviews

(ANB = After Naruto's Birth)


*October 10, 0 ANB*• Naruto is born​

*End of 16 ANB?*• Asuma dies & Kurenai is pregnant​

*17 ANB*• Mirai is born

• Fourth Shinobi World War ends​

*18 ANB*• _Kakashi Hiden_: Kakashi becomes Hokage

• Sasuke leaves Konoha​

*19 ANB*• _Shikamaru Hiden_
(Shikamaru's 19 years old in the novel. His birthday is on September 22.)​

*Winter 19–20 ANB*• _The Last: Naruto the Movie_ 
(Winter Festival)​

*20 ANB*• _Sakura Hiden_

• _Konoha Hiden_​

*Spring 20 ANB*• Naruto and Hinata marry each other 
(few months after the movie + cherry blossoms)​

*20 ANB*• _Gaara Hiden_

• _Akatsuki Hiden_ as far as Sasuke's pov goes

• _Sasuke Shinden_
(Ends with Sasuke returning to Konoha)​

*In the meantime*• Sakura joins Sasuke on his travels​

*21 ANB?*• Sarada is born along with the rest of the new generation​

*In the meantime*• Sarada's vague memory of her parents

• Sasuke continues his journey afterwards

• Gaiden flashbacks with Sakura and Sarada (multiple timeskips)​

*Not too long before? ch. 700*• Naruto's Hokage Inauguration 

• the Gokage meeting (ch. 700+5), Sasuke leaves on his secret investigation​

*30 ANB*• _Chapter 700_

• Sarada turns 9 in this year​

*33 ANB*• _Naruto Gaiden_​

*Several months after the Gaiden*• _Boruto: Naruto the Movie_

• Sarada turns 12 in this year

• Mirai turns 16 in this year​



? Gaiden takes place 15 years after the end of Part II according to . I'm assuming that the Part II end = Sasuke leaving Konoha (final moments of ch. 699), not the end of the war. , but I'm also assuming that she's supposed to turn 12 in the same year because of her Academy Graduation Exam and Chuunin Exams participation. Same goes for Boruto, Shikadai, Inojin and Chōchō.

? Implied by their appearances and   in chapter 700

? The Third Databook ends with Sasuke awakening his MS. Might Guy has yet to become 31 years old, which happens on . , which he becomes on October 18, 16 ANB.[/sp]


----------



## SupremeKage (Jan 15, 2016)

KingForever7 said:


> Still....
> 
> My worst nightmare is if Kiba ends up being the Sensei of those shitty new Ino-shiko-cho brats



Inojin doesn't need a crappy sensei with a useless deadbeat dog


----------



## fuff (Jan 15, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> Inojin doesn't need a crappy sensei with a useless deadbeat dog



i think sai should be a sensei it would be pretty comedic better than kiba...it would be funny if someone was giving advice to sai on how to act lol hopefully in the fillers we get to see sais dream..welll if its comedic


----------



## SupremeKage (Jan 15, 2016)

fuff said:


> i think sai should be a sensei it would be pretty comedic better than kiba...it would be funny if someone was giving advice to sai on how to act lol hopefully in the fillers we get to see sais dream..welll if its comedic



Sai being their sensei will be hilarious. I'd die if his students corrected him on how a sensei is supposed to act. Also I hope sp animates his dream.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 20, 2016)

Mirai for sensei plzzzz


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Mirai should be about 16 years old during Gaiden and the movie.
> 
> [sp=TIMELINE]
> according to what we were given by the manga, official timelines and interviews
> ...


Bookmarking your rep


----------



## fuff (Jan 20, 2016)

how do we know sarada turned 12 in the boruto movie....? it was stated in gaiden she was 11....


----------



## Trojan (Jan 21, 2016)

KingForever7 said:


> Still....
> 
> My worst nightmare is if Kiba ends up being the Sensei of those shitty new Ino-shiko-cho brats



They are already stronger than him..


----------



## fuff (Jan 21, 2016)

Hussain said:


> They are already stronger than him..



hahahahah so true


----------



## Platypus (Jan 21, 2016)

fuff said:


> how do we know sarada turned 12 in the boruto movie....? it was stated in gaiden she was 11....



It's in the footnote.

I don't know for sure.

She's 11 during the Gaiden. (confirmed)

Few months after, the movie takes place. (confirmed)

Gaiden could be in the beginning of the year → plenty of months left in that year for her to turn 12.

I'm just assuming that the kids turn 12 in that year because they (1) graduate at the Academy and (2) participate in the Chūnin Exams


----------



## fuff (Jan 21, 2016)

Platypus said:


> It's in the footnote.
> 
> I don't know for sure.
> 
> ...



i hope kishi fills in the blanks that he left off in gaiden in his new one shot (the one hes drawing/writing) it will be nice to see the timeline and questions answered. i want the ss birth scene too
edit: btw ur avatar is so random at first thought it was a troll post


----------



## Zef (Jan 21, 2016)

I thought the one-shot was about Mitsuki.


----------



## fuff (Jan 21, 2016)

Zef said:


> I thought the one-shot was about Mitsuki.



ya it is but sasuke is the one training him and when the question about where/who is mitsuki from it can lead to or start i remember when sarada was born, etc etc and everyone being like what about you mitsuki?? LOL similar to the movie scenrio where sarada ad boruto are talking about sasuke and naruto and mitsuki is like my parent is also resepectable or something lol..i dunoo im hoping for too much i know


----------



## Zef (Jan 21, 2016)

Sasuke is training Mitsuki?


----------



## fuff (Jan 21, 2016)

Zef said:


> Sasuke is training Mitsuki?



i dunno for sure but i read that some where he is....so its not 100% confirmed...since i dont remember the source


----------



## Iruel (Jan 21, 2016)

Arent we supposed to get Mitsuki oneshot in Jan?


----------



## Zef (Jan 21, 2016)

I think the one-shot will be about Mitsuki looking for his real  mother father.

Or something else family oriented. Maybe we learn he was created with Toneri's DNA or some shit.


----------



## Indra (Jan 21, 2016)

I wonder how long it will be.

Gaiden long, or Hokage ceremony long. 


Iruel said:


> Arent we supposed to get Mitsuki oneshot in Jan?


I don't remember there being an official source for the release date.

Probably during/after the new manga release? Kishi said he's working on a new manga so I'm assuming he's focusing on that right now.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 21, 2016)

lndra said:


> I wonder how long it will be.
> 
> Gaiden long, or Hokage ceremony long.
> 
> ...



it was supposed to be before IIRC.

Seeing Yurui in your Sig, I wonder if the Cloud Team will be big in the series; they weren't on the cover like Shinkis team. hm..


----------



## fuff (Jan 22, 2016)

i think its gonna come before the new art/writer one...so prob early to mid april followed by the monthly one...prob leading into the new one?


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Jan 22, 2016)

Boruto Monthly Start around April 27th~ 

it mishap to about the mizuki one shot since it was the Collator with SD Naruto creator  Kenji Taira

Masashi Kishimoto one shot will be 19 page prolog into Boruto follow by  MIkio Ikemoto/ Ukyo Kodachi 19 page..monthly chapter 701 - 702 -703 

all character are revamped.. 

Mangaka :  Mikio Ikemoto
Writer : Ukyo Kodachi

Supervisor : Masashi Kishimoto (minor things as like suggestion if needed an rough main character designs) 

Editor : .....(the Boss)

Sc-Fi is planned to show up around November 10.. Mk working on this digital Painting skill in the midst of things.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 22, 2016)

.........wat.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 22, 2016)

When you say all characters are "revamped," I hope you just mean drawn differently .


----------



## fuff (Jan 22, 2016)

Konoha Sev7n said:


> Boruto Monthly Start around April 27th~
> 
> it mishap to about the mizuki one shot since it was the Collator with SD Naruto creator  Kenji Taira
> 
> ...



waitt....whats ur source on this?! whered u get ur info from?! 

edit:
source for mitsuki thing...


----------



## Trojan (Jan 22, 2016)

fuff said:


> i hope kishi fills in the blanks that he left off in gaiden in his new one shot (the one hes drawing/writing) it will be nice to see the timeline and questions answered. i want the ss birth scene too
> edit: btw ur avatar is so random at first thought it was a troll post



what the heck does SS have to do with Mitsuki? 
and no, sasuke is not training him.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jan 22, 2016)

Konoha Sev7n said:


> 19 page monthly chapter


lol


----------



## Epyon (Jan 22, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> And since Mitsuki got white hair then it is easy to assume that Oro's partner had white hair too. Guys with white hair are Toneri, Suigetsu...and even Kakashi himself.



Or the guy Orochimaru has possessed since Part 1. 

Maybe some genetics stay with him.


----------



## SupremeKage (Jan 22, 2016)

Wait this monthly crap is 19 pages....................................................................................... I've lost all hope for this series now


----------



## Raiden (Jan 22, 2016)

Hussain said:


> what the heck does SS have to do with Mitsuki?
> and no, sasuke is not training him.



Yeah I think a smart direction for the new series is to stay away from more of the pairing drama. Highly unusual for a shonen to do that in the first place as much as the mangaka does.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 22, 2016)

> Wait this monthly crap is 19 pages............................................. .......................................... I've lost all hope for this series now


I think if it's monthly (which it is) it's going to be 30s or 40s pages. 
I have no idea from where that guy/girl came up with 19 pages thing.


----------



## SupremeKage (Jan 22, 2016)

Hussain said:


> I think if it's monthly (which it is) it's going to be 30s or 40s pages.
> I have no idea from where that guy/girl came up with 19 pages thing.



It has to be 40. 19 pages is not enough pages for inojin to kill sai and stab hinata while going rogue


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 22, 2016)

Meh the kid is clearly a test tube baby.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 22, 2016)

Kakashi girl is on blood prison island.


----------



## Indra (Jan 22, 2016)

What the hell happened to this chat 


Hussain said:


> They are already stronger than him..


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 22, 2016)

Meh Kiba still doesnt fail the Yamcha Test, he has got cat chick at least and Naruto never beat his ***....Kiba probably gets put in charge of Himi's team and seeing as she already koed base Naruto then yeah she was stronger then he was when she was what 5? 6? 

But that is the problem...Kakashi kept getting free boost to stay relevant and Sakura dragged down the average. The only team leader who didnt get outscaled was maybe Gai. Neji Died, TenTen is trash, and Rock Lee well cant prove he is better then Gai without going 8 Gates so Gai is pretty safe. So Konohamaru, Kiba, etc will get outscaled. The issue is more Boruto and Sarada ever outscaling Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 22, 2016)

Id rather have Hanabi be Himawaris team leader. Kiba had his time in Part I, Hanabi should be relevant for once. Especially since shes a Hyuga and Himawaris aunt. But that would probably be later down the line in a timeskip if at all.

Wondering if Lees Team will be a big part. They were no name fodder in the movie, but they had the same outfit as metal, so thats cool. Rock Lee must be their sensei.


----------



## Epyon (Jan 22, 2016)

Iruel said:


> Id rather have Hanabi be Himawaris team leader. Kiba had his time in Part I, Hanabi should be relevant for once. Especially since shes a Hyuga and Himawaris aunt. But that would probably be later down the line in a timeskip if at all.
> 
> Wondering if Lees Team will be a big part. They were no name fodder in the movie, but they had the same outfit as metal, so thats cool. Rock Lee must be their sensei.



Himawari's 6 years younger then Boruto, having to wait for her means Hanabi's still never gonna be relevant. She's better off with the new InoShikaCho since Mirai is still pretty young.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 22, 2016)

Epyon said:


> Himawari's 6 years younger then Boruto, having to wait for her means Hanabi's still never gonna be relevant. She's better off with the new InoShikaCho since Mirai is still pretty young.



No. Mirai was already a Chunin at a young age in chapter 700 so she obviously could have become their sensei after that. With the whole Sarurtobi thing with InoShikaCho it's obvious Mirai is their sensei. 

And that makes no sense. She could easily be her sensei when she becomes a genin regardless of how long it will be.


----------



## fuff (Jan 22, 2016)

Hussain said:


> I think if it's monthly (which it is) it's going to be 30s or 40s pages.
> I have no idea from where that guy/girl came up with 19 pages thing.





SupremeKage said:


> It has to be 40. 19 pages is not enough pages for inojin to kill sai and stab hinata while going rogue



he didnt even source where he got the info from so i would just disregard it


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 22, 2016)

Hanabi is still Clan Heir or Leader Right doubt she is going to be running a team of kids.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 23, 2016)

Epyon said:


> *Himawari's 6 years younger then Boruto*, having to wait for her means Hanabi's still never gonna be relevant. She's better off with the new InoShikaCho since Mirai is still pretty young.



Where was that said? Going off of the height difference she's like 2-3 years younger tops.


----------



## Rai (Jan 23, 2016)

People using DB ages.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 23, 2016)

And the clusterfuck torpedo continues. I hope they provide some background to explain all of this.


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 23, 2016)

Platypus said:


> 13 year old Itachi looked like an adult.
> Nothing like the other 13 year olds (Part I K12)



Uchiha genes 
Kishi tried hard to make sure Sasuke did not look much older as well.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 23, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Uchiha genes
> Kishi tried hard to make sure Sasuke did not look much older as well.



And SP took it even more far.

Sasuke looks like a teenager in "Boruto". 

Less of a teacher and more of a slightly older big brother to his daughter and student.


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 23, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> And SP took it even more far.
> 
> Sasuke looks like a teenager in "Boruto".
> 
> Less of a teacher and more of a slightly older big brother to his daughter and student.



They did the same to his wife 
He looks fine in the better animated sequences though.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 23, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> They did the same to his wife
> He looks fine in the better animated sequences though.



His "melting face" panel is one of my less favorites though. 

Japan would demand a price in blood from SP if Sasuke's face was no longer fappable.

And Sakura will never "age". She got byakugou


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 23, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> His "melting face" panel is one of my less favorites though.
> 
> Japan would demand a price in blood from SP if Sasuke's face was no longer fappable.
> 
> And Sakura will never "age". She got byakugou



SP would be burned down in less than a day. I guess Sasuke is into that 19 year old look.
They could of translated the manga art better, some of their animators clearly can do it.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 23, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He looks fine in the better animated sequences though.



I love me some BBQ Sauce.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 23, 2016)

Sasuke looked more like an adult in ch 700 

Kakashi should get with Shizune


----------



## Indra (Jan 23, 2016)

Rock Lee's adult design is by far the scariest. 



At least in SP's artwork.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 23, 2016)

lndra said:


> Rock Lee's adult design is by far the scariest.
> 
> 
> 
> At least in SP's artwork.



I recall it was stated in one of the character descriptions given by SP that Lee was starting to grow...bald.

Jerks... 

While Guy is in his late 40s and still fine.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jan 23, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> I recall it was stated in one of the character descriptions given by SP that Lee was starting to grow...bald.
> 
> Jerks... .



TenTen is stealing Lee's youth, that's why she still looks like a teenager.



She must be some kind of succubus


----------



## Iruel (Jan 23, 2016)

Totally calling Kaguyas husband as the big bad of this series. 
This is Shonen, ain't no way a woman is going to end up being more important than a man


----------



## Yachiru (Jan 23, 2016)

Iruel said:


> Totally calling Kaguyas husband as the big bad of this series.
> This is Shonen, ain't no way a woman is going to end up being more important than a man



Jashin is the fucking villain?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 23, 2016)

Sasuke .


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 23, 2016)

It infuriates me how underused Anko was. She's a student of one of the Sannin  btw, we still know nothing about Minato's teammates  But they probably got themselves killed


----------



## fuff (Jan 24, 2016)

new bad guy will prob be that boy in the corner of the art released with mohawk..let me guess his family was wipped out during the 4the great war..and he wants revenge on the leaf....


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 24, 2016)

Well it's better than releasing "fifteen billion movies" like a certain DBZ manga/anime did....

Besides someone needs to correct what Baruto: The Movie did to my Sasuke, as when it comes to fighting he resembles nothing of his war arc character. Just saw the movie yesterday and kept asking myself why oh why is he not absorbing chakara, or at very least utilizing Susano'o more. Yes, he's improved leaps and  bounds in the taijutsu department, but he'll always be limited in that area by the lack of an arm.(He isn't Sesshomaru, and Naruto was allowed to get his arm back so why not Sasuke)

Any-who, now that that's out of the way. Let's talk Baruto. I actually like Baruto, as a character and even Sarada, who resembles more of childhood Sakura than I would like. And even the stretch arm strong character is pretty cool. In fact the new generation as a character really rock, why? Because many of them are mere clones, with a twist, of their parents. And part 1 Naruto rocked.

The art will improve over-time people, and you can bet your ass off that the villains of this manga are going to be Okatsuki based. 

As far as Naruto himself is concerned, the change in his character impressed me the most. He was mature, fair, and even with all his accomplishments just as flawed as Sasuke as a parent.
Moving on, let's talk Sakura. Adult Sakura has actually grown to be quite beautiful as a character, although I still miss the long hair, but it would be interesting to see her interaction with Sasuke more. As it's almost non-existent in both the gaiden and the movie, and I mainly blame Sasuke for that.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 24, 2016)

>Mirai
>Naruto's gen


----------



## Platypus (Jan 24, 2016)

>Baruto
>Okatsuki
>more SasuSaku interactions

what


----------



## gershwin (Jan 24, 2016)

As expected, new manga`s success depends on amount of pairings. This is the only thing that fandom still demands 
Kakashi/Mei is the best btw


----------



## MS81 (Jan 24, 2016)

Mock my words, Kakashi will be the next jiraiyah!


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 24, 2016)

Kakashi is too cool to be Jiraiya


----------



## Rai (Jan 24, 2016)

Kakashi and Guy will marry and adopt a child.

End of the Story.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Jan 24, 2016)

kakashi is so mainstream here


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 24, 2016)

MayorNiYueki said:


> kakashi is so mainstream here



I also enjoy discussing how Sasuke PIMPS Konoha by making all those girls swoon over him while he doesn't even bother to glance in their direction. 

All suitors and husbandos are dying of jealousy while Sasuke causes all chicks to blush even while they are pregnant with other men kids.

DAT Sasuke. 

The Gaiden during which it was proven that a Sasuke addiction is eternal was amazing.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 24, 2016)

give me this and i'm good


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Jan 24, 2016)

Nathan Copeland said:


> give me this and i'm good


who drew dis?


----------



## MS81 (Jan 24, 2016)

Nathan Copeland said:


> give me this and i'm good



Cool art work, hope mitsuki get trained by Kabuto.


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 24, 2016)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Well it's better than releasing "fifteen billion movies" like a certain DBZ manga/anime did....
> 
> Besides someone needs to correct what Baruto: The Movie did to my Sasuke, as when it comes to fighting he resembles nothing of his war arc character. Just saw the movie yesterday and kept asking myself why oh why is he not absorbing chakara, or at very least utilizing Susano'o more. Yes, he's improved leaps and  bounds in the taijutsu department, but he'll always be limited in that area by the lack of an arm.(He isn't Sesshomaru, and Naruto was allowed to get his arm back so why not Sasuke)
> 
> ...



Even Toriyama is tired of that shit 
I'm conflicted on whether I want Naruto and Sasuke to be nerfed or to remain as they are because atm I feel like there will be a major disconnect between the villains that will have to be shared between the new and older generation.

More Sasuke, Sakura and Sarada interaction is always welcome


----------



## Raiden (Jan 24, 2016)

Nathan Copeland said:


> give me this and i'm good
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'm thinking now that they might actually do a timeskip at some point to extend the series. Wouldn't be surprised!


----------



## LesExit (Jan 24, 2016)

Nathan Copeland said:


> give me this and i'm good


why couldn't the art look like this D:!???


----------



## Indra (Jan 24, 2016)

Nathan Copeland said:


> give me this and i'm good


Oh my God


----------



## Raiden (Jan 24, 2016)

Might have been pretty boss to just start with them at that age LOL. But then we might be back exactly where we started with different faces lmfao.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 24, 2016)

Hope the manga opens with the chunin exams starting up again
Sarada gets Chidori and more Katon mastery
Boruto gets more Futon and more Rasengan mastery
Mitsuki gets a CM and earth/snake mastery 

Boruto with Sasukes cape/sword


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2016)

Eh, I'd actually prefer Boruto to look less like Naruto when he got older and for Sarada to have short hair.  If she has long hair not to look like...that.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 24, 2016)

I thought Kishi wanted to do a baseball manga?


Was his pitch not good enough?


----------



## Platypus (Jan 24, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> I thought Kishi wanted to do a baseball manga?
> 
> 
> Was his pitch not good enough?



Actually, he's going to work on his own sci-fi manga while supervising Boruto.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 24, 2016)

In before the baseball players start fighting each other on the court with jutsu.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jan 24, 2016)

Nathan Copeland said:


> give me this and i'm good



Boruto looking just like both of his daddies!


----------



## Zef (Jan 24, 2016)

Boruto needs to get his own style.:ignoramus  He's already Naruto 2.0 , no need to bite off Sasuke.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jan 24, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> They did the same to his wife
> He looks fine in the better animated sequences though.



Sasuke looks like he's busting a nut!


----------



## Indra (Jan 24, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 











And for kicks 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Maybe I should ... nah I shouldn't. 



hustler's ambition said:


> Boruto looking just like both of his daddies!


I was waiting for this comment


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jan 24, 2016)

lndra said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't say it's not true. Whoever's in charge should really go this route with Boruto.


----------



## Zef (Jan 24, 2016)

Kishi's interview > > > > 

Boruto is Naruto  minus the imbecility.:ignoramus


----------



## Indra (Jan 24, 2016)

Kishimoto was talking about the series. It would end the same as Naruto, you know the Hokage, shadow, adviser, and children. That's what he was trying to explain - But you pulled the wrong message. I mean even if you were to nitpick at that, how does Boruto not wanting to be the Hokage make him have the same ending as Naruto lol

I mean that's like me pulling the scan of Naruto saying that Sarada's personality is a lot like her mother's, and then start calling her a Sakura clone. When we both know that's not it based on facts. 



hustler's ambition said:


> Can't say it's not true. Whoever's in charge should really go this route with Boruto.



*Spoiler*: __ 












Yeah... well, Kishimoto definitely put him into their bromance. I can't count how many "He is their son", "son watch his proud papas" and etc., posts I've seen since the Movie debut. 

Kishimoto is the king of NaruSasu 

He'll shit on every other pairing but these two


----------



## Lovely (Jan 24, 2016)

Same movie called Boruto Naruto's clone. 

Regardless, one can't deny he takes after his father in most things. Claiming that he wants to take a different path doesn't exactly change that.


----------



## Indra (Jan 24, 2016)

Lovely said:


> Same movie called Boruto Naruto's clone.
> 
> Regardless, one can't deny he takes after his father in most things. Claiming that he wants to take a different path doesn't exactly change that.


Naruto said that after Boruto put on his orange cloak, and that bit had nothing to do with his personality, but appearance. Which was already apparent.

Either way, clearly he takes after his father, in some areas. But he has enough on his own to push that away, especially given the grounding in which both these characters stem from. Him wanting to follow Sasuke's path puts an icing on the cake after his established character.

I'll reiterate what I said before. Naruto said that Sarada's personality was very similar to her mothers. But does that make her a clone of Sakura by any standard? When we both know that isn't true? Taking specific traits from their parents doesn't automatically make similar by any standard. We see this in three different characters in the next generation. 

We were all tricked by Himawari too, whose information said she inherited her gentle personality from Hinata. Then a few weeks/months later we see that she has a fiery attitude that neither her mother or Naruto had. 

But implications are there to be sorted out. People will obviously have double standards for most things, if that isn't apparent enough already.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 24, 2016)

They're obviously cherrypicking and baiting. Just ignore, lndra.


----------



## Lovely (Jan 24, 2016)

lndra said:


> Naruto said that after Boruto put on his orange cloak, and that bit had nothing to do with his personality, but appearance. Which was already apparent.
> 
> Either way, clearly he takes after his father, in some areas. But he has enough on his own to push that away, especially given the grounding in which both these characters stem from. Him wanting to follow Sasuke's path puts an icing on the cake after his established character.



If we're talking about his goals for his future, yes that's different. But when it comes to characteristics, like persona, looks, abilities etc, everything can pretty much be linked back to Naruto. Not sure why this is an issue for some to admit-- the boy is very similar to his dad.


----------



## Indra (Jan 24, 2016)

Platypus said:


> They're obviously cherrypicking and baiting. Just ignore, lndra.


Well yeah after reading that post I understand now 



Lovely said:


> If we're talking about his goals for his future, yes that's different. But when it comes to characteristics, like persona, looks, abilities etc, everything can pretty much be linked back to Naruto. Not sure why this is an issue for some to admit-- the boy is very similar to his dad.


Er, no. I'll just go ahead and tackle this stuff in quick portions, because I thought this was apparent already.

Persona/Characteristics

*Spoiler*: __ 




When we first perceive Boruto he's a Prodigy who doesn't think much of his team mates (believing he can do what-ever he wants on his own), and he despises hard work.

But yeah let's go ahead and label this as Naruto.




Abilities

*Spoiler*: __ 




I mean if you compare the contrast to having your parents abilities, to using them differently from your parents. The contrast is high between let's say... Boruto, and Sarada. She uses CES exactly like her mother, run up and punch, or jump in the air and punch.

I'll show an example with the shadow Clone Jutsu they share:




Despite the strategic use. Boruto didn't use clones from his standpoint to surround Shikidai, or attack him in a group. Even though he had many forms of himself on the field, he used them for a different purpose, and attacked Shikidai with one clone only. 

Rasengan/Vanishing Rasengan:

Naruto's Rasengan and their variants work completely different from Boruto's usage. His Rasengan disappears and then attacks the target without them realizing what happened, and Naruto's techniques usually work as a large DPS, in some cases, sealing too.

Not going to touch on his elemental natures, Gentle Fist, and Shuriken Jutsu, which he can call his own 




I don't really think the issue is understanding how they are alike, but understanding what actually makes them different, for your side. If read read carefully, no one denied it. But instead we get posts trying to compare them based on looks rather than the personality which Kishimoto established in his movie.



*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 24, 2016)

Zef said:


> Boruto needs to get his own style.:ignoramus  He's already Naruto 2.0 , no *need to bite off Sasuke.*



Let the boy dream.

Also I wouldn't call Boruto a Naruto 2.0. Naruto was better


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 24, 2016)

Lovely said:


> If we're talking about his goals for his future, yes that's different. But when it comes to characteristics, like persona, looks, abilities etc, everything can pretty much be linked back to Naruto. Not sure why this is an issue for some to admit-- the boy is very similar to his dad.



Abilities, A? Maybe for now, but it's going to be interesting to see how Baruto develops without the perks of being a jinchuriki.


----------



## Lovely (Jan 24, 2016)

Boruto is quite similar to Naruto, and there's little contesting that. Of course he is also his own person, but it would be naive to say that he is not highly modeled after his father. Over all he:  

Is outspoken and loud as Naruto is/was.
Has his speech patterns
Puts great emphasis on proving himself
Copies actions of Naruto, like drawing on the Hokage Mountain, and initially not being taken seriously by his peers ( chapter 700, Gaiden )
Has his signature move
Looks identical to Naruto
Acts out

Most of the other children hold such similarities to their parents as well, either with one parent or a mix of both mother and father. Again, I don't know why there's a struggle admitting this.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 24, 2016)

In terms of abilities:

Rasengan 
Kage Bunshin
That's about where the similarities end. Granted, those are the jutsu Boruto has been using the most, but the way they work / are employed is different than Naruto used to in Part I (and afterwards). Boruto's Rasengan is a special version which can be thrown and incorporates a certain chakra nature, making it vanish. Naruto's modus opperandi regarding Kage Bunshin is to spam a shittonne of them and overwhelm his opponent(s) through sheer numbers. Not exactly how Boruto uses his Kage Bunshin considering he's only able to create four by the end of the movie. He'd have to be more "tactical" in their usage.

Other than that, Boruto has got Jūken, was trained in shurikenjutsu by Sasuke (probably going to be Sarada's speciality though) and is said to have three elements already. Part I Naruto on the other hand used his Kurama chakra cloak and toad summons. Not that similar when you think about it.

Don't see how 'he's just a Naruto clone' still holds much water and that's not even looking at aspects other than their abilities. Look, I'm not saying that they don't have similarities – of course they have. But I wouldn't consider Boruto a copy-paste of Naruto.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 24, 2016)

Lovely said:


> Boruto is quite similar to Naruto, and there's little contesting that. Of course he is also his own person, but it would be naive to say that he is not highly modeled after his father. Over all he:
> 
> Is outspoken and loud as Naruto is/was.
> Has his speech patterns
> ...


Never disagreed as far as character traits.

I've only mentioned I'm interested in seeing him develop without the perks of being a jinchuriki.


----------



## Lovely (Jan 24, 2016)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Never disagreed as far as character traits.
> 
> I've only mentioned I'm interested in seeing him develop without the perks of being a jinchuriki.



I should have used quotes-- I was responding to Indra.


----------



## Indra (Jan 24, 2016)

Lovely said:


> Most of the other children hold such similarities to their parents as well, either with one parent or a mix of both mother and father. Again, I don't know why there's a struggle admitting this.


Are you not reading my posts at all on purpose?



lndra said:


> Naruto said that after Boruto put on his orange cloak, and that bit had nothing to do with his personality, but appearance. Which was already apparent.
> 
> *Either way, clearly he takes after his father, in some areas*. But he has enough on his own to push that away, especially given the grounding in which both these characters stem from. Him wanting to follow Sasuke's path puts an icing on the cake after his established character.
> 
> ...





lndra said:


> I don't really think the issue is understanding how they are alike, but understanding what actually makes them different, for your side. *If read read carefully, no one denied it.* But instead we get posts trying to compare them based on looks rather than the personality which Kishimoto established in his movie.
> ]





I'll correct myself since I didn't make it apparent in my other posts which said the exact same thing. "No one ever said he wasn't like his father". Especially when that's where Kishimoto started his character off from 700 and beyond. We all thought he was a 'Naruto' clone before the Movie.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 24, 2016)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Abilities, A? Maybe for now, but it's going to be interesting to see how Baruto develops without the perks of being a jinchuriki.



*B*O*ruto.


----------



## Lovely (Jan 24, 2016)

I read your post fully. However I think you're intentionally underestimating just how much Boruto takes after Naruto. In his case it's not 'some' but 'most', with one or two key differences that doesn't really outweigh my points.


----------



## Indra (Jan 24, 2016)

Lovely said:


> I read your post fully. However I think you're intentionally underestimating just how much Boruto takes after Naruto. In his case it's not 'some' but 'most', with one or two key differences that doesn't really outweigh my points.


Er, no. I think the gist of it was stemming from how you were overestimating how much they were alike, and disapproving how much they were different. 

First point being trying to make comparisons on their appearances, or, trying to quote a message from the Movie where Naruto said they were similar because he was wearing his old jacket. Considering a large amount of my posts where stating how much they were alike, but Kishimoto showing how much they were different in the contrast too. I'm very fair, honestly. I made my intentions clear from the start of this discussion.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 24, 2016)

hustler's ambition said:


> Boruto looking just like both of his daddies!



Both of his daddies? 

So Naruto and Sasuke married after all? Their respective marriages to Hinata and Sakura were just a front?

That would sure be one hell of a twist...and joy personified for SasuNaru fangirls. 



lndra said:


> I don't really think the issue is understanding how they are alike, but understanding what actually makes them different, for your side. If read read carefully, no one denied it. But instead we get posts trying to compare them based on looks rather than the personality which Kishimoto established in his movie.
> 
> 
> ][/SPOILER]



I wonder though how Kishi/Ukyo will handle Bolts personality now that the kid got over his laziness and lack of confidence in his own power issues.

Is he going to have some flaws and if so whom those character flaws will resemble and in which way?


----------



## Indra (Jan 24, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> I wonder though how Kishi/Ukyo will handle Bolts personality now that the kid got over his laziness and lack of confidence in his own power issues.
> 
> Is he going to have some flaws and if so whom those character flaws will resemble and in which way?


That's been bothering me for a while too.

What do you think? I'll write up a post after I think about it for a little bit longer. I don't think I could give a good answer lol


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jan 24, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Both of his daddies?
> 
> So Naruto and Sasuke married after all? Their respective marriages to Hinata and Sakura were just a front?



You really have to ask?


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 24, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Both of his daddies?
> 
> So Naruto and Sasuke married after all? Their respective marriages to Hinata and Sakura were just a front?
> 
> ...



 

Depends on where Kishi/Ukyo wants to take the story tbh: what message do they want to portray with these characters.


----------



## Indra (Jan 24, 2016)

Kishimoto wanks Sasuke
Ukyo wanks Sasuke's muscles for a paragraph

Where will this story go I wonder 

My best guess is that the Otsutsuki are going to tie into the plot so that Naruto and Sasuke can do something, while the majority of the story revolves around the next generation.


----------



## Zef (Jan 24, 2016)

Lel, so I'm baiting when the author stated him doing a Boruto series would be a retelling of  Naruto's story?  
If Boruto's character could stand on it's own Kishi wouldn't be merely supervising this series. 
Boruto is a Part 1 Naruto without the angst background.This hasn't changed even after he got "development" in the Boruto film. 



Zensuki said:


> Let the boy dream.
> 
> Also I wouldn't call Boruto a Naruto 2.0. Naruto was better


Agreed. Naruto's story is actually compelling.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 24, 2016)

Zef said:


> Lel, so I'm baiting when the author stated him doing a Boruto series would be a retelling of  Naruto's story?



Yes, you are when you pretend that said statement amounts to: 'Boruto as a character is a Naruto clone'. Either that or really bad reading comprehension. 




Zef said:


> [sp]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see.


----------



## Indra (Jan 24, 2016)

That post doesn't make a shred sense


----------



## Zef (Jan 24, 2016)

Also I hate BoruSara. 

If it wasn't getting pushed I may have been able to tolerate Boruto.


----------



## Indra (Jan 24, 2016)

Kind of sad. tbh

---

I'm really envious of the new Manga style in black and white. I wonder if it will continue to look like crap or not.


----------



## Raniero (Jan 24, 2016)

The similarities between Naruto and Boruto are extremely superficial tbh



Zef said:


> Also I hate BoruSara.
> 
> If it wasn't getting pushed I may have been able to tolerate Boruto.


We all know Boruto is going to eventually tap that. I've already accepted this, you should too


----------



## Indra (Jan 24, 2016)

Raniero said:


> We all know Boruto is going to eventually tap that. I've already accepted this, you should too


I think Ukyo is a bit worse when it comes to relationships. He's a bit more hardcore than Kishimoto, not in a bad way, but he likes romance. He likes BoruSara more than this guy:


*Spoiler*: __ 


























....And Ukyo gave them more than this in the novel.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 24, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Both of his daddies?
> 
> So Naruto and Sasuke married after all? Their respective marriages to Hinata and Sakura were just a front?


I don't question the sincerity of Naruto's marriage to Hinato, as they had a full movie on it, and a shred of intimacy giving Naruto's presence in the village, but Sasuke on the other hand.....

The fact that in the gaiden Sarada has never met her father, and in Barurto the movie there is only one scene with Sasuke and Sakura has me questioning whether Sasuke is deep down asexual overall. Yes, he's managed produce a child with Sakura, but the fact that he wouldn't even kiss her on the forehead in the Gaiden has me questioning.(And this wouldn't be a stretch because Indra incarnates were all implied to be extremely anti-social, and possessed with the pursuit of self improvement)  



> That would sure be one hell of a twist...and joy personified for SasuNaru fangirls.


Do any of those exist? That would be a rather odd club to be apart of considering the bond between Naruto and Sasuke isn't nearly as erotic as Hashirama and Madara.(See resurrected Madara for details) And the later two have more effeminate features  to boot.(Adult Sasuke looks very similar to Madara especially in his initial appearance. His later features appears to have shorten jaw line, and removes the bags under his eyes, but other than that he still bares a striking resemblance to his ancestor)





> I wonder though how Kishi/Ukyo will handle Bolts personality now that the kid got over his laziness and lack of confidence in his own power issues.


I'm not sure either, but it's going to be interesting to see.
Yes, Sasuke is his mentor, but it's only so much he too can teach him as much of Sasuke's power comes from his eyes, although the movie has greatly enhanced his non dojutsu skills.



> Is he going to have some flaws and if so whom those character flaws will resemble and in which way?


Recently saw the movie, and I'm already able to spot his flaws. His potential no where near rivals his dad or Sasuke due to much of their power coming from what they are. 

As such, I expect this manga to be toned down power wise, and less focus on dojutsu, biju, and Kekkei Genkai's, and more focus on the basics. I liked the idea of technology challenging the old ways, and the added challenge of maintaining tradition while the Naruto verse as a whole is becoming more modern.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 24, 2016)

You know what would make this much better, the moment they incorporate guns. 

Gunslinger that can walk on a side of skyscraper with no rope, jump over buildings with a single leap, shoot elemental bullets, summon giant monsters, seriously drop the handsigns there's really no point for it considering almost everyone in part 2 forgot to use those shit in fights;.. 

If those are incorporated fights would go all over the place. they would still use taijutsu and weapon in CQC but the long range fight wouldn't look like fight between 2 or more mages.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 24, 2016)

lndra said:


> I think Ukyo is a bit worse when it comes to relationships. He's a bit more hardcore than Kishimoto, not in a bad way, but he likes romance. He likes BoruSara more than this guy:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I see nothing there that is more hardcore than SasukeXNaruto, so no he's not worse than Kishimoto.


----------



## Indra (Jan 24, 2016)

Turrin said:


> I see nothing there that is more hardcore than SasukeXNaruto, so no he's not worse than Kishimoto.


I'm trying to remember if those two were hardcore in the Novel as well


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Jan 25, 2016)

Turrin said:


> I see nothing there that is more hardcore than SasukeXNaruto, so no he's not worse than Kishimoto.



he focus on borusara thing


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jan 25, 2016)

Zef said:


> Also I hate BoruSara.
> 
> If it wasn't getting pushed I may have been able to tolerate Boruto.



BoruSara = NaruSasu
Japanese fangirls are going to love it just for this reason.

Anyway, if Sarada becomes hokage the ship will never happen. Tsunade and Mei tought me that Kishimoto is against a powerful woman being married. According to this manga if a female characater is not desperate for the d%ck it's not fun at all


----------



## MS81 (Jan 25, 2016)

I bet anything that the manga will start off just like part 1 Naruto.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 25, 2016)

MayorNiYueki said:


> he focus on borusara thing


Anyone who believes we aren't going to see history repeating with Team Boruto paralleling Team 7, is kidding themselves. At this point the parallel abuse is so fundamental that the Boruto Manga wouldn't even feel like an extension of the Naruto manga w/o them, which personally i'd be fine with, but i'm sure many fan's won't be and since Kishimoto is still involved, there absolutely no chance of that happening anyway. 

The only question is will the new manga fuck up said dynamics as badly as the original, and which roles each character will end up playing. So far Boruto x Sarada's relationship agnst isn't as bad as Naruto X Sasuke's, and the romance aspect isn't as bad as the SasuXNaruXSaku love triangle ether. Also so far at least it doesn't seem like Sarada is going to be totally ignore and used for nothing but pairing, like Sakura was; though I fear for Mitsuki, becoming an irrelevant medical ninja, who at this point is the most interesting part of the main cast for me.


----------



## Indra (Jan 25, 2016)

Turrin said:


> Anyone who believes we aren't going to see history repeating with Team Boruto paralleling Team 7, is kidding themselves. At this point the parallel abuse is so fundamental that the Boruto Manga wouldn't even feel like an extension of the Naruto manga w/o them, which personally i'd be fine with, but i'm sure many fan's won't be and since Kishimoto is still involved, there absolutely no chance of that happening anyway.
> 
> The only question is will the new manga fuck up said dynamics as badly as the original, and which roles each character will end up playing. So far Boruto x Sarada's relationship agnst isn't as bad as Naruto X Sasuke's, and the romance aspect isn't as bad as the SasuXNaruXSaku love triangle ether. Also so far at least it doesn't seem like Sarada is going to be totally ignore and used for nothing but pairing, like Sakura was; though I fear for Mitsuki, becoming an irrelevant medical ninja, who at this point is the most interesting part of the main cast for me.


I disagree on the last part.

If you remove the Boruto Movie you could say the same for Boruto, remove the Gaiden you could say the same thing about Sarada. Mitsuki is getting his one shot, but honestly, I think it is a repeat of Team 7. However I'm  merely talking about the 'spotlight'. Kishimoto said in Jump Festa that the Boruto series won't just focus on the main characters, everyone will have the spotlight. Those were his words.

So far Sarada had her Gaiden, Boruto had his movie, and Mitsuki will have his own one shot. He hasn't really showcased anything other than spamming next generation 'team kakashi' (I hate calling them this despite them all being different but let's just hold onto this term for a moment). 

Since I can admit when I'm wrong, unlike some people, I was one of people to shamelessly call Sarada pairing fodder before the Naruto Gaiden was released. I was pleasantly surprised it didn't end that way, because of how refreshing it is to have a 'strong' LEAD female character who isn't head of heels on romance. I can see where people are anxious of no romance at all because Kishimoto has this thing where he can ruin them overtime.

Truthfully Kishimoto really went all out with his next generation writing. The problem is that the story is so lackluster compared to his original work (so far), that it didn't make such a powerful impact. So far in Kishimoto's story we have: A strong female lead character who is goal orientated (not unknown in his Manga, unless we are talking about 'LEADING' or Main character), a male main character (the 'Naruto') who isn't a loud mouthed kid who preaches about never giving up or surpassing his limits because he believes so, and you don't have this really stereotypical 'quiet' guy who pretends nothing matters in this world because of some hidden form of angst he has.

Common tropes are common. He breaks some of his own, emphasis on 'some'. However he has proven that he can write an interesting character from ideas of the existing next generation character. Not saying they are perfect either, no, not by any standard. If Hinata suffered more than the next generation combined, then you know the writing gap is large. Especially when you compare it to Naruto, Sasuke, Gaara, and Neji, in example.

Back to what I was saying before. If they want to write a new story with different elements they need to break away from Team Konohamaru post-Mitsuki one shot, and focus on other characters, especially the one's outside of the Leaf Village. It would be even more exciting to read a Naruto series that isn't forcing down Konohagakure in our throats all the time. What do these other shinobi want? What do they feel about peace, the other Villages, and what are their goals?

Expand on culture differences, ethnic, techniques, and clans. The worst thing that could happen is for them to ruin Sarada, Boruto, and Mitsuki, while parading their shorts down with Konohagakure tattos on their butt-cheeks while we stare in embarrassment.

Frankly we've all seen enough Uchiha, we've all seen enough Konohagakure, we've all seen enough of these 'Team 7 rehashed garbage' (even through the past like Team Jiraiya), and any other crap that has been recycled consistently that bores you.

I'm not saying to make the entire story on someone else. but,  if it's a next generation series, make it more about the next generation. Than the next 'Konohagakure' generation. Give something the readers will think about. There's no brain power or mystery for the future character arcs. Sarada will become Hokage, Boruto will be her Shadow, and Mitsuki will be doing what-ever (medical, science, inventing, etc.,). This mainly has to do with how much screen time their parents have in comparison to other characters. I mean there isn't mystery much in Boruto or Sarada, compared to Mitsuki, because he has a mystery element, unlike the children between Sasuke/Sakura, or Naruto/Hinata. Their abilities could of been predicted a year ago, their personalities and quirks are almost identical to a mix you could pick out on your own, and there isn't really enough for them to feel like new characters. They just feel like fan made characters who rubbed on you a good way depending on how you look at it.

But I can assure you no one predicted Mitsuki, Yurui, and Shinki (You get the picture).


----------



## Turrin (Jan 25, 2016)

lndra said:


> I disagree on the last part.
> 
> If you remove the Boruto Movie you could say the same for Boruto, remove the Gaiden you could say the same thing about Sarada. Mitsuki is getting his one shot, but honestly, I think it is a repeat of Team 7..


I said I fear for Mitsuki becoming an irrelevant Medical Ninja, because I could see that plot line being a thing for him and him being made to parallel Sakura, w/ him going to off to train with uncle Kabuto and learning Medical Ninjutsu. I could also see him chasing after Sarada, considering Orochimaru always had a boner for that family, so it wouldn't be shocking to see that manifest in a romantic way for Mitsuki's interest in Sarada. 

Now keep in mind I could see it going other ways as well, hence why I only said I fear this to be the case.



> '. Kishimoto said in Jump Festa that the Boruto series won't just focus on the main characters, everyone will have the spotlight. Those were his words.


Sorry, but i don't really believe Kishimoto when he speaks. He's lied profusely in the past about the direction of the series, and consistently has promised spot light on secondary characters in interviews, only to go back to over-focusing on Sasuke and Naruto, yet again in the manga proper. So  I have zero faith in Kishimoto's words, and the only hope is the new Author imo.



> Back to what I was saying before. If they want to write a new story with different elements they need to break away from Team Konohamaru post-Mitsuki one shot, and focus on other characters, especially the one's outside of the Leaf Village. It would be even more exciting to read a Naruto series that isn't forcing down Konohagakure in our throats all the time. What do these other shinobi want? What do they feel about peace, the other Villages, and what are their goals?
> 
> Expand on culture differences, ethnic, techniques, and clans. The worst thing that could happen is for them to ruin Sarada, Boruto, and Mitsuki, while parading their shorts down with Konohagakure tattos on their butt-cheeks while we stare in embarrassment.
> 
> Frankly we've all seen enough Uchiha, we've all seen enough Konohagakure, we've all seen enough of these 'Team 7 rehashed garbage' (even through the past like Team Jiraiya), and any other crap that has been recycled consistently that bores you.


The Manga is called Boruto, so I don't see how we can expect to get anything other than focus on Team Boruto. I guarantee you that when Kishimoto says he's going to focus on other characters more, he's referring to the rookies, and among them really only Shikadai's team, because he's using Shikadai as his replacement wanking material for Shikkamaru, since his editors never allowed him to wank fully to completion w/ Shikamaru in the original manga, as they didn't see a point to it. That's what the whole Boruto being defeated by Shikadai in the Chunnin Exams was about, it's Kishi finally being able to fulfill his wank fantasy where he originally wanted Shikkamaru to win the Chunin Exams.

Now whether more Shikadai wanking will be for the better or worse, idk, maybe if Kishi was allowed to wank Shikkamaru in the first series to completion we'd have a more diverse set of villains and circumstance, with the Nara, Yamanaka, and Amakichi clans being as big of a deal as the Uchiha Clan. Who knows.



> I'm not saying to make the entire story on someone else. but, if it's a next generation series, make it more about the next generation. Than the next 'Konohagakure' generation. Give something the readers will think about. There's no brain power or mystery for the future character arcs. Sarada will become Hokage, Boruto will be her Shadow, and Mitsuki will be doing what-ever (medical, science, inventing, etc.,). This mainly has to do with how much screen time their parents have in comparison to other characters. I mean there isn't mystery much in Boruto or Sarada, compared to Mitsuki, because he has a mystery element, unlike the children between Sasuke/Sakura, or Naruto/Hinata. Their abilities could of been predicted a year ago, their personalities and quirks are almost identical to a mix you could pick out on your own, and there isn't really enough for them to feel like new characters. They just feel like fan made characters who rubbed on you a good way depending on how you look at it.


I agree with you, that for the series to be successful it needs to break away from old parallels, and that really Boruto and Sarada should start learning new Jutsu from different masters than their parents or their parent's sensei's, and we should focus more on the other kids, but I just don't see that being likely in the cards.

To me it's obvious that instead of coming up with creative new styles for Boruto and Sarada, Kishimoto and the new author seem perfectly willing to take the lazy approach to making them "unique" by just mixing and matching Jutsu from their various parents. Same thing for personality traits. And I fear the same will be true when it comes to team dynamics and plot elements. That's why i probably won't be reading the series for Boruto and Sarada, but for Mitsuki and the enemies they run up against which will hopefully be unique.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 25, 2016)

lndra said:


> I disagree on the last part.
> 
> If you remove the Boruto Movie you could say the same for Boruto, remove the Gaiden you could say the same thing about Sarada. Mitsuki is getting his one shot, but honestly, I think it is a repeat of Team 7. However I'm  merely talking about the 'spotlight'. Kishimoto said in Jump Festa that the Boruto series won't just focus on the main characters, everyone will have the spotlight. Those were his words.
> 
> ...


Shinki is clearly based off of both Gaara/Kankuro and even defeats another Lee. 
And Yurui is based off of the "B line" of Shinobi and is a Bee fanboy. (Said in the movie guidebook) so they aren't thst unpredictable. That being said they don't have too many similar personality traits and thankfully don't seem to be related to them so they aren't tied to pre existing characters. Though like Mitsuki I hope their teammates are fleshed out too, they have potential to be interesting too.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 25, 2016)

I wonder who will go "evil" in Team Konohamaru.

Will Salad follow the Uchiha tradition, will Boruto prove how he follows in his master's footsteps all the way or it will be Mitsuki by becoming the next bad Oro.

I do not see a girl as a villain given how Kaguya was the exception rather than the rule. Women were usually followers rather than masterminds. Even there it looked like BZ was the one in command with Kaguya being all quiet and submissive to him. Besides if Salad starts commiting villainous acts it will make it very hard for her to become Hokage. No Hokage had a truly villainous past to amend for. Even Tobirama was not THAT bad but rather very cautious and it was not him who kicked the Uchihas to the borders of the village but the elders.

Boruto becoming a villain would be strange given how he is clearly portrayed to become the hero and the protagonist. The hero going evil would make him an antagonist and not a hero anymore. Granted there are mangas like Death Note with villainous protagonists but I really doubt it will happen here.

So that leaves Mitsuki as the most likely dude for a face heel turn. Will he kill Konohamaru like Oro killed Hiruzen or Obito killed Minato? Because I do not see him killing Naruto or Sasuke. Power level difference aside he lacks a connection with either to make said kill emotional enough nor would fans let either of those guys to actually die. They are damn popular.


----------



## Indra (Jan 25, 2016)

Turin I'll get to your post in a sec. I gotta do something really quickly


Arles Celes said:


> I wonder who will go "evil" in Team Konohamaru.
> 
> Will Salad follow the Uchiha tradition, will Boruto prove how he follows in his master's footsteps all the way or it will be Mitsuki by becoming the next bad Oro.
> 
> ...


What if neither of them go evil?

But the most logical choice would be Mitsuki. I dare say.



Iruel said:


> Shinki is clearly based off of both Gaara/Kankuro and even defeats another Lee.
> And Yurui is based off of the "B line" of Shinobi and is a Bee fanboy. (Said in the movie guidebook) so they aren't thst unpredictable. That being said they don't have too many similar personality traits and thankfully don't seem to be related to them so they aren't tied to pre existing characters. Though like Mitsuki I hope their teammates are fleshed out too, they have potential to be interesting too.


Yeah but based on doesn't make him related to Gaara or Kankuro. The point I'm making is that his character will most likely feel more defined and new because he isn't directly related to either of them (so far). He's a favorite of most so far because of his play-style.

I mean he even has his own unique metal sand cloak which I thought was interesting. Yurui honestly looks like a B fan boy but his techniques (while rather strange) make it clear that he's probably just a regular member of Kumogakure. I sincerely doubt Bee's son wouldn't share in some of their common traits, including skin tone. 

But you see what I'm saying? The fact that they aren't directly related to the old cast makes them more interesting in the long run.


----------



## Zef (Jan 25, 2016)

Why mods only be editing my posts though.....:ignoramus 



Platypus said:


> Yes, you are when you pretend that said statement amounts to: 'Boruto as a character is a Naruto clone'.


Because it does. 
How else can such a statement be interpreted without doing mental gymnastics?
Boruto is too similar to Naruto for Kishi to create a brand new series with him as the lead. Hence why someone else is writing it.
Kishi wants to do new things. Boruto is a cut, and paste of old shit so Kishi doesn't want to touch it. It's not a hard thing to comprehend.  



> Either that or really bad reading comprehension.


Then sum up Kishi's statement in a way that doesn't translate into *"this kids story is too similar to Naruto's"*; without reaching up your ass or changing the context. 

There's is no other way to comprehend it then just that. Whether you disagree with Kishi is a whole different matter.


----------



## Indra (Jan 25, 2016)

What? 

Kishimoto wanted to end the series after the Movie, he said this for ages. It has nothing to do with a specific set of characters, or character. He said it himself that the Boruto Movie was 'perfect', and something about being the story he always wanted to create.

Furthermore, you should stop twisting Kishimoto's indirect reply. He said that if he continued a story with Boruto as a lead, the series would end like the current series of Naruto.

It has nothing to do with his story being similar to Naruto, it has to do with BORUTO ending like NARUTO. The same lackluster ending we received at 700. 

Despite people saying the same thing, you cling onto the wrong message. Stupidly so. 

You could write the series with Sarada, Mitsuki, or hell, even a living garbage can as the lead. But there will still be a ending with the Hokage, families/pairings, and then the next 'next' generation children.

I mean the way you interpret it's kind of hilariously sad at your reach


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 25, 2016)

lndra said:


> Turin I'll get to your post in a sec. I gotta do something really quickly
> 
> What if neither of them go evil?
> 
> ...



An evil(or eventually evil) teammate is kinda a staple of the series.

In Hashi's generation there was Madara, in Hiruzen's there was Danzou, in Jiraiya's there was Oro, in Kakashi's it was Obito and in Naruto's it was Sasuke.

Granted Ukyo could make Shiki to become evil or introduce a new character and make him closely related/tied to Team Konohamaru but it would require plenty of work.

I wonder how Salad would be relevant though as Boruto likely won't have his position of "main" taken away unless it is by fan favorites Sasuke and Naruto who take over the plot somehow.

Kishi had real trouble making girls actually plot relevant. Sakura was not even a big reason behind Naruto's and Sasuke's conflict and no villain cared about her.

Maybe Ukyo will make both Boruto and the main antagonist love her and it will result in animosity that will lead to conflict.

Or maybe Ukyo will surprise us and give a girl a decent showing plus character development without having it be mostly love related. Hopefully.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 25, 2016)

_Mental gymnastics_, he says. Yet he's the only one coming to weird conclusions from a singular interview quote. 

It's been known for quite some time that Kishi is/was tired of the series. Explains why he put his foot down and ended the main manga despite Shueisha asking him to do more (NYCC panel). It also explains why he isn't the one drawing the upcoming sequel. Doesn't take away he's still going to supervise it in the best way he can (while working on his own sci-fi manga) and treat the story as a "legitimate part of the Naruto universe" (his words, not mine).

So what he _once_ said that a follow-up storyline would basically turn into a retelling of the original manga? How exactly did you deduce from those words ('a story') that Boruto ('a character') is and will be a carbon copy of Naruto ('a character')? Why are you so desperately clinging to this one quote which as it turns out is already outdated information, given that said statement was iirc coupled with "I'm done with the series." He's not so much done with the series now, is he?


----------



## Indra (Jan 25, 2016)

Turrin said:


> I said I fear for Mitsuki becoming an irrelevant Medical Ninja, because I could see that plot line being a thing for him and him being made to parallel Sakura, w/ him going to off to train with uncle Kabuto and learning Medical Ninjutsu. I could also see him chasing after Sarada, considering Orochimaru always had a boner for that family, so it wouldn't be shocking to see that manifest in a romantic way for Mitsuki's interest in Sarada.


I know, which is why I was explaining that you don't have to fear for that because you could say that for either of the other two main characters without their respected 'mini arcs'. I don't think you have to worry about him and Sarada... That would be very OOC, at least from what I've read in the Novel, and what I watched in the Movie. Honestly Mitsuki doesn't seem to care about relationships or romance, nor does he fall into such. I thought something might happen with him and Chou Chou due to how hilarious their dynamic was. 



Turrin said:


> Now keep in mind I could see it going other ways as well, hence why I only said I fear this to be the case.


Hakuna matata ~ xD





Turrin said:


> Sorry, but i don't really believe Kishimoto when he speaks. He's lied profusely in the past about the direction of the series, and consistently has promised spot light on secondary characters in interviews, only to go back to over-focusing on Sasuke and Naruto, yet again in the manga proper. So  I have zero faith in Kishimoto's words, and the only hope is the new Author imo.


Fair enough





Turrin said:


> The Manga is called Boruto, so I don't see how we can expect to get anything other than focus on Team Boruto. I guarantee you that when Kishimoto says he's going to focus on other characters more, he's referring to the rookies, and among them really only Shikadai's team, because he's using Shikadai as his replacement wanking material for Shikkamaru, since his editors never allowed him to wank fully to completion w/ Shikamaru in the original manga, as they didn't see a point to it. That's what the whole Boruto being defeated by Shikadai in the Chunnin Exams was about, it's Kishi finally being able to fulfill his wank fantasy where he originally wanted Shikkamaru to win the Chunin Exams.


Didn't Shikamaru win in the Chunin Exams? I didn't realize, at least from what your explanation, how big of a fan he was of Shikamaru. Honestly I don't really think that he wanked anyone crucially hard, I mean even if you were to say Bolt, he gave enough balance with his conflict (cheating, laziness, etc.,) that made distinct line for his 'Prodigy' wank (Rasengan, Vanishing Rasengan, 3 elemental natures, etc.,). 

Though I think there was an underlying reason for the whole match-up in the Exams since it was Prodigy v. Prodigy, and they are the only two labeled so in their generation. It could have been to show the differences since Boruto was lacking in confidence, among other things. 




Turrin said:


> Now whether more Shikadai wanking will be for the better or worse, idk, maybe if Kishi was allowed to wank Shikkamaru in the first series to completion we'd have a more diverse set of villains and circumstance, with the Nara, Yamanaka, and Amakichi clans being as big of a deal as the Uchiha Clan. Who knows.


Yeah after Naruto/Sasuke, I think it went like:

Shikamaru > Rock Lee > Choji > Ino



Turrin said:


> I agree with you, that for the series to be successful it needs to break away from old parallels, and that really Boruto and Sarada should start learning new Jutsu from different masters than their parents or their parent's sensei's, and we should focus more on the other kids, but I just don't see that being likely in the cards.


Exactly. 

I enjoyed the fact that Boruto showed that you can have your parents abilities, and use them differently, but it didn't change that he still needs to break away from them. At this point in time he's the only one who got to break away from their skill sets via Sasuke training. However, it's not much to go by. In fact I think some characters could benefit from their parents skill set (In Example - Imagine Shikidai using Wind Release instead of being a sole Shadow user like his father). But the whole 'my parent has this so I will use this too' parallel is getting really old, real fast. 

Make Sarada work on Genjutsu since her mother failed to do so, and Sasuke only learned to improve his with the Rinnegan. Make her get on some Itachi level shit.

Stop making Boruto use Taijutsu (like his parents) give him a weapon, and start letting him use Raiton/Suiton more since it breaks away from his father's Fuuton and fighting style.

Sigh there are so many options they can choose from but we know that creativity is bound. 




Turrin said:


> To me it's obvious that instead of coming up with creative new styles for Boruto and Sarada, Kishimoto and the new author seem perfectly willing to take the lazy approach to making them "unique" by just mixing and matching Jutsu from their various parents. Same thing for personality traits. And I fear the same will be true when it comes to team dynamics and plot elements. That's why i probably won't be reading the series for Boruto and Sarada, but for Mitsuki and the enemies they run up against which will hopefully be unique.


This is my biggest fear. And this will definitely decide whether or not I continue to read the series based on this alone, if they do get the spotlight for the majority of the series. I don't want to see Boruto *only* using shadow clones, and Rasengan, nor do I want to see Sarada screaming Shannaro and punching things.

Give me a break, please. 

You?



Arles Celes said:


> An evil(or eventually evil) teammate is kinda a staple of the series.
> 
> In Hashi's generation there was Madara, in Hiruzen's there was Danzou, in Jiraiya's there was Oro, in Kakashi's it was Obito and in Naruto's it was Sasuke.
> 
> ...


Well we haven't really seen a lot of things in the old generation, come out in the newer generation, in the sense of 'new main cast'. It would be a nice touch to have a trio of team mates who don't have to struggle with large amounts of distrust, agony, and belittlement.. 

I don't think they have enough time to setup a strong Team Konohamaru bond and then, ruin it immediately. It's a Monthly series so I'm going to pick at a single villain which revolves around the next generation.

I'm hoping that Orochimaru isn't connected to the main villain either because we can't take him very seriously anymore.


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 25, 2016)

Platypus said:


> _Mental gymnastics_, he says. Yet he's the only one coming to weird conclusions from a singular interview quote.
> 
> It's been known for quite some time that Kishi is/was tired of the series. Explains why he put his foot down and ended the main manga despite Shueisha asking him to do more (NYCC panel). It also explains why he isn't the one drawing the upcoming sequel. Doesn't take away he's still going to supervise it in the best way he can (while working on his own sci-fi manga) and treat the story as a "legitimate part of the Naruto universe" (his words, not mine).
> 
> So what he _once_ said that a follow-up storyline would basically turn into a retelling of the original manga? How exactly did you deduce from those words ('a story') that Boruto ('a character') is and will be a carbon copy of Naruto ('a character')? Why are you so desperately clinging to this one quote which as it turns out is already outdated information, given that said statement was iirc coupled with "*I'm done with the series*." He's not so much done with the series now, is he?



Where did he say this? 
From what I remember he also said at the time that Naruto was done for now however, our paths may cross again in the future....or something like that.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 25, 2016)

finished 

My bad, thought he said he was pretty much done with the franchise as a whole.


----------



## Zef (Jan 25, 2016)

Platypus said:


> _Mental gymnastics_, he says. Yet he's the only one coming to weird conclusions from a singular interview quote.



Singular interview quote had singular meaning that can't be convoluted by Boruto sympathizers.  
There is no weird conclusion(s). 
I formed one rational conclusion: Boruto is a Naruto clone. 

Said conclusion is backed up by Kishi not wanting to write a story about him because of redundancy. 


> *It also explains why he isn't the one drawing the upcoming sequel. Doesn't take away he's still going to supervise it in the best way he can (while working on his own sci-fi manga) and treat the story as a "legitimate part of the Naruto universe" (his words, not mine).*


This is from the recent podcast. Nothing to do with the interview I'm talking about. 
Nice try though 



> Why are you so desperately clinging to this one quote which as it turns out is already outdated information given that said statement was iirc coupled with "I'm done with the series." He's not so much done with the series now, is he?


Is he writing the series? No
Is he coming up with ideas for it? Perhaps 
Is he drawing this series? No

Is he supervising it? Yes
Does anyone know to what extent? No

Yeah, I'd say he's done with the series.  
.....for now




Zensuki said:


> Where did he say this?
> From what I remember he also said at the time that Naruto was done for now however, our paths may cross again in the future....or something like that.



Don't know where he said that, but some of Kishi's interviews can be found here.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 25, 2016)

No you didn't. 

(A) (I don't feel like continuing the series because) a continuation would end up being a retelling of the original series.
(B) The character Boruto is a Naruto clone.

How the fuck does A imply B?  Stories = characters now? Get out of town. 



> This is from the recent podcast. Nothing to do with the interview I'm talking about.
> Nice try though



If anything this kind of attitude shows you're being a cherrypicker, as usual.



> Yeah, I'd say he's done with the series.



Oh yeah, he totally is. I mean, he's only supervising and approving the contents of the upcoming manga.


----------



## Zef (Jan 25, 2016)

Platypus said:


> No you didn't.
> 
> (A) (I don't feel like continuing the series because) a continuation would end up being a retelling of the original series.
> (B) The character Boruto is a Naruto clone.
> ...


Original series - Naruto 

Current series - Boruto 

Why Kishi won't write current series?(Boruto)

Because it'll be like previous series(Naruto)

Who's the focus of Naruto? Naruto 

Who's the focus of Boruto? Boruto 

My logic is flawless 



> If anything this kind of attitude shows you're being a cherrypicker, as usual.


 



> Oh yeah, he totally is. I mean, he's only supervising and approving the contents of the upcoming manga.


Define "contents"


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jan 25, 2016)

.... so anyone wanna discuss potential power levels or something .


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 25, 2016)

Though if we have Boruto written by a different author then maybe it will end up having some unique flavor to it which would probably be impossible with Kishi.


----------



## Zef (Jan 25, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> .... so anyone wanna discuss potential power levels or something .



What I hope for: Planet busting Naruto & Sasuke 

What I'll get: Sasuke in the woods & Naruto behind a desk

I really want to see them go all out.


----------



## fuff (Jan 25, 2016)

i wonder ig we will get any news this week about it


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jan 25, 2016)

Zef said:


> What I hope for: Planet busting Naruto & Sasuke


Lol the author would have to make them fight somewhere no one cares about. Maybe if kishi used hype statements(like really high numbers or values) for antagonist and then have naruto/sasuke beat they ass he could pull it off too.



> What I'll get: Sasuke in the woods & Naruto behind a desk






> I really want to see them go all out.


Agreed. This is something i would actually tune in for. A competent naruto/sasuke just showing off. Just pray if naruto and sasuke ever fight anyone in this series the villain WILL NOT have the ability to absorb chakra/ninjutsu. Naruto and sasuke were pretty nerfed against madara, kaguya and especially momoshiki because of that shitty rule.


----------



## ChosenOne1DO (Jan 25, 2016)

Platypus said:


> No you didn't.
> 
> (A) (I don't feel like continuing the series because) a continuation would end up being a retelling of the original series.
> (B) The character Boruto is a Naruto clone.
> ...


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Zef (Jan 25, 2016)

^
^Yeah, ninjutsu absorbing abilities ruined a lot of fights. Let's hope there's a Ootsusuki that can't do that.  



fuff said:


> i wonder ig we will get any news this week about it



Isn't Jump Fest coming up or am I mistaken? 
We might get news there.


----------



## ChosenOne1DO (Jan 25, 2016)

Platypus said:


> finished
> 
> My bad, thought he said he was pretty much done with the franchise as a whole.





i was reading this earlier. Dunno if it helps


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jan 25, 2016)

Zef said:


> ^
> ^Yeah, ninjutsu absorbing abilities ruined a lot of fights. Let's hope there's a Ootsusuki that can't do that.



Well there was kinshitty but sasuke could handle him with just one arm and a sword.

Maybe we should get a juubi type monster as a ootsusuki villain. No ideals, no feelings, no conscious to allow it to hold back(and that means it must be killed/sealed) just pure destruction and power display


----------



## Zef (Jan 25, 2016)

I was thinking a whole bunch of Ootsusuki should just invade Narutoverse. Then Naruto & Sasuke fight the leader of them while everyone else deals with the Kinshiki level Ootsusuki. 

That way everyone gets to do something while Naruto &  Sasuke fight the real threat. Kinda like Revival of F plot.


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 25, 2016)

Kishi never said he was done with the series forever. He's been working on a weekly manga for 15 years and its taken a toll on him, his family life and even his physical health hence he wants/needs rest. Many fans have no idea how much hard work he has put into the series unfortunately. 

I always expected him to return at some point simply because Naruto is his beloved creation and has a fanbase that is eager for more. Although I wouldn't call this Boruto manga his return. Its clear he wants to leave Naruto and focus on his new manga, however I'm sure publishers have had discussions with him on allowing the series to continue due to the money it makes. Not having the original author on board would directly effect such sales (we saw how Kishi's involvement with Naruto films and approving canon hugely boosted their revenue for instance) so a compromise was made. Kishi will return when he once again takes helm, writing and drawing new chapters, though that may be some way off and so this was a decent compromise.


----------



## Indra (Jan 25, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> .... so anyone wanna discuss potential power levels or something .


I have a feeling the next generation are going to play big roles, but Naruto and Sasuke are going to be big roles 'behind the scenes'.

Like Naruto will be handing out missions, talking with Sasuke, and doing Hokage stuff.
Sasuke will be out in the forest looking for 'what-ever', talking with Naruto, and doing his secret stuff.

And they'll resurface as big players when the children can't take the opponents who tie into the story. Naruto and Sasuke are the only adults on the Cover, but they are also facing backwards while the next generation faces forward.

All but that really strange guy wearing blue & pink


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 25, 2016)

lndra said:


> All but that really strange guy wearing BLUE & PINK



Sasuke's and Sakura's unwanted bastard child?


----------



## Indra (Jan 25, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke's and Sakura's unwanted bastard child?


Well he has yellow hair 

/dont do it Arles/


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 25, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke's and Sakura's unwanted bastard child?



Sasuke and Sakura fanboy


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 25, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Sasuke and Sakura fanboy



We already got one Itachi fanboy with Shin so we can certainly follow with this next. 

Hell...he can have one yandere sis that is crazy obsessed with Sasuke(s dick) too.


----------



## Zef (Jan 25, 2016)

Speaking of Itachi. 

Bets they'll find some way to mention, and wank him in this series?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 25, 2016)

Zef said:


> Speaking of Itachi.
> 
> Bets they'll find some way to mention, and wank him in this series?



Twist.

Itachi and Izumi actually had a kid.

Or Itachi's genjutsu caused Izumi to become pregnant without the actual deed. She died but the kid was born somehow and his existence was hidden.

He/she will sing praises of Itachi every single panel he/she appears.

Itachi is amazing.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 25, 2016)

Zef said:


> Speaking of Itachi.
> 
> Bets they'll find some way to mention, and wank him in this series?



Of course they will. They managed in the Gaiden of all things, so why not here.


----------



## Indra (Jan 25, 2016)

I wonder if we will see those Shin's again


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 25, 2016)

Zef said:


> Speaking of Itachi.
> 
> Bets they'll find some way to mention, and wank him in this series?



Its the Kishi seal approval


----------



## Zef (Jan 25, 2016)

That felt so out of place in Gaiden 
Out of all the shinobi Shin could admire it had to be Itachi.

Maybe during his time with Oro, he overhead him & Kabuto praising Itachi


----------



## fuff (Jan 25, 2016)

Zef said:


> ^
> ^Yeah, ninjutsu absorbing abilities ruined a lot of fights. Let's hope there's a Ootsusuki that can't do that.
> 
> 
> ...



...UHMMM...jf ended back in dec........its only once a year.....


----------



## fuff (Jan 25, 2016)

just watch the mohawk guy is saradas twin or something and that was sasukes real mission to get him back.......

though i doubt that, hes prob just borutos rival or something....maybe kaguyya decendant...imagine if its shin haha


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 25, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> .... so anyone wanna discuss potential power levels or something .



Universe level Outsutsuki's invading narutoverse


----------



## Iruel (Jan 25, 2016)

lndra said:


> Turin I'll get to your post in a sec. I gotta do something really quickly
> 
> What if neither of them go evil?
> 
> ...



I wouldn't be surprised if Yurui is Darui/Samuis son.  
if hes Borutos rival would be a paralell. Tarui looks like she could be related to Darui too


----------



## Hero (Jan 25, 2016)

The art is so trash


----------



## Turrin (Jan 25, 2016)

lndra said:


> I know, which is why I was explaining that you don't have to fear for that because you could say that for either of the other two main characters without their respected 'mini arcs'. I don't think you have to worry about him and Sarada... That would be very OOC, at least from what I've read in the Novel, and what I watched in the Movie. Honestly Mitsuki doesn't seem to care about relationships or romance, nor does he fall into such. I thought something might happen with him and Chou Chou due to how hilarious their dynamic was.
> .


I haven't watched the full Boruto Movie so I'll have to take your word for it, but I'm still pretty afraid that he will be left behind and irrelevant compared to Sarada and Boruto. Though at least he has a fighting chance, which Sakura never had.



> Didn't Shikamaru win in the Chunin Exams? I didn't realize, at least from what your explanation, how big of a fan he was of Shikamaru. Honestly I don't really think that he wanked anyone crucially hard, I mean even if you were to say Bolt, he gave enough balance with his conflict (cheating, laziness, etc.,) that made distinct line for his 'Prodigy' wank (Rasengan, Vanishing Rasengan, 3 elemental natures, etc.,).
> 
> Though I think there was an underlying reason for the whole match-up in the Exams since it was Prodigy v. Prodigy, and they are the only two labeled so in their generation. It could have been to show the differences since Boruto was lacking in confidence, among other things.


Shikkamaru didn't win the exams, he was just promoted to Chunin. Like Kishimoto wanted Shikkamaru to beat Naruto, Sasuke, or Gaara, whichever one advanced to the final round, which is quite frankly wankery at it's best.

And yes Kishimoto has been pretty prolific in the fact that Shikkamaru is his favorite character and given how much he wanked Shikkamaru throughout the series, in comparison to other rookies, his favoritism is pretty obvious imo



> Yeah after Naruto/Sasuke, I think it went like:
> 
> Shikamaru > Rock Lee > Choji > Ino


According to Kishi I went Shikkamaru > Naruto/Sasuke in the CE. And Shikkamaru literally broke reality in his fight w/ Hidan when he somehow magically moved too fast for Hidan to perceive, despite Hidan keeping pace with Kakashi who is tiers ahead of Shikkamaru in speed according to the Data-Book. So yeah, pretty sure Kishi would like still have Shikkamaru magically beat S06PSM-Naruto if his editors allowed him to wank Shikkamaru the way he wanted to. 



> This is my biggest fear. And this will definitely decide whether or not I continue to read the series based on this alone, if they do get the spotlight for the majority of the series. I don't want to see Boruto only using shadow clones, and Rasengan, nor do I want to see Sarada screaming Shannaro and punching things.
> 
> Give me a break, please.


Sarada = Itachi + Sakura + Naruto
Boruto = Naruto + Sasuke + Hinata
Mitsuki = Orochimaru + ? (Probably Kabuto)

I just don't see them having a unique fighting style all their own, the best we can really hope for in my opinion is them mixing and matching abilities in interesting ways. Like Boruto maybe using a Fuuton variation of Kirin, or something like that.

I'm just not very optimistic considering the skills Boruto was given in the movie, and how he seems to once again be Rasengan and KB Focused, and the one unique attribute he had (Kote) was kind of bemoaned as cheating, so I doubt he'll use that in the future as his main style.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 25, 2016)

Zef said:


> That felt so out of place in Gaiden
> Out of all the shinobi Shin could admire it had to be Itachi.
> 
> Maybe during his time with Oro, he overhead him & Kabuto praising Itachi



Well, at least it stayed with that only. 
There was no stupid hype, nor was there even a panel of his face either. And really, Shin
like only mentioned him 1 time and that's it. lol


----------



## fuff (Jan 26, 2016)

Hero said:


> The art is so trash



i know its not the same without kishi at least when sp animates it they will look normal unless they fuck it up and start using the new art...or if these fillers ever end


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Jan 26, 2016)

Turrin said:


> Sarada = Itachi + Sakura + Naruto
> Boruto = Naruto + Sasuke + Hinata
> *Mitsuki = Orochimaru + ? (Probably Kabuto)*



We didn't know about mitsuki's background but we already know da father is orochimaru

There could some theory dat he is kidnapped By orochimaru when he was a baby either made in a testube. But we didn't about he's originality

He's personality is kind of joker and kind, sometimes he could be a serious type especially in a mission.

SO, It could be nice if u wait patiently releasing da mitsuki oneshot on _april or march?_


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 26, 2016)

Lol if Kishi wanted Shika to be that good should have taken notes from his brother. When is the last time a character used real strategy to win a fight in Naruto.

Shikamaru simply doenst have the stats to compete, its all well and good to be smart but it wont help when you can get speed blitzed.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jan 26, 2016)

where's the said manga?


----------



## Kuzan (Jan 28, 2016)

Any news on the release date?


----------



## Summers (Jan 30, 2016)

they sexed up sarada's costume.
Other than that I feel fear for this manga. Boruto is using the kage bunshin seal. Oh god nooooo.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 30, 2016)

Boruto sucks, never thought i'd say this but i hope they focus on the Uchiha. That is, Sarada. Although...


			
				Sarada said:
			
		

> Dad, what was uncle Itachi like?





			
				Sasuke said:
			
		

> He was just... the coolest guy!
> *shit eating grin with his eyes clenched, pokes Sarada in the forehead*


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jan 30, 2016)

Closet Pervert said:


> Boruto sucks



Ain't that the truth. Tbh to this day i still don't see the appeal that draws people in. It's crazy.


----------



## TRN (Jan 30, 2016)

Closet Pervert said:


> Boruto sucks, never thought i'd say this but i hope they focus on the Uchiha. That is, Sarada. Although...



Good thing you won't get your wish cause the gaiden suck ass with sarada as main    Boruto as main with no sharingan control fate asspull power up in the story is better.

Boruto

No Bijuu

No Sharingan (asspull eye power)

Maybe byakugan later but won't be asspull powers like the sharingan


----------



## Indra (Jan 30, 2016)

I don't see the problem with the Kage Bunshin sign. I mean at least he uses the Shadow Clone Jutsu in different ways than his own father. You know instead of spamming it left and right and trying to attack someone with hordes of himself, he instead uses them strategically.

Unlike some of the current generation who literally are copies of one parent in terms of fighting style and copy their exact movements.

 We already have recycled techniques such as:

CES
Shadow Clone Jutsu
Rasengan
Expansion Jutsu
Shadow Mimic 
Sai's drawing techniques
Itachi's shuriken jutsu

I probably missed something 

On the bright side. Minato, Jiraiya, and Tobirama used the Shadow Clone Jutsu and they didn't have a KKG like the Uchiha, or Hyuuga. And they pretty much ended up becoming powerful shinobi who can use that technique without it being spammed. Well they didn't have Naruto's reserves either 

I agree. Sarada's end goal power wise can go two ways:

I. MS Sharingan
II. 3T Sharingan monster

It's pretty much guaranteed her power growth will evolve with her tomoe and CES. Like both her parents.

Bolt on the other hand doesn't have his father's reserves, does not have the Kyuubi, and presumably does not have the Byakugan. So it makes things more complicated at what they will pick at.

He might end up like Jiraiya, maining in Animal Summonings while using Elemental natures, combining it with Sage Mode.

or

He might end up like his Grandfather, using a S/T while everything else I mentioned before.



blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Ain't that the truth. Tbh to this day i still don't see the appeal that draws people in. It's crazy.


There's no appeal. People were screaming for more Naruto content and they got it.

You reap what you sow.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2016)

Summers said:


> *they sexed up sarada's costume.*
> Other than that I feel fear for this manga. Boruto is using the kage bunshin seal. Oh god nooooo.



ehhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 30, 2016)

TRN said:


> Good thing you won't get your wish cause the gaiden suck ass with sarada as main    Boruto as main with no sharingan control fate asspull power up in the story is better.
> 
> Boruto
> 
> ...



Sarada cant even get asspull level no sibling to kill for MS. Sharingan was fine intially even Tsukyomi and Amaretsu arent too bad its everything past that which was BS. 

But yeah no more kage no bushin spamming lets keep it to 2-4 clones max from now on. 

Lets see more diversity in move sets and more actual strategy in fights from characters who arent from the Naru Clan. I mean all for a signature move but it shouldnt be incessantly spammed all the time.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jan 30, 2016)

lndra said:


> There's no appeal. People were screaming for more Naruto content and they got it.
> 
> You reap what you sow.


Eh that is true. These new guys who are drawing and making this new story don't even gotta try hard. Just make it somewhat interesting and include shit that will stir up the flames of these "fan wars" between certain fandoms. Not to mention those who will read just because it's naruto.

As long as it's naruto people will just eat it up. Still i'm hoping for that part of the manga that support the power level fan audience.


----------



## Yachiru (Jan 31, 2016)

Closet Pervert said:


> Boruto sucks, never thought i'd say this but i hope they focus on the Uchiha. That is, Sarada. Although...





			
				Sasuke said:
			
		

> He was... THE KING.



There. Fixed that for you.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 31, 2016)

TRN said:


> Good thing you won't get your wish cause the gaiden suck ass with sarada as main    Boruto as main with no sharingan control fate asspull power up in the story is better.
> 
> Boruto
> 
> ...



Truer words were never spoken. 

People were bitching about wanting Salad, and we ended up with garbage Gaiden about mama-issues that those same people who were bitching about wanting her ended up regretting it. And yet, the one whom they were whining about, at the end of the day got the better story.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 31, 2016)

TRN said:


> Good thing you won't get your wish cause the gaiden suck ass with sarada as main    Boruto as main with no sharingan control fate asspull power up in the story is better.
> 
> Boruto
> 
> ...



If this new manga will focus on the characters eventually becoming god tiers then with power inflation and stuff it wouldn't be surprising if Byakugan also started getting new "asspull" powers.

Or SM will start getting new unheard before stuff.

Whether Uchihas, Otsutsuki or whatever else the power inflation will force to introduce bigger and newer stuff to previous powers....unless Ukyo got more creativity than Kishi.

Dunno about Salad but Kishi was either rather conservative as far as women are concerned or simply couldn't came up what to write for them aside from romance. There might be more daddy issues though on top of that. Aside from brotherly bonds Kishi seemed to enjoy papa drama too.

Ukyo seemed like a fairly big BoruSara fan so romance is almost guaranteed...


----------



## Turrin (Jan 31, 2016)

The fact that you guys don't think Boruto is going to get Bijuu powers is rather cute.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 31, 2016)

Yeah, Boruto is essentially in the same position as Ashura.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 31, 2016)

No he doesn't have Bijuu powers at all


----------



## Platypus (Jan 31, 2016)

Naruto would've had his whisker marks regardless of being a Jinchūriki. The logical conclusion would be that he and his kids acquired them because one of their parents happened to be the Kyūbi Jinchūriki
Necklaces aren't exclusive to people with Bijū powers.
Despite continuous hype regarding Boruto's abilities, there's been no mention whatsoever about something like _secret Bijū powers_.
Your point?


----------



## Turrin (Jan 31, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Naruto would've had his whisker marks regardless of being a Jinchūriki. The logical conclusion would be that he and his kids acquired them because one of their parents happened to be the Kyūbi Jinchūriki
> Necklaces aren't exclusive to people with Bijū powers.
> Despite continuous hype regarding Boruto's abilities, there's been no mention whatsoever about something like _secret Bijū powers_.
> Your point?


Naruto likely would have inherited some Bijuu power from Kushina, even w/o Kurama. Just like Ashura inherited some power from Hagoromo.

The necklace may or may not be related to controlling some dormant Bijuu power, but it's certainly there to highlight the parallel between Boruto and his Father, and the fact makes it extremely likely that Boruto will have inherited some Bijuu power from his father as well. 

It may not be a huge amount, and I hope it's not, but I'd be absolutely astonished if there was no mention of Boruto's Chakra being extra potent coming from the Uzamaki Lineage and being the son of the previous GoaT Jinchuuriki


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 31, 2016)

Must agree with Platypus here, although I understand the parallels Turrin pointed out. Maybe that necklace has a story behind it, however, I find it unlikely for Boruto to have been a Jinchuuriki already at that point in time. I wouldn't rule out the possibility of Boruto becoming one later, just like I wouldn't rule out the chance of anyone from the original cast dying (in battle, from illness) in the future.

I think the necklace at this point in time is just part of Boruto's character design to make him look cooler and highlight the meaning of his name.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 31, 2016)

It's about using common sense. The whiskers result from being contaminated by the Kyuubi's chakra. We know what happebed when Gold and Silver ate parts of the Kyuubi. Boruto is the aon of someone who was mutated by the Kyuubi and possibly the other Bijuu.

He's going to have traces of the Kyuubi's chakra and maybe traces of the other Bijuu.


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 31, 2016)

I thought the necklace is simply another homage to Neji (screw).


----------



## Gunners (Jan 31, 2016)

The necklace is irrelevant but tge whiskers aren't. The whiskers show that he has been influenced by the Kyuubi's chakra.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 31, 2016)

Braveheart said:


> Must agree with Platypus here, although I understand the parallels Turrin pointed out. Maybe that necklace has a story behind it, however, I find it unlikely for Boruto to have been a Jinchuuriki already at that point in time. I wouldn't rule out the possibility of Boruto becoming one later, just like I wouldn't rule out the chance of anyone from the original cast dying (in battle, from illness) in the future.
> 
> I think the necklace at this point in time is just part of Boruto's character design to make him look cooler and highlight the meaning of his name.


I'm not saying he's certainly a Jinchuuriki I'm saying him having some latent Bijuu power is highly likely.


----------



## Indra (Jan 31, 2016)

Turrin said:


> The fact that you guys don't think Boruto is going to get Bijuu powers is rather cute.



Kishimoto talked about that actually




-- 

TLDR; Kishimoto noted that his eyes look 'kinder' than Naruto's because he is not a fox. I honestly don't think he could of spelled it out any easier.



Gunners said:


> The necklace is irrelevant but tge whiskers aren't. The whiskers show that he has been influenced by the Kyuubi's chakra.


I think that only works for Naruto and the brothers who ate Kurama's flesh. If you look back, those who inherited some type of Kurama power or was influenced by him, received the trademark three whiskers.

Naruto's children inherited it from himself, which seems to have come in some kind of genetic form.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 31, 2016)

lndra said:


> Kishimoto talked about that actually
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I've said before, every time Kishimoto drops "hints" about where the series is headed he's full of shit, so I don't take any of that stuff seriously. Ether Kishimoto outright lies to fans for whatever reason or he can not stick to one specific plot idea and changes his ideas so rapidly, that nothing he hints at has validity.


----------



## Indra (Jan 31, 2016)

Turrin said:


> As I've said before, every time Kishimoto drops "hints" about where the series is headed he's full of shit, so I don't take any of that stuff seriously. Ether Kishimoto outright lies to fans for whatever reason or he can not stick to one specific plot idea and changes his ideas so rapidly, that nothing he hints at has validity.


He can change his ideas for the future, definitely. But currently none of that really exists because he made no implication of it at all.

Just having whiskers doesn't mean much considering they didn't even inherit the trademark number.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 31, 2016)

lndra said:


> He can change his ideas for the future, definitely. But currently none of that really exists because he made no implication of it at all.


It's not it can change tho, it's it always changes. 



> Just having whiskers doesn't mean much considering they didn't even inherit the trademark number.


I don't see what the point of number is.


----------



## TRN (Jan 31, 2016)

Turrin said:


> It's not it can change tho, it's it always changes.
> 
> 
> I don't see what the point of number is.



The marks on naruto face does have a meaning !

IT is the Ch'ien / The Creative

The Primal Power and Sage/Holy Man who Heaven Power Moves with Him

  More Here

Q4: ?Why did you decide to introduce a strong enemy like Zabuza right at the beginning of the series??

A: *SNIP Kobayashi points out that there were many things introduced in this arc that played huge roles right until the end of the series (kekkei genkai, sharingan etc), but Kishimoto just said he was ?bluffing? with these things in the beginning [nb: in other words he just made them up without any thought on how to use them in the future]. At the time he was just making these things up for the excitement and suspense, but didn?t pick up on what to do with some of these threads long-term until later. *Basically he was making it up as he went.* Even with Sasuke?s backstory, at the time of the Wave Arc, all that had been thought out was that Sasuke had an elder brother who had done something bad, and that was it. Kishimoto admits the planning was very hazy at this point. However, at the point where Itachi is actually introduced, Kishimoto had decided to secretly make him a good guy, but the reason he did something bad was because of circumstances. Kishimoto also says that although he introduced the Sharingan as being able to copy moves, the premise on what the Sharingan could do changed drastically over the course of the storyline. 





aka Thanks to WraithX959 for the info


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Feb 9, 2016)

lndra said:


> He can change his ideas for the future, definitely. But currently none of that really exists because he made no implication of it at all.
> 
> *Just having whiskers doesn't mean much considering they didn't even inherit the trademark number*.




Whiskers, regardless of number, indicate that the Kyuubi's chakra has interacted with your own chakra and genetic makeup by either:

1) Being a Jinchuuriki

-or-

2) Having been conceived by an active host of Bijuu.

-or-

3) Having directly consumed its flesh (KinGin Bros)

As Gunners stated, Naruto's genes are likely altered due to housing the Kyuubi in his body. Both of his children are the physical proof of that.


----------



## Indra (Feb 9, 2016)

Quikdraw7777 said:


> Whiskers, regardless of number, indicate that the Kyuubi's chakra has interacted with your own chakra and genetic makeup by either:
> 
> 1) Being a Jinchuuriki
> 
> ...


That's only true for the people whom were affected by the Kyuubi entirely. Nothing really shows that the chakra is passed down onto their offspring, and Kishimoto spoke his bit on the relationship between the Kyuubi and Naruto's son, which most likely extends to his sister as well. We've only seen examples of power being passed onto children from Hagoromo and his two sons, who both inherited differnet portions of his own power.

But when it comes to whiskers, they are only physical traits of Naruto from his genetic makeup. That is especially so when they don't have any Kyuubi chakra to utilize, there is no, "They are affected from Kurama as well'. It's simply they inherited them from Naruto since his person was affected by the Kyuubi from the core.

The only two examples of this happening are:

- A baby born from a Jinchuriki mother, the chakra leaked onto her womb.
- Two shinobi who ate the flesh of Kurama and survived due to some relation to the Sage.

When one does become affected, they receive three whiskers as a trademark.


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Feb 9, 2016)

lndra said:


> That's only true for the people whom were affected by the Kyuubi entirely. Nothing really shows that the chakra is passed down onto their offspring, and Kishimoto spoke his bit on the relationship between the Kyuubi and Naruto's son, which most likely extends to his sister as well. We've only seen examples of power being passed onto children from Hagoromo and his two sons, who both inherited differnet portions of his own power.
> 
> But when it comes to whiskers, they are only physical traits of Naruto from his genetic makeup. That is especially so when they don't have any Kyuubi chakra to utilize, there is no, "They are affected from Kurama as well'. It's simply they inherited them from Naruto since his person was affected by the Kyuubi from the core.
> 
> ...




So Indra, what's the idea that you're trying to portray behind Naruto having a pair of 3 Whiskers and the Kids only having a pair of 2?

Because the way I see it, Boruto and Himawari are going to possess quite the reserves of chakra; chakra tinged with the Nine Tail's properties influencing it.


----------



## Indra (Feb 9, 2016)

Quikdraw7777 said:


> So Indra, what's the idea that you're trying to portray behind Naruto having a pair of 3 Whiskers and the Kids only having a pair of 2?
> 
> Because the way I see it, Boruto and Himawari are going to possess quite the reserves of chakra; chakra tinged with the Nine Tail's properties influencing it.


The way I see it, since Naruto was affected by the Kyuubi, and that indication was the whiskers, his children also inherited it because somehow the Kyuubi affected his person through the chakra that entered Kushina's womb. You could more or less argue that it is genetic.  His children weren't birthed from a mother who carried Kyuubi chakra, and there father only helped with one portion of the baby making, unless someone can actually showcase that his sperm carries Kyuubi chakra. It's obviously something genetic going on lol.

Well, I mean if it happens, maybe you're right. However, there's no way to prove that Nine Tail's chakra will ever influence their person unless they actually show usage of V1 cloaks, or transformations (like the Kyuubi Naruto whom fought Haku). Which I extremely doubt will happen. 

Turin argued that Kishimoto likes to change his mind frequently, however, he made it clear in Bolt's original design that he made him look a certain way, especially in his facial area, because he wasn't a 'Fox' like his father. Those were his direct words. So the idea of him getting some kind of Kyuubi Power-up or Jinchuriki cloak just seems off *right now*.

However I don't deny the possibility of it happening due to Kishimoto not ever having a stable thought process on things he says. Though when I think about it logically, the main reason for making Bolt the Prodigy of his Team, was because he doesn't have a KKG like his sister, nor does he have any Bijuu enhancements like his father.

So he's basically like Kakashi of Team Minato, Sarada is like Obito because of the Sharingan, and Mitsuki is somewhere in the same area as Bolt, except we don't know what he genetically inherited from Orochimaru, we only know that he has the stretching ability. 

Sadly Bolt doesn't have any Clan techniques he can inherit from either of his parents due to the lack of knowledge on Uzumaki abilities, and the lack of Byakugan. So far Kishimoto is rounding him up as a superb Ninjutsu master in the making, a lot like Tobirama and Minato. The focus seems to be on Shadow Clones, Rasenan/Variants, those three elemental natures introduced, and Shuriken Jutsu/Gentle Fist.

So you can already see he's versatile as it is without any sort of Bijuu crap, unlike his father at that age. Which argues the point why would they even want to enhance him even further when he's capable of more by himself.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Feb 9, 2016)

lndra said:


> The way I see it, since Naruto was affected by the Kyuubi, and that indication was the whiskers, his children also inherited it because somehow the Kyuubi affected his person through the chakra that entered Kushina's womb. You could more or less argue that it is genetic.  His children weren't birthed from a mother who carried Kyuubi chakra, and there father only helped with one portion of the baby making, unless someone can actually showcase that his sperm carries Kyuubi chakra. It's obviously something genetic going on lol.



You're being modest, Indra. Just keep it trill. 

Naruto beat dem Hyuga guts in Kyubi-mode.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Feb 9, 2016)

i wonder if mito's child had whiskers as well.. but tsunade clearly doesn't have it


----------



## Kurak (Feb 9, 2016)

Time for milking. 

:inovilla


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Feb 9, 2016)

Megu-Nee said:


> i wonder if mito's child had whiskers as well.. but tsunade clearly doesn't have it




Tsuande's Parents weren't Jinchuurikis either.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 9, 2016)

When does this start? I miss drama and flame wars.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 10, 2016)

I am too lazy to catch up on everything but it'd be awfully pathetic if new jinnchuurikis were still a thing in Boruto's time.

That aside, the only thing keeping Boruto from being a carbon copy of Naruto currently is the kyuubi.


----------



## ChosenOne1DO (Feb 10, 2016)

PikaCheeka said:


> I am too lazy to catch up on everything but it'd be awfully pathetic if new jinnchuurikis were still a thing in Boruto's time.
> 
> That aside, the only thing keeping Boruto from being a carbon copy of Naruto currently is the kyuubi.


i'm assuming you didn't see the movie based on your post. when you do get to it, there is fan talk of yurui bein the next hachibi host, but it's all fan hype. nothing real


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 13, 2016)

Ugh I hope not ChosenOne the only point of Kumo in my book is entertaining black characters. Besides Bee cheated death again anyway.



lndra said:


> The way I see it, since Naruto was affected by the Kyuubi, and that indication was the whiskers, his children also inherited it because somehow the Kyuubi affected his person through the chakra that entered Kushina's womb. You could more or less argue that it is genetic.  His children weren't birthed from a mother who carried Kyuubi chakra, and there father only helped with one portion of the baby making, unless someone can actually showcase that his sperm carries Kyuubi chakra. It's obviously something genetic going on lol.
> 
> Well, I mean if it happens, maybe you're right. However, there's no way to prove that Nine Tail's chakra will ever influence their person unless they actually show usage of V1 cloaks, or transformations (like the Kyuubi Naruto whom fought Haku). Which I extremely doubt will happen.
> 
> ...




I would assume the kids get large chakra pools which should set them up nicely for eventually getting Sage Mode. But I think you are right for the most part..of course the problem is versatility doesnt matter in this manga what matters is hax (MS), speed, defense steroids (shrouds), stamina (chakra pool) and raw power (meteors). Boruto aint ever surpassing his dad as a ninja without getting in on that sweet KKG BS.

As for Mitsuki probably a test tube baby so who knows what Orochi put into that DNA. Stretching is kinda lame I wish he used Kimimaro DNA those bone abilities were awesomesauce.


----------



## Indra (Feb 14, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> I would assume the kids get large chakra pools which should set them up nicely for eventually getting Sage Mode. But I think you are right for the most part..of course the problem is versatility doesnt matter in this manga what matters is hax (MS), speed, defense steroids (shrouds), stamina (chakra pool) and raw power (meteors). Boruto aint ever surpassing his dad as a ninja without getting in on that sweet KKG BS.
> 
> As for Mitsuki probably a test tube baby so who knows what Orochi put into that DNA. Stretching is kinda lame I wish he used Kimimaro DNA those bone abilities were awesomesauce.


Agreed. I honestly don't want the whole Gohan parallel. 

My only assumption is that Kishi needs one shinobi whose on some kind of haxx level to take care of shit when Naruto and Sasuke hit the retirement house. 

He just needs some type of Rikudou power if they ever want to implement some sort of BS 'surpassing' thing. Even if he were to get the Kyuubi, Sharingan, Byakugan and what-ever else fan's hilariously try to assume he will get, without some sort of Rikudou boost, it's all useless.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 14, 2016)

Agreed look at Sarada she cant even get EMS cause no sibling although Kabuto made a bunch of clones with MS so Sarada actually has a shot of getting EMS without Sasuke dying (cant get Rinnengan though)....Boruto cant get Kyubi without a dead Naruto though (Sage Mode is good to go though) and even doing that they both still be short without RS Buff but I say Sarada has much better chance of closing the gap on Sasuke although looks like she is far more of a brawler considering she has her mothers technique. So maybe Boruto can get a sword.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 14, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Agreed look at Sarada she cant *even* get EMS



The power inflation in this manga.


----------



## Zef (Feb 14, 2016)

>Keeps entering bumped thread for update.

>Keeps leaving bumped thread without update.


One stared this thread.


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 14, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Agreed look at Sarada she cant even get EMS cause no sibling although Kabuto made a bunch of clones with MS so Sarada actually has a shot of getting EMS without Sasuke dying (cant get Rinnengan though)....Boruto cant get Kyubi without a dead Naruto though (Sage Mode is good to go though) and even doing that they both still be short without RS Buff but I say Sarada has much better chance of closing the gap on Sasuke although looks like she is far more of a brawler considering she has her mothers technique. So maybe Boruto can get a sword.



MS + Seal = Pseudo EMS ??
calling it now..... if we ever get to that stage


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 14, 2016)

Its a monthly so yeah I am sure the anime will get there faster


----------



## Platypus (Feb 14, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Its a monthly so yeah I am sure the anime will get there faster



Probably the reason why the current Naruto anime is going through filler hell. I doubt they're going to give Boruto the one season (12 episodes → 1 chapter = 1 episode) per year treatment.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 14, 2016)

they still doing filler what the frak are they on now...honestly i didnt even expect a manga continuation I assumed they just Dragonball GT this,


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 14, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> they still doing filler what the frak are they on now...honestly i didnt even expect a manga continuation I assumed they just Dragonball GT this,



Thank the lord, Kishi/JUMP did not let this happen.


----------



## Platypus (Feb 14, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> they still doing filler what the frak are they on now...honestly i didnt even expect a manga continuation I assumed they just Dragonball GT this,



Shippūden had a whopping total of 8 canon episodes in 2015. The on-going filler arc is an alternative/rewriting of the original story, supposedly Jiraiya's novel, which Tsunade is reading, in her Mugen Tsukuyomi dream... (kek)

In March, the anime will jump right into the Itachi Shinden novels' adaptation, which will last at least another 9 episodes. 

That said, Pierrot's blog stated that they're doing the final part II arc in 2016 on top of that, so we might see Sasuke vs. Naruto by the end of this year.


----------



## Indra (Feb 14, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Agreed look at Sarada she cant even get EMS cause no sibling although Kabuto made a bunch of clones with MS so Sarada actually has a shot of getting EMS without Sasuke dying (cant get Rinnengan though)....Boruto cant get Kyubi without a dead Naruto though (Sage Mode is good to go though) and even doing that they both still be short without RS Buff but I say Sarada has much better chance of closing the gap on Sasuke although looks like she is far more of a brawler considering she has her mothers technique. So maybe Boruto can get a sword.


Well even with MS Sharingans on the field, I don't think it would work like that.

From memory, there was only one successful Uchiha to obtain EMS, and that was Madara. Sasuke became the next after him.

Going by that knowledge, it seems only Indra transmigrates can obtain EMS. Sarada isn't one so she would be stuck with MS. Though I'm sure when we get to that point, they'll find some way to prolong it


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 14, 2016)

A Boruto series is not gonna save the decline of the franchise.

But....a Kiba series could


----------



## Indra (Feb 14, 2016)

KingForever7 said:


> A Boruto series is not gonna save the decline of the franchise.
> 
> But....a Kiba series could


Bro Kiba having a series ain't saving this franchise.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 14, 2016)

lndra said:


> Well even with MS Sharingans on the field, I don't think it would work like that.
> 
> From memory, there was only one successful Uchiha to obtain EMS, and that was Madara. Sasuke became the next after him.
> 
> Going by that knowledge, it seems only Indra transmigrates can obtain EMS. Sarada isn't one so she would be stuck with MS. Though I'm sure when we get to that point, they'll find some way to prolong it



Salad may get Hashi's DNA from Sakura if her eyesight gets bad(der) from MS.

 It is(probably) what kept Obito from going blind for all those years. Maybe she would master mokuton too that way. 

If she gets a ninjutsu as broken as Kamui or more plus Susanoo and combines it with byakugou and possible genjutsu mastery(her mother was implied to have plenty of potential there and Sasuke is QUITE good at that too) then she will be crazy strong. No Rinnegan though admittedly.

SM for Bolt, mastery of elements, probably byakugan and unmatched mastery of Hyuuga taijutsu style. Maybe some unique jutsu to him. Probably some hirashin type of jutsu to go with his name. Sounds good.


----------



## Indra (Feb 14, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Salad may get Hashi's DNA from Sakura if her eyesight gets bad(der) from MS.
> 
> It is(probably) what kept Obito from going blind for all those years. Maybe she would master mokuton too that way.
> 
> ...


Yeah that was my guess too. They would probably abuse the whole Mokuton that way... but they only implanted it via Obito due to him losing his upper right torso. I'm not sure how it's going to work simply on her like that, but who cares, it's possible.

When it comes to their future abilities, I try to keep my expectations really low. I don't want to place an image of how I want them to be. Because I can easily be disappointed all the same.

I'll just work on what they have now:

Sarada:
> More advanced shuriken jutsu
> CES improvement
> Sharingan upgrade

Boruto:
> Elemental natures improvement
> Larger Rasengans like Oodama /w Fuuton Variants
> Shuriken Jutsu improvement

Though my expectations are lower than this 

On the bright-side if your expectations are low you won't get butt-hurt and you can get really surprised if your fav's get OP as shit :ignoramus


----------



## TRN (Feb 14, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Salad may get Hashi's DNA from Sakura if her eyesight gets bad(der) from MS.
> 
> It is(probably) what kept Obito from going blind for all those years. Maybe she would master mokuton too that way.
> 
> ...



 Tenseigan 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Both Boruto/Himawari are descendant of Hamura and Hagoromo side.

 You know it going to happen


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 14, 2016)

TRN said:


> Tenseigan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Bolt got his Tenseigan via parentage alone then maybe Salad would get Rinnegan too if she received Hashi's DNA.

That said Bolt got only the Ashra side of Hagoromo's legacy and Hinata isn't an Otsutsuki.

Same with Salad lacking Indra's chakra. 

Though maybe Hinata by receiving chakra of Hamura does count as both Hyuuga and Otsutsuki.

Sasuke could also lent some of his chakra to Salad.

If the new Boruto manga lasts hundreds of chapters with new super strong enemies then Bolt and Salad might get tons of gifts on top of whatever they got already or/and can improve.


----------



## TRN (Feb 14, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> If Bolt got his Tenseigan via parentage alone then maybe Salad would get Rinnegan too if she received Hashi's DNA.
> 
> That said Bolt got only the Ashra side of Hagoromo's legacy and Hinata isn't an Otsutsuki.
> 
> ...





The Hyūga clan are descendants from the Ōtsutsuki clan, specifically from Hamura Ōtsutsuki's lineage.


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 15, 2016)

You have to be part of the Otsutsuki clan to get Tenseigan so no


----------



## Indra (Feb 15, 2016)

Why does anyone think Boruto will have the Tenseigen, when he doesn't even have the Byakugan


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 15, 2016)

Why does anyone want the tenseigan to take up panel space.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 15, 2016)

Well I think its possible as a potential power boost much like Sarada getting EMS is possible if they really wanna push next generation better then old...unless Boruto getting Sage Mode and Himiwari is getting Tenseigen which is also possible. But I think Bolt getting Sage Mode >>>>> Byakugan into Tenseigen at this point


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 15, 2016)

Boruto getting SM would be a better investment(it would actually make him overpowered) since byakugan is just shit tier in the grand scheme of things. Then again kishimoto isn't exactly in complete control of this series so it the eye could be decent this time around.

Boruto did training in gentle fist so i guess it would be a pity if he doesn't get the byakugan.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 15, 2016)

I say my interest in him getting Byakugan is some what dependent on where they got with Mitsuki's Power and my RPG tendencies. By that I mean I am a favor of some redundancy and diversity in skill sets of a team. The contrast was good when you had Lee (Power) and Neji (Precision) because TenTen was basically all ranged support. I dont want too many characters crowding things in melee so since Sarada (power) already if Mitsuki is going to be mostly melee with his stretching then I much rather see Bolt using a diverse set of Mid Range Jutsus with an occasional melee range rasengan then being pretty much all melee like Neji so I say Bolt as more Jiriaya. That is just my bias speaking maybe but as I said Sage Mode more likely Tenseigen is only relevant if they really wanna super charge the power levels.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 15, 2016)

> Why does anyone want the tenseigan to take up panel space.



cause it's awesome and better than sarada and her pink eye


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 15, 2016)

Tenseigan can be better than the sharingan(kamui solos tho) but it's objectively trash when compared to the rinnegan. 

If we're talking about "awesome" the tenseigan only got one move in that category(the silver tornado move). Everything else is sub-par when compared to narutoverse's other techniques.


----------



## Indra (Feb 15, 2016)

Honestly I don't really see the Gentle Fist going very far for Boruto. I think it was just a gimmick to showcase that he's actually Hinata's son. Especially since his relations to Hinata are very very small, if not, barely there to see.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 15, 2016)

Its pointless because without the eyes its seriously gimped. and since his sister has the eyes leave it to her since there is no way he can really compete.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 15, 2016)

TRN said:


> The Hyūga clan are descendants from the Ōtsutsuki clan, specifically from Hamura Ōtsutsuki's lineage.



It was Toneri who awakened the Tenseigan by stealing Hanabi's eyes. Kinda like EMS power up.

No Hyuga did awaken the Tenseigan on his/her own. Also I recall it also required the power of like 1000 Byakugan eyes.

Uchihas, Senju and Uzumaki are also from the Otsutsuki clan yet received only a part of Hagoromo's power. Same seems to be true with Hamura in a way...


----------



## Platypus (Feb 15, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Also I recall it also required the power of like 1000 Byakugan eyes



Nope.


----------



## TRN (Feb 15, 2016)

lndra said:


> Honestly I don't really see the Gentle Fist going very far for Boruto. I think it was just a gimmick to showcase that he's actually Hinata's son. Especially since his relations to Hinata are very very small, if not, barely there to see.



He will awaken the Byakugan just like his sister


----------



## Trojan (Feb 15, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Tenseigan can be better than the sharingan(kamui solos tho) but it's objectively trash when compared to the rinnegan.
> 
> If we're talking about "awesome" the tenseigan only got one move in that category(the silver tornado move). Everything else is sub-par when compared to narutoverse's other techniques.



> comparing 1 character who used it for few minutes to the Rinnegan who was used 5 characters 
for a very long time. 

> Even then, Tenseigan showed superior feats
]





blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Why does anyone want the tenseigan to take up panel space.



Because the rest are already way too overused...


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 15, 2016)

Hussain said:


> > comparing 1 character who used it for few minutes to the Rinnegan who was used 5 characters
> for a very long time.


"My favorite shit eye has barely any good feats". Okay gotcha.



> > Even then, Tenseigan showed superior feats


Fanfiction. I would pull out that thread where the ratio of rinnegan>tenseigan was overwhelming in the rinnegan's favor but it's not worth it.



> Because the rest are already way too overused...


What is new powers?

These boys try so hard to downplay the rinnegan but it ain't gonna work.


----------



## TRN (Feb 15, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> "My favorite shit eye has barely any good feats". Okay gotcha.
> 
> 
> Fanfiction. I would pull out that thread where the ratio of rinnegan>tenseigan was overwhelming in the rinnegan's favor but it's not worth it.
> ...



The  rinnegan has been beaten like 10 times with people who master it.  

Like try something new please before this


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 15, 2016)

EMS > Tenseigan


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 15, 2016)

TRN said:


> Like try something new please before this


That new thing being tenseigan and it's discount SPSM? A glowing cloak that's a different color and truthseeking balls...so refreshing.

Both eye powers could easily just get new powers but rinnegan has a richer history and movepool to build off of. No one wants the tenseigan.


----------



## TRN (Feb 15, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> That new thing being tenseigan and it's discount SPSM? A glowing cloak that's a different color and truthseeking balls...so refreshing.
> 
> Both eye powers could easily just get new powers but rinnegan has a richer history and movepool to build off of. No one wants the tenseigan.



Only history the rinnegan has is being beaten every single time by someone, like wow  The movepool is like playing chess with the damn eyes (aka so easy if you know how the rinnegan works).



Zensuki said:


> EMS > Tenseigan



EMS can beat BSM Naruto...think about that for a moment?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 15, 2016)

TRN said:


> Only history the rinnegan has is being beaten every single time by someone, like wow


Pretty good compared to tenseigan getting created and discarded in a single movie. In the gaiden kishi was right back to wanking sharingan and rinnegan.


> The movepool is like playing chess with the damn eyes (aka so easy if you know how the rinnegan works).


Going off how sasuke had to be shamelessly nerfed many times at VOTE2 i doubt that.


----------



## TRN (Feb 15, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Pretty good compared to tenseigan getting created and discarded in a single movie. In the gaiden kishi was right back to wanking sharingan and rinnegan.
> 
> Going off how sasuke had to be shamelessly nerfed many times at VOTE2 i doubt that.



Who was nerf the most?  Naruto or Sasuke?


Sasuke still is usese his Hagoromo power up Rinnegan and then we have naruto who never uses his senjutsu of the six paths anymore for some fuck up reason...I wonder why

We never got to see naruto use the senjutsu of the six paths with 100% kurama as a adult in action

Fuck this manga with I have to keep my character on par with each other


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 15, 2016)

TRN said:


> Who was nerf the most?  Naruto or Sasuke?
> 
> 
> Sasuke still is usese his Hagoromo power up Rinnegan and then we have naruto who never uses his senjutsu of the six paths anymore for some fuck up reason...I wonder why
> ...



Naruto does indeed use SPSM as a adult. No sage mode pigmentation is a sign of SPSM being used. Now him not using TSB and other bijuu powers is indeed a huge nerf. Then again sasuke only uses his rinnegan teleport so yeah.


----------



## Platypus (Feb 15, 2016)

Mods should create a sticky for Naruto/Boruto vs. Sasuke/Sarada so you guys can happily prattle on about it without derailing every thread.


----------



## TRN (Feb 15, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Naruto does indeed use SPSM as a adult. No sage mode pigmentation is a sign of SPSM being used. Now him not using TSB and other bijuu powers is indeed a huge nerf. Then again sasuke only uses his rinnegan teleport so yeah.



Naruto not using  this

[sp][/sp]

That is SPSM!   He would look like Hagoromo

[sp][/sp]


Big time Nerf he did on Naruto


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 15, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Mods should create a sticky for Naruto/Boruto vs. Sasuke/Sarada so you guys can happily prattle on about it without derailing every thread.



I'm debating for the rinnegan not any character in paticular. Sasuke just happens to be the rinnegan's latest hope.

@TRN I knew you were gonna bring that up and that's why i hate debating about naruto's modes. Kishi's inconsistency on designs makes it a headache.

Point is naruto barely uses any of god powers. He might as well never be in SPSM by how he fights as a adult *shrugs*.


----------



## TRN (Feb 15, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> I'm debating for the rinnegan not any character in paticular. Sasuke just happens to be the rinnegan's latest hope.
> 
> @TRN I knew you were gonna bring that up and that's why i hate debating about naruto's modes. Kishi's inconsistency on designs makes it a headache.
> 
> *Point is naruto barely uses any of god powers*. He might as well never be in SPSM by how he fights as a adult *shrugs*.



He never gave naruto a chance outside of the kaguya fight


----------



## Trojan (Feb 16, 2016)

> [=blackguyinpinksuit;55206436]"My favorite shit eye has barely any good feats". Okay gotcha.


What favourite of mine has that eye? 


> Fanfiction. I would pull out that thread where the ratio of rinnegan>tenseigan was overwhelming in the rinnegan's favor but it's not worth it.



tell me more about any Rinnegan feats that is able to destroy the moon, because I can't think of any. 

Also, you do know that people's votes do not determine what if true and what is not, right? 



> What is new powers?
> 
> These boys try so hard to downplay the rinnegan but it ain't gonna work.[



I am not sure what you are talking about. 

We have seen the Rinnegan with Pain (vs Jiraiya, and then Pain (Vs Konoha & Narudo)
and then Nagato (Vs Narudo, B, and itachi), and then with Obito, Edo, RT, JJ Madara
and then with Sasuke, and then with Kaguya and Hago

Unless you mean that the Rinnegan has 1 extra "unique" ability for "each" eye 

How is that not over used?


----------



## Indra (Feb 16, 2016)

TRN said:


> He will awaken the Byakugan just like his sister


Bro I think Himawari is going to be the Neji-esque type in her generation when it comes to showing off real Hyuuga skills and talent.

Bolt is leaning somewhere over with Ninjutsu/Elements. The first ability we see him use is the Shadow Clone Jutsu in the Gaiden, and afterwards, Kishimoto made sure to state what his elemental natures are.

Byakugan users barely use their elemental natures xD.


----------



## TRN (Feb 16, 2016)

lndra said:


> Bro I think Himawari is going to be the Neji-esque type in her generation when it comes to showing off real Hyuuga skills and talent.
> 
> Bolt is leaning somewhere over with Ninjutsu/Elements. The first ability we see him use is the Shadow Clone Jutsu in the Gaiden, and afterwards, Kishimoto made sure to state what his elemental natures are.
> 
> Byakugan users barely use their elemental natures xD.



Wouldn't mind if he turns out to be a Minato/tobirama type


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 16, 2016)

Hussain said:


> What favourite of mine has that eye?


I clearly said your favorite eye not favorite character. You hate the sharingan(EMS madara) and rinnegan plus you expressed wishes of boruto getting tenseigan...yeah.




> tell me more about any Rinnegan feats that is able to destroy the moon, because I can't think of any.


Bigger strength means something is superior to something else? I wonder why deidara can't beat itachi . I also don't remember the moon being destroyed but cut in half. Sad a punch was able to knock the tenseigan power out of someone. Never seen the rinnegan get embarrassed like that. 



> Also, you do know that people's votes do not determine what if true and what is not, right?


But when those voters bring reasons and canon statements/feats to the table we start to look more credible. But yeah you and your ten immaculate friends of superior intelligence voting for the tenseigan is enough to convince the whole section.


> I am not sure what you are talking about.





> We have seen the Rinnegan with Pain (vs Jiraiya, and then Pain (Vs Konoha & Narudo)
> and then Nagato (Vs Narudo, B, and itachi), and then with Obito, Edo, RT, JJ Madara
> and then with Sasuke, and then with Kaguya and Hago
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter. When this new author gives the rinnegan new powers at kishi's request we will have new, fresh things to fap over. Simple as that.


----------



## Zef (Feb 16, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Mods should create a sticky for Naruto/Boruto vs. Sasuke/Sarada so you guys can happily prattle on about it without derailing every thread.



This is ingenious


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 16, 2016)

some things never change


----------



## Meat (Feb 16, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Mods should create a sticky for Naruto/Boruto vs. Sasuke/Sarada so you guys can happily prattle on about it without derailing every thread.



No need. Like I said in other thread, this stupidity is started by those 2 members. Better ignore, ban or whatever.  We only have the movie as canon basis of those new gen and I don't see any rivalry YET. You guys chill and wait for the up coming Boruto manga.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 17, 2016)

When does this release again?


----------



## Alita (Feb 17, 2016)

Will this new manga be canon?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes           .


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 18, 2016)

Well.. why would it not be?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 18, 2016)

Alita54 said:


> Will this new manga be canon?



If Kiba's Kid is introduced then, Yes

If not.....No...it's irrelevant filler.


----------



## Platypus (Feb 18, 2016)

Mider T said:


> When does this release again?



"Spring 2016."



Alita54 said:


> Will this new manga be canon?



Yes.


> Andy Nakatani, (English) WSJ's Editor-in-Chief, about Jump Festa '16 and a short interview he had with Kishimoto. According to him:
> 
> Kishi is working on his new sci-fi manga while also supervising the upcoming Boruto series.
> Kishi called the Boruto manga a legitimate part of the Naruto universe. He'll be really supervising it.
> ...


----------



## Mateush (Feb 18, 2016)

Mider T said:


> When does this release again?



Within 3 months.


----------



## Indra (Feb 19, 2016)

Man time really flies


----------



## Mider T (Feb 19, 2016)

I'll say


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 19, 2016)

Likely a release at more or less the same time Naruto Gaiden was released. So still a few months.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2016)

lndra said:


> Man time really flies



Just enough for this section before it would die out entirely LOL.


----------



## Indra (Feb 20, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Just enough for this section before it would die out entirely LOL.


Man watch 

"Boruto Manga New Poster Reveal: Designs" 

Or some BS like that and then all the people will come back ranting on how stupid it is and blah blah blah, activity for a few days


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 21, 2016)

lndra said:


> Man watch
> 
> "Boruto Manga New Poster Reveal: Designs"
> 
> Or some BS like that and then all the people will come back ranting on how stupid it is and blah blah blah, activity for a few days



It's so sad how incredibly accurate this is.


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 21, 2016)

So when will we convene again, KT?


----------



## Platypus (Feb 21, 2016)

Yachiru said:


> So when will we convene again, KT?





braveheart said:


> Platypus said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose there won't be another Telegrams considering Boruto's monthly?
> ...


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Trojan (Mar 10, 2016)

So, is there a date or any useful information?


----------



## Lovely (Mar 10, 2016)

Why did the author have to change Sarada so much? Doesn't suit her at all. Not feeling the art style either.


----------



## Meat (Mar 10, 2016)

The fuck with that Boruto's face? You can clearly see the diff between that and Kishi's art.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 10, 2016)

At least it's a bit better than the last time.


----------



## Indra (Mar 10, 2016)

Damn Boruto in the second scan got me turnt. Hand in the pockets, giving that bad-ass look.



----
Still the manga is gonna suck


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 10, 2016)

Hussain said:


> At least it's a bit better than the last time.



Hardly


----------



## Indra (Mar 10, 2016)

Hussain is right. This is miles better than what we got before. A billion times better actually, even the NB thread made a note about it.





Damn what did they do to Sarada though


----------



## Azula (Mar 10, 2016)

Ayyyyy


----------



## Mateush (Mar 10, 2016)

Ehh nope lol.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 10, 2016)

Kishi is doing another Gaiden on top of the one shot??


----------



## Toph (Mar 10, 2016)

lndra said:


> Hussain is right. This is miles better than what we got before. A billion times better actually, even the NB thread made a note about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its still shit tbqh

like, holy shit, it looks like something drawn by some 14-year-old on deviantart

even i can draw exactly like that, if not better, trust me, i've been there and done that in the past
embarrassing, yeah, i know


----------



## Meat (Mar 10, 2016)

That Boruto art reminds me of this:


----------



## Indra (Mar 10, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> its still shit tbqh
> 
> like, holy shit, it looks like something drawn by some 14-year-old on deviantart
> 
> ...


Yeah if you compare the art between Kishimoto's for the Movie on the bottom right (if you see the scan with Boruto and Sarada), it's honestly a joke.


----------



## Toph (Mar 10, 2016)

burrito honestly reminds me of that one oc i stumbled upon on deviantart, pic related:


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 10, 2016)

Compared to One Piece I see no problems with art.

Kishi may have a more "elegant" drawing style but that did not prevent so many from complaining how the manga is shit.

It all will come down to how interesting the plot will be and how likeable the characters. Or at least whether things will be handled with an air of both originality and by making most of the characters less dimensional. With less rehash of parallulz and old abilities.

Granted, those who hate or/and are greatly disappointed with how part 2 was handled will likely not grow to like even if the new author handles everything differently.

 It is very easy to go from love to dislike but VERY  hard to go from dislike to love.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 10, 2016)

I hope they give Naruto and Sasuke beards.


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 10, 2016)

Oh lord NO! No :ignoramus!!


----------



## Milady (Mar 10, 2016)

Let's calm down with the art 

And worry about the story


----------



## ChosenOne1DO (Mar 10, 2016)

what the hell did they do to sarada?!

bolt looks a bit better...the art looks like trash (


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 10, 2016)

Now Sarada's got bloomers!  And dat moon face Boruto!! The writing better be good to compensate for this eye stabbing art style!


----------



## Itachi san88 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sarada....oh boy lol


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 10, 2016)

the_notorious_Z.�. said:


> I hope they give Naruto and Sasuke beards.



Naaah, a nice mustache is already enough.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 10, 2016)

SoulFire! said:


> Now Sarada's got bloomers!  And dat moon face Boruto!! The writing better be good to compensate for this eye stabbing art style!



The author is a pervert.

That is an excuse to show plenty of Salad's panty shots.


----------



## Indra (Mar 10, 2016)

It's funny because looking back at the art style. The only one's who don't look like rejected Cartoon Network characters, are Naruto and Sasuke 

But we can't see their faces, well Naruto's.


----------



## Toph (Mar 10, 2016)

just kishimoto wanking his self-insert and that one popular dude he was closeted gay for back in high school like usual


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 10, 2016)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I hope they give Naruto and Sasuke beards.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 10, 2016)

Dont  know why this needs a manga just make it a straight up anime. make the filler actual canon and not a boring waste of time


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 10, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Compared to One Piece I see no problems with art.
> 
> Kishi may have a more "elegant" drawing style but that did not prevent so many from complaining how the manga is shit.
> 
> ...



OP is such a low bar 
Fan artists are better than this. 



miladyy said:


> Let's calm down with the art
> 
> And worry about the story



but but


----------



## Zef (Mar 10, 2016)

Why the fuck is Sarada's undergarments showing?


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 10, 2016)

Zef said:


> Why the fuck is Sarada's undergarments showing?



Manga hasn't even started and we are already seeing upskirts


----------



## Gunners (Mar 10, 2016)

My expectations are low to be honest.

1) Kishimoto is supervising this. 
2) He hasn't checked the artist for the style and design, which leads me to question his standards.


----------



## Indra (Mar 10, 2016)

Zen here's a higher res





Majin Lu said:


>


Holy crap


----------



## Zef (Mar 10, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Manga hasn't even started and we are already seeing upskirts



Sarada better not be treated as some sex object for Boruto.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 10, 2016)

Zef said:


> Sarada better not be treated as some sex object for Boruto.




This artist seems to like sexualising a 11 year old so who knows.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 10, 2016)

The author seems to steadily march towards Loliconia.


----------



## CrazyAries (Mar 10, 2016)

I don't like the upskirt shots.


----------



## Milady (Mar 10, 2016)

can we hire some artist on tumblr to redraw every chapter?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 10, 2016)

CrazyAries said:


> I don't like the upskirt shots.


More for the rest of us.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 10, 2016)

miladyy said:


> can we hire some artist on tumblr to redraw every chapter?



What we could of had:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 10, 2016)

First you complain because she might show her underwear while fighting, and now because she uses bloomers and there's nothing to see.

Get your sh&t together already XD


----------



## Tokoya (Mar 10, 2016)

Zef said:


> Why the fuck is Sarada's undergarments showing?


To let all of the people that bitched about her wardrobe know that she's wearing shorts/tights and not just blatant panties underneath

My god the complaining over thid is so retarded


----------



## Zef (Mar 10, 2016)

Tokoya said:


> To let all of the people that bitched about her wardrobe know that she's wearing shorts/tights and not just blatant panties underneath
> 
> My god the complaining over *thid* is so *retarded*



Oh yeah, Your spelling is retarded.


----------------------

Boruto's face looks much better


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 10, 2016)

Metal Lee now has a long scarf, wonder if his father's design is going to change too


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2016)

45 pages in and we're still debating over Salad's attire?


----------



## Indra (Mar 10, 2016)

I don't really have a problem with her attire. I just don't want loli fan service


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2016)

You need something to keep the nips interested.

And Japanese men love lolis.


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 10, 2016)

Choa said:


> You need something to keep the nips interested.
> 
> And Japanese men love lolis.



Explains the low birth rates over there


----------



## mayumi (Mar 10, 2016)

Salad 

It's honestly disgusting.


----------



## Lucky7 (Mar 10, 2016)

Those look like shorts under Salad's skirt. not underwear. Granted they're short shorts, but shorts nonetheless. Salad's other outfit was kinda boring, but it's too bad she didn't keep her gloves and stockings. They were pretty stylin', plus if she had those long bootlike sandals that Sakura used to wear, it would make her short ass dress a little less suspect. Like Indra said, all this manga would need is loli fanservice for it to have truly descended into utter and complete shit. 

Anyway, you gotta at least give the artist credit for sincerely trying to make Bolt's hair look like less of an abomination. 

I mean, It still looks like playdoh is growing out of his head, but at least he lost that shitty ahoge.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 10, 2016)

I really hope for the new character with the punk hairdo to be a girl, I'd love to see a female character with that hairdo and cool design.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 10, 2016)

Choa said:


> You need something to keep the nips interested.
> 
> And Japanese men love lolis.



Naruto and lolis should never be in the same sentence


----------



## Milady (Mar 10, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Naruto and lolis should never be in the same sentence



especially not with sarada chan


----------



## Indra (Mar 10, 2016)

I don't understand how they think it is a good idea in the first place. They never really put fan service in the series. I'm not talking about the occasional big chested girl showing up, I mean sexual innuendos and the MC (or any character) running into fake sexual interactions (such as the female heroine changing or in a bath house).

It may seem as if they are trying to do that with her outfit, though what if it is just a style and we are over reacting? Honestly they could of put tons of fan service with characters like Tsunade, Samui, Hinata, and etc., whom have overly large breasts, but they didn't. I don't really think they would go that way but if they do the series really did die


----------



## fuff (Mar 10, 2016)

WTF THE ART IS STILL UGLY!! sarada and borutos face and body looks fucked! the only thing im looking forward to is the gaiden kishi is gonna write/draw....sarada doesnt look like herself and same with boruto like they should have hired someone from pixiv that can make the same way kishi does theres so many good ppl on their...instead they chose a guy that cant draw shit


----------



## Zef (Mar 10, 2016)

I take what I said back.




Boruto still looks bad.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 10, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Manga hasn't even started and we are already seeing upskirts



And these are just the promos. We haven't even seen its final form.


----------



## fuff (Mar 10, 2016)

VERSUS:


WTFFF


----------



## fuff (Mar 10, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Dont  know why this needs a manga just make it a straight up anime. make the filler actual canon and not a boring waste of time



i kinda agree with this or kishi can give storyboards and let SP handle the art or something


i hope when SP does animate it they stick with they current/kishi looks and not change the art for the sake of the new guy.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 10, 2016)

He gas made their faces too pudgy.


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 10, 2016)

These faces.. Oh god, Boruto looks like he just ate too much cake.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2016)

Panty shots of Mirai and Hanabi plz.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2016)

C-Moon said:


> Explains the low birth rates over there



It's more them having insane fetishes (guys saying they can only get hard to girls in mecha suits)  and literally preferring to jerk off instead of having sex.

Then there's the work culture that vastly limits the amount of time they have to have those types of relationships, but that's a different problem entirely.


----------



## fuff (Mar 10, 2016)

i hope someone on tumblr or pixiv will redraw each chapter in kishis style...i think that will be a life saver. so any news on when this hideous one starts?! and when does the new gaiden start from kishi?! im assuming end of april like last year......will kishis one come out first?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2016)

What new Gaiden?

or are you talking about things like the Kakashi gaiden side story type things?


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 10, 2016)

The art is so damn shitty. At first I thought it was because it was different from Kishi's style since I'm accustomed to that, but nope. It just looks objectively shit.


----------



## Indra (Mar 10, 2016)

Choa said:


> What new Gaiden?
> 
> or are you talking about things like the Kakashi gaiden side story type things?


Kishimoto is making a Mitsuki one-shot while the Boruto Manga is running.


----------



## Zef (Mar 10, 2016)

scenegirls4life said:


> Am I the only one who likes the art and finds it interesting



I'll have to see the characters in a setting of some kind to make a final judgment. But looking at them now as they are? I can say I'm not too thrilled. The art just feels.....alien.


----------



## Indra (Mar 10, 2016)

That art style doesn't really fit Naruto though. The one above I mean.


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 10, 2016)

scenegirls4life said:


> Am I the only one who likes the art and finds it interesting


So far, yes.


scenegirls4life said:


> It could improve, if you look at the artists past work its great
> 
> 
> 
> he's obviously struggling trying to replicate Kishimoto's style, but he clearly has skill from what I've seen after a chapter or two we'll see the art look more natural and consistent I'm sure.



The guy can draw, but why can't he match Kishi's style? Wasn't he one of Kishi's crew for years--you think he'd have it down by now. Fan artists from around the world can capture Kishi's 'look'--it ain't that impossible. Why change the characters' clothing from Kishi's design? 

Re-imagining the characters in his own style doesn't make sense. If he wanted to push his own style he should have started his own original manga!


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 10, 2016)

finished 

I translated via reddit earlier.

Nothing really in terms of breaking news...?


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 10, 2016)

scenegirls4life said:


> Maybe this is the first time he really tried to copy his style to this extent?  Not sure what his job was this whole time but I'm positive the art will improve with experience drawing these characters are frequent as he will be doing, and perhaps evolve into a more refreshing style than Kishimoto's current overly simplified art.



I hope so--and I like very much Kishimoto's art style.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 10, 2016)

Zef said:


> I take what I said back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat Raep face 



VolatileSoul said:


> The art is so damn shitty. At first I thought it was because it was different from Kishi's style since I'm accustomed to that, but nope. It just looks objectively shit.




well I wouldn't call it shitty but it is kinda hard not to cringe at it.


----------



## Milady (Mar 10, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Dat Raep face
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ーI tried so hard to ignore the art but I cringe .
I really like Sarada's original outfit which was modeled after Sakura's. 

But they changed it


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 10, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Dat Raep face
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like someone whacked him in the face with a board and flattened it out! Both Boruto's and Sarada's faces are way too round and pudgy. I really hate the clothing designs.


----------



## Tokoya (Mar 10, 2016)

Zef said:


> Oh yeah, Your spelling is retarded.
> 
> 
> ----------------------
> ...


Great comeback.

Such genius, much wow


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 10, 2016)

The dude can't even draw a circle. Like look at the rasengan. But the man does know how to draw sick character styles. Like look at Boruto's attire, damn I salute.


----------



## Indra (Mar 10, 2016)

Right? I don't hate the clothes, but like Soul stated, their faces make the characters unrecognizable !


----------



## fuff (Mar 10, 2016)

SoulFire! said:


> So far, yes.
> 
> 
> The guy can draw, but why can't he match Kishi's style? Wasn't he one of Kishi's crew for years--you think he'd have it down by now. Fan artists from around the world can capture Kishi's 'look'--it ain't that impossible. Why change the characters' clothing from Kishi's design?
> ...





SupremeKage said:


> The dude can't even draw a circle. Like look at the rasengan. But the man does know how to draw sick character styles. Like look at Boruto's attire, damn I salute.



i agree this guys clearly sucks...they should have chose someone who could actaully draw....

i wonder if kishi gaiden will take place before or after the boruto movie...after would make sense....thats the only thing im really looking fwd to is the one from kishi


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 10, 2016)

lndra said:


> Right? I don't hate the clothes, but like Soul stated, their faces make the characters unrecognizable !



I agree. The artist needs to work on his facial structures and facial expressions, especially the eyes.



fuff said:


> i wonder if kishi gaiden will take place before or after the boruto movie...after would make sense....thats the only thing im really looking fwd to is the one from kishi



Yup can't wait for the mitsuki gaiden. And over time the drawer might gradually improve. We just have to be patient.


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 10, 2016)

fuff said:


> i agree this guys clearly sucks...they should have chose someone who could actaully draw....


I wouldn't go that far--the man can clearly draw--it is his style that is jarring, especially with the facial features--they just look...off...almost amateurish. I'm not a fan of the outfits: Sarada's clunky heels and bloomers; the excess of belts and straps that still don't appear able to hold Boruto's pants up. 


> i wonder if kishi gaiden will take place before or after the boruto movie...after would make sense....thats the only thing im really looking fwd to is the one from kishi


I expect the manga to be post movie exploring the further adventures of Boruto's growth as a Shinobi.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 10, 2016)

SoulFire! said:


> the excess of belts and straps that still don't appear able to hold Boruto's pants up.





Besides the bizarre art and awkward outfits can anyone confirm if the Mitsuki oneshot and Kishi's new gaiden are the same thing?


----------



## fuff (Mar 10, 2016)

Abanikochan said:


> Besides the bizarre art and awkward outfits can anyone confirm if the Mitsuki oneshot and Kishi's new gaiden are the same thing?



ya its the same thing the stuff that are coming up are:
kishi gaiden (mitsuki as told at JF)
new boruto manga-new writer, artist which kishi supervises

i wonder how long the boruto series from the new people will be? i know that gaiden will prob be 10chaps like last year


----------



## Indra (Mar 10, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> I agree. The artist needs to work on his facial structures and facial expressions, especially the eyes.


Right. Honestly I don't think it's a problem with the facial structure, but it has to do with facial expression. 

Standing face


Face change


It's like Boruto became Satan 

Kishimoto


Honestly I think we may be a bit too harsh on him. Kishimoto started off like this:


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 10, 2016)

But Kishimoto's early art is actually pretty good.


----------



## Indra (Mar 10, 2016)

Compare that art to this:


*Spoiler*: __ 











And here's some Sakura since I showed her as well.


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 10, 2016)

lndra said:


> Right. Honestly I don't think it's a problem with the facial structure, but it has to do with facial expression.
> 
> Standing face
> 
> ...


Lol! This is true--Boruto looks deranged! But there's a problem with the facial structure as well. Boruto's face has been shortened and rounded, giving him a moon faced look that is just off.





Haruka Katana said:


> But Kishimoto's early art is actually pretty good.



This. Kishi's style evolved along with his story--but this new artist has been a part of Kishi's staff for some time. He should be able to match Kishi's current style with no problem.


----------



## Indra (Mar 10, 2016)

SoulFire! said:


> Lol! This is true--Boruto looks deranged! But there's a problem with the facial structure as well. Boruto's face has been shortened and rounded, giving him a moon faced look that is just off.


I miss his hair bangs as well


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 10, 2016)

lndra said:


> Compare that art to this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I actually prefer Kishi's old art than his new one. No matter what kind of Kishi art you throw out, it is still better than the current artist's in every way imo.

The current artist's art just needs to be improved, like Soulfire said, something is just off with it. Kinda weird since I liked his style in some of his works, idk what went wrong.


----------



## fuff (Mar 10, 2016)

SoulFire! said:


> Lol! This is true--Boruto looks deranged! But there's a problem with the facial structure as well. Boruto's face has been shortened and rounded, giving him a moon faced look that is just off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya i agree if he wanted to make a different style he should have created his own manga and nothing kishis work


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 10, 2016)

lndra said:


> I miss his hair bangs as well



Well, those might appear once he takes off his forehead protector (as with Naruto).


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Mar 10, 2016)

BUUUU said:


>


----------



## Indra (Mar 10, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> I actually prefer Kishi's old art than his new one. No matter what kind of Kishi art you throw out, it is still better than the current artist's in every way imo.
> 
> The current artist's art just needs to be improved, like Soulfire said, something is just off with it. Kinda weird since I liked his style in some of his works, idk what went wrong.


Maybe he's trying to copy Kishimoto too hard /shrugs


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 10, 2016)

lndra said:


> I miss his hair bangs as well



He's missing his banana stem.


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 10, 2016)

Abanikochan said:


> He's missing his banana stem.



That's about the only change that I _like!_


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Mar 10, 2016)

so ugly!!!!


----------



## Milady (Mar 10, 2016)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> so ugly!!!!



actually it's fugly 

but I will give it a try i guess.


----------



## Indra (Mar 10, 2016)

Abanikochan said:


> He's missing his banana stem.


Thank God right?


----------



## Frieza (Mar 10, 2016)

So we are getting leaks soon?


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 10, 2016)

lndra said:


> Right. Honestly I don't think it's a problem with the facial structure, but it has to do with facial expression.
> 
> Standing face
> 
> ...



Lmfaoo, we'll just have to wait and see if he improves. Fingers crossed


----------



## fuff (Mar 10, 2016)

no we need the bannana stem...banana boy


----------



## Meat (Mar 11, 2016)

Sooooo.... will you ship a pairing in this new manga or you learned your lesson not to?


----------



## KamiYasha (Mar 11, 2016)

lndra said:


> It's like Boruto became Satan



Indeed


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2016)

Meat said:


> Sooooo.... will you ship a pairing in this new manga or you learned your lesson not to?


Can't learn that lesson if you never shipped anything in the old manga in the first place


----------



## hustler's ambition (Mar 11, 2016)

Meat said:


> Sooooo.... will you ship a pairing in this new manga or you learned your lesson not to?



The NaruHina fandom put the fear of God in me about ships, so I learned to never ship another pairing from this manga again.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 11, 2016)

Zef said:


> I take what I said back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Why couldn't they pay a pixiv artist ;____;
Kishi pls


----------



## Indra (Mar 11, 2016)

Meat said:


> Sooooo.... will you ship a pairing in this new manga or you learned your lesson not to?


99% of Naruto ships are trash, and I'm pretty sure that'll continue for the next generation. The real question is, are you willing to waste time arguing over garbage for the next few years, again? 



Wish it would all end tbh.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 11, 2016)

lndra said:


> 99% of Naruto ships are trash, and I'm pretty sure that'll continue for the next generation. The real question is, are you willing to waste time arguing over garbage for the next few years, again?
> 
> 
> 
> Wish it would all end tbh.



Have you visited tumblr? Ships are the only reason 90% of them are interested in the new gen to begin with.
You can't stop the II Shipping War to happen. Cold war has already started and most kids have 2 lines of dialogue.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 11, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Why couldn't they pay a pixiv artist ;____;
> Kishi pls



The sad moment when the average fanart is better than Kishi's official successor. 



LadyTenTen said:


> Have you visited tumblr? Ships are the only reason 90% of them are interested in the new gen to begin with.
> You can't stop the II Shipping War to happen. Cold war has already started and most kids have 2 lines of dialogue.



The fandom will never learn. Just look at the post-700 claims, and when Gaiden started. The same shit started all over again when Gaiden ended. Pairing business is blown out of proportion, and at the same time it is quite obvious that the authors barely give a shit about it


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Mar 11, 2016)

Boruto looks like a filler character!


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 11, 2016)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> Boruto looks like a filler character!



All the new-gen kids do.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 11, 2016)

Since the way the story did turn out did not appeal to many therefore nice art, pairings and dick contests were what kept readers along since a while. That and them due to being invested for so long wanting to see how it ends.

Now with the epilogue we got shipz are the main dish. And therefore many want to see the shipped characters look fappable or/and cute together.

Maybe the story with a new writer will prove original enough and the characters given new depth. Maybe...


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 11, 2016)

Meat said:


> Sooooo.... will you ship a pairing in this new manga or you learned your lesson not to?



For me a story with out at least the hint of romance is missing an integral part of the human experience. I will always look for the romance in a story and I will always ship pairings--done it all my life and too old to quit now!


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 11, 2016)

The main draw has always been the characters and consequently their relationships in whatever form they come in.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 11, 2016)

Majin Lu said:


>



Eternamente agradecido.


----------



## Azula (Mar 11, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> Have you visited tumblr? Ships are the only reason 90% of them are interested in the new gen to begin with.
> You can't stop the II Shipping War to happen. Cold war has already started and most kids have 2 lines of dialogue.



It was bound to happen since the only people interested in new gen chars are the shipping fandoms because the existence of these chars was how their ships were confirmed.

All the new gen fanclubs are version 2 of their respective pairing fanclubs

Its pathetic.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 11, 2016)

So... why in god's name does this shit even exist?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 11, 2016)

^Greed from both sides. 

Kishi want more money and fans can't let this shit go.


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 11, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> ^Greed from both sides.
> 
> Kishi want more money and fans can't let this shit go.



I don't think even Kishi wanted this. After all the times he said it was over and was practically begging them to let him rest, it feels like they would've went ahead and milked this whether he was on board or not.


----------



## Meat (Mar 11, 2016)

I hope you guys learned your lesson and stop investing on ships so that there will be an everlasting peace and no more heartaches.

BTW,

BoruSara
MitsuChou
InoHima

FTW


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Mar 11, 2016)

Meat said:


> Sooooo.... will you ship a pairing in this new manga or you learned your lesson not to?


I already ship BoruSara, but I've never been crazy about the whole pairing thing and I sort of hope this series just skips the one-sided romances and crushes the original was full of.....or at least handle it better than they did the first generation


----------



## Epyon (Mar 11, 2016)

Meat said:


> I hope you guys learned your lesson and stop investing on ships so that there will be an everlasting peace and no more more heartaches.
> 
> BTW,
> 
> ...



Himawari is 6 years younger then Inojin, ChouChou and Shikadai would have to wait years before having children to be able to produce the next generation of InoShikaCho.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 11, 2016)

Not going to lie, Mitsuki and ChoCho's relationship is pretty funny 



VolatileSoul said:


> I don't think even Kishi wanted this. After all the times he said it was over and was practically begging them to let him rest, it feels like they would've went ahead and milked this whether he was on board or not.



Pretty much. Kishi is a victim of his own success. Just look at DBZ and Toriyama.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 11, 2016)

Oro will facepalm if his flesh and blood marries a fatty. 

He might not mind if Mitsuki hooks up with another guy or a much younger girl. 

All in line with Oro's own tastes.


----------



## Zef (Mar 11, 2016)

Meat said:


> I hope you guys learned your lesson and stop investing on ships so that there will be an everlasting peace and no more heartaches.
> 
> BTW,
> 
> ...


Anything but BoruSara. 
Mitsuki is creepy, and Inojin looks like a alien. That being said they're both better options to end up with then the Uzumaki mutt. I will not have Senju/Uzumaki scum tarnishing my Uchiha's.  

The best choice though would be for there to be no pairings. 


Zensuki said:


> Pretty much. Kishi is a victim of his own success. Just look at DBZ and Toriyama.



Kishi should embrace it though instead of handing it over to this quack.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 11, 2016)

Epyon said:


> Himawari is 6 years younger then Inojin, ChouChou and Shikadai would have to wait years before having children to be able to produce the next generation of InoShikaCho.



No way in hell Himawari is only six years old. Unless she's a giant she's easily 9 or 10 as of her birthday in the movie.

Not that I really see any point in shipping her since her own character has yet to be developed (then again that has never stopped Kishi or the readers before.)


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 11, 2016)

Zef said:


> Anything but BoruSara.
> Mitsuki is creepy, and Inojin looks like a alien. That being said they're both better options to end up with then the Uzumaki mutt. I will not have Senju/Uzumaki scum tarnishing my Uchiha's.
> 
> The best choice though would be for there to be no pairings.
> ...



Please introduce new girls so Sarada is not shipped with everyone 

I know right. None of this half in half out shady stuff. Either properly supervise or don't let it happen. Although I have a feeling Kishi did not get much say and they would of continued even without his support


----------



## Milady (Mar 11, 2016)

I am excited for the Mitsuki one shot. 

I'll get to see Kishi's drawings 

And maybe some old faces


----------



## MS81 (Mar 11, 2016)

miladyy said:


> I am excited for the Mitsuki one shot.
> 
> I'll get to see Kishi's drawings
> 
> And maybe some old faces



I hope Kishi have orochimaru and Kabuto in the one shot.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 11, 2016)

Platypus said:


> People often take the amount of candles (6) on her birthday cake in Boruto as evidence that she's 6 years old, though she doesn't look 6 years younger than her brother (who should be about 12 by then) at all. Neither in The Last nor in Boruto nor in CH. 700 tbh. Himawari is 138cm tall whereas Boruto's 145cm, according to the Boruto movie guidebook.  I call bullshit on her being 6 y.o. I'd wait on the future manga and databooks (maybe) to clarify her age.
> 
> [sp][/sp]



I would agree looks more like somewhere between 2-4 years younger to me.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 11, 2016)

MS81 said:


> I hope Kishi have orochimaru and Kabuto in the one shot.



I hope he doesn't. After what happened those two are cringe worthy.


----------



## Indra (Mar 11, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> Have you visited tumblr? Ships are the only reason 90% of them are interested in the new gen to begin with.
> You can't stop the II Shipping War to happen. Cold war has already started and most kids have 2 lines of dialogue.


Seriously though.... Are there really next generation ship wars on tumblr?


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 11, 2016)

Indeed Indra The War Never Ends


----------



## hustler's ambition (Mar 11, 2016)

lndra said:


> Seriously though.... Are there really next generation ship wars on tumblr?



They've existed since chapter 700, sadly. Especially the wars concerning who Boruto and Sarada are going to fuck.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 11, 2016)

lndra said:


> Seriously though.... Are there really next generation ship wars on tumblr?



There are ship wars concerning basically ANYTHING in Naruto.

I bet there are even ShinSalad shippers...or even Old ShinSalad shippers.. 

Nothing limits nor restricts shipping except peoples perversion.


----------



## fuff (Mar 11, 2016)

but its kinda obvs its gonna be boruto and sarada...if u watched the boruto movie...he blushes she blushes..


----------



## fuff (Mar 11, 2016)

RIP Borutos face


----------



## Zef (Mar 11, 2016)

At least the hideous stem is gone


----------



## Indra (Mar 11, 2016)

hustler's ambition said:


> They've existed since chapter 700, sadly. Especially the wars concerning who Boruto and Sarada are going to fuck.


> People get their ships canon, or don't. 
> Start worrying about who to ship next

I guess people are never really content 

God what's with these people 


Arles Celes said:


> There are ship wars concerning basically ANYTHING in Naruto.
> 
> I bet there are even ShinSalad shippers...or even Old ShinSalad shippers..
> 
> Nothing limits nor restricts shipping except peoples perversion.


 

The minute I see people shipping SaladxShin, definitely calling it quits


----------



## Indra (Mar 11, 2016)

fuff said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are pretty much unrecognizable compared to this:



Kishi drew it I think.

Also double post cause fuck it


----------



## Milady (Mar 11, 2016)

fuff said:


> RIP Borutos face



Everytime I see it, I keep thinking Boruto is on drugs 



MS81 said:


> I hope Kishi have orochimaru and Kabuto in the one shot.



I think so but not sure about Kabuto.

I have a feeling it's gonna be about Mitsuki's relationship with Oro . Oro is a pama (papa and mama)
Pama & son interaction? please 

But in general I'm excited to see Kishi's art again


----------



## fuff (Mar 11, 2016)

lndra said:


> They are pretty much unrecognizable compared to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya im pretty sure it was kishi...
looking at all the comparisons seriosuly....wtf kishi why did u pick that guy out off the ppl that prob work with u...i rather see that lee sd guys draw the new boruto manga


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2016)

LadyTenTen;55339312[B said:
			
		

> ]Have you visited tumblr? [/B]Ships are the only reason 90% of them are interested in the new gen to begin with.
> You can't stop the II Shipping War to happen. Cold war has already started and most kids have 2 lines of dialogue.


Tumblr is cancer though. Why use it? Also fuck is up with Burrito's face?


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 11, 2016)

lndra said:


> > People get their ships canon, or don't.
> > Start worrying about who to ship next
> 
> I guess people are never really content
> ...



Even Fat Shin bro.

Even Fat Shin. 

"I ship thus I live"

The credo of shipping.


----------



## Indra (Mar 11, 2016)

fuff said:


> ya im pretty sure it was kishi...
> looking at all the comparisons seriosuly....wtf kishi why did u pick that guy out off the ppl that prob work with u...i rather see that lee sd guys draw the new boruto manga


Honestly I don't think Kishimoto has entitlement in the next series. They probably will come to him for questions on the series like "How does one evolve the Sharingan to second tomoe" or something like that, but they made it pretty clear that Kishimoto's working on other things, while Ukyo and the other guy are taking care of the rest. lol


----------



## Zef (Mar 11, 2016)

fuff said:


> but its kinda obvs its gonna be boruto and sarada...if u watched the boruto movie...he blushes she blushes..



Please, BoruSara is the next NaruSaku. Obvious Red Herring is obvious:ignoramus 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 11, 2016)

But I wonder with whom Salad and Boruto could hook if not with each other? 

Salad with Inojin and Bolt with ChouChou?

Few choices for Boruto as there are hardly many girls of his age that he could choose.

For Salad there is still...Shikadai. Maybe also Shiki from Sunagakure.

She got no ship tease with neither though...

She may also follow in Mei's footsteps and die alone. Byebye Uchiha clan then. 

On the other hand even if Boruto turns gay there is still Himawari to keep the Uzumaki mojo alive. All according to plan huh Naruto.?


----------



## fuff (Mar 11, 2016)

i hope they dont focus on the new gen parinings...i rather see the canon couples more of the original characters


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 11, 2016)

Zef said:


> Please, BoruSara is the next NaruSaku. Obvious Red Herring is obvious:ignoramus
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Me too. Can't trust SP. 



Arles Celes said:


> But I wonder with whom Salad and Boruto could hook if not with each other?
> 
> Salad with Inojin and Bolt with ChouChou?
> 
> ...



We haven't met the entire cast.



> i hope they dont focus on the new gen parinings...i rather see the canon couples more of the original characters



Me too. I hope they don't forget about the older cast, and thats not just the K11.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 11, 2016)

What about MitsuSalad? 

Mitsuki will likely inherit the snake motif while Salad either the same or the slug. So it would be as close to SasuSaku as it gets and with both being main chars.

Otherwise it will be hard unless we have another kid Uchiha survivor for Salad to hook with.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 11, 2016)

Mitsusara gives me a Saisaku vibe more than anything. Especially with Mitsuki's penchant for saying whatevers on his mind like Sai. I don't think Sauce would enjoy his kid hooking up with Oro's kid. Bring on the angst. 

That or some Inosara Flower Power. :inovilla

Borusara? Nope.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 11, 2016)

Sarada and ChoCho friendship is what I want to see.



Arles Celes said:


> What about MitsuSalad?
> 
> Mitsuki will likely inherit the snake motif while Salad either the same or the slug. So it would be as close to SasuSaku as it gets and with both being main chars.
> 
> Otherwise it will be hard unless we have another kid Uchiha survivor for Salad to hook with.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 11, 2016)

I hope there is no shipping pandering at all. Neither from the old generation or the new.
I had enough with Gaiden, I want action!


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 11, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Sarada and ChoCho friendship is what I want to see.
> 
> 
> ]



But ChoCho seems to be as hungry for the D as Mei was. 


LOL if it was revealed that Oro did make Mitsuki for his and SASUKE'S DNA.

Oro: You are into each other kids? Surprise, i*c*st!!


----------



## foxfairy (Mar 11, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> I hope there is no shipping pandering at all. Neither from the old generation or the new.
> I had enough with Gaiden, I want action!



I wouldn't care if they show more about the older shippings, mostly the couples daily life  but not in a romantic tone. 
For example, more of Boruto familiar life and what he thinks of his parents, and the same with Sarada, Inojin, etc... It will include so, hints of their parents relationship and interactions or lack of. 

As for the new generation, I would like no more ships too, or at least make this rather a subtle aspect, not the main plot for anyone.


----------



## Indra (Mar 11, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> But I wonder with whom Salad and Boruto could hook if not with each other?
> 
> *Salad with Inojin and Bolt with ChouChou?*
> 
> ...


No wonder Kishimoto is pairing them together !


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 11, 2016)

Well not everyone can get a Girl Nin....the ratio is somewhere between 3-1 and 4 or 5-1


----------



## MS81 (Mar 12, 2016)

When the one shot manga comes out?


----------



## Brooks (Mar 12, 2016)

I need to see more of the Rinnegan and then will I be happy.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2016)

Zef said:


> Please, BoruSara is the next NaruSaku. Obvious Red Herring is obvious:ignoramus
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



ew salad, not even oro is interested in her 

still, it will become canon one day so........... poor burrito


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> LOL if it was revealed that Oro did make Mitsuki for his and SASUKE'S DNA.
> 
> Oro: You are into each other kids? Surprise, i*c*st!!



no, mitsuki is too pure for filthy sasuke DNA 

he is obviously the result of oro impregnating (or being impregnated) by tonari


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 12, 2016)

Addy said:


> no, mitsuki is too pure for filthy sasuke DNA
> 
> he is obviously the result of oro impregnating (or being impregnated) by tonari



Oro impregnating Toneri would be just so much awesome.

It would make Toneri's obsession with Hinata even more lulzy.

A BI chick being yandere over another chick(plus willing to destroy the world) and later impregnated by a guy?

Cool.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 12, 2016)

Addy said:


> he is obviously the result of oro impregnating (or being impregnated) by tonari



I'm rooting for the test tube theory when it comes to Mitsuki. His father/mother is a scientist after all.

Also Orochimaru only impregnates little boys, that's why he pays no attention to Sarada XD


----------



## gershwin (Mar 12, 2016)

Meat said:


> I hope you guys learned your lesson and stop investing on ships so that there will be an everlasting peace and no more heartaches.
> 
> BTW,
> 
> ...



What about ShikaYodo?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 12, 2016)

Addy said:


> ew salad, not even oro is interested in her
> 
> still, it will become canon one day so........... *poor burrito*





Let's hope that never happen!


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Oro impregnating Toneri would be just so much awesome.
> 
> It would make Toneri's obsession with Hinata even more lulzy.
> 
> ...





LadyTenTen said:


> I'm rooting for the test tube theory when it comes to Mitsuki. His father/mother is a scientist after all.
> 
> Also Orochimaru only impregnates little boys, that's why he pays no attention to Sarada XD



i just love how oro has a son while tsuande only has old people meetings 

and soon  we will learn about mitsuki's mother i hope since there is a special chapter about him 



Hussain said:


> Let's hope that never happen!


at least, once salad marries burrito and have a son, it will be named "uzumaki something" so the uchiha name will be forgotten.

that is worth it, right?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 12, 2016)

If she stayed alone like Tsunade, the uchiha name will be forgotten eventually as well.


----------



## Meat (Mar 12, 2016)

Hussain said:


> If she stayed alone like Tsunade, the uchiha name will be forgotten eventually as well.



Pls explain? Because of what i know, Uchiha and forgotten can't be in a the sentence especially in a Naruto manga.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Mar 12, 2016)

Addy said:


> he is obviously the result of oro impregnating (or being impregnated) by tonari



Oh, god, no. Oro using Toneri's DNA is fine, but I don't want to imagine Toneri.....impregnating him. . Though, if Toneri is Oro's baby daddy, I would beg the question of when Oro and him even had contact.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 12, 2016)

Addy said:


> i just love how oro has a son while tsuande only has old people meetings



Tsunade couldn't move on from Dan, which is quite lame as it made her unable to be happy with Jiraiya/random guy.

I want to believe she joins Mei in double dates XD


----------



## Trojan (Mar 12, 2016)

Meat said:


> Pls explain? Because of what i know, Uchiha and forgotten can't be in a the sentence especially in a Naruto manga.



Well, that's true, but if something will happen with the pairings, it will only happen at the very last chapter. After making so many people butthurt. 

Regardless, if they became extinct at the end, I'll still be satisfied.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 12, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> Tsunade couldn't move on from Dan, which is quite lame as it made her unable to be happy with Jiraiya/random guy.
> 
> I want to believe she joins Mei in double dates XD



A real loss no more natural born Moukton Users Possible.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 12, 2016)

Hussain said:


> If they became extinct at the end, I'll still be satisfied.



Sarada wants to become hokage, and taking into account how Kishi loves Christmas Cakes jokes she will remain single.
Because men of the Narutoverse don't marry powerful women and they are miserable because of that for some reason 

The future of the Uchiha family depends on the onion clones.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 12, 2016)

I like to think Oro adopted him


----------



## Platypus (Mar 12, 2016)

Will Toneri ever reappear? Kishi wanted to include him in the Boruto movie, but his boss told him not to iirc. Kodachi did refer to Toneri in the prologue of the novelization. Chances are they want to continue the Otsutsuki subplot.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 12, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> Sarada wants to become hokage, and taking into account how Kishi loves Christmas Cakes jokes she will remain single.
> Because men of the Narutoverse don't marry powerful women and they are miserable because of that for some reason
> 
> The future of the Uchiha family depends on the onion clones.



Poor Kitsuchi.... 

Then again Chiyo and Sakura despite being strong got the D at one point...


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2016)

9 pages of shitting on the art and pairings. lmao I guess I can see what's coming when this starts.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 12, 2016)

Raiden said:


> 9 pages of shitting on the art and pairings. lmao I guess I can see what's coming when this starts.



In before monthly 'art sucks' threads to replace the 'Itachi in this chapter' threads. Or have both... why not. 
Pairing talk will be contained in the appropriate section, luckily.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 12, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Poor Kitsuchi....
> 
> Then again Chiyo and Sakura despite being strong got the D at one point...



None of them are hokage, in fact Sakura seems to be a housewife.
The child hospital from the novels is not even mentioned in Gaiden 

So, you rather rule the country or ride the D


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 12, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> None of them are hokage, in fact Sakura seems to be a housewife.
> The child hospital from the novels is not even mentioned in Gaiden
> 
> So, you rather rule the country or ride the D



Maybe Salad will need to find her "Dan" and prevent him from kicking the bucket...at least till they do the naughty.

Still, her face will be on the hokage monument...

A shame that Sakura seems not to know this. She would get the D again from Sasuke to protect the Uchiha clan.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 12, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe Salad will need to find her "Dan"



No please, then she'll wish for her "Dan" to be the hokage instead of her.
Don't you remember Tsunade's dream? Or Kushina's past?

The D ruins everything


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2016)

Platypus said:


> In before monthly 'art sucks' threads to replace the 'Itachi in this chapter' threads. Or have both... why not.
> Pairing talk will be contained in the appropriate section, luckily.



Some kind of "Art Complaints" thread might help.

or a stickied "General Related/Nonrelated Manga Grievances" hahaha.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 12, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> No please, then she'll wish for her "Dan" to be the hokage instead of her.
> Don't you remember Tsunade's dream? Or Kushina's past?
> 
> The D ruins everything



How about letting the "Dan" be hokage and then once he dies let Salad become the next hokage?

Hopefully with the "Dan" living no longer than a year after Salad's pregnancy. 

That way Salad's gets the D and the hokage title as well.

The best of both worlds. 



Zensuki said:


> I like to think Oro adopted him



Those snake'y eyes that Mitsuki got make that highly unlikely though. 

Though it would be sweet on Oro's part if Mitsuki was adopted.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 12, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Though it would be sweet on Oro's part if Mitsuki was adopted.



I'd have never imagined I'll see Orochimaru and sweet in the same sentence XD


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 12, 2016)

Platypus said:


> In before monthly 'art sucks' threads to replace the 'Itachi in this chapter' threads. Or have both... why not.
> Pairing talk will be contained in the appropriate section, luckily.



The chapter discussion threads though


----------



## Danzio (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm not surprised. 


I like the universe itself I just hope we won't see exact clones and the author isn't afraid to keep it fresh or take the series in a  different direction from the original e.g. more focus on individual/team missions.


----------



## Frieza (Mar 12, 2016)

I still believe the theory(that I just made up) that Tsunade got pregnant at 60 because of Kakashi; that is how he became the 6th.


----------



## Toph (Mar 12, 2016)

Frieza said:


> I still believe the theory(that I just made up) that Tsunade got pregnant at 60 because of Kakashi; that is how he became the 6th.



Isn't Tsunade at that age where she has gone through menopause


----------



## Muah (Mar 12, 2016)

The fact that killerbee or the raikage didnt pop a baby in tsunade is just asian racism.


----------



## Toph (Mar 12, 2016)

ewww, why do you wanna put tsunade up with that notorious mofo that is the raikage, and that wandering stereotype, killer bee, fuck them

i'm just fine that tsunade didn't spawn any brats, she's better off dying alone with the integrity she has left unlike the majority of the characters


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Mar 12, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> ewww, why do you wanna put tsunade up with that notorious mofo that is the raikage, and that wandering stereotype, killer bee, fuck them
> 
> i'm just fine that tsunade didn't spawn any brats, she's better off dying alone with the integrity she has left unlike the majority of the characters


Having children mean the loss of your integrity?  I think it's sad she i didn't have kids; she's the last of the Senju (that we know about), so her death means the end of the clan, unless they're planning to introduce more of them.



LadyTenTen said:


> Sarada wants to become hokage, and taking into account how Kishi loves Christmas Cakes jokes she will remain single.
> *Because men of the Narutoverse don't marry powerful women and they are miserable because of that for some reason*
> 
> The future of the Uchiha family depends on the onion clones.


Oh, come on, that's not true.....*looks at every female kage* Oh, my god, it is true. Well, this is a new generation; maybe Sarada will set a new precedent for powerful women having relationships


----------



## Frieza (Mar 12, 2016)

Yes most women go through menopause in the late 30 and 40s. But this is a manga - not reality. She has a jitsu that makes her young gain = case closed.


----------



## Toph (Mar 12, 2016)

tsunades looks is fake tho, shes using some disguise jutsu iirc. she was a barren old alcoholic raisin after her fight against madara.



Young Lord Minato said:


> Having children mean the loss of your integrity?  I think it's sad she i didn't have kids; she's the last of the Senju (that we know about), so her death means the end of the clan, unless they're planning to introduce more of them.



why is it sad? not everyone has to end their stories with romance and babies ever after to live a fulfilling a life y'know
besides she already lost her love of her life, and then decades later her best childhood friend. 
let the woman be alone i say


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 12, 2016)

When is this starting


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> Tsunade couldn't move on from Dan, which is quite lame as it made her unable to be happy with Jiraiya/random guy.
> 
> I want to believe she joins Mei in double dates XD



at least we know what would have happened to sakura/hinata if they didnt get sasuke and naruto.

that is one use for tsuande's existence


----------



## Toph (Mar 12, 2016)

Satsuki said:


> When is this starting



prolly april or may iunno


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Mar 12, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> tsunades looks is fake tho, shes using some disguise jutsu iirc. she was a barren old alcoholic raisin after her fight against madara.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant it's sad because it means the end of the Senju


----------



## Toph (Mar 12, 2016)

not really, although with tsunade dying, it marks the end of hashirama's legacy, naruto, karin, boruto and himawari are still alive to continue to keep the senju clan alive


----------



## Indra (Mar 12, 2016)

Siblings in this Manga don't really have a good slate. Unless the character is extremely irrelevant like Hana.

My only hope is that I can start to like other side characters as much as I do the main character. World building would be nice too.

Though I know side characters are generally liked, but some of the side characters suck. Like a large percent of Konoha 11 for example


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 12, 2016)

Brooks said:


> I need to see more of the Rinnegan and then will I be happy.



Bless.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 12, 2016)

Young Lord Minato said:


> I meant it's sad because it means the end of the Senju



Yamato counts as Senju? if he stops wandering around Orochimaru's hideout, he might find some woman to have children with


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 12, 2016)

Young Lord Minato said:


> I meant it's sad because it means the end of the Senju



Nowhere in the manga was it stated that the Senju were an extinct clan. Tsunade was the only part-Senju with any relevance. The Uzumaki aren't an extinct clan either. They were dispersed throughout the lands after the destruction of Uzushiogakure.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 12, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> ewww, why do you wanna put tsunade up with that notorious mofo that is the raikage, and that wandering stereotype, killer bee, fuck them
> 
> i'm just fine that tsunade didn't spawn any brats, she's better off dying alone with the integrity she has left unlike the majority of the characters



Well let people ship what they want...not sure how she loses Integrity though...there is really no beef in the manga to stop it...

I say Tsunade and Ei is interesting purely for the potential of how broken that be you get potentially the perfect body in this manga..Insane Stamina/Vitality/Resilience along with super strength, super speed, broken regeneration and insane durability...additionally you might even get Black Lightning and Moukton...it be pretty broken. 

Naruto, Boruto, Himiwari, Karin, etc mean we still have Uzamakis...Senju clan no so much.


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 12, 2016)

Senju probably married into other clans


----------



## Indra (Mar 12, 2016)

Seriously though. Will we ever see a real Uzumaki Clan member? I'm not talking about Kushina or Mito. I mean seeing one in person, actually using Uzumaki seals to fight and stuff


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 12, 2016)

lndra said:


> Seriously though. Will we ever see a real Uzumaki Clan member? I'm not talking about Kushina or Mito. I mean seeing one in person, actually using Uzumaki seals to fight and stuff



Kishi should've showed that leader of the clan doing some sealing while fighting. He was linked up with hashirama he had to have some kind of clout.

All them mask in that uzumaki temple...what a waste. Not saying all them had to be death god level jutsu but it would have nice to see what some of them did. Ship has long sailed tho.


----------



## Indra (Mar 12, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Kishi should've showed that leader of the clan doing some sealing while fighting. He was linked up with hashirama he had to have some kind of clout.
> 
> All them mask in that uzumaki temple...what a waste. Not saying all them had to be death god level jutsu but it would have nice to see what some of them did. Ship has long sailed tho.


It is a fuckin' waste. I mean not even Naruto has used Uzumaki abilities despite being an Uzumaki.

Yet Minato, The 3rd, Orochimaru, Sakura, and who-ever I have missed all have had some kind of ability from that Clan despite not being distinctly related to it by blood.


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Mar 12, 2016)

lndra said:


> It is a fuckin' waste. I mean not even Naruto has used Uzumaki abilities despite being an Uzumaki.
> 
> Yet Minato, The 3rd, Orochimaru, Sakura, and who-ever I have missed all have had some kind of ability from that Clan despite not being distinctly related to it by blood.



Isn't Karin also an Uzumaki?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 12, 2016)

lndra said:


> It is a fuckin' waste. I mean not even Naruto has used Uzumaki abilities despite being an Uzumaki.
> 
> Yet Minato, The 3rd, Orochimaru, Sakura, and who-ever I have missed all have had some kind of ability from that Clan despite not being distinctly related to it by blood.





It might be too late for naruto but boruto might have a chance. How will he connect with his clan roots? Oro researched what was left of them but has no reason to spill what he knows. Oh well kishi can go the corny shounen route and have him acquire knowledge after meeting a ghost ....


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 12, 2016)

Frieza said:


> Yes most women go through menopause in the late 30 and 40s. But this is a manga - not reality. She has a jitsu that makes her young gain = case closed.



Popping in to set this straight: Women generally go through menopause in the early 50s (at least in the USA). As you say, not that it matters with Tsunade because as long as she has that anti-aging jutsu she likely has not done so.


----------



## Indra (Mar 12, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> It might be too late for naruto but boruto might have a chance. How will he connect with his clan roots? Oro researched what was left of them but has no reason to spill what he knows. Oh well kishi can go the corny shounen route and have him acquire knowledge after meeting a ghost ....


Right 

It would be really cool for Boruto to explore his Uzumaki roots, since he didn't really inherit anything from the Hyuuga Clan outside of Taijutsu. Which anyone can pretty much learn without the Byakugan (at least the way he uses it). Minato also learned Uzumaki sealing jutsu from Kushina, but seemed to develop Hirashin on his own, or through her help. Wasn't really specified. 

He might as well be the next-and-coming Tobirama/Minato. Already uses Shadow Clones, has Water release, the Rasengan, and all he's missing is a nice S/T setup 



BiggsDarklighter said:


> Isn't Karin also an Uzumaki?


I listed all the people who weren't related to the Uzumaki Clan in anyway (as in blood), and had some type of Uzumaki sealing ability.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 13, 2016)

Ah well i think the blood is what is relevant...ie copying some DNA doesnt make you as good as an elite who is the real deal has been shown repeatedly unless ur Kabuto and u cheat with a lot of different DNA from real bloodlines.


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Mar 13, 2016)

it shame that mitsuki was left out of the page spread, i guess he not so important to ruin the dymanic duo of Sarada an Boruto..lol.. gonna get this own two-page spread about him..lol


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2016)

lndra said:


> It is a fuckin' waste. I mean not even Naruto has used Uzumaki abilities despite being an Uzumaki.
> 
> Yet Minato, The 3rd, Orochimaru, Sakura, and who-ever I have missed all have had some kind of ability from that Clan despite not being distinctly related to it by blood.



there was too much power ups for the uchiha clan. i think that is why kishi didn't repeat the same mistake with the uzumaki clan. 

although, the idea of burrito using chains is


----------



## Skilatry (Mar 13, 2016)

Muah said:


> The fact that killerbee or the raikage didnt pop a baby in tsunade is just asian racism.



Tsunade's not a mudshark.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 13, 2016)

Uzumakis became irrelevant as soon as it was established that the strongest clans and their rivalry was Uchiha and Senju.

I would like to see more Senjus though.


----------



## db84x (Mar 13, 2016)

I hope more Ootsuki will join the party too


----------



## Indra (Mar 13, 2016)

Addy said:


> there was too much power ups for the uchiha clan. i think that is why kishi didn't repeat the same mistake with the uzumaki clan.
> 
> although, the idea of burrito using chains is


Honestly I find the Uzumaki Clan potential more interesting than what I've seen from the Clan's he introduced (Tbh I can't even get myself to like the Uchiha Clan because it just became so stale). 

They are a Clan whom are distinctively related to the Senju, the strongest group of Shinobi during the War Era. Despite this they aren't apart of the Clan, but both groups seemed to have close ties with one another (with Hashirama placing the Uzumaki insignia on Ninja jackets). Not directly stated to be apart of the War that was going on, the Uzumaki Clan itself took Uzushiogakure as it's home, making them probably one of the first Clans to make an entire Country (via Kushina) their own without help. Soon enough people began to fear the Uzumaki, to the point where they had to attack the Village just to remove them from existence. Kushina did note that those who survived the ambush, scattered themselves across the World. 

Now here we have so much writing potential. What kind of Fuuinjutsu techniques made the nations afraid, to where they had to remove the Clan from existence?

What kind of battle took place? Can you image the slaughtering of the Uzumaki Clan, mind you not by two Uchiha, but nations of shinobi coming together?

And what of the Uzumaki that survived? Where was their revolution? How come no one branched their pain off onto the remaining Uzumaki Clan characters to make some kind conflict where they wanted revenge for their people being slaughtered, like how Sasuke wanted revenge for Itachi?


Jesus Christ Kishimoto.

"Oh my ancestors got murdered off because they were considered to be too powerful. I'm just gonna less it pass now because they weren't my sons and daughters" 



Imagine for a second that the Village of Konohagakure (and the other Four) decided that it was best to destroy the Uzumaki Clan. How you ask? What if the relationship between Senju and Uzumaki led to the downfall of the Clan, as Konohagakure began to realize just how powerful they were becoming despite not being considered one of the Main Villages of the Shinobi World. What if an Uzumaki found out the truth, that Konohagakure betrayed them and revealed their secrets? Hell it doesn't even have to be Konoha, but I'm just throwing ideas out there. It could of added onto Sasuke's determination in order to fix the Village system as he began to find out how corrupted they were. This could of even balanced the discussion between Naruto and Sasuke, and add another thing in common that they both share in the never-ending list of Yin=Yang. 

That's just a tidbit of what kind of story conflict he could of put on just that Clan alone, the Village, and characters who would be in that conflict. It's actually quite sad that he loves to introduce such interesting points, and then makes them disappear after a few chapters or so.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 13, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Uzumakis became irrelevant as soon as it was established that the strongest clans and their rivalry was Uchiha and Senju.
> 
> I would like to see more Senjus though.



I don't understand why Kishimoto didn't just create more Senju characters instead of having everyone steal Hashirama's powers. The only Senju characters that have shown for anything are Hashirama, Tobirama, and Tsunade and it's basically only Hashirama's strength that really even matters concerning the Senju name anyway. Besides the dead fodder Senju, the only one that was named and had one line in the databook for having "world renown genjutsu ability" was Touka and she had zero role in the manga besides showing up in the background of one or two panels.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 13, 2016)

Abanikochan said:


> I don't understand why Kishimoto didn't just create more Senju characters instead of having everyone steal Hashirama's powers. The only Senju characters that have shown for anything are Hashirama, Tobirama, and Tsunade and it's basically only Hashirama's strength that really even matters concerning the Senju name anyway. Besides the dead fodder Senju, the only one that was named and had one line in the databook for having "world renown genjutsu ability" was Touka and she had zero role in the manga besides showing up in the background of one or two panels.


Reading this stung a bit because it's the truth. I'm surprised this manga got what little memorable/cool stuff it does with all the cloning of movesets that went on. Everybody stealing sharingan, everybody stealing hashi cells, everybody stealing bijuu chakra etc. 

Hope all the chuunin exams participants that didn't get to show their skills in the boruto movie got some unique stuff in the boruto manga. I know they won't but still...smh.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 14, 2016)

Whoohoo! Finally some release dates confirmed by Shueisha~


*Spoiler*: __ 





 





Originally posted by me on reddit:




Shinobi once again!!

Drawn by Masashi Kishimoto

Naruto Gaiden to be released in the 21/22 joint issue (of WSJ, JPN release date 4/25)

A super-volume publication!!

-----

& BORUTO monthly serialization begins from the 23rd issue (of WSJ) starting 5/9!!


----------



## Zef (Mar 14, 2016)

Someone on tumblr said this series will be released May 9th. 

Edit: Hi OD


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 14, 2016)

Zef said:


> Someone on tumblr said this series will be released May 9th.
> 
> Edit: Hi OD



Long time no see~! :3

Yup.

We'll get the one-shot from Kishi, then two weeks later (b/c it's the golden week break, IIRC)  Boruto will start in WSJ~


----------



## Platypus (Mar 14, 2016)

Finally, dates. Now someone add them to the title so people stop asking when serialization is going to start, pls. 

*@OrganicDinosaur*
It seems Tazmo broke the site's charset and he hasn't come back since then.  Try switching your browser encoding to UTF-8. This should fix most characters for you, Japanese ones included (unless they're in bold/italic I've noticed) .


----------



## Meat (Mar 14, 2016)

Telegrams, are you ready?


----------



## Zef (Mar 14, 2016)

Meat said:


> Telegrams, are you ready?



I am.
I can't wait for this section to have discussions again.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 14, 2016)

I want to see Kishi's one-shot but I'm not terribly interested in the Boruto manga.


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 14, 2016)

*Finally, some new fresh stories *


----------



## Toph (Mar 14, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *Finally, some new fresh stories *



In other words, rinsing and recycling.


----------



## Skilatry (Mar 14, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> In other words, rinsing and recycling.



Yet you'll still read it.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 14, 2016)

Skilatry said:


> Yet you'll still read it.


because it will probably bad enough to be amusing


----------



## Toph (Mar 14, 2016)

^ this tbh

nothing else matters to me in this series anymore, i just like to mock this series cos Kishimoto gave me the opportunity
the badder and cheesy this series gets, the better


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 14, 2016)

I can't wait .
Sarada : Come, Boruto !
Boruto : I'm coming, Sarada !


----------



## Milady (Mar 14, 2016)

Meat said:


> Telegrams, are you ready?



It's  gonna be full of people complaining, whining, and bitching...so YES!!!!!!


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 14, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> In other words, rinsing and recycling.



In other words, you will love it so much, that you will be coming back to read it months from now


----------



## Toph (Mar 14, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> I can't wait .
> Sarada : Come, Boruto !
> Boruto : I'm coming, Sarada !



Sarada: BORUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Boruto: SARADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2016)

Brooks said:


> I need to see more of the Rinnegan and then will I be happy.




*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Toph (Mar 14, 2016)

Nah, mane. I ain't gonna read the adventures of Burrito, Salad and the New Gen kids, the closest thing I'd read to the spin-off are probably the spoilers and that's it. I've already been through hell reading the main series plus the atrocity that is Gaiden. 

Besides, now that Hunter x Hunter is resuming, the spin-off is prone to get overshadowed if Togashi isn't heading to another hiatus very soon.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> Besides, now that Hunter x Hunter is resuming, the spin-off is prone to get overshadowed if Togashi isn't heading to another hiatus very soon.



........



Hussain said:


> I predict he will continue 1 to 3 weeks, then he will take a break for the next 20 years.



This pretty much.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 14, 2016)

I expect the series to decrease in quality with each arc like the original.


----------



## Toph (Mar 14, 2016)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I expect the series to decrease in quality with each arc like the original.



You think the Boruto spin-off is going to copy Hunter x Hunter like the first half of the main series did now that Togashi is returning?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 14, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> You think the Boruto spin-off is going to copy Hunter x Hunter like the first half of the main series did now that Togashi is returning?



I think they're just going to copy the entire way through whether it's the original series, HxH, whatever, it won't be fresh I know that much. Watch, the first arc will be about them doing some escort mission and it ends with them taking out a Jounin who mentions he wants to be as great as Zabuza or some crap. 

It's going to be bad. I have no hopes.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 14, 2016)

Let's hope Kishi protege pick up were Kishi dropped the ball.


----------



## fuff (Mar 14, 2016)

so the kishi one shot is only gonna be 1-2chapters?


----------



## Platypus (Mar 14, 2016)

It's a one-shot, so one chapter.

WSJ is taking a break the week afterwards (Golden Week).


----------



## fuff (Mar 14, 2016)

ohh thanks...how many pages its gonna be the use small amount?? or since its a double sj is gonna be a bit longer/


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 14, 2016)

fuff said:


> ohh thanks...how many pages its gonna be the use small amount?? or since its a double sj is gonna be a bit longer/




*The one-shot manga usually contains between 20-45 pages based on the story, Kishi won't do more than 25 pages as I think....

Double issue doesn't mean we get longer/double chapters as many people think. It means that this issue takes two weeks slots and since we have the Golden Week in the first week of May so we won't get any Shonen manga at that week....*


----------



## Eliyua23 (Mar 14, 2016)

I think it's gonna be hard to top pt 1 of the series because there were just so many cool elements there that this will be a retread , but pt 2 it will be better because the characters are fresh and we can get back to some fresh dynamics , and it seems the way its set up now we wont be having a Sasuke vs Naruto, child of destiny hanging over our heads , they can actually make this one about ninja and I like the fact that out of the gate Boruto says he doesnt want to be Hokage and Sarada seems to be a much more competent shinobi than Sakura was at this age and she actually has an ambition outside of being somebody's girlfriend , also mitsuki maybe can show us what kind of abilities Orochimaru had before all the experiments and he was a hero in the leaf village


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 14, 2016)

Finally got some dates. The Mitsuki one shot is bound to be entertaining. Still iffy on the Boruto manga, especially with that art and it being monthly.


----------



## Indra (Mar 14, 2016)

Naruto is Naruto.

Let's see what they do.


----------



## fuff (Mar 14, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> Finally got some dates. The Mitsuki one shot is bound to be entertaining. Still iffy on the Boruto manga, especially with that art and it being monthly.



i agree with u! boruto manga i prob will not stick with cause i cant stand the art...but who knows


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 14, 2016)

This boruto manga is monthly tho right ?


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 14, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> This boruto manga is monthly tho right ?




*Yup, with THIS art.... *


----------



## fuff (Mar 14, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> This boruto manga is monthly tho right ?



ya its gonna be monthly...but 45pages or so with ugly art....


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 14, 2016)

why do people hate the art ? It looks ok.

The only downside is that it is monthly so no weekly telegrams wars


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 14, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> why do people hate the art ? It looks ok.
> 
> The only downside is that it is monthly so no weekly telegrams wars



*
Because they used to see Kishi's art for the story which is getting incredible time by time, thanks to Suzuki's (Naruto anime character designer) influence to his artwork and his talent as well...

Perhaps Ikemoto (a.k.a Ike) is improving his artwork since the manga announcement and yeah it looks okay, hopefully we'll get a preview of his new manga to see how does he improve it... *


----------



## Gabe (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice a one shot and boruto manga coming soon. Should be fun


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 14, 2016)

fuff said:


> i agree with u! boruto manga i prob will not stick with cause i cant stand the art...but who knows



Hopefully it improves, or the writing makes up for it. It's Naruto and it's only one chapter a month, so I'll at least try to bear with it.


----------



## Indra (Mar 14, 2016)

I mean at some point you must expect the art to be totally different since it's not Kishimoto anymore. I mean look at the original OPM compared to the revised edition


----------



## Trojan (Mar 14, 2016)

Whether it's bad or not, at least we will get something to complain about.  
That's far better than complaining about the same shit every time like

1- why this pairing happened and not that. This pairing sucks ass holy shit
2- how can hashirama possibly be killed *whining* *whining* 

and all the other BS.


And I wonder if my heart will take any more uchiha rubbish tho.


----------



## Sarada (Mar 14, 2016)

from the art style it doesn't feel like the continuation of the same story I followed for 710 chapters 
also, rename this place into burritoforums


----------



## LesExit (Mar 14, 2016)

Sarada said:


> from the art style it doesn't feel like the continuation of the same story I followed for 710 chapters


ya the art style throws everything off so much for me....

The way he draws their facials details looks god awful to me...


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 14, 2016)

I would hope that it focuses more on lower level opponents for them to fight, using the fact Naruto is back home in Konoha and Sasuke is wandering dimensions to explain why they fix everything, but I have a strong feeling they'll just have them begin fighting aliens within the first few issues.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2016)

Can't wait for the Manga, art looks realistically awesome!  And we finally get the panty shots we have been missing for years.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 14, 2016)

Eliyua23 said:


> I think it's gonna be hard to top pt 1 of the series



Nothing Kishimoto or his underlings will ever write that's based on Naruto will ever top part 1.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 14, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Whether it's bad or not, at least we will get something to complain about.
> That's far better than complaining about the same shit every time like
> 
> 1- why this pairing happened and not that. This pairing sucks ass holy shit
> ...



We'll know if Kishimoto is actually spearheading this and the new writer is just a puppet writer if part 3 is another Uchiha wank


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2016)

Choa said:


> Nothing Kishimoto or his underlings will ever write that's based on Naruto will ever top part 1.



He already has, it was called Pt. 2.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2016)

Meat said:


> Telegrams, are you ready?



I am so fucking ready. Been waiting for this lol.


----------



## Indra (Mar 15, 2016)

Kishimoto will be wanking Sasuke for sure. Even Ukyo grabbed his habit of over explaining how manly Sasuke is without actually showing it


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 15, 2016)

Hopefully sasuke wank and his rinnegan can go hand and hand. Otherwise they can keep it.


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 15, 2016)

I want more Inojin


----------



## fuff (Mar 15, 2016)

its says kishi does naruto one shot..we know its about mitsuki but...why didnt they say boruto one shot...uhmm....i dunno if the mitsuki thing is 100% confirmed because i remember last year rumors about naruto so called thrid child LOL


----------



## Zef (Mar 15, 2016)

They didn't say Boruto one-shot because it's not about Boruto (Thank God)


----------



## Indra (Mar 15, 2016)

fuff said:


> its says kishi does naruto one shot..we know its about mitsuki but...why didnt they say boruto one shot...uhmm....i dunno if the mitsuki thing is 100% confirmed because i remember last year rumors about naruto so called thrid child LOL


It's funny because the One Shot that Kishimoto is making was never really stated to be Mitsuki outside of a tweet or something, right? Anyway, it's most likely him, due to each member of Team Konohamaru having their respected own little story. 

This was cute though 



			
				ANN Kishimoto said:
			
		

> At a preview screening for Boruto -Naruto the Movie- last July, Boruto voice actress Yuko Sanpei said that she "wanted to see the films continue," and Kishimoto responded with a wry smile, "I can't. Please let me rest now." After finishing Naruto, Kishimoto said, "During this time, I finally went on my honeymoon. Even though my son has grown as big as [protagonist Naruto's son] Boruto." Kishimoto had gotten married over a decade ago.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 15, 2016)

A lot of characters in the series deserve a one-shot explaining their past, yet Kishimoto only does it with a completely new one

It's like he wants me to hate the kid.


----------



## LesExit (Mar 15, 2016)

Zef said:


> They didn't say Boruto one-shot because it's not about Boruto (Thank God)


I care much more about Boruto than Mitsuki...
I'm still alarmed he let Orochimaru have a child in the first place


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 15, 2016)

LesExit said:


> I care much more about Boruto than Mitsuki...
> I'm still alarmed he let Orochimaru have a child in the first place



I'm still alarmed a test tube baby from a villain stole Metal Lee's role in the next generation.


----------



## Addy (Mar 15, 2016)

mitsuki manga date? anything?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2016)

How do you know he wasn't natural?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 15, 2016)

"Itachi in this chapter" threads coming 

"The Weekly Otsutsuki Disappointment Thread."


----------



## Zef (Mar 15, 2016)

LesExit said:


> I care much more about Boruto than Mitsuki...
> I'm still alarmed he let Orochimaru have a child in the first place



I don't care for him either. It's very disturbing how Orochimaru got a better ending then a lot of the cast.

-Became immortal 
-Does experiments without restraint 
-Allowed to reproduce asexually

Like.....can Kishi stop rewarding these villains? 
Obito kills thousands then gets to lose his virginity to Rin in the afterlife. But at least Obito changed. Oro is still the same scumbag.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 15, 2016)

I wonder if there will be more Otsutsuki


----------



## Addy (Mar 15, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> "Itachi in this chapter" threads coming
> 
> "The Weekly Otsutsuki Disappointment Thread."



i can smell it from here


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 15, 2016)

Sasuke is the new Itachi


----------



## Milady (Mar 15, 2016)

Addy said:


> i can smell it from here


I predicted it way back 
Looking forward to it 



Zensuki said:


> Sasuke is the new Itachi



Incoming "Sasuke in this chapter" threads


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Mar 15, 2016)

> Sasuke is the new Itachi
> Incoming "Sasuke in this chapter" threads


Might dead soon like his brodahh


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 15, 2016)

For how long is the manga supposed to last? I'll read it out of curiosity, hopefully it will be entertaining enough.

Still have to watch the Boruto movie, too.


----------



## Indra (Mar 15, 2016)

Sasuke is the new Jiraiya I think.


----------



## Toph (Mar 15, 2016)

lndra said:


> Sasuke is the new Jiraiya I think.



reported


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 15, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> reported



rofl I'm done


----------



## Meat (Mar 15, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Sasuke is the new Itachi



And Boruto is the new douchebag.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 15, 2016)

Meat said:


> And Boruto is the new douchebag.



Bolt is not a douche tho.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 15, 2016)

I wonder how many pages the new series will have for a monthly thing...  



Yagami1211 said:


> "Itachi in this chapter" threads coming
> 
> "The Weekly Otsutsuki Disappointment Thread."


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 15, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Bolt is not a douche tho.



Douche > Bolt?


----------



## MS81 (Mar 15, 2016)

I hope we see what past kages been up to.


----------



## Indra (Mar 15, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> reported




I mean the similarities are there, right?


----------



## Tayimus (Mar 15, 2016)

Zef said:


> I don't care for him either. It's very disturbing how Orochimaru got a better ending then a lot of the cast.
> 
> -Became immortal
> -Does experiments without restraint
> ...





HoroHoro said:


> reported


----------



## Meat (Mar 15, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Bolt is not a douche tho.



Because he will be the new Sasuke.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 15, 2016)

Sasuke's the new Itachi because you know: missing nin, considered like a hokage, hidden in the shadows (why is Sasuke's mission still a secret ), making sacrifices for the greater good.



Meat said:


> And Boruto is the new douchebag.



not even close



Meat said:


> Because he will be the new Sasuke.



not even close


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 15, 2016)

I wonder if they'll pull a Super and retell the movie. 

I'm assuming the anime, after it's done with 699, will then cover the novels/ extended The Last/ other blank period stuff before covering 700 and finishing up Shippuden to give this manga some time to build up, and then a new Boruto anime series will first cover Gaiden and Boruto before getting into this manga series. 

But yeah, the fact Snake Bastard was redeemed despite not being redeemed in the slightest and getting his happy ending is by far the stupidest thing in this series. Kabuto at least had an explanation but Orochimaru? That's even stupider then the aliens.


----------



## LesExit (Mar 15, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> I'm still alarmed a test tube baby from a villain stole Metal Lee's role in the next generation.


Honestly same and I don't even care that much about Metal Lee


Mider T said:


> How do you know he wasn't natural?


lol.

....don't Kishi.


Zef said:


> I don't care for him either. It's very disturbing how Orochimaru got a better ending then a lot of the cast.
> 
> -Became immortal
> -Does experiments without restraint
> ...


Orochimaru should've died a long ass time ago. 

The experiments thing really bothers me...the way Naruto just walked in his hideout not giving a fuck. 

Kishi just doesn't take his writing too seriously


----------



## Addy (Mar 15, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Sasuke is the new Itachi



oh heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel no.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2016)

That's insulting to the King. Sasuke will never be on his level.


----------



## Indra (Mar 15, 2016)

Itachi's circumstances are different though, way different. Plus everything you said, Jiraiya had the same thing, bar the Hokage situation because he never wanted to be one. Hell from what I understand, Itachi never wanted to be the Hokage either. Not in the Manga, or in canon. He was only compared to a Hokage through intellect, which has nothing to do with Sasuke's Hokage path. The only person who wanted Itachi to be Hokage was Sasuke, but that comment never made sense to me. 

Sasuke doesn't really make sacrifices that he can't help himself (like not visiting his family), Itachi was forced to do it based on the circumstances around him, and the threat on his brother. Before Sasuke was gathering intel on the Zetsu Army, much like how Jiraiya was gathering intel on the Akatsuki. Afterwards he set an hypothesis and began to search for the new threats, and why they wanted to attack them.

Even now Sasuke (from the new Manga cover) still seems to be wandering forests in search for something. Hence why they have the same role, because Jiraiya mainly did that. Plus Itachi never really took someone as a student, he never really had the time for it. Yet Sasuke entered Boruto's life somewhat haphazardly, kind of similar to how Naruto found Jiraiya randomly too. 

Though if you read my response to Meat, I don't really consider character comparisons to be totally legitimate. If I say a character is similar, I don't mean their traits, actions, or character personality are exactly alike. I just mean based on what they do, they share similar paths. Anyway I do think it's an insult to compare what Itachi went through, in comparison to this.



Meat said:


> Because he will be the new Sasuke.


You can't really copy and paste that sort of character unless someone actually goes through the same thing, or something close to it. Only imitation. Like how Sarada will be the Hokage, but she won't be like 'Naruto'.

Though Boruto's circumstances are different because he wants to be a shinobi like 'Sasuke', though you can just transfer that into being a shinobi that does what Sasuke does.


*Spoiler*: __ 








So who knows what they want to do in the future? Neither I, or anyone else has a higher opinion outside of the facts (above gif). Though it's always cute seeing a denial comment.


----------



## Epyon (Mar 15, 2016)

Being Sarada's father in addition to Boruto's sensei, and having exactly none of respect that Jiraiya and Itachi did for Kakashi for Konohamaru means Sasuke really won't be having the same kind of role in this manga as either of them.


----------



## Indra (Mar 15, 2016)

That's kind of true though.

But in all honesty, Jiraiya never contacted or sought out Naruto after Minato and Kushina died. Despite being his Godfather, right? I mean Sasuke never sought out his daughter despite not starting his mission yet before Naruto became Hokage.

They are kind of similar in that aspect, or at least, Kishimoto is when writing characters who have jobs to do in the shadows. /Meh


----------



## Eliyua23 (Mar 15, 2016)

The only thing I'm having difficulty with is how do we stop Naruto and Sasuke from realistically solving all of the problems ?


----------



## Zef (Mar 15, 2016)

Sasuke has already surpassed Itachi's role.
He doesn't need to commit genocide to keep people safe.:ignoramus 


LesExit said:


> Kishi just doesn't take his writing too seriously


He really should. Orochimaru being immortal is the equivalent of Joker being immortal. Why would you reward such a dangerous character in that way? 


Epyon said:


> Being Sarada's father in addition to Boruto's sensei, and having exactly none of respect that Jiraiya and Itachi did for Kakashi for Konohamaru means Sasuke really won't be having the same kind of role in this manga as either of them.



In Sasuke's defense. He probably doesn't know Konohamaru exists. In fact, I'm pretty sure he doesn't know majority of the cast exists.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 15, 2016)

Skywalker said:


> That's insulting to the King. Sasuke will never be on his level.



You're right. Sasuke is above him.



Eliyua23 said:


> The only thing I'm having difficulty with is how do we stop Naruto and Sasuke from realistically solving all of the problems ?



By having the problems initially revolve around the kids and have the older cast deal with another problem which could perhaps tie in later on. Part 1 and 2 did just this except this time the older characters have already been introduced and fleshed out.....which means no more flashbacks ^^


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 15, 2016)

Naruto and Sasuke may be super ultra powerful but it's not like they can be anywhere at once. there are still a need for ninja to defend the peace and whatever, with lots of rogue ninja like Zabuza and Haku messing things up who aren't god level but still decently strong, so there's still a need for other ninja to travel around and not relying on those two.

That's what I hope anyway, and that we don't just go straight for aliens :/


----------



## Eliyua23 (Mar 15, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> You're right. Sasuke is above him.
> 
> 
> 
> By having the problems initially revolve around the kids and have the older cast deal with another problem which could perhaps tie in later on. Part 1 and 2 did just this except this time the older characters have already been introduced and fleshed out.....which means no more flashbacks ^^




Heres the difference , all of Sasuke parental figures were either dead or out of the village , same with Naruto , then you add in Jiraiya who while obviously powerful you were lead to believe early on there were lurking characters that were more powerful than him and situations came about where even he couldnt deal with them all , Hiruzen was 70 and was severely weakened beyond his prime so he couldnt deal with everything , you basally have a 30 yr old character who is in his prime , infinitely more powerful than any being in the verse just sitting right there in the village , the overall tension level wont be the same.


----------



## Zef (Mar 15, 2016)

Naruto's a Hokage. He doesn't need to solve problems unless the problem is a planet buster.

Did Tsunade hunt Akatsuki in Part 2? No, she sent a bunch of kids to do it. Naruto & Sasuke don't have to get involved. (They will for fanservice though)


----------



## Trojan (Mar 15, 2016)

Zef said:


> Naruto's a Hokage. He doesn't need to solve problems unless the problem is a planet buster.
> 
> Did Tsunade hunt Akatsuki in Part 2? No, she sent a bunch of kids to do it. Naruto & Sasuke don't have to get involved. (They will for fanservice though)



Well, Tsunade was only 1 in the village tho. The problem here

1- If Narudo is in the village, Sasuke should supposedly protect it from the shadows no? 
Unless he will suck ass like his brother who did jack-shit to the akatsuki. 

And if we say he is  better than itachi, and in the level of Jiraiya, then Jiraiya did get involved when 
he got the information about Pain's location and went there. 

2- Narudo can actually use Shadow-clones. We have seen how he change the World War with his clones, and defeated even Kages. So, the same thing can be used here really.


----------



## Toph (Mar 15, 2016)

Zef said:


> Naruto's a Hokage. He doesn't need to solve problems unless the problem is a planet buster.
> 
> Did Tsunade hunt Akatsuki in Part 2? No, she sent a bunch of kids to do it. Naruto & Sasuke don't have to get involved. (They will for fanservice though)



In other words, Naruto is just another asshole Hokage who serves the village system at the expense of the peasants and his own humanity.


----------



## Zef (Mar 15, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Well, Tsunade was only 1 in the village tho. The problem here
> 
> 1- If Narudo is in the village, Sasuke should supposedly protect it from the shadows no?
> Unless he will suck ass like his brother who did jack-shit to the akatsuki.
> ...


1) It depends. Is the woods Sasuke will be in near Konoha? 

2) Naruto isn't going to do everything by himself. Remember what Itachi told him?


HoroHoro said:


> In other words, Naruto is just another asshole Hokage who serves the village system at the expense of the peasants and his own humanity.


Well clearly the new generation is training to be shinobi for some reason.  
They need to go on missions, raise in rank, and one day be prepared to protect the village when Naruto is incapable to do so. Naruto isn't doing the future generation any favors if he does everything for them. There comes a time when people have to stand on their own two feet.


----------



## Indra (Mar 15, 2016)

The fact that Sasuke has the shadow clone jutsu still gives me the giggles


----------



## Trojan (Mar 15, 2016)

Zef said:


> 1) It depends. Is the woods Sasuke will be in near Konoha?
> 
> 2) Naruto isn't going to do everything by himself. Remember what Itachi told him?



1- Why does that matter? He should protect Konoha from foes that are far away from Konoha, and Narudo deals with those who can make it to there. Not the foes who are at the doors. 

2- Who the hell is itachi?  the biggest hypocrite to ever exist? Even he does not believe in the rubbish he said
as he directly after that wanted to fight Kabuto all by himself without Sasuke helping him. lol


Also, Narudo is already doing all the shit. Haven't you seen the movie? He is doing the paper works, interviews, taken the old people cross Konoha, protecting everyone and all the other shit.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 15, 2016)

lndra said:


> The fact that Sasuke has the shadow clone jutsu still gives me the giggles



The shadow clone jutsu can easily make plenty of stuff to make no sense...

Like why Naruto does not create at least 2 shadow clones to always keep his wife and his son company? If he can spare over a 1000 for all other villagers then why Shikamaru does barely allow Boruto to train with his father's clone?


Or why doesn't Sasuke make a clone or two to keep his waifu and Salad company too?

In the movie it seems as if Naruto does not have as much chakra as during the war because keeping that one clone for his daughter's birthday while keeping other clones around causes that one clone to vanish due to tiredness. Even though Naruto during the war could use clones with KCM and fight for days. Plus now he got 100% Kurama.

Sounds like Kishi realized how plot breaking those clones are so he makes Naruto less of a chakra battery so that the story goes the way he wants. Same with Sasuke who could spam PS after getting Rikudou chakra and already fought before against several powerful opponents.

Rustyness and plot induced limitations ahoy.


----------



## Indra (Mar 15, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> The shadow clone jutsu can easily make plenty of stuff to make no sense...
> 
> Like why Naruto does not create at least 2 shadow clones to always keep his wife and his son company? If he can spare over a 1000 for all other villagers then why Shikamaru does barely allow Boruto to train with his father's clone?
> 
> ...


Honestly it was explained but I don't even care about because of how hilarious it is.

Clone system is A level retarded in the story for sure. But I guess nowadays Kishimoto only cares about his self inserted problems, rather than how the actual character deals with it personally


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 15, 2016)

Its not that clones existing is a problem so much its more Naruto can maintain them indefinitely it seems. Part 1 clones seemed to last a few minutes at best so it be a good distraction maybe some short range scouting and they poofed under even minor damage.


----------



## Indra (Mar 15, 2016)

The problem with Naruto using clones is that overtime it resulted in him not being capable of maintaining that many numbered clones for that long. Usually in a fight he would create clones, and they would be gone after a few minutes.

In the Movie his clones are actually working during the day, and that amounts to the pressure of him already working. It's like you are working a 9-5 job, and then you made copies of yourself who also did various jobs around the city. After they release, you would feel the combined experience of working in a specified time amount, in a few seconds. Which is why he is so tired. Not to mention he probably works nights, long nights.

You would think Shikamaru would help him with time management or something. The dude's clones are even tired, to where we see a scene of a clone Naruto sleeping and Kakashi had to wake him up! Naruto will die on the desk I swear


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 15, 2016)

Lol Sarada and Bolt are way behind schedule if they need to be better then Part 1 Naruto and Sasuke. Sarada is better then her mom though. 

Although InoShikaCho Trio is ahead of schedule in my book so there is that. 

Honestly, Konohamaru is the one who is going to look bad most of the time. The initial arcs should keep the threat level manageable.


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 15, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> People don't honestly believe this do they
> I honestly don't know why Naruto is doing such trivial chores when it should be genin doing some of them but I guess its an era of peace.



I think it's supposed to be Naruto overcompensating over finally becoming Hokage. Judging by the ages of Boruto and himawari in the oneshot, he was probably Hokage less than a year and he really wanted to do a good job to show his decades of declarations were justified and he ended up working himself too hard.


----------



## Toph (Mar 15, 2016)

I sure can't wait for the spin-off to be published only to have the fans' expectations trolled like usual
The reason why Kishimoto always succeeds in trolling y'all is cos you guys are really gullible and have too high expectations tbqh


----------



## Silver Fang (Mar 15, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> I think it's supposed to be Naruto overcompensating over finally becoming Hokage. Judging by the ages of Boruto and himawari in the oneshot, he was probably Hokage less than a year and he really wanted to do a good job to show his decades of declarations were justified and he ended up working himself too hard.



This is what I assumed. That he's still new to being Hokage, probably not even into his 2nd year of his term. So, being his typical overly enthusiastic self, he's just really going at it, and even doing things he doesn't have to do to show how serious he is about helping. But I think he may eventually calm down some, and become better at managing his time. He's possibly still a rookie Hokage currently.


----------



## Indra (Mar 15, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> I sure can't wait for the spin-off to be published only to have the fans' expectations trolled like usual
> The reason why Kishimoto always succeeds in trolling y'all is cos you guys are really gullible and have too high expectations tbqh


But most of the posts have people saying that it's not going to be great :/


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 15, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> I think it's supposed to be Naruto overcompensating over finally becoming Hokage. Judging by the ages of Boruto and himawari in the oneshot, he was probably Hokage less than a year and he really wanted to do a good job to show his decades of declarations were justified and he ended up working himself too hard.





Silver Fang said:


> This is what I assumed. That he's still new to being Hokage, probably not even into his 2nd year of his term. So, being his typical overly enthusiastic self, he's just really going at it, and even doing things he doesn't have to do to show how serious he is about helping. But I think he may eventually calm down some, and become better at managing his time. He's possibly still a rookie Hokage currently.



Honestly, from the ages that Boruto and Himawari appeared in the Hokage one shot  (Boruto appeared to be around six and Hima maybe four) it seems to me that Naruto has been Hokage for a number of years. Boruto looks to be eight or nine and in the Academy in ch 700 at a time when it is apparent that Naruto is fairly new to the job (with Boruto feeling left behind) due to the discussion between Kakashi and Gai. By the time of the movie Boruto is around twelve and taking the Chuunin exams and completely over his dad as Hokage. I'm estimating that Naruto had been Hokage for five to six years by then and yet he continued to try to prove his worth by being all things to all people.


----------



## calimike (Mar 16, 2016)

> HPでも告知ありましたが、4月のジャンプはヤバいっす！ハンター再開は勿論、伝説のカードゲーム漫画『遊☆戯☆王』の復活に、岸本先生が描くナルト外伝も！！編集部も期待に沸いています。/Y


----------



## Zef (Mar 16, 2016)

calimike said:


>


I understand nothing.


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 16, 2016)

According to Google translate, seems to say Hunter x Hunter resumes in April, yu-gi-oh is being revived, and Kishimoto is drawing a oneshot.

So, basically the same stuff we already knew.

Oh, and the editing unit is very excited.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 16, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> I think it's supposed to be Naruto overcompensating over finally becoming Hokage. Judging by the ages of Boruto and himawari in the oneshot, he was probably Hokage less than a year and he really wanted to do a good job to show his decades of declarations were justified and he ended up working himself too hard.



What? Naruto has been hokage for at least 5 years by then. Sasuke leaves on his mission prior to him becoming hokage and the one shot. Naruto gets busy as soon as he becomes Hokage, too busy to spend much time with his family or attend birthdays, much to Boruto's anger, but I reckon Kishi could of handled the busy aspects better. He did the same with Sasuke and didn't elaborate on the details of Sasuke's mission.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 16, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> I hope he doesn't. After what happened those two are cringe worthy.



Almost a given with the Mit one shot. I wouldn't be surprised if Kabuto had some kind of role in his birth. And honestly I think a lot of people here will be pissed off regardless of the outcome anyway lol.


----------



## sugarmaple (Mar 16, 2016)

Source : 



> This year's 16th issue of Shueisha's Shonen Jump magazine is announcing on Saturday the full title of Masashi Kishimoto's new Naruto Gaiden one-shot manga.
> 
> The one-shot, titled Naruto Gaiden ~Michita Tsuki ga Terasu Michi~ (Naruto Side Story ~The Path That the Waxing Moon Illuminates~) will tell the story of Mitsuki, one of Boruto's teammates.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 16, 2016)

Indeed there has been a lot of waxing in Naruto lately.

.

Cool beans. So basically Mitsuki has something to do with the moon becoming full. Glad to see some consistency in the story, even though I'm personally not a big fan of concluding plot.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Mar 16, 2016)

I had this feeling mitsuki is related to ootsutsuki 
just no plss


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2016)

Can't wait now that we have a title!


----------



## Addy (Mar 16, 2016)

> The Path That the *Waxing Moon *Illuminates



.................................................... what? 

mitsukli waxes the moon?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 16, 2016)

Nothing too new... more 'Springtime' fluff, tale of the ninjas, 

ボルトと同じ班 (謎?) の少年
ミツキの物語！！

The (mysterious?) boy from the same team as Boruto...the tale of Mitsuki!!

And then standard announcement of colour cover. 



Addy said:


> .................................................... what?
> 
> mitsukli waxes the moon?



A waxing moon is one that becomes fuller (like the cycle of the moon-->crescent shaped moon 'waxes'/gets bigger to the 'full' circular moon that we can see every month)


----------



## Indra (Mar 16, 2016)

Well tbh people thought Mitsuki looked more like Toneri, than Orochimaru himself. So wouldn't be surprised if something weird is going on.


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 16, 2016)

So Orochimaru is the mother, Toneri is the father?


----------



## Addy (Mar 16, 2016)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Nothing too new... more 'Springtime' fluff, tale of the ninjas,
> 
> ボルトと同じ?☻ (謎?) の少年
> ミツ?☻の物語！！
> ...


as usual, thanks for the culture course 

do we have a date on when it is released? 



lndra said:


> Well tbh people thought Mitsuki looked more like Toneri, than Orochimaru himself. So wouldn't be surprised if something weird is going on.



toneri choosing oro is a better choice than hinata because the latter gets older and sags while oro just gets prettier


----------



## Indra (Mar 16, 2016)

Addy said:


> toneri choosing oro is a better choice than hinata because the latter gets older and sags while oro just gets prettier


Tbh he probably just used his DNA.

Though Kishimoto has a cool way of throwing misdirection, especially on a series. Like remember when the Gaiden came out 

But Mitsuki's name means Full Moon, and as far as I know, Orochimaru has more to do with snakes, than moon symbolism.

So


----------



## Milady (Mar 16, 2016)

I really hope this one shot is gonna be really interesting, with some original casts cameo, because I need them 



Addy said:


> .................................................... what?
> 
> mitsukli waxes the moon?



You don't know what it means when the moon wanes and waxes? 

It's  okay


----------



## Addy (Mar 16, 2016)

lndra said:


> Tbh he probably just used his DNA.
> 
> Though Kishimoto has a cool way of throwing misdirection, especially on a series. Like remember when the Gaiden came out


yeah, but this is one chapter. i plan on skipping to the last page just to see kishi's troll at the end without being trolled 



> But Mitsuki's name means Full Moon, and as far as I know, Orochimaru has more to do with snakes, than moon symbolism.
> 
> So



well, yeah but so does suigetsu and his brother's names that have moon in it.

i dont think much of naruto names symbolism.

it's like those who claimed that salad's name means "rekindle the uchiha flame" or some bullshit that the translators here disproved.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 16, 2016)

Scarlet Spring had connotations to Sarada's parents, so I wonder if Waxing Moon has anything to do with Oro or his partner.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 16, 2016)

Addy said:


> do we have a date on when it is released?



[sp][/sp]


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 16, 2016)

Welp it seems this is going to be in the same vein as the scarlet spring.

I won't fall for nothing this time around. Not even for a moment. Oro is mitsuki's biological father.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 16, 2016)

Waxing moon.....


----------



## fuff (Mar 16, 2016)

nah more like: (what i said at the movie convo page)
so...oro is waxing his moon for toneri to enter...eh?


----------



## Indra (Mar 16, 2016)

fuff I tried to answer your question in the movie forum


Addy said:


> well, yeah but so does suigetsu and his brother's names that have moon in it.
> 
> i dont think much of naruto names symbolism.
> 
> it's like those who claimed that salad's name means "rekindle the uchiha flame" or some bullshit that the translators here disproved.


 @ the last one

Wasn't Kishi supposed to explain why he named Sarada, Salad?

We might see more of Team Taka


----------



## TRN (Mar 16, 2016)

lndra said:


> fuff I tried to answer your question in the movie forum
> 
> @ the last one
> 
> ...



Please no more team shit	               I'm glad that this new writer put a dress on sarada so she will stay on the sideline most of the time. 

  Fuck the shit that was Naruto Giaden


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 16, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Welp it seems this is going to be in the same vein as the scarlet spring.
> 
> I won't fall for nothing this time around. Not even for a moment. Oro is mitsuki's biological father.



They already raised the possibility in Gaiden that Orochimaru may not be biologically male anymore

Believe it. He will be the mother and we will see a flashback to pregnant Orochimaru


----------



## fuff (Mar 16, 2016)

prego oro........and he turns into a girl...anything to get uchiha men eh...sorry oro not this time


----------



## Mateush (Mar 16, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Welp it seems this is going to be in the same vein as the scarlet spring.
> 
> I won't fall for nothing this time around. Not even for a moment. Oro is mitsuki's biological father.



Mitsuki said his "parents" is Orochimaru, so we know that he is not just father.


----------



## Indra (Mar 16, 2016)

TRN said:


> Please no more team shit	               I'm glad that this new writer put a dress on sarada so she will stay on the sideline most of the time.
> 
> Fuck the shit that was Naruto Giaden


Well the story is about Mitsuki, so I mean it's bound to at least bring up the people who work for Orochimaru. Right?

I mean ... do you really expect Sarada to be in the sidelines? She should be getting the same amount of time as Boruto, Mitsuki, and Konohamaru. I expect the first chapter to reintroduce the Konohagakure kids, then start moving into the side characters/villain/naruto/sasuke stuff. 

Just an opinion though.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Mar 16, 2016)

what is this? mitsuki waxing da moon? 
a kind of job to Hime Luna in MLP


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 16, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> They already raised the possibility in Gaiden that Orochimaru may not be biologically male anymore
> 
> Believe it. He will be the mother and we will see a flashback to pregnant Orochimaru


Well oro can't get any freakier so go ahead kishi. Hell it'll even be a feat for him in a way 



Mateush said:


> Mitsuki said his "parents" is Orochimaru, so we know that he is not just father.


Being a test tube otsutsuki would give him a "believable" way to keep up with his teammates special traits. If kishi don't wanna end up pushing the new writer into a corner this is the chance to give him some leeway.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 16, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Being a test tube otsutsuki would give him a "believable" way to keep up with his teammates special traits. If kishi don't wanna end up pushing the new writer into a corner this is the chance to give him some leeway.



Hm you said Orochimaru is his biological father?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 16, 2016)

Mateush said:


> Hm you said Orochimaru is his biological father?



I know. I wasn't really declaring anything it was more of a joke towards the sarada gaiden(believe in the most mundane/logical outcome possible).

Anything is possible. So i responded to your theory seriously.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 16, 2016)

Waxing moon so mitsuki will probably have been created with oros  dna combines with some kagura Dna or something


----------



## TRN (Mar 16, 2016)

lndra said:


> Well the story is about Mitsuki, so I mean it's bound to at least bring up the people who work for Orochimaru. Right?
> 
> I mean ... do you really expect Sarada to be in the sidelines? She should be getting the same amount of time as Boruto, Mitsuki, and Konohamaru. I expect the first chapter to reintroduce the Konohagakure kids, then start moving into the side characters/villain/naruto/sasuke stuff.
> 
> Just an opinion though.




Team shit=shit manga if team taka (shit) is in it

To your sarada question.  Yes

Kishmoto is a terrible writer just look at naruto part2/Gaiden/Bourto the movie.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2016)

Mateush said:


> Mitsuki said his "parents" is Orochimaru, so we know that he is not just father.



No he didn't.   Japanese doesn't differentiate between plural and singular.


----------



## fuff (Mar 16, 2016)

i wanna know how he thought of saradas name!


----------



## TRN (Mar 16, 2016)

fuff said:


> i wanna know how he thought of saradas name!



He came up with boruto/saradas while taking a wet shit...really


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 16, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> So Orochimaru is the mother, Toneri is the father?






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## fuff (Mar 16, 2016)

Abanikochan said:


> *Spoiler*: __



hahaha thats distrubing hahahah i think the one shot is gonna be comedic...nothing really too serious


----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2016)

Platypus said:


> [sp][/sp]



i cant  read 



lndra said:


> fuff I tried to answer your question in the movie forum
> 
> @ the last one
> 
> ...



i dont think he ever said he would explain it  

i hope we see  more of team taka. like, did they have  a role in raising him. do they even know he exists?.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 17, 2016)

btw looks like Kishimoto's sci fi manga pitch got rejected. I guess that is why he is doing two new chapters to conect this one?
I still think the art looks gross.


----------



## fuff (Mar 17, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> btw looks like Kishimoto's sci fi manga pitch got rejected. I guess that is why he is doing two new chapters to conect this one?
> I still think the art looks gross.



ya the art is VERY bad i dont like it myself....and its not the same naruto feel with it


----------



## Raniero (Mar 17, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> btw looks like Kishimoto's sci fi manga pitch got rejected.


Since when?


----------



## Raiden (Mar 17, 2016)

Abanikochan said:


> *Spoiler*: __



 .


----------



## Toph (Mar 17, 2016)

aaaaaaaaaand i'm ded


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 17, 2016)

fuff said:


> i wanna know how he thought of saradas name!



Me too. There are many possibilities 



Suigetsu said:


> btw looks like *Kishimoto's sci fi manga pitch got rejected.* I guess that is why he is doing two new chapters to conect this one?
> I still think the art looks gross.



Bullshit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 17, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> btw looks like Kishimoto's sci fi manga pitch got rejected. I guess that is why he is doing two new chapters to conect this one?
> I still think the art looks gross.



Source please ?


----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Me too. There are many possibilities



did he ever say he will explain it?


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 17, 2016)

Addy said:


> did he ever say he will explain it?



There was talks of Kishi revealing it at a talk show iirc

There are other theories but I think this one is cute:


> If it is to be interpreted as salad (サラダ), it could be a reference to Sasuke's favourite food (tomatoes) and the Haruno's plant theme naming, as Sakura (サクラ) means cherry blossom, Mebuki (メブ?☻) means budding, Kizashi (?☻ザシ) means sprouting, and Haruno (春野) means spring field


----------



## Platypus (Mar 17, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> btw looks like Kishimoto's sci fi manga pitch got rejected. I guess that is why he is doing two new chapters to conect this one?



None of this is true.


----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> There was talks of Kishi revealing it at a talk show iirc
> 
> There are other theories but I think this one is cute:



.................... we will never know why kidhi gave her that stupid ass name, will we? 

come on kishi, just say "i was eating salad at the time"


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 17, 2016)

Abanikochan said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I'm having nightmares tonight


----------



## Yahiko (Mar 17, 2016)

Can someone tell me whats going on? 
I havent been here for a while.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Mar 17, 2016)

Abanikochan said:


> *Spoiler*: __


The horror.....the horror.....


----------



## Yahiko (Mar 17, 2016)

Abanikochan said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Is this real life?


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Mar 18, 2016)

I really hope we get a good look at the "other" side characters. 

Namely that Suna-Nin kunoichi with the hood, as well as the guy with the Mohawk.


----------



## fuff (Mar 18, 2016)

...i was thinking the mohawk character is gonna look hideous either or cause of the art...if kishi drew him he prob would look pretty good...but dont forget the art people......


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 18, 2016)

fuff said:


> ...i was thinking the mohawk character is gonna look hideous either or cause of the art...if kishi drew him he prob would look pretty good...but dont forget the art people......



Mmm can you imagine what he gonna look like when he turn around. Large, strung out addict looking eyes, chubby face and a extra wide square mouth. I'm surprised from what we have seen from sasuke's face that he actually looks _normal_.


----------



## Zef (Mar 18, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> I'm surprised from what we have seen from sasuke's face that he actually looks _normal_.



Sasuke doesn't look normal.  His Rinnegan is Rinne*gone*


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 18, 2016)

The oneshot is indeed about Mitsuki:


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 18, 2016)

Zef said:


> Sasuke doesn't look normal.  His Rinnegan is Rinne*gone*



Whuhut? How do you know? That artist and that author better get in tune with canon. Rinnegan is a necessity for sasuke's character ever since he awakened it.


----------



## Raventhal (Mar 18, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Well oro can't get any freakier so go ahead kishi. Hell it'll even be a feat for him in a way
> 
> 
> Being a test tube otsutsuki would give him a "believable" way to keep up with his teammates special traits. If kishi don't wanna end up pushing the new writer into a corner this is the chance to give him some leeway.



He probably just laid an egg.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 18, 2016)

Knowing Kishimoto, the oneshot will probably just leave more questions than answers about Mitsuki.


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 18, 2016)

So think the manga will first retell the movie? Hm?


----------



## Platypus (Mar 18, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> So think the manga will first retell the movie? Hm?



Doubt it I hope not.


----------



## Indra (Mar 18, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> So think the manga will first retell the movie? Hm?


It might have a small prologue like, "After ??? months/a year after the events of the Chunin Exams ..."

 

Hopefully we can get an exact date.


----------



## fuff (Mar 18, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Whuhut? How do you know? That artist and that author better get in tune with canon. Rinnegan is a necessity for sasuke's character ever since he awakened it.



in the first promo art sasukes left eye was shown..with no rinnegan...prob a mistake....cause that part of the eye is supposed to be cover with bangs


----------



## Iruel (Mar 18, 2016)

It would be awesome if they restarted the Chunin exams and we see all the fights. IIRC the novel said they started again after they dealt with Momo and Kin


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 18, 2016)

Eh I still feel as if the anime will retell both The Last and Boruto later on anyways so I guess it doesn't need to, especially with this only being a monthly manga


----------



## animetheory (Mar 19, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Doubt it I hope not.



Kodachi co-wrote the script of The Boruto Movie, and turned it into a novel. Since Kodachi is the one writing the Boruto script, it's doubtful that he's going to re-hash the Boruto Movie.


----------



## Starwind75043 (Mar 19, 2016)

Zef said:


> Sasuke doesn't look normal.  His Rinnegan is Rinne*gone*




I think that would spell doom for this series if something like that got messed up.


----------



## Azaleia (Mar 22, 2016)

So it's going to be monthly, well at least that'll give some time to cool down the burns that our beloved Kishi is going to give us lol.

But for the rest of the chapters I hope the art gets improved, Boruto looks drunk.


----------



## santanico (Mar 23, 2016)

Abanikochan said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Oro looks so gorgeous pregnant


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Mar 23, 2016)

mitsuki is reengineered of shin to have orochimaru knowledge an traits on genetic level.

sarada was created in similar way..since mitsuki was G.Pig test..


----------



## Addy (Mar 23, 2016)

Majin Lu said:


> The oneshot is indeed about Mitsuki:



why so far away?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 23, 2016)

Iruel said:


> It would be awesome if they restarted the Chunin exams and we see all the fights. IIRC the novel said they started again after they dealt with Momo and Kin



My guess is that Mitsuki and and the guy from the sand are chuunins.


----------



## fuff (Mar 23, 2016)

sant�nico said:


> Oro looks so gorgeous pregnant



damn ur sig and avatar...thats one fucked up mother


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 23, 2016)

That is some disturbing Photoshop.


----------



## animetheory (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2016)

animetheory said:


>



omg omg omg.

orochimaru 

mitsuki 

kiba's kid 

mitsuki manga is 24th of april, right?


----------



## animetheory (Mar 24, 2016)

HQ raw, courtesy of YonkouProductions 



Source


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 24, 2016)

Did Sarada get another costume change? Unzipped dress now?
Well the art is looking better.
Still more excited about the Mitsuki one shot.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 24, 2016)

Will the author ever decide on Sarada's outfit?


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 24, 2016)

Mitsuki actually looks pretty cool when Kishi draws him. Who is he fighting?


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2016)

damn, kishi's mitsuki and new author's mitsuki are like nght and day in the same image 



Zensuki said:


> Mitsuki actually looks pretty cool when Kishi draws him. Who is he fighting?



from the outfit, oro's goones.

EDIT: thats siugetsu  i think 

someone translate 

please


----------



## Platypus (Mar 24, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Mitsuki actually looks pretty cool when Kishi draws him. Who is he fighting?



Looks like Shin


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Looks like Shin



i think it's suigetsu.


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Mar 24, 2016)

Do you guys think that, at any point, the setting will drift over to those Skyscrapers beyond the Hokage Mountain?


----------



## animetheory (Mar 24, 2016)

A small translation from the advert

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

主役はミツ��☻ & 大蛇丸!?

The protagonists are Mitsuki & Orochimaru!?

謎の少年、ミツ��☻のルツに迫る!!

Approaching the origin of Mitsuki, the child of mystery!!


----------



## Lovely (Mar 24, 2016)

I wonder if we'll see Baby!Mitsuki. Would be cute.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 24, 2016)

the art improved for the other mangaka, which is good. For some reason Sarada decided to change her clothes...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 24, 2016)

Orochimaru : You just drunk a medecine I finished assembling. You're fine now. 

Mitsuki : Who ?


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> Orochimaru : You just drunk a medecine I finished assembling. You're fine now.
> 
> *Mitsuki : Who ?*


why am i starting to think he is a clone like venture bros?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 24, 2016)

Addy said:


> why am i starting to think he is a clone like venture bros?



The "Who" has no specific subject here, it would be a "Who are you ?" or "Who Am I ?"


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> The "Who" has no specific subject here, it would be a "Who are you ?" or "*Who Am I ?*"



so not something like a response to:

burrito: hey, mitsuki.
mitsuki: who?. (as in who is this mitsuki?)


----------



## Milady (Mar 24, 2016)

Oro got even prettier 

Hype 

Sarada looks better here 

I demand a prediction thread


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 24, 2016)

Who is Mitsuki fighting? i can't tell


----------



## gershwin (Mar 24, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> Who is Mitsuki fighting? i can't tell



I thought its Boruto? (or its an adult?)


Oro/Mitsuki bonding fuck yeah <З


----------



## Garcher (Mar 24, 2016)

Oro is so pretty


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Mar 24, 2016)

animetheory said:


>



orochimaru had boobs? 

btw @Addy, where's kiba's kid?


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2016)

MayorNiYueki said:


> orochimaru had boobs?
> 
> btw @Addy, where's kiba's kid?



there is hentai with a character looking like oro but with big boobs......... she is also a crazy scientist as well 

there is no kiba kid............ just fucking with king


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 24, 2016)

GARcher said:


> Oro is so pretty





Still hard to say if the body is that of a man or woman.


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Still hard to say if the body is that of a man or woman.



does it matter though? 

id still bang him.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 24, 2016)

MayorNiYueki said:


> where's kiba's kid?



I have hope that in this new manga series we will see Inuzuka and Aburame babies.


----------



## sugarmaple (Mar 24, 2016)

animetheory said:


> HQ raw, courtesy of YonkouProductions
> 
> 
> 
> Source



Is it me or the outfit in that fighting scene reminds me of


----------



## Zef (Mar 24, 2016)

Sarada with the numerous costume change. 

Like father like daughter


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 24, 2016)

Zef said:


> Sarada with the numerous costume change.
> 
> Like father like daughter



Except Sarada changes her outfits BEFORE the manga even starts like 
???????


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 24, 2016)

High heels lol.

Orochi Pics confuse me. Although to be fair he aint alone in looking like that when it comes to manga/anime.


----------



## Starwind75043 (Mar 24, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Except Sarada changes her outfits BEFORE the manga even starts like
> ???????





I assume the reaction to her other one was very negative.  So they went with this one


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2016)

Starwind75043 said:


> I assume the reaction to her other one was very negative.  So they went with this one



the still didn't change her pants though


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 24, 2016)

What pants? She is wearing hot shorts. Come on Japan she is like 12 max. And she is not some ancient dragon or something that likes to like a loli.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 24, 2016)

Who cares about Salad (those who do, don't count), Bolt looks better now, and that's all that matters. 
(compared to how the new author was drawing him )


----------



## gershwin (Mar 24, 2016)

I hope Mitsuki is Oro`s real son and not an adopted baby that he learnt to love as his own


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 24, 2016)

You know what, I think this is where I jump ship. Orochimaru being a good guy is just to much. I get headaches just trying to wrap my head around it.


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2016)

gershwin said:


> I hope Mitsuki is Oro`s real son and not an adopted baby that he learnt to love as his own



i dont mind either way. granted, that means oro didn't bone anyone but compared to jiraya or tsunade, oro had a much better ending 



LazyWaka said:


> You know what, I think this is where I jump ship. Orochimaru being a good guy is just to much. I get headaches just trying to wrap my head around it.



heretic


----------



## Zef (Mar 24, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> You know what, I think this is where I jump ship. Orochimaru being a good guy is just to much. I get headaches just trying to wrap my head around it.



Oro looks happier here then most of the cast did in chapter  700


----------



## Milady (Mar 24, 2016)

Still no prediction thread? 


While supervising.......
Kishi: Sarada's short outfit is 
Ikemoto:


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 24, 2016)

miladyy said:


> Still no prediction thread?
> 
> 
> While supervising.......
> ...



Kishi: Also, the art, you need more training! 
Ikemoto:


----------



## Silver Fang (Mar 24, 2016)

Addy said:


> i dont mind either way. granted, that means oro didn't bone anyone but compared to jiraya or tsunade, oro had a much better ending



Ironic. Yeah.

Used to be Tsuande was the only Sannin alive. Now Jiraiya is the only one that's dead. 

And since Oro is now immortal, he will be the last surviving Sannin.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 24, 2016)

Addy said:


> heretic



I've been saying since before the war arc started that if Orochimaru is brought back just to be a good guy I'd drop the manga.

I could stomach his aide in the war arc because that was just a common interest of stopping the IT. But this is genuinely painful to read. I cant even laugh at it its that bad.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 24, 2016)

Telegram Opening no Jutsu !!!


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Mar 24, 2016)

i literary love the new designer :3


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 24, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Kishi: Also, the art, you need more training!
> Ikemoto:



Kishi : Are you even listening to me 
Ikemoto:


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Mar 24, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Kishi : Are you even listening to me
> Ikemoto:



Ukyo: I want you to draw this fighting scene.
Kishi: It must be epic.
Ikemoto:


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2016)

MayorNiYueki said:


> Ukyo: I want you to draw this fighting scene.
> Kishi: It must be epic.
> Ikemoto:



Kishi: Naruto must get a new power up, sasuke too, and a lot of narusasu. 
Ikemoto: 



Silver Fang said:


> Ironic. Yeah.
> 
> Used to be Tsuande was the only Sannin alive. Now Jiraiya is the only one that's dead.
> 
> And since Oro is now immortal, he will be the last surviving Sannin.


tsunade and jraya................... didnt even appear in the movie or the gaiden.......... or the mitsuki manga......... for now, anyway 


LazyWaka said:


> I've been saying since before the war arc started that if Orochimaru is brought back just to be a good guy I'd drop the manga.
> 
> I could stomach his aide in the war arc because that was just a common interest of stopping the IT. But this is genuinely painful to read. I cant even laugh at it its that bad.



its ok


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 24, 2016)

Jiraiya had a cameo in the movie.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 24, 2016)

Well I don't think Tsunade is even Konoha right now. So that makes sense.


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 24, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> I've been saying since before the war arc started that if Orochimaru is brought back just to be a good guy I'd drop the manga.
> 
> I could stomach his aide in the war arc because that was just a common interest of stopping the IT. But this is genuinely painful to read. I cant even laugh at it its that bad.



There was a time I was hoping he was planning on stealing Madara's corpse and running away to become a future villain planning to steal Sarada and making Sasuke go all angry dad trying to get her back but alas, he is a good guy.

And they can't really make him out to be a secret villain now because that would just make Naruto Kakashi and everyone irredeemably stupid for letting him live and work freely and have his son be a Konoha shinobi. 

Nagato, Obito and Madara all had good intentions for their evilness that made reforming make some sense for all of them, but Orochimaru has always been a purely selfish mad scientist willing and working to ruin the lives of thousands just for his own personal gain. Really want to know what Kishi was thinking, not like he really needed to have him use Edo Tensei, Sasuke could very easily have learned it from that scroll and that would be that.

But I guess him finding true love with Toneri changed him.


----------



## Milady (Mar 24, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Kishi: Also, the art, you need more training!
> Ikemoto:





Zensuki said:


> Kishi : Are you even listening to me
> Ikemoto:





MayorNiYueki said:


> Ukyo: I want you to draw this fighting scene.
> Kishi: It must be epic.
> Ikemoto:





Addy said:


> Kishi: Naruto must get a new power up, sasuke too, and a lot of narusasu.
> Ikemoto:




All true 

Kishi: Also make sure to include Trolls and Shtstorms panels or else 
Ikemoto: 
Ukyou:    




Yagami1211 said:


> Telegram Opening no Jutsu !!!




You tried


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> Jiraiya had a cameo in the movie.



oh yeah, the flashback.


----------



## Indra (Mar 24, 2016)

What's going out with Sarada's outfit 

Boruto's face looks meh. Still bad, definitely not considered good.

Though I'm starting to like his different take on the hair.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 24, 2016)

Sarada's outfit... why? Why is Ikemoto so hell bent on giving her a new one whilst keeping all the others? Why not just stick with Kishimoto's designs?



Yagami1211 said:


> Telegram Opening no Jutsu !!!



Telegrams won't come back.


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 24, 2016)

animetheory said:


> HQ raw, courtesy of YonkouProductions
> 
> 
> 
> Source



Can't wait for some Oro and Mitsuki moments. This is bound to be a fucking ride one way or another.

Assistant also improved his artwork leaps and bounds. Boruto no longer looks like a tard.


----------



## Indra (Mar 24, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> Can't wait for some Oro and Mitsuki moments. This is bound to be a fucking ride one way or another.
> 
> Assistant also improved his artwork leaps and bounds. Boruto no longer looks like a tard.


Tbh I think the impression of him copying Kishimoto's style more gave off that impression but he still looks like he has down syndrome.

I talked about that somewhere else, it seems that happens whenever a character smiles, or their face moves to an expression. Almost awkward looking


----------



## fuff (Mar 24, 2016)

Addy said:


> omg omg omg.
> 
> orochimaru
> 
> ...



hahah kibas kid hhha


sarada lookss so bad in the new guys art he made her so ugly compared to the cute one kishi did...shes looks like a boy/transgender in this new guys art like wtf...
and boruto imporved by a bit not a whole lot he still looks fuckde....sarada scarf wtf is that.....seriosuly y cant  kishi just dp the boruto manga and make it  quaterly likd dgrayman is...at least the art would be good or 2 months or something...why is mitsuki hair all poofy in the new art?!

ya im only looking forward to the mitsuki one shot since that art is gonna be good...but looks like we might no see uchihas or uzamaki family since oro and mitsuki are main T_T


----------



## Brooks (Mar 24, 2016)

I see the Boruto's face gives off the expression of an individual with OCD.


----------



## Indra (Mar 24, 2016)

Boruto's face is all over the place 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Kind of sad tbh. I wonder how many renditions of the characters he will do, because if you compare this scan to the poster. It's hilariously different.






*Spoiler*: __ 













Then there's this 



Wow


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 24, 2016)

The art has somewhat improved, but still is mediocre


----------



## fuff (Mar 24, 2016)

there are a lot of fanartist who can draw kishis style why didnt he just pick one of those people...i hope theres someone who is good a kishi art and will redraw the whole manga chapter when its out so it can viewable

like do u think when SP animates it they will change the art to kishis or will the stick with the new guy??? of knowing them make one of their own?


----------



## Silver Fang (Mar 24, 2016)

fuff said:


> like do u think when SP animates it they will change the art to kishis or will the stick with the new guy??? of knowing them make one of their own?



They'll probably take liberties with some characters like they did with Kishi's designs. 

Small Example

Anime vs. Manga Kinkaku.

lol Kishi did it better. Though my friend likes the anime better, since his head isn't square. lol

Or how SP made everyone's eyes huge in the *Boruto *movie. Kishi's desgns looked great. But nowhere near as good in the film where everyone's eyes are big, making them look younger. 

And what SP did to Kiba in *The Last *was a crime, compred to Kishi's design.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 24, 2016)

X-Post from reddit for the text on the page:

伝説、再び。
Once again, the legend.

新たに描かれる
新世界の物語を目撃せよ！！
Witness a newly depicted tale of the new world!!

受け継がれる道、
語り継がれる�☻�。
そして新時代の幕が開く−−！！

The path that was inherited,
and the spirit that was handed down.
And so, the curtain raises upon the beginning of a new era...!!

主役はミツ��☻ & 大蛇丸!?
The main characters are Mitsuki and Orochimaru!?

謎の少年、ミツ��☻のルーツに迫る!!
Heading towards the roots of the mysterious boy, Mitsuki!!

==========

Panel Text:

Mitsuki: 誰��☻？
Depending on the panel preceding it, he is asking just 'Who?'. So it could be "Who are you?", "Who is that", or "Who am I", etc. Needs context for better translation.

Orochimaru:

さっさ
私の(配?)合した薬を飲ん��☻から
もう大丈夫ょ

Settle down now~
Because you drank the medicine that I prepared, you're alright already~

------------
The fuzzy kanji that I'm not sure about is probably to prepare/mix/procure or whatever. ):<


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Mar 24, 2016)

Orochimom confirmed.


----------



## Indra (Mar 24, 2016)

Mitsuki has AIDS confirmed


----------



## Lovely (Mar 24, 2016)

Might just be the way the shirt is shaped.


----------



## Silver Fang (Mar 24, 2016)

Lovely said:


> Might just be the way the shirt is shaped.



Agreed. It's like how some get shadows mixed up and say a character's nose is missing. lol

Or some who get lines for a nose mixed up with age-lines. Best to wait for the manga and proper scans.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 24, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Sarada's outfit... why? Why is Ikemoto so hell bent on giving her a new one whilst keeping all the others? Why not just stick with Kishimoto's designs?



why indeed


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 24, 2016)

Lol at the new artist steady playing dress up with sarada. Boy a bit of a creep. Boruto eyes still looked fucked and it''ll probably never change.

Wonder who mitsuki fighting in that panel. Finally some feats for the kid?


----------



## Addy (Mar 25, 2016)

lndra said:


> Mitsuki has AIDS confirmed



ninja aids............... the whore who killed itachi was also banged by orochimaru 

no wonder orochimaru lost all interest in the uchiha. he got to bang the god killer........... whoever that is........ if she even exists


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2016)

Orochimaru should become a detective, he's always finding lost people.  Usually kids.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 25, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Except Sarada changes her outfits BEFORE the manga even starts like
> ???????



The current generation surpasses the old gens. 



LazyWaka said:


> You know what, I think this is where I jump ship. Orochimaru being a good guy is just to much. I get headaches just trying to wrap my head around it.



My feelings about good guy Oro. It's easy for people who jumped in NARUTO later, but I jumped with him being the main villain of the story.

I have no idea why Kishi brought him back.


----------



## Addy (Mar 25, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Orochimaru should become a detective, he's always finding lost people.  Usually kids.



all jokes aside, if mitsuki is adopted indeed, i am glade kishi would do this story.

using something noble that a lot of people irl do such as adoption as a "misunderstanding" in the gaiden left a sower taste in my mouth :/

regardless, seeing more orochimaru is always good 

not even the same skin color


----------



## Epyon (Mar 25, 2016)

Artist doesn't know how to draw 12-year old bishies, project doomed to failure.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 25, 2016)

Addy said:


> not even the same skin color


Different artists have their own style.


----------



## Addy (Mar 25, 2016)

so.....  white choco?


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 25, 2016)

Epyon said:


> Artist doesn't know how to draw 12-year old bishies, project doomed to failure.



What about 30 year old bishies


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 25, 2016)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> X-Post from reddit for the text on the page:
> 
> 伝説、再び。
> Once again, the legend.
> ...



It's "Kusuri" for medecine.


----------



## Ganta (Mar 25, 2016)

"Yo, *Organic Megazord*!".  I don't normally police transcribing errors, but  



OrganicDinosaur said:


> さっさ



さっ*き*



> もう大丈夫ょ



もう大丈夫*よ*


----------



## Epyon (Mar 25, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> What about 30 year old bishies



Too old to be bishi at 30 in Naruto, Kakashi with his whole face covered doesn't count.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 25, 2016)

So Orochimaru most likely adopted him.
Mitsuki is like a modern version of Kabuto, and Orochimaru is the nun XD


----------



## Lovely (Mar 25, 2016)

I doubt he's adopted. Most likely an experiment that Oro inserted his genes into. So technically still his blood.


----------



## limbo Kakashi (Mar 25, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> It's "Kusuri" for medecine.





Ganta said:


> "Yo, *Organic Megazord*!".  I don't normally police transcribing errors, but
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Our resident translators couldn't resist.


----------



## Addy (Mar 25, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> So Orochimaru most likely adopted him.
> Mitsuki is like a modern version of Kabuto, and Orochimaru is the nun XD



still better than the shit in the gaiden.


----------



## Esdese (Mar 25, 2016)

I want Sasuke to have another child in this new series but this time a boy because fuck Salad

males > females  

how does Sasuke-sama expect to rebuild his clan with a daughter? He doesn't !!!!

Uchiha blood will once again flow through the citizens of the hidden leaf


----------



## Addy (Mar 25, 2016)

Esdese said:


> I want Sasuke to have another child in this new series but this time a boy because fuck Salad
> 
> males > females
> 
> ...



lol no. uchiha are history. unless she pulls a kushina, salad is pretty much going to give birth to XXX uzumaki from burrito 

even then, there is also that filthy hyuuga blood running in my boy burrito


----------



## Platypus (Mar 25, 2016)

Addy said:


> lol no. uchiha are history. unless she pulls a kushina, salad is pretty much going to give birth to XXX uzumaki from burrito
> 
> even then, there is also that filthy hyuuga blood running in my boy burrito



[sp=So basically]​[/sp]


----------



## gershwin (Mar 25, 2016)

Addy said:


> lol no. uchiha are history. unless she pulls a kushina, salad is pretty much going to give birth to XXX uzumaki from burrito


Inb4 Boruto takes his wive`s last name. He fanboys over Sasuke hard enough to pull that


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 25, 2016)

Addy said:


> still better than the shit in the gaiden.



The main problem with Gaiden is that you can't tell that the moral of the story is *"being blood related is not as important as the memories you have"* and in the end make the girl blood related to the mother anyway XD

It's pretty pointless.


----------



## Addy (Mar 25, 2016)

Platypus said:


> [sp=So basically]​[/sp]



....  i hate you right now so much for insinuating another kaguya will be born one day  



gershwin said:


> Inb4 Boruto takes his wive`s last name. He fanboys over Sasuke hard enough to pull that


i am ok with that. him carrying the Uchiha name is much better than salad  


LadyTenTen said:


> The main problem with Gaiden is that you can't tell that the moral of the story is *"being blood related is not as important as the memories you have"* and in the end make the girl blood related to the mother anyway XD
> 
> It's pretty pointless.



really hope kishi nails it this time with mitsuki if he is indeed adopted. its one chapter so no need for sakura, sasuke, shizune, and every other adult being stupid for the sake of filling 10 chapters. 

we at least the gaiden confirmed that sasusaku is indeed shit and the reason why i love it


----------



## Garcher (Mar 25, 2016)

Oro is definitely the hottest mom among the new gen 

*Spoiler*: __ 








the only thing I am looking forward to more right now are mentions of Itachi


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 25, 2016)

Addy said:


> i am ok with that. him carrying the Uchiha name is much better than salad
> 
> 
> really hope kishi nails it this time with mitsuki if he is indeed adopted. its one chapter so no need for sakura, sasuke, shizune, and every other adult being stupid for the sake of filling 10 chapters.



Karin was the only adult character who used her brain. Funny, taking into account how she acted in part II


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 25, 2016)

The strongest clan in shinobi history is going to lose their name to a lesser clan 
Good joke


----------



## Indra (Mar 25, 2016)

The strongest clan in history is in the Senju.

Aside from that, I'm pretty sure Mitsuki has Orochimaru DNA considering both have the same pale skin and yellow eyes. But his blue hair has got me confused


----------



## Crane (Mar 25, 2016)

AumaanAnubis said:


> Our resident translators couldn't resist.



Both your translators do is nitpick tbh. OD worked on sixty percent of DB you cite, I don't  see their paws on that.




Ganta said:


> "Yo, *Organic Megazord*!".
> 
> I don't normally police transcribing errors, but
> 
> もう大丈夫*よ*



How is that different from Organic Dinosaur's?



OrganicDinosaur said:


> もう大丈夫ょ


----------



## Indra (Mar 25, 2016)

What's the possibility of Mitsuki being created in order for Orocihmaru to have found a perfect body from his own DNA which is susceptible to the Sage's power (in general, not just RIkudou)?


----------



## ch1p (Mar 25, 2016)

I doubt Mitsuki was adopted. There is something very Oro-ish about him. Although he also feels unnatural, "Toneri" like (although it could be because he liked the design and transplanted it onto another character, since the anime forbade Kishi of using Toneri). He must be related to Oro somehow, but maybe not really his parent, _parent_.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 25, 2016)

Crane said:


> How is that different from Organic Dinosaur's?


よ (regular) vs  (small)
It can alter the meaning and pronunciation.


----------



## Silver Fang (Mar 25, 2016)

lndra said:


> What's the possibility of Mitsuki being created in order for Orocihmaru to have found a perfect body from his own DNA which is susceptible to the Sage's power (in general, not just RIkudou)?



This is what a friend of mine is thinking. Similarly. Mitsuki was created as a new body, but then Oro got attached to him, and decided to raise him instead of kill him. I would really prefer Mitsuki being created, rather than adopted.


----------



## Indra (Mar 25, 2016)

Silver Fang said:


> This is what a friend of mine is thinking. Similarly. Mitsuki was created as a new body, but then Oro got attached to him, and decided to raise him instead of kill him. I would really prefer Mitsuki being created, rather than adopted.


That would be an interesting twist at trying to make Orochimaru seem humane after all the shit he has done. Will it work, though?

Depends if Orochimaru is actually a good guy.




Addy said:


> kakashi.
> e.


I mean it's possible that Orochimaru while conducting experiments found a new hope in parenthood. Where instead of trying to become immortal and all powerful, he wanted to pass his findings onto his child.

Like the whole father to son/daughter bond thing that's been going on forever, but a lil more sick


----------



## Silver Fang (Mar 25, 2016)

fuff said:


> that guys still looks similar to kishis art...what did they do to kiba?? not give him any screen time LOL



Good thing Kiba got no big screen-time with that crappy design. lol

Kishi's version looked way more badass. But then again, SP rarely does exactly like Kishi's versions.

I feel sorry for any Kiba fans. lol


----------



## Indra (Mar 25, 2016)

In the story, the Uchiha Clan got murdered by the Genius of the Clan, and Obito. And the Uzumaki Clan got murdered by multiple nations (or clans) because they feared the Clan's sealing techniques.

It would have been nice to see a flash back of that massacre.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 25, 2016)

lndra said:


> In the story, the Uchiha Clan got murdered by the Genius of the Clan, and Obito. And the Uzumaki Clan got murdered by multiple nations (or clans) because they feared the Clan's sealing techniques.
> 
> It would have been nice to see a flash back of that massacre.



Naruto doesn't seem to care about his own clan, so I doubt it.


----------



## Indra (Mar 25, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> Naruto doesn't seem to care about his own clan, so I doubt it.


I wasn't talking about just Naruto though. Plus Kushina stated that members of the Clan DID escape the massacre. Hence Karin and Nagato being alive at the time that they were. It could be anyone for all I care, it would be interesting nevertheless.

Still it's more like wishful thinking. The Clan was introduced in Part 2, probably due to Kishimoto wanting to make Naruto and Sasuke closer via lineage. If you ask me, him just being related to Minato would have been enough.

Though Naruto always had the Kyuubi, so I figured he would never really showcase cool Uzumaki prowess like his father (despite not being apart of the Clan, but lol logic). Hiruzen, Minato, and Orochimaru all showed Uzumaki sealing abilities from memory 

But not any Uzumaki members


----------



## ChosenOne1DO (Mar 25, 2016)

can we vm this discussion instead of trying to ruin another topic with your constant fighting! please


----------



## TRN (Mar 25, 2016)

lndra said:


> I wasn't talking about just Naruto though. Plus Kushina stated that members of the Clan DID escape the massacre. Hence Karin and Nagato being alive at the time that they were. It could be anyone for all I care, it would be interesting nevertheless.
> 
> Still it's more like wishful thinking. The Clan was introduced in Part 2, probably due to Kishimoto wanting to make Naruto and Sasuke closer via lineage. If you ask me, him just being related to Minato would have been enough.
> 
> ...



When I type Uzumaki Sealing Justsu in google it pull up this




Naruto


*Spoiler*: __ 









Naruto


*Spoiler*: __ 








Naruto




Naruto




Minato


Can't really find any other uzumaki sealing ?  


On wiki 

Four Symbols Seal
Kushina Uzumaki
Minato Namikaze

There is Eight Trigrams Sealing Style
User 
Kushina Uzumaki
Minato Namikaze

Torii Seal
User
Naruto



That torri seal is a uzumaki seal in the purest form since kurama said something about Rikudō


----------



## TRN (Mar 25, 2016)

lndra said:


> Where is the first picture from? I do remember Naruto sealing Kurama from inside of him, but that was more like something Rikudou did, right? As the scan said.
> 
> From the Manga Kushina said she taught most of her Uzumaki seals to Minato, and one of them being the sealing Jutsu used in sealing the Kyuubi inside of Naruto.
> 
> I could go back in the Manga to show them, but most of his feats he usually uses them outside of FTG. I remember against Obito, he paralyzed his body with a sealing formula too.



The first pic is naruto messing with the Eight Trigrams  to open the seal I believe.

I believe Minato use a powerful Contract Sealing


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2016)

Addy said:


> why am i starting to think he is a clone like venture bros?



adopted moon child bombshell story incoming.


----------



## Cord (Mar 26, 2016)

Closing this thread for a while until I clean the mess up.

---
Reopening~

Remember to stay on-topic and refrain from discussions that are irrelevant to the upcoming Boruto manga. 

Happy posting!


----------



## Rai (Mar 26, 2016)

My post.

Inb4 delete


----------



## Zef (Mar 26, 2016)

Sasuke solos....

*Spoiler*: __ 



in the upcoming Boruto manga


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 26, 2016)

Zef said:


> Sasuke solos....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



By the end of the boruto novel the new writer seemed intent on making sasuke continue his journey about the shitty alien clan. They aren't worthy of god's might but whatever enemies he run into should be good target practice for the rinnegan.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2016)

Zef said:


> Sasuke solos....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



unless its shin. then, he is soloed.


----------



## fuff (Mar 26, 2016)

i wonder if shin will even appear...mayeb majority of them died off since they are clones and unstable and one survived?!


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2016)

fuff said:


> i wonder if shin will even appear...mayeb majority of them died off since they are clones and unstable and one survived?!



or they are the product of bad writing and never to be mentioned again like toneri.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 26, 2016)

Silver Fang said:


> Good thing Kiba got no big screen-time with that crappy design. lol
> 
> Kishi's version looked way more badass. But then again, SP rarely does exactly like Kishi's versions.
> 
> I feel sorry for any Kiba fans. lol



lol Kiba looks like shit


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2016)

Iruel said:


> lol Kiba looks like shit



he looks so dull


----------



## Six (Mar 26, 2016)

And he's a crappy ninja. Shikadai could probably beat Kiba.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 26, 2016)

he looks worse in ch 700


looks like a fucking homeless rapist


----------



## Indra (Mar 26, 2016)

Damn Kiba getting roasted


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 27, 2016)

He banging that cat chick?


----------



## fuff (Mar 27, 2016)

kiba anit banging shit


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2016)

Iruel said:


> he looks worse in ch 700
> 
> 
> looks like a fucking homeless rapist



he looks like he sells weed


----------



## Iruel (Mar 27, 2016)

Addy said:


> he looks like he sells weed



more like crack


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 27, 2016)

Iruel said:


> more like crack



One of the stories of the new manga shall be Kiba going all Breaking Bad to pay Akamaru's expensive operation.


----------



## gershwin (Mar 27, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 27, 2016)

Yeaaaaa not really diggin Sarada's clothes 

Mitsuki  Wonder what's happening.

Suigetsu


----------



## Zef (Mar 27, 2016)

Sarada with them knives.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 27, 2016)

Fuck is up with mitsuki's little toe lol. Suigetsu could've killed mitsuki with that lunge training or not wtf.


----------



## Silver Fang (Mar 27, 2016)

gershwin said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Yeah, that panel does look like Oro has boobs. :amazed

But good panel. Glad we see a better scan with a bit more of the scene.


----------



## Zef (Mar 27, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> *Fuck is up with mitsuki's little toe lol.*



Just saw it. What the fuck!?


----------



## Garcher (Mar 27, 2016)

Oro is a fucking queen


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2016)

gershwin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where is the rest?


----------



## Platypus (Mar 27, 2016)

Addy said:


> where is the rest?



It's a preview? One-shot won't release till April 24.


----------



## Zef (Mar 27, 2016)

Why does Suigetsu look like a gender bent Sakura?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 27, 2016)

Translation:

さっき
私の調合した薬を飲ん��☻から
もう大丈夫よ

A while ago, you drank the medicine that I prepared. Because of that, you're alright already~

さあ…もう一杯飲んで楽になるわ
Well...It'll be good for you to drink another cup~

さあ…
(Well then/Drink up)...


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2016)

thanks for the trans OD 


Platypus said:


> It's a preview. One-shot won't release till the end of next month.





Zef said:


> Why does Suigetsu look like a gender bent Sakura?



he always has been 

here is an edit i made years ago where all i did was change sakura's teeth 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Trojan (Mar 27, 2016)

I wounder if this one-shot will be 1 chapter long (in term of pages), or higher.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 27, 2016)

The original source is from the Natalie article:



It has a short blurb that's new, I think:

物語はミツ?☻が自分のルーツに迫る、とある潜入ミッションに挑ん?☻ことから動き出す

The story is about Mitsuki heading towards to his own roots; things are set into motion due to the challenges of a certain infiltration mission.


----------



## Zef (Mar 27, 2016)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> The original source is from the Natalie article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm.... So team Konohamaru is on a infiltration mission, and Mitsuki has a flashback to his roots?

Or this infiltration mission leads to his birth/roots?


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 27, 2016)

Sarada's outfit is still awkward. Interesting she has knives in her hands.
I missed Kishi's art 
Chances of Mitsuki genetically being Oro's child near zero?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 27, 2016)

Zef said:


> Hmm.... So team Konohamaru is on a infiltration mission, and Mitsuki has a flashback to his roots?
> 
> Or this infiltration mission leads to his birth/roots?



Since the panels here are not in the black flashback outline, it seems that this is happening at the present time.

...So I think Mitsuki is on a mission and some how gets captured or saved by nurse Orochimaru in the middle of it? Maybe he gets told by Orochimaru/Suigetsu what his origins are while undergoing treatment. It seems that Suigetsu is doing the physical therapy part of it, I guess.

Or if this one-shot is set before Mitsuki suddenly transferred into the shinobi academy/became a genin...then is he on a mission from Orochimaru to infiltrate Konoha?


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 27, 2016)

Oro actually looks like he has tits. It has to just be his jacket is baggy or something. Has to be.

Mitsuki oneshot looks incredibly interesting, and I'm all for more Suigetsu.

Don't mind Sarada's outfit, though I preferred the shorts with stockings. Dunno why the dude changed her design twice before the damn thing even started.


----------



## Milady (Mar 27, 2016)

Kishi's art 

Sarada new outfit.....still...


----------



## Zef (Mar 27, 2016)

I think it's time the mods reopen the Telegrams. Don't these spoiler pics belong there? 


OrganicDinosaur said:


> Since the panels here are not in the black flashback outline, it seems that this is happening at the present time.
> 
> ...So I think Mitsuki is on a mission and some how gets captured or saved by nurse Orochimaru in the middle of it? Maybe he gets told by Orochimaru/Suigetsu what his origins are while undergoing treatment. It seems that Suigetsu is doing the physical therapy part of it, I guess.



I see.  


Mitsuki's already getting one-shot on missions.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 27, 2016)

You're joking right?


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2016)

what if the chapter ends with a shot of luffy's hat when oro says "your real father is...."?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 27, 2016)

Well I guess the timing of the one-shot is still questionable? 

In the Gaiden he was a newer transfer, versus sometime inbetween then and the Boruto movie...or if he's really gone solo after passing(?) the chuunin exams...?

So I guess he could be trying to infiltrate Konoha as part of Team Boruto, or got captured trying to infiltrate Orochimaru's place, or was trying to sneak into somewhere else for Konoha mission and got saved by Orochimaru...

Doesn't really give us much info about where in the timeline this one-shot happens.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 27, 2016)

I felt in Boruto that Mitsuki was already comfortable or at least in the know with his roots: relation to Orochimaru. He looks quite shocked in the preview.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 27, 2016)

No hitai-ate either. Pre-Gaiden most likely, but everything's possible with Kishimoto and his timelines.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Mar 27, 2016)

Addy said:


> lol no. uchiha are history. unless she pulls a kushina, salad is pretty much going to give birth to XXX uzumaki from burrito
> 
> even then, there is also that filthy hyuuga blood running in my boy burrito


They could combine their names and form a new clan: the Uzuchiha.....oh, or maybe the Uchimaki?


----------



## Indra (Mar 27, 2016)

It looks like the Hokage ceremony is taking place .... But why does Mitsuki looks so old in comparison to Boruto, Himawari, and Sarada?

Unless that's just an outfit they wear. 


-----

I don't really like the designs that much. Sarada's even so because she looks out of character


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 27, 2016)

Platypus said:


> No hitai-ate either. Pre-Gaiden most likely, but everything's possible with Kishimoto and his timelines.



Well shinobi don't wear hitai-ate when they are in the hospital either, right? Or when Obito was getting rehabilitated by Madara he wasn't wearing his hitai-ate too.

Though somehow I think that Kishi is probably going to go with filling in Mitsuki's backstory via set in pre-gaiden times.


----------



## Klue (Mar 27, 2016)

Young Lord Minato said:


> They could combine their names and form a new clan: the Uzuchiha.....oh, or maybe the Uchimaki?



Stop. Just stop.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 27, 2016)

lndra said:


> I don't really like the designs that much. Sarada's even so because she looks out of character



The scarf thing around the neck is weird. I guess the shoes too. Besides that it looks normal i guess.

But even SS/sarada fans are goin in on it so it might just be terrible lol.


----------



## Indra (Mar 27, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> The scarf thing around the neck is weird. I guess the shoes too. Besides that it looks normal i guess.
> 
> But even SS/sarada fans are goin in on it so it might just be terrible lol.


I actually don't think the first poster design was all that terrible. All she really needed was some long sleeves for her legss, or long shorts. 

This one kind of just looks all over the place. 

Well at least she has knives or something to combat its ugly-ness 

Pun intended


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2016)

lndra said:


> I actually don't think the first poster design was all that terrible. All she really needed was some long sleeves for her legss, or long shorts.
> 
> This one kind of just looks all over the place.
> 
> ...



it jsut hit me that salad is the first and only ninja since asuma (as far as i remember) who uses two swords/knifes in two hands 

i mean.......... wow kishi 



Young Lord Minato said:


> They could combine their names and form a new clan: the Uzuchiha.....oh, or maybe the Uchimaki?



nah, uzumaki is a better name.


----------



## Zef (Mar 27, 2016)

Addy said:


> nah, uzumaki is a better name.



Ew, no


----------



## Silver Fang (Mar 27, 2016)

Addy said:


> it jsut hit me that salad is the first and only ninja since asuma (as far as i remember) who uses two swords/knifes in two hands
> 
> i mean.......... wow kishi



Killer B used swords in both hands, in addition to in his mouth, and legs.


----------



## Indra (Mar 27, 2016)

Addy said:


> it jsut hit me that salad is the first and only ninja since asuma (as far as i remember) who uses two swords/knifes in two hands
> 
> i mean.......... wow kishi


Well let's see if they actually get put to good use. These aesthetic purpose character layouts.

Still, I'm waiting on the story aspect. A chapter a month means 12 chapters per year, which means the story will be very different from a weekly release.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh, I found the answer to my own question about the timeline:



Mitsuki Gaiden Synopsis:

ボルトと同じく、木ノ葉?☻れの里・木ノ葉丸?☻の下忍として任務をこなす謎の少年、ミツ?☻。物語は彼が木ノ葉?☻れの里に来る以前――ミツ?☻が自分自身のルーツに迫る、とある潜入ミッションから幕を開ける!!

Just like Boruto, the mysterious boy Mitsuki easily handles his missions as a genin on Team Konohamaru in Konohagakure Village. This story occurs from before he arrived in Konohagakure Village...Mitsuki is heading towards his own roots, and the curtain raises upon a certain infiltration mission!!

Monthly Boruto Synopsis:

七代目火影・うずまきナルトが治める木ノ葉?☻れの里。 そこでは、かつての大戦の?☻?史を乗り越え、 皆が平和を謳?☻?していた。しかし、肝心のナルトとその息?☻?・うずまきボルトの親?☻?関係は平和ではなく…!?

The Nanadaime Hokage, Uzumaki Naruto, governs Konohagakure Village. There, they previously surmounted the historic great war. Since then, everyone has enjoyed peace. However, fundamentally Naruto and his son, Uzumaki Boruto, have a parent-child relationship that isn't peaceful...!?


----------



## Platypus (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks, OD.



> However, fundamentally Naruto and his son, Uzumaki Boruto, have a parent-child relationship that isn't peaceful...!?


So back to square one?


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 27, 2016)

> However, fundamentally Naruto and his son, Uzumaki Boruto, have a parent-child relationship that isn't peaceful...!?




The movie was meant to be the end of this.


----------



## Zef (Mar 27, 2016)

That relationship regression.  


If it's the same for Sasuke and Sarada I'm shooting someone.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 27, 2016)

Well, if they are talking about the one-shot, which happened before the time-line of the movie, then that how it was. 

Unless they mean what the Bolt manga would be (which takes place after the movie) then that some BS.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 27, 2016)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Monthly Boruto Synopsis:
> 
> 七代目火影・うずまきナルトが治める木ノ葉��☻れの里。 そこでは、かつての大戦の�☻�史を乗り越え、 皆が平和を謳�☻�していた。しかし、肝心のナルトとその息�☻�・うずまきボルトの親�☻�関係は平和ではなく…!?
> 
> The Nanadaime Hokage, Uzumaki Naruto, governs Konohagakure Village. There, they previously surmounted the historic great war. Since then, everyone has enjoyed peace. However, fundamentally Naruto and his son, Uzumaki Boruto, have a parent-child relationship that isn't peaceful...!?


I thought their relationship got cleaned up in the movie . Eh for that to be the main point of the synopsis is kinda scary 

Well i guess i can't expect them to be flying out the gate with the exciting stuff. Remaining patient...



Zef said:


> If it's the same for Sasuke and Sarada I'm shooting someone.


Uh-oh


----------



## Klue (Mar 27, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Well, if they are talking about the one-shot, which happened before the time-line of the movie, then that how it was.
> 
> Unless they mean what the Bolt manga would be (which takes place after the movie) then that some BS.



Read Hussain:



OrganicDinosaur said:


> Monthly Boruto Synopsis



The latter.


----------



## Indra (Mar 27, 2016)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Oh, I found the answer to my own question about the timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn who fucked it up.

Seriously though the regression could call the end of the series if they start not fixing what they were supposed to fix before.


----------



## Zef (Mar 27, 2016)

Honestly, it's not really surprising. I mean....Boruto needs some type of conflict right? 

Otherwise his story would be boring (not that it already isn't)


----------



## Indra (Mar 27, 2016)

The Manga needs more conflict on parent and children relationships  

I'm pretty sure we were all sick of it after a Movie and a crappy short story on it


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Thanks, OD.
> 
> 
> So back to square one?



...........


----------



## Platypus (Mar 27, 2016)

Suddenly, the manga starting off by repeating and expanding upon the events of the movie, �☻ la DBS, doesn't seem that unlikely after all. But we probably shouldn't jump to conclusions based on such a basic and early synopsis.


----------



## Indra (Mar 27, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Suddenly, the manga starting off by repeating and expanding upon the events of the movie, �☻ la DBS, doesn't seem that far-fetched after all. But let's not jump to conclusions based on an early, short synopsis.


Honestly I don't really see them making that big of a turn around either. That would be incredibly and seriously dumb.

I even remember reading a synopsis someone translated where they referred to the Naruto Gaiden as a story between Naruto and Boruto, despite being mid-way through the Gaiden and realizing it's about Sarada and her Father.

But if the series fails that quick 

No rest for the wicked


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2016)

so are they going to make the manga version of the movie but with shitty art this time around? 





Platypus said:


> Suddenly, the manga starting off by repeating and expanding upon the events of the movie, �☻ la DBS, doesn't seem that unlikely after all. But let's not jump to conclusions based on such a basic and early synopsis.



platy, i will jump t conclusions. i am now expecting the worse of the worst so that the manga will surprise me.


----------



## Corvida (Mar 27, 2016)

Zef said:


> That relationship regression.
> 
> 
> If it's the same for Sasuke and Sarada I'm shooting someone.




Uh-oh-


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2016)

Zef said:


> That relationship regression.
> 
> 
> If it's the same for Sasuke and Sarada I'm shooting someone.



EDIT: just re-read the synopsis.................. this manga might be even before the gaiden? do i have to relive the gaiden again?


----------



## Indra (Mar 27, 2016)

Honestly that would really suck tbh if they go that route.

Cause Kishi made Boruto say that it's fine if things go back to the way they used to be (when Naruto was incredibly busy), cause he understood his father now.

Oh well. I can't really say I'm looking forward to any of the family problems going back to the way they were. Not even SS.

Had enough of them all.


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2016)

lndra said:


> Honestly that would really suck tbh if they go that route.
> 
> Cause Kishi made Boruto say that it's fine if things go back to the way they used to be (when Naruto was incredibly busy), cause he understand his father now.
> 
> ...



wait, what the if the guy behind the manga is the same guy behind the jiraya novel in the anime? the jiraya novel in the anime is a retelling of the naruto manga in their own way


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 27, 2016)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Oh, I found the answer to my own question about the timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

I'm ready


----------



## Indra (Mar 27, 2016)

Addy said:


> wait, what the if the guy behind the manga is the same guy behind the jiraya novel in the anime? the jiraya novel in the anime is a retelling of the naruto manga in their own way


Not really sure.

I know he wrote two novels by himself. Not sure what the other one was outside of the Boruto novel.


----------



## fuff (Mar 27, 2016)

so i guess sasuke is on his mission if its before mitsuki joined the academy?


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 27, 2016)

Retelling events of the movie, here we go.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 27, 2016)

Boruto may have made peace with Naruto being busy, but he could have an issue with the way he handles conflict.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 27, 2016)

I mean I can kind of understand, as Naruto's job as a Hokage will always prevent him from spending much time with his family but Boruto understands that despite this Naruto still holds them dear. So what other conflict other than spending time with them is there?


----------



## Indra (Mar 27, 2016)

Yeah it doesn't make sense because during the dimension battle, after they freed Naruto. Boruto and Naruto had a conversation where Naruto was going to try harder for them, but Boruto said that he didn't have to, and things would be okay if they returned to the way they were. 

So from that stance, it reverting back to a conflict would make it seem as if Kishimoto's writing never existed. 

What makes it funnier is that Ukyo was apart of the script making. Ukyo has no chill


----------



## fuff (Mar 27, 2016)

"However, fundamentally Naruto and his son, Uzumaki Boruto, have a parent-child relationship that isn't peaceful...!?"
i think that line is referring to before the movie


wow...30 ppl are viewing this thread hahah


----------



## Starwind75043 (Mar 27, 2016)

Zef said:


> That relationship regression.
> 
> 
> If it's the same for Sasuke and Sarada I'm shooting someone.




I will be optimistic and think there probably more to then whats being said.

But if it is a true regression.  They most definalty will reset hers and Sasuke's so her and Bolt and bond over that shit.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 27, 2016)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Oh, I found the answer to my own question about the timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the trans.

bolded... hopefully summary is misleading.


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Mar 27, 2016)

you could see it as, if everyone else even naruto want boruto to follow in this foot step to become the hokage, but boruto going down the dark path of sasuke instead, inflicted.

there alway be times where the two will argue over things.. boruto an naruto.

characters are redesign, since kishmoto-sensei decide to change everyone look from what was previously shown.

there might be a lot of flashback..moment due to time skip.. we get to see hints of the true nemesis of the series will be.. 

mitsuki story start at 700 an jump into the gaiden an then after it.. fighting an releasing shin?!?!?!?!?!?! 
orochimaru is holding an manipulating mitsuki into this perfect tool an something else.

kishimoto-sensei draw the two page spread he  did this version of this assistance artwork, it unsure if it will continue like that or go back to way it was before.. since 

one-shot is 19 pages an boruto is about 25 page done.. ten months of boruto ..testing if it worth becoming an weekly thing..lol there be an poll to see the outcome of the boruto naruto new generation series along with an dvd anime short of new artwork..compile with first volume..maybe<.<


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 27, 2016)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Oh, I found the answer to my own question about the timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously will this be a retelling to begin with? In Japan, the new manga has received many complaints for the designs and drawings, it seems over the 90 percent were bad reviews and there is always the possibility the manga to get canceled so if they begin with a retelling I think it won't be good for the starting given the new manga has already received bad opinions from japanese and they're the ones that decided if the manga continues its running or gets canceled.
The only thing that can save the manga to not being canceled is the plot and story, hope it'll be not just good but awesome and excellent.

In the other hand, whether Mistuki gets to be an infiltrated in Konoha it will be good for the plot, I personally think.


----------



## NW (Mar 28, 2016)

Art looks just like Kishimoto's except for those abysmal faces.

Still not decided on reading this. My standard for manga has risen and I'm not sure if this would be something I could get into now.


----------



## fuff (Mar 28, 2016)

Zeref Dragneel said:


> Art looks just like Kishimoto's except for those abysmal faces.
> 
> Still not decided on reading this. My standard for manga has risen and I'm not sure if this would be something I could get into now.



the mitsuki one is kishi not the other colored crap



SuohUchiha said:


> Seriously will this be a retelling to begin with? In Japan, the new manga has received many complaints for the designs and drawings, it seems over the 90 percent were bad reviews and there is always the possibility the manga to get canceled so if they begin with a retelling I think it won't be good for the starting given the new manga has already received bad opinions from japanese and they're the ones that decided if the manga continues its running or gets canceled.
> The only thing that can save the manga to not being canceled is the plot and story, hope it'll be not just good but awesome and excellent.
> 
> In the other hand, whether Mistuki gets to be an infiltrated in Konoha it will be good for the plot, I personally think.



i doubt it will be cancelled...but the art is hideous...i hope kishi will change his mind later and take control on the art..tho i doubt it


----------



## Yahiko (Mar 28, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Well, if they are talking about the one-shot, which happened before the time-line of the movie, then that how it was.
> 
> Unless they mean what the Bolt manga would be (which takes place after the movie) then that some BS.



Is the new boruto manga going to be canon? 
Did kishi said it is canon?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 28, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 28, 2016)

fuff said:


> i doubt it will be cancelled...but the art is hideous...i hope kishi will change his mind later and take control on the art..tho i doubt it



I said the possibility to get canceled exists because it's people who decides if it keeps running or not and the way it came people hated the new drawing style so the only way I see the manga might be saved is by writing down a good plot and story. Let's be honest, the drawing is terrible compared to Kishi. I hight doubt he'll be able to draw better as time goes by.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't think there is anything wrong w/ retelling what happened in Boruto the movie, as long as it's wrapped up quickly. For people like me who never watched the Boruto movie and probably never will, retelling it is the only way the manga is going to be able to convey any important plot points or characterization that occurred during the movie. 

With that said Boruto Manga shouldn't do what DBZ Super did, where it spent almost an entire year of it's run retelling movie events before getting into any new material. Instead since it's a monthly release and chapter 1, they should just tell all the key points in the first chapter of the new Manga and be done w/ it. 

And yeah the fact that the Japanese don't like it gives me hope for the series, because maybe it isn't making the same dumb mistakes that Kishimoto made, as the press ate that shit up.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 28, 2016)

Slight improvements in art, and then the synopsis lowers my expectations yet again. Really, new author-dude, I already barely give a damn about the next gen, and then we get a rehash of the father-son-troubles plot which SP already did? FFS, which idiot would even think the fandom is even waiting for this? More OOC Naruto? More Boruto, the rebel without a cause?





Zensuki said:


> I mean I can kind of understand, as Naruto's job as a Hokage will always prevent him from spending much time with his family but Boruto understands that despite this Naruto still holds them dear. So what other conflict other than spending time with them is there?



Meanwhile...


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 28, 2016)

An artist can improve style over time just as Kishi did, and Ikemoto already shows signs of improvement--but I find his fashion sense abysmal! 

What will really matter is the story itself. Could be that a quick recap of the movie will start the manga out just to fill in those who did not see it. At least that's what I hope! Any more would be overkill and I'm curious to see where the characters go from there.


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 28, 2016)

Anything new? I'm too lazy to go back pages lol


----------



## gershwin (Mar 28, 2016)

I dont think Naruto/Boruto relationship gonna have anything to do with a movie. Naruto being absent isnt the only thing they could have disagreement about - it can be anything, realy. Not to say that movie was centered around their bond while in manga its obviously wont be the case, probably something just touched upon. Pretty sure all team Konohamaru (and InoShikaCho maybe too) will have daddy issues, just because its the easiest way to make both generations relevant 


SuohUchiha said:


> I said the possibility to get canceled exists because it's people who decides if it keeps running or not and the way it came people hated the new drawing style so the only way I see the manga might be saved is by writing down a good plot and story.


Its one of the most popular stories ever we are talking about  If anime with all its problems never faced the danger of being canceled, manga certainly wont be as well, before it even started. Especialy considering how surprisingly well recieved the new gen was.


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 28, 2016)

Sai and Inojin having problems won't turn out well. I doubt Sai would understand Inojin.


----------



## Indra (Mar 28, 2016)

I mean I can understand the idea .... after listening to some of the comments. But do they really think that telling a story of Naruto that revolves around parent and child relationships (which causes some type of conflict between them), is a good idea?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 28, 2016)

Had enough of this parent-child stuff and was hoping we move on to something else.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Mar 28, 2016)

lndra said:


> I mean I can understand the idea .... after listening to some of the comments. But do they really think that telling a story of Naruto that revolves around parent and child relationships (which causes some type of conflict between them), is a good idea?


I think it could be a good idea. It couldn't be any worse than some of the relationships the original Naruto focused around.


----------



## gershwin (Mar 28, 2016)

lndra said:


> I mean I can understand the idea .... after listening to some of the comments. But do they really think that telling a story of Naruto that revolves around parent and child relationships (which causes some type of conflict between them), is a good idea?



The character`s story revolving around that would be bad. But father/son strained reationship serving as one of subplots wouldn`t hurt, considering that Naruto isn`t even one of protagonists anymore and its unlikely he gonna appear that much.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 28, 2016)

lndra said:


> I mean I can understand the idea .... after listening to some of the comments.* But do they really think that telling a story of Naruto that revolves around parent and child relationships (which causes some type of conflict between them), is a good idea?
> *



That's the whole reason Kishi is even continuing the story , he wants to show Naruto, and by extension the rest of the gang as Parents raising their children.


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 28, 2016)

*We'll get some news about Boruto manga in the next issue of WSJ*

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2016)

fuck burrito. give me mitsuki info


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2016)

Addy said:


> fuck burrito. give me mitsuki info



fuck mitsuki. give me otsutsuki info


----------



## Indra (Mar 28, 2016)

Fuck them both give me some Berserk


----------



## Platypus (Mar 28, 2016)

[sp=Official English Announcement (nothing really new here)][/sp]

Heh, didn't know the new manga's official title was _Boruto: Naruto Next Generation_.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 28, 2016)

The art looks like dog shit. Get Seishi to do the follow up series. His other projects aren't working out; his brother should thrown him a bone.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 28, 2016)

gershwin said:


> Its one of the most popular stories ever we are talking about  If anime with all its problems never faced the danger of being canceled, manga certainly wont be as well, before it even started. Especialy considering how surprisingly well recieved the new gen was.



The anime is different because it has more supporters and they love watching the animated adaption of Naruto despite all the fillers so there was never reason for it to be canceled. Why do you think it hasn't gotten canceled until now despite all the fillers they aired? it's because japanese likes the anime very much despite all the fillers otherwise they've already canceled it and had not dared to emit fillers.

On ther other hand, Naruto manga made by Kishi was one of the most popular manga but this will completely be a new manga not like the old one, it's a sequel and Naruto's son is the MC and it won't be either drawn nor written by Kishi so it's not the Naruto manga, it's a new crap.

The drawing style is horrible.
The plot won't be good like the old manga's plot since it's not Naruto anymore, it's his son who'll be the MC and since the main Naruto story is already over there is little stuff they will be cable to write down and draw out to make a new and very good plot since all of it has already been taken for the main Naruto manga and it's over.

That's why the only thing that can save this new manga is an excellent plot. 
It's already a fact this new manga has received bad opinions and they dislike the new drawing style and it's another fact, japanese decide whether the manga keeps its running or not.

The possiblity to get canceled exists and the fact it's Naruto's sequel doesn't help that much at all. This isn't just my opinion, it's what I've seen people saying around, even japanese, if you don't believe that's okay but that won't chane the reality of the possiblity of the new manga getting canceled for the end of this year if it doesn't have a very good plot and story. I won't bother anymore though.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 28, 2016)

I feel like people are forgetting how rough those early chapter's of Naruto looked from Kishi. Once the artist gets repetition I'm sure the characters will start to look more natural in his style.  He's already made a vast improvement on Boruto and Sarada, who were the worst looking ones imo.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm with Rindaman on this one. At least give the art a chance and await the first few chapters to see how Ikemoto handles action sequences, page layout, backgrounds, perspectives and all that.

Not sure what to expect story wise. Hope we won't get more family drama shit or a repeat of the events from the movie (or worse: the gaiden). Not ruling out Otsutsuki making a reappearance since the novelization, which was written by Kodachi, heavily hinted at Sasuke further investigating the clan.

All in all, I'm still curious to see how this new manga will turn out knowing that the workload will be split between Ikemoto and Kodachi, with Kishimoto supervising the project, and that the chapters will be released monthly instead of weekly.


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2016)

Hussain said:


>



dude, that one shot has orochimaru in it and is the last chapter so far that is 100% written and drawn by kishi.

are you honestly surprised?


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 28, 2016)

They need to :letgo of this alien plotline.
Kishi pls end it.


----------



## The Undying (Mar 28, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Not ruling out Otsutsuki making a reappearance since the novelization, which was written by Kodachi, heavily hinted at Sasuke further investigating the clan.



Kind of a bummer for me if that's really the case. I've yet to see a single character with the Outsutsuki name that fascinated me and their abilities aren't particularly interesting so far either.

Kinda wish we'd stick to human antagonists, as mundane as that might sound to some.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 28, 2016)

No, the art in the first volume of Naruto was pretty decent and he didn't fuck their faces up. The characters look like freaks right now.

Boruto looks like he's on drugs.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 28, 2016)

Yeah back to Humans besides these kids aren't really ready for the Big Leagues of Aliens anyway.


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 28, 2016)

Eh I'll give the writer a chance, it's not like the series wasn't bad enough.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 28, 2016)

Aliens or not as long as there are big power levels present i won't complain too much. Unlike the characters i don't care if a explosion or hax is drawn ugly or pretty.


----------



## LesExit (Mar 28, 2016)

Gunners said:


> No, the art in the first volume of Naruto was pretty decent and he didn't fuck their faces up. The characters look like freaks right now.
> 
> Boruto looks like he's on drugs.


I think Kishis old art looked pretty damn awful when it came to the Naruto characters. I can't tell if I like it more than the new art because I'm used to it or if it's actually just better...

This newest picture of the Boruto I think actually looks pretty ok to me...the old one was utter shit. The art style is just so different...they don't look cute anymore  



I'm also very OK with the manga focusing on the relationship between parent and child. Boruto the movie did a shit job at it to be honest. Though this manga could very well do a shit job too.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 28, 2016)

What are you guys talking about? Kishi's old art was still good. 



I do agree that we should at least wait to see how this all looks in panel form.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 28, 2016)

Gunners said:


> No, the art in the first volume of Naruto was pretty decent and he didn't fuck their faces up. The characters look like freaks right now.
> 
> Boruto looks like he's on drugs.



Agreed. 

Mitsuki and Sarada look very different and it's because of the terrible drawing style, their hairstyle are horrible and like you said, Boruto looks like recovering drug addict that just came back from a narcotics anonymous meeting


----------



## Raiden (Mar 28, 2016)

Yeah I think we're stuck with the rift between Naruto and his son. Characters even from the original series didn't change much.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 28, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> They need to :letgo of this alien plotline.
> Kishi pls end it.



You'd rather parent/child bullshit?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 28, 2016)

Gunners said:


> No, the art in the first volume of Naruto was pretty decent and he didn't fuck their faces up. The characters look like freaks right now.
> 
> Boruto looks like he's on drugs.


Agreed 



LesExit said:


> I think Kishis old art looked pretty damn awful when it came to the Naruto characters. I can't tell if I like it more than the new art because I'm used to it or if it's actually just better...



Awful?! Kishi's old art is decent at least, and much more stylistic than his new art, even though his new art is better.


----------



## Indra (Mar 28, 2016)

Tbh there's so many variables here since new writers are managing it.

Plus I'm very eager to see how characters represent themselves under someone else.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 28, 2016)

^In addition to that i'm also eager to see how the author portrays the rinnegan. Does he understand where it stands in the verse and how it should be represented? Kishimoto should really hold his hand through that one since he's supervising.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 28, 2016)

I feel like there is 74 pages worth of this thread bitching about art, despite us not seeing even one example of how the actual manga panels are going to look. People do realize that cover art is not representative of what the manga is actually going to look like.


----------



## Kurak (Mar 29, 2016)

I hope they reduce crazy power level and leave otsutsuki shit in the void of space. 

Unfortunately knowing shoens it will be quite the opposite.


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 29, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> ^In addition to that i'm also eager to see how the author portrays the rinnegan. Does he understand where it stands in the verse and how it should be represented? Kishimoto should really hold his hand through that one since he's supervising.



At the same time though, Kishimoto's the one who goes out of his way to have Rinnegan users never do shit with it.


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2016)

Tbh I don't see the Otsutsuki leaving. They've becoming the main antagonists in the series ...  After Kishimoto made sure every Uchiha who was extremely butt hut died. he moved onto the next best thing. More butt hurt dojutsu users.

Jokes aside. We have seen them since Madara got one shot. That's been two years of long lasting Otsutsuki ...


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 29, 2016)

lndra said:


> Tbh I don't see the Otsutsuki leaving. They've becoming the main antagonists in the series ...  After Kishimoto made sure every Uchiha who was extremely butt hut died. he moved onto the next best thing. More butt hurt dojutsu users.
> 
> Jokes aside. We have seen them since Madara got one shot. That's been two years of long lasting Otsutsuki ...



Uchiha lasted the whole manga so why won't Otsutsuki last over a decade? 

Either way if they last or not, We know burrito will end up saving the day killin' em all by using some new shitty kind spiral of rasengan. Don't forget Sasuke is his sensei.

I don't expect things to change that much, though.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 29, 2016)

The Otsutsuki are not going anywhere probably. Just like how the uchiha role was.
Additionally, Kishi made everyone else to be pretty much weak and irrelevant, so the only ones who 
are strong enough are the Otsutsuki.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 29, 2016)

You're right. I hope this guy doesn't put the main focus in Konohamaru Team all the time and doesn't let the other teams be irrelevant and weak. I'm expecting very much from the other teams to get stronger as well not only the Konohamaru team but you know it seems We'll be lifting off from a parent-child relationship unnecessary drama.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 29, 2016)

I doubt the last of the Otsusuki is momoshiki.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 29, 2016)

Problem is they are not starter villains so what are next gen gonna level up on the meantime. I mean sheesh two of them took 5 Kages, Sasuke and a.... Boruto. I seriously doubt Team Konohamaru and InoShiCho wouldn't get spanked. Of course sense this is monthly, the manga will be moving at about half the speed of 4x month.


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> Uchiha lasted the whole manga so why won't Otsutsuki last over a decade?


 

Fuck us right 



Then there's people hoping that other Clan's will be relevant now. C'mon we know better. They won't focus chapters on a different clan unless his or eyeballs glow red or purple.



Takahisa said:


> Either way if they last or not, We know burrito will end up saving the day killin' em all by using some new shitty kind spiral of rasengan. Don't forget Sasuke is his sensei.


Honestly I won't be surprised if he somehow gets strong enough to stop them based on Kishimoto trying to say he will surpass Naruto one day. But does Kishi even think that far? 



Takahisa said:


> I don't expect things to change that much, though.


Considering how scaled Naruto became. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Team Genin (as in all the Konohagakure brats), pitch in and stop an Otsutsuki by themselves.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2016)

Turrin said:


> I feel like there is 74 pages worth of this thread bitching about art, despite us not seeing even one example of how the actual manga panels are going to look. People do realize that cover art is not representative of what the manga is actually going to look like.



i feel like this post is wrong because most of this thread has burrito vs salad wank and mitsuki stuff............ i know because i am part of the problem


----------



## calimike (Mar 29, 2016)

WSJ #21-22 (April 25)
Color Pages: Naruto Gaiden - Michita Tsuki ga Terasu Michi (Special Chapter)

WSJ #23 (May 9)
Color Pages: Baruto: Naruto Next Generation

Source: WSJ #17


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for the update.

Colored pictures galore. Predicting a Mitsuki and Oro (or Naruto somewhere in there) color page, and a shinobi color page (as in all the next generation).


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 29, 2016)

Is it seriously subtitled "The Next Generation"?


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Is it seriously subtitled "The Next Generation"?



no, it's Baruto: Naruto Next Generation.

which is even a more stupid name 



lndra said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Colored pictures galore. Predicting a Mitsuki and Oro (or Naruto somewhere in there) color page, and a shinobi color page (as in all the next generation).



i wonder if naruto factors in this chapter


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2016)

Ootsusuki need to be dropped. No one wants to wait every month wondering what asspull will allow the new generation to not get negged.  

The plot needs to be simple since this is monthly. I don't feel like reading this for the next 50 years.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2016)

Zef said:


> Ootsusuki need to be dropped. No one wants to wait every month wondering what asspull will allow the new generation to not get negged.
> 
> The plot needs to be simple since this is monthly. I don't feel like reading this for the next 50 years.



you endured shit on a weekly bases. one time a month of shit is much better.

therefore,you will read it, you will bitch about it, and by god you will love it


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2016)

Addy said:


> you endured shit on a weekly bases. one time a month of shit is much better.



True. At least I'll feel the pain every month instead of every week.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2016)

Zef said:


> True. At least I'll feel the pain every month instead of every week.



though, what pain this time?.

you have focus on new generation characters (allegedly), new plots (allegedly), and new villains (allegedly).


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2016)

The pain of Boruto getting more panel time then Sasuke. 

And the pain of shitty art.


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2016)

Imagine the biggest F U bomb but you have to wait a month before it gets cleared up. Or in some cases, months.



> Naruto Gaiden Chapter 1 for reference.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2016)

Zef said:


> The pain of Boruto getting more panel time then Sasuke.
> 
> And the pain of shitty art.


not complaining, sasuke sucks  


lndra said:


> Imagine the biggest F U bomb but you have to wait a month before it gets cleared up. Or in some cases, months.
> 
> 
> 
> > Naruto Gaiden Chapter 1 for reference.



we had to wait two weeks if i recall right


----------



## Trojan (Mar 29, 2016)

What is there to Sasuke's characters to give him more spotlight anyway? 
His entire character revolve around killing itachi, and then kissing his ass. His story ended ever since...


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2016)

Hussain said:


> What is there to Sasuke's characters to give him more spotlight anyway?
> His entire character revolve around killing itachi, and then kissing his ass. His story ended ever since...



You didn't have any objection to Sasuke's character when your boy Boruto begged for his training.  
Be grateful that Sasuke gave him confidence to not be a cheater.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 29, 2016)

sasuke only trained for the shurkin so far tho. 

Also, you should be thankful to Bolt for making Sasuke relevant.


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2016)

Shuriken skills isn't something a cheating device can give you. It requires actual skill.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 29, 2016)

there is no cheating devices, they are shinobi and use their sources.
Bolt was being a true Shinobi, especially that he managed to fool everyone beside Narudo.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 29, 2016)

Addy said:


> no, it's Baruto: Naruto Next Generation.
> 
> which is even a more stupid name



Executive decision to call it Naruto Next Generation or NNG. Naruto is a brand name and they should keep it.



lndra said:


> Imagine the biggest F U bomb but you have to wait a month before it gets cleared up. Or in some cases, months.
> 
> 
> 
> > Naruto Gaiden Chapter 1 for reference.



If this is 17 pages per month then it will die quickly. I want 40-60.



Zef said:


> The pain of Boruto getting more panel time then Sasuke.
> 
> And the pain of shitty art.



I could stand Naruto. Boruto is just 
Thank the lord for Sarada 
Mitsuki seems interesting as well.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Executive decision to call it Naruto Next Generation or NNG. Naruto is a brand name and they should keep it.



how will it affect the brand of naruto if they called the manga:

naruto: next generation.

or even better

naruto: burrito's generation.


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Mar 29, 2016)

Hagamoro would be facepaming once more after he said to sasuke an naruto, don't worry or look into the Ostsuksuo clan they are long gone.... They are not importance .".. Don't try to look into it ok? 

Hagamoro regrets having kids they just cause more issues for me, even after death... Doesn't even listen to him just take what was given an make it worse..lol


Pacing of the monthly could be fast paced or slow, could be a new story or event per chapter.

The world of boruto where everyone now live in, but still struck with this father's shadow... Th conflict continues 
Boruto the first part of the story.....that lead into Mitsuki story arch an end with Sarada goal of becoming Hokage..with konomaru there to see the story unfold, while naruto is going to do an jiraya an write the story of this son n him..lol


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> If this is 17 pages per month then it will die quickly. I want 40-60..


Most monthly manga are around the 40 page mark right?


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2016)

lndra said:


> Most monthly manga are around the 40 page mark right?



between 30 to 40.

sometimes, it's 50 but that's rare.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 29, 2016)

Looking at other monthly publications in WSJ (Blue Exorcist and Seraph of the End), the chapters seem to vary between 15–20 pages (same as weekly chapters), 30–40 pages (double the amount of weekly chapters) and occasionally more than 40 pages.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Looking at other monthly publications in WSJ (Blue Exorcist and Seraph of the End), the chapters seem to vary between 15–20 pages (same as weekly chapters), 30–40 pages (double the amount of weekly chapters) and occasionally more than 40 pages.



yeah, this pretty much sums it up.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 29, 2016)

Orochimaru is going to be a better Father than Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura right? I can just feel it. Mitsuki the adopted kid more well behaved and more loving to his parents. The lulz will be real.


----------



## Zef (Mar 29, 2016)

Orochimaru is a terrible person that shouldn't even be allowed to reproduce though.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 29, 2016)

Zef said:


> Orochimaru is a terrible person that shouldn't even be allowed to reproduce though.



So are Sasuke and Sakura but they had a kid.

Seeing Oro be a better parent than those two is going to be great.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Mar 29, 2016)

mayumi said:


> Orochimaru is going to be a better Father than Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura right? I can just feel it. Mitsuki t*he adopted kid* more well behaved and more loving to his parents. The lulz will be real.


Is it confirmed that Oro adopted him or is that just the new assumption?


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 29, 2016)

I dunno--poor Mitsuki looks pretty miserable in some of these panels!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lovely (Mar 29, 2016)

Suigetsu even looks suspicious in that panel. I doubt Orochimaru will be a stable parent, as he's clearly experimenting on Mitsuki there.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 29, 2016)

I wonder if Mitsuki's dad is Suigetsu or Toneri...


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 29, 2016)

mayumi said:


> Orochimaru is going to be a better Father than Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura right? I can just feel it. Mitsuki the adopted kid more well behaved and more loving to his parents. The lulz will be real.



Yeah, he is a pretty good damn father that he even forces Mitsuki to death training with Suigetsu 

He shouldn't even be allowed to be alive since he experimented with all those ninjas.



Zef said:


> Orochimaru is a terrible person that shouldn't even be allowed to reproduce though.


This


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 29, 2016)

Is Oro even human anymore?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 29, 2016)

Who knows.

I recall Kishi confirmed in the ComiCon interview he already got his immortality.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 29, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Is Oro even human anymore?



Nope and he hasn't been for a while. Hebi sasuke even commented on it when he said he performed so many experiments on himself his "true form" became that creature made up of snakes. He only sheds his human skin when he's about to take over another body.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Mar 29, 2016)

SoulFire! said:


> I dunno--poor Mitsuki looks pretty miserable in some of these panels!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Does anyone know Japanese? I'd like to know what they're saying in those panels




			
				Arles Celes said:
			
		

> I wonder if Mitsuki's dad is Suigetsu or Toneri...


.........And now I'm imagining Suigetsu having sex with Orochimaru


----------



## Platypus (Mar 29, 2016)

*@Young Lord Minato:*



OrganicDinosaur said:


> Translation:
> 
> さっき
> 私の調合した薬を飲ん��☻から
> ...


----------



## ch1p (Mar 30, 2016)

This has never had much appeal and it's losing it more and more. I'll end up reading it the same way I watched DBGT, which is not at all. I still haven't watched GT to the end even though I've watched DB \ DBZ plenty of times.



Zensuki said:


> What are you guys talking about? Kishi's old art was still good.
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree that we should at least wait to see how this all looks in panel form.



Kishi's early art was so good. There was a lot of quirk and personality to it, all characters had véy different faces. It was a pity when he went more regular, the art was better but it lost charm.

New guy is mimicking him, so it's not appealing. One Piece art is "ugly", yet has flavour, even after so long and even after his art got better. It's something most mangakas don't have. Kishi once had it, then lost it.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 30, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> Yeah, he is a pretty good damn father that he even forces Mitsuki to death training with Suigetsu



Sasuke almost killed Salad as well.


----------



## LesExit (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm honestly just so upset Kishi's writing something about Mitsuki... I could care less about him and even less about Orochimaru to be perfectly honest (Besides getting an explanation about how he's still allowed out and about performing experiments) 

I hope other characters get focus...and that they're handled well in the Next Generation thing. 



ch1p said:


> Kishi's early art was so good. There was a lot of quirk and personality to it, all characters had véy different faces. It was a pity when he went more regular, the art was better but it lost charm.
> 
> New guy is mimicking him, so it's not appealing. One Piece art is "ugly", yet has flavour, even after so long and even after his art got better. It's something most mangakas don't have. Kishi once had it, then lost it.


He's a good artist, but in comparison to the newer Naruto art I find it far worse. I like how much "cleaner" it is honestly. 

One Piece art is weird...


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 30, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Sasuke almost killed Salad as well.





He wasn't aware it was her, he didn't recognize her besides afterwards he risked himself to protect her meanwhile Oro forces Mitsuki to fight Suigetsu in a death training 


Sure, Oro is the best daddy ever


----------



## Trojan (Mar 30, 2016)

@LesExit

I don't care much about Mitsuki, if at all, but what Kishi is doing is part of what you are saying here



> I hope other characters get focus...and that they're handled well in the Next Generation thing.



Isn't he one of those "other characters"?

At least, with this Kishi is not doing the same mistake he did with Sakura almost nonexisting background.
With this one-shot Kishi

1- Gave Salad a story with the Gaiden (10 chapters the size of 12 because of the additional pages)
2- Gave Bolt a story with the movie

and now he is giving the last member of the team a background/story. Depending on the size of the one-shot, 
it might be enough to cover the important part about him, so when Bol manga start, we already know enough 
about them, and there will be no need to waste time on flashbacks.

@Takahisa


> He wasn't aware it was her, he didn't recognize her besides afterwards he risked himself to protect her



That makes it even worst tho. 



> meanwhile Oro forces Mitsuki to fight Suigetsu in a death training



How the hell do you know that?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 30, 2016)

Hussain said:


> That makes it even worst tho.


I request a literal definition of *worse* 

I don't think it's more worse than all those ninja Orochi killed experimenting with


----------



## Trojan (Mar 30, 2016)

A father that was going to kill his daughter because he does not know who she is? The fuck? 
Even Salad criticised him for that. lol

As they say, this excuse is kinda worst than the crime. lol



> I don't think it's more worse than all those ninja Orochi killed experimenting with



You are heading towards irrelevant things. And it's not like Sasuke did not kill the Samurai, the fodder from Kumo.

And tried to kill his team multiple times as well, and so he tried with the Gokage. 
At least Oro is not doing that to people he have ties with.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 30, 2016)

Sasuke was never going to hurt Salad. The sword was deliberately thrown to the side.
Yes, I'm sure thats why Salad screamed Papa and was in tears when Sasuke saved her using his body as a shield 



ch1p said:


> This has never had much appeal and it's losing it more and more. I'll end up reading it the same way I watched DBGT, which is not at all. I still haven't watched GT to the end even though I've watched DB \ DBZ plenty of times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kishi's art did get more homogenized but it also got a lot more clean and pronounced. I think he had to alter his art style so the workload was not too much and easier to reproduce.


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2016)

Zef said:


> Orochimaru is a terrible person that shouldn't even be allowed to reproduce though.



sasuke and sakura say hi because they suck as parents more than anyone else. sasuke even almost killed his kid because he would have spent the next 20 years away from his daughter than spend 5 minutes to write a message to naruto  so he can send him pics of his daughter to at least know how she looks like or at like write messages to her. 

Mitsuki also says hi because he doesn't hate his father and is respectful for him..... for now anyway


----------



## Trojan (Mar 30, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Yes, I'm sure thats why Salad screamed Papa and was in tears when Sasuke saved her using his body as a shield



That's what you (SS fans) said when chapter 700 came out as well, and how that proves that she is so closed with him. Until the Gaiden caused the meltdown and proved that she has never seen him before.


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2016)

SoulFire! said:


> I dunno--poor Mitsuki looks pretty miserable in some of these panels!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



training is one thing and can you blame oro for his son having ninja aids? 



Hussain said:


> That's what you (SS fans) said when chapter 700 came out as well, and how that proves that she is so closed with him. Until the Gaiden caused the meltdown and proved that she has never seen him before.



i can attest to this statement being 100% true because that argument was used against me so many times.....  i can even provide  usernames of people who used this argument  between chapter 700 and chapter 1 of the gaiden.....  starting with a woman who is over 60 and annoyed me to hell with that argument


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 30, 2016)

Well Sarada did have such affection, as just thinking about meeting her Papa caused her to awaken her sharingan


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Well Sarada did have such affection, as just thinking about meeting her Papa caused her to awaken her sharingan



yeah, because she was so deprived of fatherly love from sasuke. 

a daughter father relationship is a two way thing, zen


----------



## Yahiko (Mar 30, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Is Oro even human anymore?



He was never a human since the start of the series.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 30, 2016)

OP art annoys me but its hyper stylized so I guess its fine. Naruto has got a much more realistic art style.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 30, 2016)

Salad only starved for her dad's affection so much because he was Sasuke.

Had it been any other man then she would shannaro his ass after seeing him and tell him to get out of her sight and never come back. 

Does anyone actually believe that if her dad had Chouji's looks then she would be forgiving at all? 

Since it is Sasuke though therefore Salad needs to use every ounce of her willpower to stay angry at him. And once those PIMPpokes come into question she might subconsciously crush on him in a "Electra complex" kind of way.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 30, 2016)

Addy said:


> yeah, because she was so deprived of fatherly love from sasuke.
> 
> a daughter father relationship is a two way thing, zen



No, because she anticipated her fathers love. Without Sarada's affection towards Sasuke there would be no anticipation. 



Arles Celes said:


> Salad only starved for her dad's affection so much because he was Sasuke.
> 
> Had it been any other man then she would shannaro his ass after seeing him and tell him to get out of her sight and never come back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 30, 2016)

Zensuki said:


>



Seriously though I wonder if the writer will make Salad's and Sasuke's bond return to stage one(Salad being lonely and Sasuke still aloof) for the sake of conflict and drama like it(seemingly) appears to happen with Naruto and Boruto. 

Or maybe this story will begin shortly before the movie(and eventually move past it) and that is why Boruto and Naruto are stated to have a strained relationship...

Also will we have more parent-child bonding or will it take a backseat to ship teasing BoruSalad?


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> No, because she anticipated her fathers love. Without Sarada's affection towards Sasuke there would be no anticipation.



no what? i said she didn't experience and was deprived of fatherly love from sasuke her entire life until she met sasuke.  and her "anticipation" that you are so proud of,  to the point of awakening the sharingan,  is a result of that depravity. that is  100% canon. 

if sasuke wasn't a shitty human being, salad wouldn't have awakened the sharingan at all.

but keep on ignoring that simple fact, zen. all of you love doing that 

and as i said, this is a two way thing.  it's not just that salad wants to see her father but also he wanting to see her which is not the case at all.

this salad's "affection" towards sasuke is not something to be proud of and use as an argument because the reason behind it is just depressing, zen.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 30, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> No, because she anticipated her fathers love. Without Sarada's affection towards Sasuke there would be no anticipation.



She did not know any better.


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2016)

Hussain said:


> She did not know any better.



remember when we (including yourself, hussain) used to criticize minato for being a bad father in some regards when it came to not saving kushina?.

at least he left a 3d soul hologram message inside of naruto of him and kushina when naruto grows up and the seal is undone................ sasuke didnt even leave a  photo............. because he is poor........... must be earning the same salary hobo sasuke from the last was earning


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 30, 2016)

Hussain said:


> She did not know any better.



In Sasuke's defense...at least he did not Tsukuyomi rape her like Itachi did to him out of love. 

But really...why neither Naruto nor Sasuke not make one bunshin to play with their kids while they protect the world/Konoha? Even Naruto making said clone to train with Boruto in the Gaiden seems like not something that happens often as Shikamaru cut the training as soon as he could.


----------



## Zef (Mar 30, 2016)

Addy said:


> sasuke and sakura say hi because they suck as parents more


Lol, No. Orochimaru has no regard for human life. He doesn't love Mitsuki.
Sarada has parents that love her.


> sasuke even almost killed his kid


He wasn't even trying to kill Sarada.
He put his sword in a pillar to corner her, and then attempted to grab her. 

Last I checked. Sasuke isn't in the killing business anymore. You know......redemption and all.  


> because he would have spent the next 20 years away from his daughter than spend 5 minutes to write a message to naruto


A message to Naruto because there was a Sharingan wielding mutant running around with the Uchiha symbol. I suppose the Hokage shouldn't be warned of potential threats to village right?  



> *so he can send him pics of his daughter to at least know how she looks like or at like write messages to her.*


Send pictures of his daughter so he can know what she looks like? Are you incapable of typing coherent sentences? 

How is Sasuke gonna receive anything from Sarada? He doesn't have a fixed address. 



> Mitsuki also says hi because he doesn't hate his father and is respectful for him..... for now anyway


That just shows how Mitsuki is a moral degenerate just like his father.  

Hurray for Mitsuki not hating Orochimaru!!  .......as if that's a good thing. 

The rest of the world hates Orochimaru's guts. Did you miss Sakura's tirade?


But do go on. Continue telling me how someone with zero empathy is a better parent. I've learned to expect nothing less from this forum.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 30, 2016)

Zef said:


> How is Sasuke gonna receive anything from Sarada? He doesn't have a fixed address.



Ironically neither does she, with Sakura's habit going smashy-smashy 

How did this discussion derail like this, though? Because it is a typical 'Sasuke better than x' discussion?


----------



## Milady (Mar 30, 2016)

There is going to be Uchiha father to daughter lovely interaction in this manga, I can feel it. Maybe 

Still.....no telegrams?


----------



## animetheory (Mar 30, 2016)

miladyy said:


> There is going to be Uchiha father to daughter lovely interaction in this manga, I can feel it. Maybe
> 
> Still.....no telegrams?



*#BringBackTelegrams*


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 30, 2016)

Addy said:


> training is one thing and can you blame oro for his son having ninja aids?


Oh Lawdy! Not more of that mysterious Ninja Aids! 


Addy said:


> i can attest to this statement being 100% true because that argument was used against me so many times.....  i can even provide  usernames of people who used this argument  between chapter 700 and chapter 1 of the gaiden.....  _starting with a woman who is over 60_ and annoyed me to hell with that argument


Are you...referring to me?  I don't recall taking part in such an argument--is there another around here past 60? 


animetheory said:


> *#BringBackTelegrams*



I agree!


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2016)

SoulFire! said:


> Are you...referring to me?  I don't recall taking part in such an argument--is there another around here past 60?



no honey, it's not you 

your my bro


----------



## Indra (Mar 30, 2016)

Oro, what is he thinking?


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 30, 2016)

The thing with Sasuke pulling a Hohenheim is that there was literally no reason for him to not teleport home once every couple of months considering the people he was looking for may not have even existed but whatever. Pretty soon there will be a wall of deleted posts, I can feel it.

hopefully the oneshot tries to explain why Kakashi, Naruto and the rest of the Kage let Orochimaru live. I'm sure it will be a very convincing argument.

Also, Kabuto, who technically was behind most of the Fourth Shinobi War but was allowed to maintain an orphanage that suddenly existed but never was mentioned despite the two main characters being orphans.


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 30, 2016)

Orochimaru's character is basically ruined. If only Togashi shown Kishi how you write a character like Orochimaru.


----------



## Boruto master (Mar 30, 2016)

the boruto manga news just get nerve racking pls just end it


----------



## LesExit (Mar 30, 2016)

Hussain said:


> @LesExit
> 
> I don't care much about Mitsuki, if at all, but what Kishi is doing is part of what you are saying here
> 
> ...


He is....just one I don't care about. So if there is a character with the _main focus_, I'm upset it's him.
Unless Kishi is able to make me care ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
I would prefer more Boruto or Sarada over him as of now.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 30, 2016)

I would take more Bolt any time of the week as well.


----------



## fuff (Mar 30, 2016)

miladyy said:


> There is going to be Uchiha father to daughter lovely interaction in this manga, I can feel it. Maybe
> 
> Still.....no telegrams?



omg i really hope we get a uchiha fahter and daughter moment


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 30, 2016)

I really hope we get a sasukexrinnegan moment.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 30, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> *Seriously though I wonder if the writer will make Salad's and Sasuke's bond return to stage one(Salad being lonely and Sasuke still aloof)* for the sake of conflict and drama like it(seemingly) appears to happen with Naruto and Boruto.
> 
> Or maybe this story will begin shortly before the movie(and eventually move past it) and that is why Boruto and Naruto are stated to have a strained relationship...
> 
> Also will we have more parent-child bonding or will it take a backseat to ship teasing BoruSalad?



 
Leave SasuSara alone 







Zef said:


>


----------



## LesExit (Mar 30, 2016)

I want more Sarada. She is a sweet and spicy pumpkin pie and I enjoy her. 

I think Kishi wrote both father and child relationships badly. 
I think realistically Sarada should be more upset with her father for longer or if not upset...just really awkward. Sasuke is pretty much a stranger to her, they'll obviously get to know each other and bond...but it takes a bit to get to that point. Also no way Boruto is over his issues with his father over one superhuman battle. Seeing them butt heads on some other issues would be good, like politics or something...


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 30, 2016)

Sasuke never kissed his wife, let that sink in.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 30, 2016)

Keep all that goofy pairing type shit in the section it belong in y'all. It is very annoying i don't like to read it.


----------



## Indra (Mar 30, 2016)

Since they already ran a Chunin Exams, I wonder what else will draw the next generation from the corners of the world together. The only thing that did that back in Part 2 was the Akatsuki, and Madara/Obito. 

Since it's monthly I don't think they would focus the story out of Konoha's gen for too long, like following a different perspective of the World from Kumogakure or Sunagakure.



LesExit said:


> Also no way Boruto is over his issues with his father over one superhuman battle. Seeing them butt heads on some other issues would be good, like politics or something...


 It was shown in the Movie that they were okay. Arguing about politics or something would be interesting, but logically it wouldn't be anything close to a detest. Plus I don't see how Bolt would argue to his father about something that Naruto has been studying and learning over in the past few years. What would he know about politics? lol

It would be like Shikidai telling his father how to advise Naruto correctly.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 30, 2016)

lndra said:


> Since they already ran a Chunin Exams, I wonder what else will draw the next generation from the corners of the world together. The only thing that did that back in Part 2 was the Akatsuki, and Madara/Obito.
> 
> Since it's monthly I don't think they would focus the story out of Konoha's gen for too long, like following a different perspective of the World from Kumogakure or Sunagakure.
> 
> ...



Naruto's decisions aren't without fault, so there are plenty of things Boruto could challenge him on. One example would be the approach taken towards criminals.


----------



## Monna (Mar 30, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Keep all that goofy pairing type shit in the section it belong in y'all. It is very annoying i don't like to read it.


This. You pairing tards can fuck right off.


----------



## Euraj (Mar 30, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Naruto's decisions aren't without fault, so there are plenty of things Boruto could challenge him on. One example would be the approach taken towards criminals.


Why would he even do that? I believe Boruto wants to be like Sasuke, and the only other big criminal I can think of that he would know is Orochimaru, who is the father/mother of his teammate.


----------



## LesExit (Mar 30, 2016)

lndra said:


> It was shown in the Movie that they were okay. Arguing about politics or something would be interesting, but logically it wouldn't be anything close to a detest. Plus I don't see how Bolt would argue to his father about something that Naruto has been studying and learning over in the past few years. What would he know about politics? lol
> 
> It would be like Shikidai telling his father how to advise Naruto correctly.


I know it was shown in the movie....I just thought it was handled badly. Less time should've been spent on the villains no one cared about and more on the actual relationship between Boruto and Naruto.

Just something about what direction the ninja system should go in. I'd just rather see a conflict thats focused more on world building then some superhuman villain trying to destroy the world again. Also something that would put Boruto and Naruto in two very different mindsets. I just think it'd be more interesting is all. It's not gonna happen though :/



Gunners said:


> Naruto's decisions aren't without fault, so there are plenty of things Boruto could challenge him on. One example would be the approach taken towards criminals.


Maybe Konoha still hiding the truth about the Uchiha massacre. I still have issues with that. Unless the truth did come out and we weren't made aware or I missed it...


Maybe it could be a technological thing, like Bolt is on a side that wants to modernize warfare more and the technology starts bringing into question what makes a ninja...then we could have some kind of old style ninja vs "civillians" with advanced weapons that put them on par...
I'm not sure how'd that go  I'm just really interested in how technology will change the ninja system in the future. From the bolt around Boruto neck and that picture of him holding a wrench, I thought his character was going to have some kind of specialty with technology. Technology was only used as a plot device to show him why hard work mattered tho. Maybe he could invent a gun that shot how rasengans like how he throws his. I'm just letting my mind ramble on right now...


----------



## Kurak (Mar 30, 2016)

Since both Sarada's &Burrito's potential was wasted it was logical that the only hope for gaiden is Mitsuki and his stroy. We shall see how it turns out but IMO it will turn into soap opera just like Sarada's gaiden. Flat, boring and irritating. 

If they dont drop this ridiculous power level then we can 100% except aliens invasion and megazords battle. Right now Burrito is way OP for his age. Just wait till Sarada will awaken Mangekyou Sharingan.

Seal Naruto's kyuubi powers and Sasuke's Ringegnas/Sharingan spam and we can talk. Right now? Pointless.


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 30, 2016)

Jane said:


> This. You pairing tards can fuck right off.


^This. Pairing tards are the worst thing that happened to this fandom.


----------



## Indra (Mar 30, 2016)

Let's be real, more negative came out from the positives of wasted character development and potential from these pairings Kishimoto couldn't commit to writing well. Don't see why people care so much about them.



LesExit said:


> I know it was shown in the movie....I just thought it was handled badly. Less time should've been spent on the villains no one cared about and more on the actual relationship between Boruto and Naruto.


Yeah many of the complaints suggested that Katasuke would have been okay as the antagonist in the relationship between Naruto and Boruto instead of throwing these random Otsutsuki enemies who were bland as Hell. But if they weren't there, Naruto and Sasuke couldn't show off.

And you know Kishi..




LesExit said:


> Just something about what direction the ninja system should go in. I'd just rather see a conflict thats focused more on world building then some superhuman villain trying to destroy the world again. Also something that would put Boruto and Naruto in two very different mindsets. I just think it'd be more interesting is all. It's not gonna happen though :/
> .


It would be interesting from that point of view. Honestly they could just ditch the whole forgiveness route in the Manga. Kishimoto incorporated that theme way too forcefully in this Manga. Sometimes it did more harm than good for both characters.

I wonder how he will tackle the whole forgiveness theme in the Manga. Especially when the Main Character has killed (Momoshiki) with no sense of remorse, and has chosen to side with a path that doesn't need talk no jutsu to silence the enemy for the good (lol).



Gunners said:


> Naruto's decisions aren't without fault, so there are plenty of things Boruto could challenge him on. One example would be the approach taken towards criminals.


I mean I can see that happening. If they write him based on what we've seen in the Movie, I don't really see a big sense of forgiveness written in his personality. Though the last manga was about forgiveness to stop the whole 'hatred cycle' ... then again, Kishimoto has destroyed most of his themes in Part 1 anyway. Like destiny, hard work, and so forth. So the possibility is there, I guess.

Personally I don't see a whole change in direction for the story. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 31, 2016)

lndra said:


> Let's be real, more negative came out from the positives of wasted character development and potential from these pairings Kishimoto couldn't commit to writing well. Don't see why people care so much about them.
> 
> 
> Yeah many of the complaints suggested that Katasuke would have been okay as the antagonist in the relationship between Naruto and Boruto instead of throwing these random Otsutsuki enemies who were bland as Hell. But if they weren't there, Naruto and Sasuke couldn't show off.
> ...



Naruto didnt really kill him. Boruto did. 
And he already killed that Sand-fodder doppelganger for Itachi n Part II, and basically killed Madara with Chibaku Tensei.


Would be cool if we got villain groups from the lesser used Villages;
Waterfall and Grass, etc.

Maybe even have an arc with other Jashin cultists.


----------



## Indra (Mar 31, 2016)

Iruel said:


> Naruto didnt really kill him. Boruto did.


Sorry I was referring to Boruto as the MC of the Movie. But I can see how you were confused by that statement

lol



Iruel said:


> And he already killed that Sand-fodder doppelganger for Itachi n Part II, and basically killed Madara with Chibaku Tensei.


I remember having an argument about this before, and the person told me that the Itachi-doppelganger was already dead, they were just controlling the man's body. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.




Iruel said:


> Would be cool if we got villain groups from the lesser used Villages;
> Waterfall and Grass, etc.
> 
> Maybe even have an arc with other Jashin cultists.


That would be interesting though 

There is so much untapped lore in Naruto. To be totally honest I thought it was actually interesting on the Novel writer's part to include a side cult that favored the IT's plan from Madara.

That could build more on political struggles and conflict since the enemy isn't exactly one person.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 31, 2016)

lndra said:


> Sorry I was referring to Boruto as the MC of the Movie. But I can see how you were confused by that statement
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



I dont think the exact specifics of Pains (it was his right?) doppelganger-no-jutsu was specified. those guys could have been already dead, or just transformed while they were alive. 

The Shin-katsuki could have been interesting if done right, but we got that garbage. 
I bet that new guy on the poster will be our first villain.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 31, 2016)

lndra said:


> I remember having an argument about this before, and the person told me that the Itachi-doppelganger was already dead, they were just controlling the man's body. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.



[sp][/sp]


----------



## Zef (Mar 31, 2016)

Platypus said:


> [sp][/sp]



So is that a Rinnegan technique? Or was it not specified?  

If that jutsu can create replicates of Shinobi and their abilities wouldn't that imply Rinnegan can indeed use any technique including KKG?

---------------------------






OT: Why are we getting a story on Boruto again? It's like after the original series ended; Kishi and his team just sat there, and assumed we would want a manga centered around Naruto's son. Why did they assume that?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 31, 2016)

Well, they were correct.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 31, 2016)

Zef said:


> So is that a Rinnegan technique? Or was it not specified?



Not sure. If it was, you'd think the description would mention it. On the other hand, the jutsu is unranked ( — ), meaning:
​


> If that jutsu can create replicates of Shinobi and their abilities wouldn't that imply Rinnegan can indeed use any technique including KKG?


----------



## Zef (Mar 31, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Well, they were correct.



I'm more interested in the old gen tbh. The War ended, and then all of a sudden their grown ups. I feel like the new gen is just a way for Kishi to leave all the loose ends untied.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 31, 2016)

Well Narudo should be there, the rest are not important. 

Kishi sucks at completing any loose end.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 31, 2016)

Zef said:


> OT: Why are we getting a story on Boruto again? It's like after the original series ended; Kishi and his team just sat there, and assumed we would want a manga centered around Naruto's son. Why did they assume that?



Maybe Kishimoto wanted to start with a clean-ish slate.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 31, 2016)

Zef said:


> *I'm more interested in the old gen* tbh. The War ended, and then all of a sudden their grown ups. I feel like the new gen is just a way for Kishi to leave all the loose ends untied.



Same. I hope the older cast have prominent roles as well.


----------



## Indra (Mar 31, 2016)

They probably made it due to how well the Boruto Movie was received. Older gen is kind of boring now, especially since we've seen everything. However the newer gen aren't that interesting to begin with. Which is why the series shouldn't have continued. My opinion though.



Platypus said:


> [sp][/sp]


I see 

Thanks. Looks like I won that argument. Gonna quote that bastard now

Jokes.


----------



## Zef (Mar 31, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Well Narudo should be there, the rest are not important.
> 
> Kishi sucks at completing any loose end.



The main loose ends I want to know about involve Naruto. 
Remember Konan promised she'd help Naruto? Then later Obito killed her. And that's all we ever heard about the village again? Like...does Naruto even know Konan is dead? 
And what happened to the country now that both Nagato and Konan are dead?

I reread this series and realize just how much potential and plotlines were wasted.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 31, 2016)

Zef said:


> The main loose ends I want to know about involve Naruto.
> Remember Konan promised she'd help Naruto? Then later Obito killed her. And that's all we ever heard about the village again? Like...does Naruto even know Konan is dead?
> And what happened to the country now that both Nagato and Konan are dead?
> 
> I reread this series and realize just how much potential and plotlines were wasted.



Kishimoto has an impressive track record of bringing up issues but not dealing with them afterwards. During the world war arc the existence of the minor nations was simply forgotten entirely. They're all dead to Kishi. Just like how the caged bird thing from the Hyuga was practically forgotten after Neji. Or how Konoha's crimes during the wars and conflicts were forgotten after Danzo died. Etc. 

Perhaps it is simply the downside of Naruto being a simple battle shonen manga. The authors didn't really seem to care about planning things out, or consistency. Remember when the characters actually acted as _shinobi_? How many years has it been? 

And with the next gen suffering the Goten-syndrome with instant mastery of skills for which their parents needed several years of training... well, the future is bleak. Then again, this spinoff seems more a way to milk some extra money from the franchise, than it is to actually create new and interesting content.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 31, 2016)

You also have to question the audience sometimes. Would the manga sell well if there was less focus on action and these character confrontations that shounen thrives off? 

The definition of a shinobi has pretty much become a mindset thing rather than how do they fight thing.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 31, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> You also have to question the audience sometimes. Would the manga sell well if there was less focus on action and these character confrontations that shounen thrives off?
> 
> The definition of a shinobi has pretty much become a mindset thing rather than how do they fight thing.



Action without content is pointless.

The battle of Naruto against Pein is one of the best in the story, imho. Why? Because it was a battle which had it all. Clashing ideologies, Pein who had killed Jiraiya, Konoha being responsible for the death of Nagato's parents and best friend, and so on. It was good because both characters fought for a cause. By contrast, look at the world war arc. Which of the battles did actually have 'content'? Obito 'because you let Rin die' Uchiha? Madara 'I've planned out every pebble on the battlefield' Uchiha? Or all the other fodder-fights... Naruto vs the third Raikage was nice and all, but it was basically about nothing. My point is: without a proper story to back it up, a battle scene is just pointless. Tension should be build. Consequences should be felt. Risks should be clear to the reader. I mean, compare Sasuke vs Itachi with Sasuke vs Deidara.

Then again... look at Fairy Tail. It was simply written to attract twelve year olds who get a tiny little boner from the semi-hentai drawings. SJ and all the magazines seem to think the audience is as dumb as that. And FT's commercial success seems to prove the point. Is a manga not successful enough: add some nudity (even Kubo attempts it in the current arc). Is a character not popular enough: make him/her prettier. Its condescending, but it works...


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 31, 2016)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Action without content is pointless.
> 
> 
> Then again... look at Fairy Tail. It was simply written to attract twelve year olds who get a tiny little boner from the semi-hentai drawings. SJ and all the magazines seem to think the audience is as dumb as that. And FT's commercial success seems to prove the point. Is a manga not successful enough: add some nudity (even Kubo attempts it in the current arc). Is a character not popular enough: make him/her prettier. Its condescending, but it works...



Well, had Sasuke gotten fat as Chouji then his fanbase would abandon that ship faster than Minato eats Kushina's cooking.

So would Minato, Itachi, and Madara's fans not be pleased if the looks of those guys suddenly were much less fappable. 

Just see how many are already angry with the Boruto manga just because the characters are less pretty than with Kishi's art.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 31, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, had Sasuke gotten fat as Chouji then his fanbase would abandon that ship faster than Minato eats Kushina's cooking.
> 
> So would Minato, Itachi, and Madara's fans not be pleased if the looks of those guys suddenly were much less fappable.
> 
> Just see how many are already angry with the Boruto manga just because the characters are less pretty than with Kishi's art.



Even if the spinoff has this second-grade art, I'd just be happy if we had a decent story for once. I mean, look at Gaiden. Kishi couldn't even deliver a proper story that only lasted ten freaking chapters 

Although someone who'd be capable of writing a good story would more likely be writing his own story, rather than milking another's franchise, right?


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 31, 2016)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Although someone who'd be capable of writing a good story would more likely be writing his own story, rather than milking another's franchise, right?



I don't think it is so simple to start your own manga. Even Kishi's new space manga may not be so easily accepted by the folks to whom he will present the script despite his popularity.

The author of Boruto did co-write the scrip for Boruto the Movie which I'd say wasn't half bad. Maybe even IMO the best Naruto movie.

Perhaps he thinks of Boruto at this point to be his "child" as much as Kishi's.

And if the readers are pleased then he may feel confident eventually to move to his own manga at one point.


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Mar 31, 2016)

ten weeks is the average amount for an new manga to be given the time an vote by the public if it continues or get axed.. 

people get paid to continue another person work.. it common thing for people to do in term of an franchise.

the boruto chapter in the naruto timeframe, would have it own twist an turns to see where it goes.

ten chapters in about ten months isn't too bad.. to see the final outcome of the saga if Kishimoto-sensei decided to return for an movie sequel or take over completely from this other future manga ..


----------



## MS81 (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm just waiting for Kakashi and Mirai training panels.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 31, 2016)

MS81 said:


> I'm just waiting for Kakashi and Mirai training panels.



Kakashi already had a Team.
Shikamaru trained her obviously.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 1, 2016)

Yeah fighting zombies sucks out the dramatic tension. I mean its nice seeing legends of the past fight but it sucks out the tension. Danzo I was expecting a full civil war arc.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 1, 2016)

I thought this week more info was going to be released, was it a lie?
I wanted to know if the new artist had modified other designs.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2016)

This week isn't over.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 1, 2016)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Action without content is pointless.
> 
> The battle of Naruto against Pein is one of the best in the story, imho. Why? Because it was a battle which had it all. Clashing ideologies, Pein who had killed Jiraiya, Konoha being responsible for the death of Nagato's parents and best friend, and so on. It was good because both characters fought for a cause.



It was terrible, more like.

Nagato killed Jiraiya, Kakashi, destroyed Konoha, yet Naruto didn't really accuse that and when he did go AWOL he shat on those sacrifices and put even more people in danger. The only good part of that conflict was when he told Nagato that he couldn't forgive him but because of what Jiraiya believed and taught him, he would listen to Nagato's story. Then we all know how shit that was.

The fight against the paths was lackuster. The six paths should have been dealt with like the one with Kakashi's, but instead they were ridiculous copouts or done off-pannel. The only saving graces were Kalashi's fight, Konohsmaru's feint and Naruto trolling the absorbing chakra one. Everything else was either shit or not there. Kishi being forced by the editors to cut Tsunade's fight was ridiculous. Way to go, shit on both teamwork and to emphasize Naruto surpassing the previous Hokages.

Naruto should have fought Ashura and only him, after Tsunade had already wore him out, To fill in for that, we had Naruto going against everything he had promised others and promised Jiraiya (the guy who died for him, for the village, and whom he later preaches the eords of to another guy), by fighting him with the fox. I'm not even going to talk about the complete TRAINWRECK that Chosen One and Book TnJ, the least said about those the better.

It was worse than what came after because people expected greatness and it was terrible. The zombie arc marked the beginning of the manga's decline but Invasion of Konoha confirmed it.


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2016)

there isn't anything new this week?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 1, 2016)

Addy said:


> there isn't anything new this week?



They're waiting to post it because they want to make an April's fools joke... I'm sure


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 1, 2016)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Action without content is pointless.
> 
> The battle of Naruto against Pein is one of the best in the story, imho. Why? Because it was a battle which had it all. Clashing ideologies, Pein who had killed Jiraiya, Konoha being responsible for the death of Nagato's parents and best friend, and so on. It was good because both characters fought for a cause. By contrast, look at the world war arc. Which of the battles did actually have 'content'? Obito 'because you let Rin die' Uchiha? Madara 'I've planned out every pebble on the battlefield' Uchiha? Or all the other fodder-fights... Naruto vs the third Raikage was nice and all, but it was basically about nothing. My point is: without a proper story to back it up, a battle scene is just pointless. Tension should be build. Consequences should be felt. Risks should be clear to the reader. I mean, compare Sasuke vs Itachi with Sasuke vs Deidara.
> 
> Then again... look at Fairy Tail. It was simply written to attract twelve year olds who get a tiny little boner from the semi-hentai drawings. SJ and all the magazines seem to think the audience is as dumb as that. And FT's commercial success seems to prove the point. Is a manga not successful enough: add some nudity (even Kubo attempts it in the current arc). Is a character not popular enough: make him/her prettier. Its condescending, but it works...



Disagree. The fight was not even that good, honestly enjoyed Jiraiya vs Pein more. Best part of the arc was Pain vs Konoha. Ideology clash was shallow as well, as Naruto had no real ideology and Pain's justification was piss poor. Madara's introduction and confrontation was far better and his ideology made more sense from his perspective at least considering he had a evident plan. Sasuke vs Naruto was meant to be that ideology clash. 

Naruto became too wound up on its action and lore to justify the increase in action while the character interactions took a bit of a back seat, when really they should on the forefront of things. I think the new era (Gaiden and Boruto) changed that for the better, though less contrived drama would be better.


----------



## Orochi92 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Lovely (Apr 1, 2016)

I wonder if that's Mitsuki or another character.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Apr 1, 2016)

Lovely said:


> That woman in the panel looks like she could be Mitsuki's mother? If it is a female anyway.



its just also mitsuki 
maybe coz' you are referring to the breasts? anyway it has tight belt to look cushion


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 1, 2016)

something about orochimaru and mitsuki infiltrating somewhere.


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2016)

Orochi92 said:


>



3d holograms communication?  

and ninja batman? or punisher? 



Haruka Katana said:


> something about orochimaru and mitsuki infiltrating somewhere.



doing ninja stuff..........  why does that make sense in naruto?   

whatever, orochimaru has the life. infiltration missions, experiments.....  and gov does jack shit about it


----------



## Indra (Apr 1, 2016)

Yo Mitsuki's eyes in the top first scan aren't white like they are on the bottom. Does she/he have the Sharingan?


----------



## Indra (Apr 1, 2016)

Damn I was like "really Kishi?" for a minute there


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2016)

what does it say?


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 1, 2016)

*蛇道コンビ・結成?!
Snake team combination is formed?!

大蛇丸&ミツ?☻の潜入ミッション開始!!
The start of Orochimaru and Mistuki infiltration mission!!
*


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *蛇道コンビ・結成?!
> Snake team combination is formed?!
> 
> 大蛇丸&ミツ��☻の潜入ミッション開始!!
> ...



thanks 

more translation please


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 1, 2016)

Addy said:


> thanks
> 
> more translation please




*That works also... *



miladyy said:


> edittttt
> 
> 
> I'm not a pro translator so
> ...


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2016)

thanks  

my daughter translating for me. papa is so proud


----------



## Milady (Apr 1, 2016)

Addy said:


> thanks
> 
> my daughter translating for me. papa is so proud



Papa, Better to wait for OD or Yagami


----------



## fuff (Apr 1, 2016)

.....so naruto is a bad hokage...if oro can get away with doing oro stuff


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 1, 2016)

So Oro is doing whatever the f&ck he wants and Naruto does nothing about it.
Such a clever hokage XD


----------



## Six (Apr 1, 2016)

This Mitsuki thing is looking really interesting.
But is it just one chapter or a few chapters detailing his past?


----------



## Platypus (Apr 1, 2016)

It's a one-shot.


----------



## Milady (Apr 1, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *蛇道コンビ・結成?!
> Snake team combination is formed?!
> 
> 大蛇丸&ミツ��☻の潜入ミッション開始!!
> ...



Oro: もちろん。 今までこの男が集めた情�☻�を全て奪う為よ。

Pretty sure I translated this wronk.

"Of course, up until now, in order to take away (steal?) all the information this man has collected."

See, I suck. How do you find my crappy translation when I hide them in another thread?


----------



## Six (Apr 1, 2016)

Platypus said:


> It's a one-shot.



So just one giant chapter, correct?


----------



## Platypus (Apr 1, 2016)

Yep         .


----------



## Trojan (Apr 1, 2016)

Law Trafalgar said:


> So just one giant chapter, correct?



Not necessarily "giant". Narudo becoming the Hokage chapter was a one-shot as well. However,
it was the size of a regular chapter.



> didnt the war only last 2days...so sakura healing him for 3days doesnt make sense....



The war itself was 2 days, and Narudo only got involved in the 2nd day. However, it took an entire day to fight Sasuke.

As for Sakura, taking more days to recharge him does make sense, he has far more chakra than she does.


----------



## Platypus (Apr 1, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Not necessarily "giant". Narudo becoming the Hokage chapter was a one-shot as well. However,
> it was the size of a regular chapter.



Also this.


----------



## fuff (Apr 1, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Not necessarily "giant". Narudo becoming the Hokage chapter was a one-shot as well. However,
> it was the size of a regular chapter.



at least that one is getting animated very soon...coming out beginning of july ...now i wonder how long gaiden will take....

kishi should have made the intro to the boruto manga at least the first chapter...by himself and then let the new guy take over...with the ugly art


----------



## Zef (Apr 1, 2016)

How many times has the word "ugly" been used in this thread?

The artist probably has his feelings hurt from all this backlash.


----------



## fuff (Apr 1, 2016)

Zef said:


> How many times has the word "ugly" been used in this thread?
> 
> *The artist probably has his feelings hurt from all this backlash.*



u know it!! that is the point to make him quit and get someone who can draw like kishi or kishi on board


----------



## Zef (Apr 1, 2016)

Kishi don't want us no more.


----------



## Platypus (Apr 1, 2016)

fuff said:


> so sakura healing him for 3days doesnt make sense....



[sp=off-topic]
From The Last movie:
Shikamaru: _You're finally awake._
Naruto: _Finally?_
Shikamaru: _It's been three days._​
Bunch of scenes later:
Naruto: _Sakura…_
Shikamaru: _It's the result of infusing nearly every ounce of her chakra into you so that she could prevent you from dying._​

She didn't heal him for three days at a stretch. People just made that up. She healed him & Naruto woke up three days after. 

Hell, I've seen people claim that Sakura must be on Naruto's level reserves wise because she was able to restore his chakra, despite the fact that Shikamaru specifically mentioned that she had to use nearly all she got just to prevent him from dying and that he slept three days and resting would – logically speaking – restore chakra as well.

​[/sp]


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 1, 2016)

Zef said:


> *How many times has the word "ugly" been used in this thread?*
> 
> The artist probably has his feelings hurt from all this backlash.



True haha at least I'm free this time


----------



## Zef (Apr 1, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Shikamaru: _You're finally awake._
> Naruto: _Finally?_
> Shikamaru: _It's been three days._​
> Couple of scenes later:
> ...


Is this from a novel or something?


----------



## Platypus (Apr 1, 2016)

From the movie.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 1, 2016)

Platypus said:


> From the movie.



You mean The Last when Naruto faints? 

If it is, What does it have to do with the war?


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 1, 2016)

Zef said:


> Is this from a novel or something?



Isn't this from The Last?


----------



## Platypus (Apr 1, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> You mean The Last when Naruto faints?
> 
> If it is, What does it have to do with the war?



Not me who brought that feat up. Ask whoever did.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh alright, so people is confusing shit, damn.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 1, 2016)

I'll agree with everyone else....this one shot is just making me miss Kishi and his art even more 
Come back Kishi


----------



## fuff (Apr 1, 2016)

lets just get back to the boruto manga...before this turns out ugly like the new art hahahahah just had to


----------



## fuff (Apr 1, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> I'll agree with everyone else....this one shot is just making me miss Kishi and his art even more
> Come back Kishi



i know i agree!


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 1, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> I'll agree with everyone else....this one shot is just making me miss Kishi and his art even more
> Come back Kishi



You see


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2016)

miladyy said:


> Papa, Better to wait for OD or Yagami



nah, i am too proud of my daughter


----------



## Trojan (Apr 1, 2016)

fuff said:


> *at least that one is getting animated very soon...coming out beginning of july *...now i wonder how long gaiden will take....
> 
> kishi should have made the intro to the boruto manga at least the first chapter...by himself and then let the new guy take over...with the ugly art



@Bold

I honestly forgot all about that.


----------



## Indra (Apr 1, 2016)

Naruto should of just ended a long time ago tbh


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 1, 2016)

lndra said:


> Naruto should of just ended a long time ago tbh




Agree. It should've ended in the Gokage summit or Pein arc.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 1, 2016)

The Gokage summit was a low point in the manga, and all T7 looked like shit in that Arc.
I wouldn't have wanted the manga to end there. And honestly, it would have left us with a lot of questions anyway
that people would have still complained about.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 1, 2016)

Meant to end it in the Gokage summit if Kishi hadn't come out with all the b'shit about Tobi and Infinite Tsukuyomi since past arcs of the manga.

Tobi character and his plan of Tsukuyomi Infinite were obvious items to lengthen the manga itself.
I believe if Kishi hadn't come out with all those shitty items he could've perfectly ended it in the Gokage summit.


----------



## fuff (Apr 1, 2016)

regardless n vs s was a given from pt 1 we all know that was gonna be the very last fight


----------



## Trojan (Apr 1, 2016)

Chances are that is true. 

To be honest, the War Arc answered some decent plot points so to speak. However, the execution of the events were horrendous. 

If Kishi knew in himself that he wouldn't be able to show a lot of the characters power/fighting style, stories...etc etc
He should have 

1- Only brought back the characters that we haven't seen before, or those who only got an extremely limited amount of panel time. But characters who had Arcs for them like the Akatsuki were not necessary to brought back, especially when he did not do any good for them.  

2- Limit the time he gave to Obito and Asspulldara. Those 2 boring fuckers had a huge amount of chapters for
their crap, which resulted in all the other characters getting far less time that they should have been given! 



> regardless n vs s was a given from pt 1 we all know that was gonna be the very last fight



That was really and extremely poor idea to be honest. 
It's amazing that Kishi contradict himself in 1 line in an interview when he said
that he did not want it to be that Sasuke does all those terrible thing, and the next second Narudo forgive him.
Even tho that EXACTLY what happened!


----------



## Trojan (Apr 1, 2016)

> *
> Aw, that's nice. So you obviously care a lot about these characters and this story. It took up over 15 years of your life! Was it difficult to decide to end Naruto?*
> 
> It was kind of decided�not necessarily early on, but I knew that it was going to be concluded soon. So it's not like that decision was unexpected. However, it took a while to smooth out the story to let it conclude the way that I want it to.
> ...




makes you wonder why he did it then.


----------



## Zef (Apr 1, 2016)

Hussain said:


> The Gokage summit was a low point in the manga, and all T7 looked like shit in that Arc



I actually liked the Gokage Summit Arc. 

For Sasuke at least. Watching his descent was hilarious to me. I don't know why, but I was legit giggling when he was trying to kill everyone.  

Plus, the whole "Second Coming of Madara" vibe was exciting at the time. 

But yeah, the arc didn't do Team 7 no favors.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 1, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Chances are that is true.
> 
> To be honest, the War Arc answered some decent plot points so to speak. However, the execution of the events were horrendous.
> 
> ...



Completely agree. Bringing Akatsuki back to life were just a waste of time for the running of the series, they didn't contribute  at all, except Itachi. He just had to limit the time panels for Obito and the power and fighting style for each character so he didn't have to leave an endless of plotholes everywhere and he could've perfectly ended the manga in Naruto v Sasuke after the Gokage meeting but you know that shit about he needed more panels and chapters for Naruto to forgive Sasuke? I don't fucking believe it.

Kishi is the kind of guy who magically does that sort of thing in the manga, he's done it before.
But hell yeah, he excuses he had to lengthen the manga because editorial asked him countless times and he had planned to end the manga in 2010 around the Gokage summit arc.






Hussain said:


> makes you wonder why he did it then.


----------



## fuff (Apr 1, 2016)

at least naruto is repetitive as bleach.....save rukia, save orihime, save ishidia, how about save bleach?!


----------



## Platypus (Apr 1, 2016)

save sasuke


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2016)

fuff said:


> at least naruto is repetitive as bleach.....save rukia, save orihime, save ishidia, how about save bleach?!



oh, because the war arc that took 200 chapters was not repetitive at all? 

tnj gaara.

tnj pain.

tnj sasuke.

tnj obito.

oh and sasuke joins oro then akatsuki and then becomes rogue. in all events, naruto has to find sasuke.......................... and what was  a plot in the gaiden?............. find sasuke 

akatsuki was the only villain in part 2 btw as oro was a sidetrack joke that didnt do anything.

rasengan RASENGAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! villains with sharingans, more sharingan upgrades.

MORE UCHIHA VILLAINS.

MORE NARUTO UPGRADES. 

MORE BUTTHURT SASUKE.

not repetitive at all


----------



## MS81 (Apr 1, 2016)

Iruel said:


> Kakashi already had a Team.
> Shikamaru trained her obviously.



What the Hell Shikamaru going to teach her???
Shikamaru knowledge is on par with Kakashi's but not his arsenal of jutsu's!!!!


----------



## fuff (Apr 1, 2016)

MS81 said:


> What the Hell Shikamaru going to teach her???



nothing hes lazy....


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 1, 2016)

Addy said:


> oh, because the war arc that took 200 chapters was not repetitive at all?
> 
> tnj gaara.
> 
> ...



War arc was fucking boring until Naruto broke off Tobi's mask and afterwards on it got interesting.

Pein and Gokage summit arc incluiding the team 7 meeting was awesome and not repetitive at all.
I'd say after the 2nd meeting between team 7 it was not repetitive but fucking boring and shit as hell.

Chasing after Orochimaru arc was only one that felt repetitive somewhat of that already happened in part 1 but of course if you watched the fillers in the anime all the arcs will be repetitive to you


----------



## MS81 (Apr 1, 2016)

So mitsuki is doing what Kabuto couldn't do....Smh


----------



## Six (Apr 1, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Not necessarily "giant". Narudo becoming the Hokage chapter was a one-shot as well. However,
> it was the size of a regular chapter.



Honestly, Mitsuki should have been the one to get a gaiden. Far more interesting than all the other children combined with a pretty cool personality.


----------



## Zef (Apr 1, 2016)

Addy said:


> oh, because the war arc that took 200 chapters was not repetitive at all?



War Arc was the point of no return me thinks.  
Before that I had no real problem with the story. But the War Arc exposed the manga's faults, and had me debating whether or not I should drop it. 

The only thing that made me continue was that I was waiting for Sasuke to fuck shit up with EMS. But Kishi has this annoying habit of showcasing Sasuke in a few panels and then forgetting him for the next 50 chapters. When Sasuke finally used EMS in battle I was disappointed. From that point on it just got more unbearable to me. 

Especially during the whole JJ Obito fight. God it was boring.


----------



## Indra (Apr 1, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> Agree. It should've ended in the Gokage summit or Pein arc.


I mean at best Naruto should of ended at 698 or 699 before it became a wank fest.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 1, 2016)

Sorry, late to the party OTL....

The double spread ad from this week's WSJ:

[sp]



[/sp]

紡がれる、新たなる伝説！！！
Spinning a new legend!!

オレは火影に…なるたくも��☻ェ！！！
I don't even want to become the Hokage!!!

物語は、ボルトとナルト、親�☻�の確執の物語から幕を開ける！！必見！！
The story is about Boruto and Naruto; the curtain raises upon a story from the discord between parent-and-child!! It's a must-see!

-----------------------------------

蛇道コンビ・結成！！？
Jiadou Combo Formation!!?

_[T/N] Jia= Snake/Serpent and Dou=Way/Road
Like how you see Nindou=Ninja Way
So Jiadou= Way of the Snake_

大蛇丸＆ミツ��☻の潜入ミッション、スターと！！
Orochimaru and Mitsuki's infiltration mission....STARTS!!

----------------------------

Panel translations:

Orochimaru:
...
....

----

Rando Mask Guy(?):

…お前は分かっているか？
…本当は自分が何者なのか？

...Do you know (for yourself)...who/what you actually are?

-----

Orochimaru:

もちろん…今までこの男が集めた情�☻�をすべて奪う為よ

Of course(/You're right)...It's in order to seize all the intel that this man has gathered up thus far

-----------

Mitsuki(?):

え？
Eh?

------
Orochimaru:

ミツ��☻…
Mitsuki...


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 1, 2016)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Sorry, late to the party OTL....
> 
> The double spread ad from this week's WSJ:
> 
> ...



Thank you, OD!




lndra said:


> I mean at best Naruto should of ended at 698 or 699 before it became a wank fest.



Yeah,I know but I agreed to the sole fact it should've ended before and my main point in the timeline would be the Gokage summit but still, I'd be still okay if it had ended in 699 too as much as what came afterwards hadn't just come out.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 1, 2016)

this Mitsuki oneshot is gonna be more interesting than the entire new series


----------



## Kurak (Apr 1, 2016)

"Way of the Snake"

Oro & Mituski duo. Can you imagine that?


----------



## pumkin1988 (Apr 1, 2016)

"Way of the Snake"

>mfw you realize snakes like to burrow in long, darn passages and feel at home forcing themselves through tight, moist areas


----------



## Indra (Apr 1, 2016)

Yeah it really does look like the Boruto Manga will be a rehash of the Boruto Movie.

On a side note. Why does Kishimoto make the weirdest characters have interesting stories. So far the Mitsuki thing has potential, and it has nothing to do with him infiltrating Konohagakure for his dad 

^Some people were expecting this, still doubtful.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 1, 2016)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> 紡がれる、新たなる伝説！！！
> Spinning a new legend!!
> 
> オレは火影に…なるたくも��☻ェ！！！
> ...



So was the Boruto movie for naught then?


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 1, 2016)

Perhaps this one shot takes place prior to the movie to explain Mitsuki's origin as well as when and how Mitsuki appears in Konoha and joins the Acadamy.


----------



## Indra (Apr 1, 2016)

Right 

Imagine if he rewrote the entire Movie in Manga form


----------



## Lovely (Apr 1, 2016)

Abanikochan said:


> So was the Boruto movie for naught then?



Seriously. Plus, there's ways of making the story focus on parent-child relationships without repeating issues that were already resolved. I'd rather there be no more Naruto if the alternative means that the 'continuation' won't stay true to concepts already put into place.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 1, 2016)

This is fucking gay i swear. What was the point of saying others characters will get screentime when they clearly won't. Lol boruto having problems with his dad again yeah that's something other characters will be able to fit into! This synopsis is more retarded than the goofy art and that's saying something. 

At least the mitsuki looks interesting. Sad i don't really care about the kid.


----------



## Zef (Apr 1, 2016)

Apparently strained relationships is the only way these people know how to tell a story. 

I can't wait for another 15 years of Naruto 2.0 seeking acknowledgment and wanting daddy's attention.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 1, 2016)

Zef said:


> Apparently strained relationships is the only way these people know how to tell a story.
> 
> I can't wait for another 15 years of Naruto 2.0 seeking acknowledgment and wanting daddy's attention.



Forever trapped in Izanami.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks for the trans OD.



Zef said:


> Apparently strained relationships is the only way these people know how to tell a story.


Hate to complain but seriously...
It just shows how Kishi and co still sucks at writing 

Why are they so into that parent-child shit  And this is all because Kishi wants to self insert himself into the story. 

....Then again he already did that in the main series with his brother....... fuck. Never change, Kishi, never change. 



miladyy said:


> See, I suck. How do you find my crappy translation when I hide them in another thread?


ASYM is a regular lurker in our secret base 



Zef said:


> How many times has the word "ugly" been used in this thread?
> 
> The artist probably has his feelings hurt from all this backlash.


I pity Kishi's artist


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 1, 2016)

Are you even surprised? This way the manga will get canceled not more than December 

Drawings are horrible and they begin up with a retelling so seriously?  There is no way people will support and like this b'shit and I can't even imagine how Kishi would approve this but yeah, it's Kishi


----------



## Indra (Apr 1, 2016)

I don't really see the appeal of parent and child relationships being broken and then repairing, only for it to be broken again, and then fixed once again.

Is there some kind of message? I thought a big reason for Kishimoto making this Movie was for him to tell a story to his son whilst giving something for the readers and their parents (or their children if they are parents).

----

The comment made in the other thread about a character seen within his father makes the comment four spaces above even funnier than I imagined


----------



## fuff (Apr 1, 2016)

REAL QUESTION WILL WE SEE KIBAS KID?!


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 2, 2016)

lndra said:


> I don't really see the appeal to parent and child relationships being broken and then repairing, only for it to be broken again, and then fixed once again.
> 
> Is there some kind of message? I thought a big reason for Kishimoto making this Movie was for him to tell a story to his son whilst giving something for the readers and their parents (or their children if they are parents).



You know Kishi would do whatever for money, right? I mean just look at Toriyama! This guy spent all his money he earned with DBZ and other manga and now he's throwing away DBZ with a new shitty plot and he doesn't care about his own manga and characters.

Same goes for Kishi, he doens't care at all it's just money he wants and that's mainly the japanese market works. There is no message at all, that is non existent. They want one to think there is a message behind everything they release but it's just bullshit to buy and buy and so that's how they fucking earn money with japanese and the sole fact they're retelling Boruto The Movie proves it.

Not incluiding us because We're illegal 





> The comment made in the other thread about a character seen within his father makes the comment four spaces above even funnier than I imagined
> 
> I have to sticky that thread for later when I have to showcase how stupidity never leaves




You really should stick it


----------



## Milady (Apr 2, 2016)

Still...no telegrams.

I'm so ready to predict the one shot chapter too 



fuff said:


> REAL QUESTION WILL WE SEE KIBAS KID?!



Oh no..not this again


----------



## Indra (Apr 2, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> You know Kishi would do whatever for money, right? I mean just look at Toriyama! This guy spent all his money he earned with DBZ and other manga and now he's throwing away DBZ with a new shitty plot and he doesn't care about his own manga and characters.
> 
> Same goes for Kishi, he doens't care at all it's just money he wants and that's mainly the japanese market works. There is no message at all, that is non existent. They want one to think there is a message behind everything they release but it's just bullshit to buy and buy and so that's how they fucking earn money with japanese and the sole fact they're retelling Boruto The Movie proves it.
> 
> Not incluiding us because We're illegal


Man I didn't want to label Kishimoto that way, but it's kind of hard to argue against it nowadays especially. I guess we will really know after the first couple of chapters of this Manga. Truthfully like Ziltoid and I were talking about a while ago, making Naruto and Sasuke troubling fathers doesn't really correlate with how their characters were shown when it comes to bonds and friendships (or in Sasuke's case, family, since he actually grew up with one). 

My problem is that they can't say it's for the sake of plot, because he made characters like Shikamaru, Sai, Ino, and so forth, pretty damn normal. Another unrelated point to this is the awful story telling. They have to choose these plot ideas, but do they need these plot ideas?

For instance, the Naruto Gaiden was pretty terrible no matter how you look it. I'm sure even fan's of the Main Characters involved can back me up if they want to. Now look at MItsuki's Gaiden ... Less drama, probably will have a better story, and who knows, it will probably have nothing to do with Orochimaru being a bad father to Mitsuki.

Orochimaru. The guy who used children for experiments, held humans in cells while placing them against each other, and the person who killed his Sensei.. Now they want to make a series based on child and parent relationships when they can start fresh and create new stories without such drama in the first place. Hell if the Movie gave any impression on future Mitsuki and Orochimaru's relationship, he still highly respects him given that the Movie takes place after the Mitsuki Gaiden. Though I may be wrong, he doesn't seem to be a real shinobi of Team Konohamaru yet. 

I'm still half hoping that the synopsis is misleading, and it's totally unrelated. Like someone said before, Kishi even mentioned that the new series wouldn't be about just one character, but multiple characters. Claimed that the spotlight would be on everyone.

Just going off the preview, it makes them look hypocritical. 




Takahisa said:


> YYou really should stick it


I had to stick that hypocrisy! It's so bad


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 2, 2016)

lndra said:


> Man I didn't want to label Kishimoto that way, but it's kind of hard to argue against it nowadays especially. I guess we will really know after the first couple of chapters of this Manga. Truthfully like Ziltoid and I were talking about a while ago, making Naruto and Sasuke troubling fathers doesn't really correlate with how their characters were shown when it comes to bonds and friendships (or in Sasuke's case, family, since he actually grew up with one).
> 
> My problem is that they can't say it's for the sake of plot, because he made characters like Shikamaru, Sai, Ino, and so forth, pretty damn normal. Another unrelated point to this is the awful story telling. They have to choose these plot ideas, but do they need these plot ideas?
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's a bit of each.I mean the fact is they're already out of ideas since the main Naruto story is already over and that leads them to force the characters making them OCC badly and so they come up with plots like Gaiden and Boruto the Movie and even the uncanon novels. They're trying to make Naruto look like DBZ but DBZ is quite different since it had no a set timeline of antagonists and arcs so in DBZ Toriyama could end an arc like Freezer arc and come up with a new one like the Androids and Cell games arc which despite they're not related to the previous (unlike Naruto) they're still fun and entertaining arcs within the DBZ universe because unlike Naruto, DBZ is about Sayajin and stuff so even if they came up with new arcs that aren't related to the old they can still keep releasing arcs with new villains and it would still be fun and that's where the difference lies, since the beginning Naruto has always been a manga whom each arc it's related to the precious and they follow a set timeline, I mean if you remove Obito from the story or Pein then the story won't be able advance and the story won't make sense at all which means they won't reach until the main arc which its Kaguya's arc so in Naruto unlike DBZ the villains are forced to pop out and all the arcs are related among them so all the villains can pop out but once they're done then there is no way to come back because the main story has already been resolved but still those mangaka want to start over or reset Naruto when the story has already been resolved and that's impossible since Naruto has a determited timeline with determined villains so I don't think this new manga will succeed at all.

They could release new Gaiden like this one that'll be the Mitsuki Gaiden which might work to answer certain plotholes in the main story but that's just it. Still, this Mitsuki Gaiden will be good but the new manga with those ugly drawings and retelling will really not succeed.

The difference is that unlike you, I'm able to label Kishi and not stay unvoiced


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 2, 2016)

what was the point of the boruto movie if boruto still hates naruto?


----------



## Kurak (Apr 2, 2016)

$$$

Plus i was always against including movies to cannon since i can't remember any good movie based on Shōnen.

Not....Even....One...


----------



## Addy (Apr 2, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> War arc was fucking boring until Naruto broke off Tobi's mask and afterwards on it got interesting.



stopped here 



Zef said:


> War Arc was the point of no return me thinks.
> Before that I had no real problem with the story. But the War Arc exposed the manga's faults, and had me debating whether or not I should drop it.


kishi "climax of the manga".................................... that manga took too long to climax that  when it did climax finally, you were asleep.



> The only thing that made me continue was that I was waiting for Sasuke to fuck shit up with EMS. But Kishi has this annoying habit of showcasing Sasuke in a few panels and then forgetting him for the next 50 chapters. When Sasuke finally used EMS in battle I was disappointed. From that point on it just got more unbearable to me.
> 
> Especially during the whole JJ Obito fight. God it was boring.



i still can't believe we only saw sasuke's EMS susano'o twice as it killed a few zetsus, his full MS susano'o once where it didn't fight, and then he fused it with naruto only to get the rennigan afterwards.


----------



## fuff (Apr 2, 2016)

they are prob gonna do a quick recap of the boruto movie...


----------



## Addy (Apr 2, 2016)

fuff said:


> they are prob gonna do a quick recap of the boruto movie...



i doubt it beyond a summary. 

then again, this is japan and i can say from experience that they love adapting movies and anime into manga instead of telling new stories


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 2, 2016)

Abanikochan said:


> So was the Boruto movie for naught then?



Or even worse....Boruto for whatever reason is still butthurt.



Takahisa said:


> Are you even surprised? This way the manga will get canceled not more than December
> 
> Drawings are horrible and they begin up with a retelling so seriously?  There is no way people will support and like this b'shit and I can't even imagine how Kishi would approve this but yeah, it's Kishi



I want to remain open minded till the first chapter but man is this looking bad. You know it is when even the most loyal Naruto fans are thinking of dropping it.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 2, 2016)

Addy said:


> stopped here.


You sure did, fillers fan 



Zensuki said:


> I want to remain open minded till the first chapter but man is this looking bad. You know it is when even the most loyal Naruto fans are thinking of dropping it.



It's just the real deal.

People is bashing the new manga and it's not even come out that's the worse but one can't blame them just get to think: ugly drawing style compared to Kishi's, Kishi isn't the drawer nor writer and beginning up with a retelling!?

Worse thing even they could've ever done! a decent plot and story might've saved the new manga but now it's over even when it hasn't started yet. I don't believe in miracles but even if they do exist, not even a miracle can save this manga well just Kishi takes the lead on drawing that's the only thing but that won't happen unless his new manga fails.


----------



## gershwin (Apr 2, 2016)

fuff said:


> they are prob gonna do a quick recap of the boruto movie...



Retelling the story would be the worst way of grabbing attention for the new manga, considering its monthly and that will take amount of time  I realy hope the summary is misleading (and its probably is unless thats some kind of pilot for one chap). Mitsuki chapter on the other hand looks promising. Best boy


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 2, 2016)

gershwin said:


> Retelling the story would be the worst way of grabbing attention for the new manga, considering its monthly and that will take amount of time  I realy hope the summary is misleading (and its probably is unless thats some kind of pilot for one chap). Mitsuki chapter on the other hand looks promising. Best boy



You've got it clear, broh.


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm not going to judge the chicken before it hatches. I'm willing to give the Boruto manga a chance. It could surprise us all.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 2, 2016)

SoulFire! said:


> It could surprise us all.



You mean it could be worse than it already appears. If it's revealed we're only getting 15 pages i won't even feel anything. I'm already numb and prepared for mediocrity.

Lol now i hope they don't bring the telegrams back. It'd be to embarrassing.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 2, 2016)

SoulFire! said:


> I'm not going to judge the chicken before it hatches. I'm willing to give the Boruto manga a chance. It could surprise us all.



Going in without any expectations seems to be the best option. Comparing it to the earlier parts of the original manga will inevitably be unfair. But surprising? Neh, I highly doubt it'll surprise us. It might create another shitstorm, like Gaiden did, but I highly doubt it'll ever surprise us in terms of quality


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2016)

The oneshot will lead the way for the main series I think. To state the obvious, they're going to connect in some way. And I think a new antagonist will give some life a much needed fresh start. As for the criticism for the Boruto-Naruto dynamic...this is kind of the downside of having someone different from the original title character. Obviously we would all be complaining that there's a photocopy of Naruto if he didn't have a problem with his dad.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 2, 2016)

Raiden said:


> As for the criticism for the Boruto-Naruto dynamic...this is kind of the downside of having someone different from the original title character. Obviously we would all be complaining that there's a photocopy of Naruto if he didn't have a problem with his dad.



The thing is that we have already been over that portion of his story in movie format. We don't wanna do it again in manga form. Even the preview has boruto saying "i don't even want to become hokage". I mean kishi and the novel author knows we get this so if boruto really need to butt heads with naruto can't it be about something else? I rather his issue be something entirely different that father issues tbh.


----------



## fuff (Apr 2, 2016)

like whats gonna be the cliff hanger?? madara is back?


----------



## LesExit (Apr 2, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> You mean it could be worse than it already appears. If it's revealed we're only getting 15 pages i won't even feel anything. I'm already numb and prepared for mediocrity.
> 
> Lol now i hope they don't bring the telegrams back. It'd be to embarrassing.


How could we only get 15 pages if its _monthly_ D:


----------



## Zef (Apr 2, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> The thing is that we have already been over that portion of his story in movie format. We don't wanna do it again in manga form. Even the preview has boruto saying "i don't even want to become hokage". I mean kishi and the novel author knows we get this so if boruto really need to butt heads with naruto can't it be about something else? I rather his issue be something entirely different that father issues tbh.


This has always been my problem with the character ever since I saw him in chapter 700.  
Can anyone see a direction for Boruto's character without any Part 1 *"I'm lonely"* Naruto angst?

If they wanted to depict Naruto as a father then they should have focused on Himawari. But Naruto has two children and they instead choose the clone as focus.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 2, 2016)

Zef said:


> Can anyone see a direction for Boruto's character without any Part 1 *"I'm lonely"* Naruto angst?


At the end of boruto the movie he was dead set on becoming like sasuke. He should really be focusing on how to be a protector from the darkness instead of...whatever this is.



> If they wanted to depict Naruto as a father then they should have focused on Himawari. But Naruto has two children and they instead choose the clone as focus.


Gonna be honest i am far less interested in himawari(and her relationships with just about anyone) than i am in boruto and that's a feat lol. Her hokage one shot shenanigans were cute i guess but that ain't enough. She's not a character to me as of now.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 2, 2016)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> 物語は、ボルトとナルト、親�☻�の確執の物語から幕を開ける！！必見！！
> The story is about Boruto and Naruto; the curtain raises upon a story from the discord between parent-and-child!! It's a must-see!


I guess their discord is going to be about their nindo. 



LesExit said:


> How could we only get 15 pages if its _monthly_ D:


Because it's part of a _weekly_ magazine.


----------



## Indra (Apr 2, 2016)

Kishimoto developed his character towards the end of the Movie with no angst towards Naruto and with a goal in mind. That's like saying Sarada can't be written without her detesting Sasuke because he wasn't there her entire life. Despite the Gaiden showing the ending where Sarada had no detest towards Sasuke at all. 

> Hence why people felt strange when Sarada was picking at Sasuke for not being the Hokage and such.

But hypocrisy at it's finest, oh man if threads could talk 



blackguyinpinksuit said:


> At the end of boruto the movie he was dead set on becoming like sasuke. He should really be focusing on how to be a protector from the darkness instead of...whatever this is.


Yeah it's kind of sad because that's what was implied towards the end of the Movie, that and Naruto and his relationship not having any internal problems. Either way I'm not going to be judgmental based on a synopsis until I see the real thing. Still, it's cool to see comments of this nature. 

Edit:



Takahisa said:


> Yeah, it's a bit of each.I mean the fact is they're already out of ideas since the *main Naruto story is already over and that leads them to force the characters making them OCC badly* and so they come up with plots like Gaiden and Boruto the Movie and even the uncanon novels. They're trying to make Naruto look like DBZ but DBZ is quite different since it had no a set timeline of antagonists and arcs so in DBZ Toriyama could end an arc like Freezer arc and come up with a new one like the Androids and Cell games arc which despite they're not related to the previous (unlike Naruto) they're still fun and entertaining arcs within the DBZ universe because unlike Naruto, DBZ is about Sayajin and stuff so even if they came up with new arcs that aren't related to the old they can still keep releasing arcs with new villains and it would still be fun and that's where the difference lies, since the beginning Naruto has always been a manga whom each arc it's related to the precious and they follow a set timeline, I mean if you remove Obito from the story or Pein then the story won't be able advance and the story won't make sense at all which means they won't reach until the main arc which its Kaguya's arc so in Naruto unlike DBZ the villains are forced to pop out and all the arcs are related among them so all the villains can pop out but once they're done then there is no way to come back because the main story has already been resolved but still those mangaka want to start over or reset Naruto when the story has already been resolved and that's impossible since Naruto has a determited timeline with determined villains so I don't think this new manga will succeed at all.


Bold - So much truth here 

Yeah Kishimoto isn't even hiding the DBZ parallels anymore. He even stated in an interview the only reason why he paired up Boruto and Sasuke was because he was inspired by Piccolo and Gohan's relationship in the Manga. What's weird is that he even instilled a Gohan parallel with Boruto, the whole 'you will surpass your father', despite Goku/Naruto being considered powerful beings in their universes. Another common cliche in Manga that deals with explosion type fighting styles. It's kind of funny how Naruto and Sasuke seem to have incorporated some of Goku's qualities when it comes to being a father - The whole non excusable fact that they both shouldn't be that busy, and have proven by the end of their stories to have taken free time off which makes you wonder why they couldn't do that before. And at least in Sasuke's case, disappearing and not coming back without contact for long periods of time. Hell some people still believe Piccolo is a better father to Gohan than Goku. 

Underline - Pretty much nailed it too. Ever since Madara's timely death, the series really turned for worse. After the Manga finished we received villains like Toneri, who was used in a ploy to showcase Hamura's side of Otsutsuki from the Moon, in a romance film. Then the Shin's who apparently were alive this whole time and for some reason praised Itachi (with no explanation given at all?). Finally we have Momoshiki and Kinshiki who literally seemed to spring out the darkness which is Kishimoto's new ideas. He even said in an interview that he had no plans to write about the investigation between Sasuke and Kaguya, however he probably had no choice because the direction of the Manga couldn't backtrack. 

Like you said, the biggest failure of the Boruto series is not just the horribly written plot after the Next Generation was introduced via Gaiden (first actual story where the Next Generation made an appearance), but he couldn't actually make a stable villain for the series. It's not even just Boruto though, but look back at the original Naruto Manga and it's basically the same bull crap.




Takahisa said:


> They could release new Gaiden like this one that'll be the Mitsuki Gaiden which might work to answer certain plotholes in the main story but that's just it. Still, this Mitsuki Gaiden will be good but the new manga with those ugly drawings and retelling will really not succeed.
> 
> The difference is that unlike you, I'm able to label Kishi and not stay unvoiced


Oh yeah based on the spoilers and the scans it looks more interesting than anything the Naruto Gaiden showed. However in the long run it doesn't matter because these short stories don't affect the plot much. It's more of a flash back to peak into one of the main characters to give him some type of grounding. Depending on the direction of this one shot, if it doesn't introduce some plot idea that connects with the upcoming Manga, then it's more or less likely to run its course without it. 

For instance

> Giving Mitsuki the much needed character development he needed
> However the Manga continues without relaying these events because they already took place and the conflicts were concluded.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 2, 2016)

lndra said:


> Yeah it's kind of sad because that's what was implied towards the end of the Movie, that and Naruto and his relationship not having any internal problems.



Right. I may not be a fan but i would actually like to see boruto accomplish this. We all know how it's possible for sarada to become a hokage. But alot of readers including myself can't see how boruto will accomplish sasuke's nindo with it being interesting/realistic. The new writer would be wise to use that as a story for our main character. It'll pull more readers in than whatever(i think) they're planning *cringe*.


----------



## Indra (Apr 2, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Right. I may not be a fan but i would actually like to see boruto accomplish this. We all know how it's possible for sarada to become a hokage *. But alot of readers including myself can't see how boruto will accomplish sasuke's nindo with it being interesting/realistic.* The new writer would be wise to use that as a story for our main character. It'll pull more readers in than whatever(i think) they're planning *cringe*.


Exactly. Boruto's character is still yards away where he needs to be considering what he did in the Movie, and I'm not talking about personality wise, I mean ability wise. He still needs to show  the growth of before and after, since he relied on not trying hard or training as apart of his old nindo. Most of the things we saw witness to the Movie, he did without really caring for it. Hence why the novelist even stated that Boruto's talent was unnaturally scary, according to Sasuke. 

The whole path subject just adds layers to the development that could of happened under Kishimoto's belt, or the new writer depending on how this functions. Sasuke's more or less ninja way involves doing things for the greater good, but in the shadows. Basically not getting the recognition he deserves, but accomplishing the things no one else will do. Hence why people joke around and call Sasuke 'Batman' 



Jokes aside. Naruto for the most part always had a functioning goal that was attainable through the growth of his characters ability. He wanted to surpass the previous Hokage, but his son's goal has nothing to do with power ups. It has to do with mindset, and skills (You can't be a kid in the heart/head, and do the missions Sasuke does). Sarada on the other hand just wants to be the Hokage to share 'love' to the entire Village. Kind of cute ..lol.

For the most part Boruto is still a child, a boy. He isn't a man, and he hasn't faced any real troubles. Granted he thought his father was dead, and didn't loose himself, in fact while viewing his conversation with Sasuke, he never spout about getting revenge for his father's death, nor did he emotionally outbreak. He did the quite opposite, he asked Sasuke how Naruto picked himself from such a dire situation, he wanted to prove his worth, maybe to himself. 

Anyway if done right we could see a complete 360 of character from start to finish. Almost unrecognizable. However I don't believe the potential of Naruto as a series is capable of good writing since the War Arc. Kishimoto made new ideas, just at the wrong time.

If we're being honest, I don't think Kishimoto made the next generation in order to show new and interesting characters, or exciting stories. They showed them to milk the series. I remember reading somewhere that Kishimoto even started the Movie script right after the Manga ended.

So this is all planned, more or less. 


-----

Moving back to the comment I made above. It's kind of ironic that Kishimoto made him say to Naruto that things would be okay if they went back to normal (with Naruto working hard without having to worry about not always being there), and Boruto saying to Sarada that he has a goal to obtain, to be a shinobi like her father, and then says he will follow his own ninja way. Ignorance is bliss I guess.


----------



## LesExit (Apr 2, 2016)

Majin Lu said:


> I guess their discord is going to be about their nindo.
> 
> 
> Because it's part of a _weekly_ magazine.


oh. I see...


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 2, 2016)

gershwin said:


> Retelling the story would be the worst way of grabbing attention for the new manga, considering its monthly and that will take amount of time  I realy hope the summary is misleading (and its probably is unless thats some kind of pilot for one chap). Mitsuki chapter on the other hand looks promising. Best boy



Metal Lee > Mitsuki > Shikadai > Boruto > Inojin



blackguyinpinksuit said:


> You mean it could be worse than it already appears. *If it's revealed we're only getting 15 pages* i won't even feel anything. I'm already numb and prepared for mediocrity.
> 
> Lol now i hope they don't bring the telegrams back. It'd be to embarrassing.




Pack it up. We're done. 



Zef said:


> This has always been my problem with the character ever since I saw him in chapter 700.
> Can anyone see a direction for Boruto's character without any Part 1 *"I'm lonely"* Naruto angst?
> 
> If they wanted to depict Naruto as a father then they should have focused on Himawari. But Naruto has two children and they instead choose the clone as focus.



Himawari is irrelevent. Boruto's direction seems to mount up to being support for now. I'm more keen on how Sarada's quest for Hokage takes place but I have a feeling that due to the manga not being planned for years ahead it won't be a incremental as Naruto's.


----------



## LesExit (Apr 2, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Himawari is irrelevent. Boruto's direction seems to mount up to being support for now. I'm more keen on how Sarada's quest for Hokage takes place but I have a feeling that due to the manga not being planned for years ahead it won't be a incremental as Naruto's.


I will read an entire manga dedicated to Himawari's pre-K life, how dare you. 

For real though, I'm mostly interested in Sarada. She's a really cool kid.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 2, 2016)

Sorry Zensuki what are you ranking power or coolness?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 2, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Pack it up. We're done.







lndra said:


> Bold - So much truth here
> 
> Yeah Kishimoto isn't even hiding the DBZ parallels anymore. He even stated in an interview the only reason why* he paired up Boruto and Sasuke was because he was inspired by Piccolo and Gohan's relationship in the Manga.** What's weird is that he even instilled a Gohan parallel with Boruto, the whole 'you will surpass your father', despite Goku/Naruto being considered powerful beings in their universes.* Another common cliche in Manga that deals with explosion type fighting styles. It's kind of funny how Naruto and Sasuke seem to have incorporated some of Goku's qualities when it comes to being a father - The whole non excusable fact that they both shouldn't be that busy, and have proven by the end of their stories to have taken free time off which makes you wonder why they couldn't do that before. And at least in Sasuke's case, disappearing and not coming back without contact for long periods of time. *Hell some people still believe Piccolo is a better father to Gohan than Goku. *



I'm more disappointed at the fact Kishi even kept parallelling Naruto with DBZ until very very end of everything (Boruto The Movie) as you said he based on Sasuke and Boruto's relationship to Piccolo and Gohan, that's why he paired them up and that's really disappointing because We know Kishi based Naruto to DBZ from the beginning of the running well no even before of its beginning so it's really disappoing he admits he paired Sasuke and Boruto due to Piccolo and Gohan it literally sounds to me like he is always been basing Naruto on DBZ all the whole time and it's very sad.

Boruto and Gohan's parallelling is so fucking damn obvious. Gohan was considered the strongest being in the DBZ universe at the end of the Cell Games arc even surpassing Goku and he was told to surpass Goku during the whole manga, mostly  and it's quite similar to Naruto and Boruto's relationship as you said Kishi wanted Boruto to make him look like he will surpass Naruto and even that combined Rasengan scene to finish off Momoshiki looked like Gohan and Goku's Kame Ha against Perfect Cell that finished him off as well. Still, in this new manga they want Boruto to surpass Naruto so the parallelism won't be over in this new manga that's why i said they're out of ideas.

The parallelism are so fucking obvious and really tedious because that makes you wonder when will they come up with some original.

To be honest, Piccolo is even better father than Goku, Vegeta, Naruto and Sasuke all together 





> Underline - Pretty much nailed it too. Ever since Madara's timely death, the series really turned for worse. After the Manga finished we received villains like Toneri, who was used in a ploy to showcase Hamura's side of Otsutsuki from the Moon, in a romance film. Then the Shin's who apparently were alive this whole time and for some reason praised Itachi (with no explanation given at all?). Finally we have Momoshiki and Kinshiki who literally seemed to spring out the darkness which is Kishimoto's new ideas. He even said in an interview that he had no plans to write about the investigation between Sasuke and Kaguya, however he probably had no choice because the direction of the Manga couldn't backtrack.
> 
> Like you said, the biggest failure of the Boruto series is not just the horribly written plot after the Next Generation was introduced via Gaiden (first actual story where the Next Generation made an appearance), but he couldn't actually make a stable villain for the series. It's not even just Boruto though, but look back at the original Naruto Manga and it's basically the same bull crap.



All of that you said are fucking plotholes and that's why the manga should've ended in 699 or 700. Those random villains with no explanation at all of their blackgrounds and lack of wickedness like Kaguya and cia, they're all so empty! I mean Tonery guy was fucking interested in hooking up with Hinata and that Shin was an Itachi fanboy? I mean, seriously? Not just explanation at all why he was an Itachi fanboy but also pissed me off the fact the defeated Sasuke and Naruto like if nothing with his ridiculous telekinesis swords move and Sasuke with his rinniegan and Naruto with Kurama weren't even able to defeat him! That shows the disappoing side of the Gaiden. The only decent vallain was Momoshiki.

It's the outcome of horribly written plot and an immense desire to get money in their fucking pockets.
I miss those old times where We enjoyed the real villains like Orichimaru part 1 or Pein in his arc.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 2, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Sorry Zensuki what are you ranking power or coolness?



Just my feelings atm
I need to see more of Inojin.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 2, 2016)

The three most interesting next gen kids: Sarada, Chouchou, and Mitsuki. 
The rest: meh. 

I just realized the only line of dialogue Metal Lee has ever had was "youth!"


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 2, 2016)

Yeah well metal lee is definitely cruising on the popularity of Gai and Rock Lee.


----------



## oitudomal (Apr 2, 2016)

What's interesting about Chocho? Is reading the same joke every chapter interesting?


----------



## fuff (Apr 2, 2016)

i dont get it why was oro pardoned?? like he didnt face any consequences at all or learnt his lesson...


----------



## TRN (Apr 2, 2016)

Abanikochan said:


> The three most interesting next gen kids: Sarada, Chouchou, and Mitsuki.
> The rest: meh.
> 
> I just realized the only line of dialogue Metal Lee has ever had was "youth!"




 LAMO ...no

Sarada= A useless Version of early part 2 sakura with a sharingan.. 

Chouchou= A fat jigaboo servant for sakura 2.0 	

Mitsuki= Need to see more of him


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 2, 2016)

Oh I agree Kabuto and Oro got pardons? I mean Kabuto at least seems to have reformed. Although I wouldn't give him a bunch test tube Sharingan Kids either. Orochimaru on the other hand seems to still be stealing bodies so yeah. I be shocked if he doesn't come back as a major villain in Boruto.


----------



## ChosenOne1DO (Apr 2, 2016)

i find boruto and mitsuki pretty interesting. i bet mitsuki will really shine in the upcoming one shot. Overall the next generation thing is kind of cool i guess. i'm not really reading it cause i'm excited, but who knows. i like team konohamaru so far. i wonder if mitsuki will be a scientist!


----------



## Zef (Apr 2, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> At the end of boruto the movie he was dead set on becoming like sasuke. He should really be focusing on how to be a protector from the darkness instead of...whatever this is.





blackguyinpinksuit said:


> *But alot of readers including myself can't see how boruto will accomplish sasuke's nindo with it being interesting/realistic.*


That's because Boruto has a Naruto vibe yet they're force feeding him Sasuke's path just for the sake of being different 

It doesn't feel organic. I still maintain what I said before watching Boruto; that he's Part 1 Naruto. Albeit an alternate reality version....
-He's skilled unlike P1 Naruto
-He's dressed well unlike P1 Naruto 
-He's doesn't want to be Hokage unlike P1 Naruto. 

And that's about it. That quote from the promo: *"I don't even want to become Hokage"*; Sounds exactly what an AU version of Naruto would say.

You can't just copy & paste a character, give them opposite traits like being a "genius" or not wanting to be Hokage, and then expect to take the narrative far. 
That's why they have to reset the parent drama otherwise it'll be a retelling of Naruto's story....except this time Naruto Boruto wants to be a wanderer. 

Such change. Very creative. Wow




Zensuki said:


> Himawari is irrelevent. Boruto's direction seems to mount up to being support for now. I'm more keen on how Sarada's quest for Hokage takes place but I have a feeling that due to the manga not being planned for years ahead it won't be a incremental as Naruto's.


Himawari may be irrelevant but she doesn't make me irate like Boruto. His face is just so punchable. 

Plus he needs to stay away from Sarada.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 2, 2016)

I thought Sasuke Fans would like Boruto more. He is a Sauce Fanboy.


----------



## Zef (Apr 2, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> I thought Sasuke Fans would like Boruto more. He is a Sauce Fanboy.



Naruto fans like Boruto so I dislike him by default.  


Which is strange because I actually like Naruto...


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Apr 2, 2016)

TRN said:


> LAMO ...no
> 
> Sarada= A useless Version of early part 2 sakura with a sharingan..
> 
> ...


People still use the word jigaboo? 

I don't see how Sarada is "Sakura 2.0"; they're nothing alike


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 2, 2016)

Zef said:


> Plus he needs to stay away from Sarada.



Damn fucking true 

If he doesn't then Uchiha will be extinct for the next generations


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 2, 2016)

Sarada is a mix of Sasuke and Sakura with the same ambition as Naruto. A true Team 7 child. 

Chouchou is full-on sass and cattiness. More interesting than any of the other next gen clones.  

Mitsuki has a mysterious background and a similar snarkiness to the narrator of the Up series.


----------



## Indra (Apr 2, 2016)

Anyway 


I think you're forgetting:

> The fact that Boruto disliked hard work, and doesn't like to try hard
> Boruto has a very vague concept of team work, and actually does not prefer it. He believes things should be done on your own, well according to him
> Boruto is actually quite intelligent, if you didn't pick it up in the Movie, his own DB profile lists him as overflowing with 'intelligence'. 
> Boruto is very vague with his feelings. When we first see Team Konohamaru interact outside of the mission, both Sarada and Mitsuki were shocked when Boruto smiled at his sister, even Mitsuki pointed out that he didn't know 'Boruto could make a face like that'. It implies that Boruto isn't always smiling, cheerful, and overall outgoing person Kishimoto tricked you with.

Hell a perfect example of their dynamic would be here:


*Spoiler*: __ 










> Boruto is highly coy with what he feels, and how he feels. When Naruto comes to congratulation him on him passing the Exam, Boruto who desires spending time with his father, acts rather rude. Asking Naruto why is he even here, or, he could of just emailed him instead. However the minute Naruto left, Boruto started to cry tears of joy because Naruto finally noticed something he did. 

Even his interactions with his team mates are rather interesting concepts. I was writing a post for my friend who wanted a comparison between Naruto and Sakura, and Boruto and Sarada.


*Spoiler*: __ 




From the beginning Sakura was very skeptical about Naruto, she didn't really like him, even thought that Naruto wanted her to fail. It took Sasuke being harsh on her after she insulted Naruto on being an orphan, and her realizing that Naruto wasn't such a bad guy after all, despite his childish antics. 

Naruto on the other hand has always been very supportive of Sakura, and most of his friends in general. He always supported her, and never once looked down on her, not even when she was powerless. 

----

On the opposite end, Sarada and Boruto started off as childhood friends, but they didn't really have any negative things to say about each other. Sarada stated that they had something in common, and it had to do with their fathers. As they grew up (talking about the Gaiden now), they both showed that they had a civil friendship. Sarada would vouch for him when he wanted to hide from Naruto during their game, and Boruto had thanked her after she delivered the bento to Naruto, as she said she would.

In the Movie we get a glimpse of them arguing over whether an animal is a Panda bear, or just a regular bear. Still things don't escalate, nor does she hit him. On this end we get a glimpse of how Boruto treats his team mates, thinking that team work is unimportant, and regarding team mates as something trivial for missions such as this. Even when Sarada complains that she wants join the Chunin Exams to become Hokage, Bolt states that he wants nothing to do the Exams, and he doesn't care about the Hokage in general (which is something she wants to do, but he still her it's the wrong choice). Sarada doesn't give up and later he gives in (also gotta give this to Katasuke as well). 

During the Exams, despite telling Sarada he doesn't care, when he was about to lose in the Exams against the three brothers, he thought of father, Sarada, and Mitsuki. Which makes him turn on the device so that his team wouldn't lose, and more importantly, that Sarada's dream wouldn't end here. 

I'll stop right here though.

-------

If you compare and contrast both friendships ... Naruto is more open, Boruto is more closed off. It took a while for Sakura to understand Naruto, and to accept him for who he was, while Sarada easily understands Boruto as a person, and roots for him in her own way (among her other friends and team mates).

It was really cool to see the contrast in the Movie. For example you would have scenes where the team would pass, and Boruto would look glum and unhappy, and Sarada would get in his face and tell him to smile while extending her hand for a high five. Or another scene where both Mitsuki and Sarada were shocked to see that Boruto could smile that wide when he saw his sister.

Interesting aspects between children and their parents, sadly it was done in a time where originality and good concepts might not last that long. I'll be really disappointed if most of their interactions turn to shit.




Still I won't dwindle on it too much because I'm wasting my time. If anyone wants a detailed analysis, I'm actually writing one for a few of the characters before the Manga comes out. To see the differences and comparisons between Kishimoto's writing and Ukyo's.

----

And don't you mean for Sarada to stay away from Boruto? He doesn't even show his fondness that way. She's the one who is stalking him 


*Spoiler*: __ 
















----------------------------------------------------------




Takahisa said:


> I'm more disappointed at the fact Kishi even kept parallelling Naruto with DBZ until very very end of everything (Boruto The Movie) as you said he based on Sasuke and Boruto's relationship to Piccolo and Gohan, that's why he paired them up and that's really disappointing because We know Kishi based Naruto to DBZ from the beginning of the running well no even before of its beginning so it's really disappoing he admits he paired Sasuke and Boruto due to Piccolo and Gohan it literally sounds to me like he is always been basing Naruto on DBZ all the whole time and it's very sad.


Tbh I always thought he was mixing the series based on DBZ and HxH. I remember reading somewhere that he didn't personally know what to do with Sasuke's background, but he had the idea for his personality already set. So they figured it out later. Sasuke and Kurapika's background are almost exactly alike.

> Both survivors of their Clan
> Seeking Revenge for the Murder of their clansmen
> Both Clan's are based on the eyes, Kurapika's clan actually have glowing red eyes 

I'm not a big HxH fan but I watched the anime a long time ago, so there might be more. Either way I would think Naruto was based on the idea of other Mangas, while having it's own flavor. But over time he sort of had no idea where he was going with the series, which is why it turned into the rubbish we see now. Honestly I don't even see Boruto being as horrible as DBZ Super. Who knows.



Takahisa said:


> Boruto and Gohan's parallelling is so fucking damn obvious. Gohan was considered the strongest being in the DBZ universe at the end of the Cell Games arc even surpassing Goku and he was told to surpass Goku during the whole manga, mostly  and it's quite similar to Naruto and Boruto's relationship as you said Kishi wanted Boruto to make him look like he will surpass Naruto and even that combined Rasengan scene to finish off Momoshiki looked like Gohan and Goku's Kame Ha against Perfect Cell that finished him off as well. Still, in this new manga they want Boruto to surpass Naruto so the parallelism won't be over in this new manga that's why i said they're out of ideas.



*Spoiler*: __ 









Look at this 




Takahisa said:


> The parallelism are so fucking obvious and really tedious because that makes you wonder when will they come up with some original.
> 
> To be honest, Piccolo is even better father than Goku, Vegeta, Naruto and Sasuke all together


I don't think Naruto is that bad, though the Movie doesn't really help with what he did with Sarada during the Gaiden. Still I consider Piccolo one of the better 'green dads' of the Manga world. 

At this point the series is already laid out for us. We already getting major shipping teases, two of the three main characters have goals already, and we know they will continue this parent to child bonding thing. We are just missing villains, and consistent plot, which probably won't be very consistent in the first place.




Takahisa said:


> All of that you said are fucking plotholes and that's why the manga should've ended in 699 or 700. Those random villains with no explanation at all of their blackgrounds and lack of wickedness like Kaguya and cia, they're all so empty! I mean Tonery guy was fucking interested in hooking up with Hinata and that Shin was an Itachi fanboy? I mean, seriously? Not just explanation at all why he was an Itachi fanboy but also pissed me off the fact the defeated Sasuke and Naruto like if nothing with his ridiculous telekinesis swords move and Sasuke with his rinniegan and Naruto with Kurama weren't even able to defeat him! That shows the disappoing side of the Gaiden. The only decent vallain was Momoshiki.
> 
> It's the outcome of horribly written plot and an immense desire to get money in their fucking pockets.
> 
> I miss those old times where We enjoyed the real villains like Orichimaru part 1 or Pein in his arc.


Sadly most of the creative villains were created with the help of Kishimoto's first editor. After he left, the series kind of fell. I believe Kishimoto's second editor came in after Itachi and Sasuke's fight. Though one could argue that they thought of Naruto v. Pain beforehand, considering Pain and the Rinnegan were shown countless times in Part 2. 

People say all the time that the series fell after the Pain Arc, but in my honest opinion the series started to digress when the story focused on Naruto and Sasuke's bond, and their bond only. Which was shortly after VoTe1. Things began to focus on Sasuke, and how characters molded for Sasuke. Most of Naruto's worst moments involve Kishimoto trying to form some kind of connection between the main characters, and it comes out look horrible. Especially when Naruto, unlike Sasuke, explains his emotions and how he feels constantly. 

Considering that Orochimaru is now allowed to have a child, and raise him, despite what he did before. I would say that whoever the next villain is, I hope he is as blood thirsty as Zabuza. We need a villain who isn't afraid to kill, and a author who isn't afraid to erase some characters from the chalkboard. I'm not saying characters need to die, I'm just saying that shinobi will be put in situations where their life might end any second. Which is a concept we sometimes forget behind explosions and walking megazords. 

If they want to make this series successful, they need to incorporate less, but show more essentials of what Naruto used to be. Hand signs, basic elemental Jutsu, more hand to hand combat, and weapons being used.

But this alone wont save the series, they need a constructive plot that needs to move forward. It also has to develop multiple characters, not just a select few. In the long run I don't think this Manga will even come close to how great Part 1 was, and even Part 1 wasn't that amazing in comparison to other Manga that I've read personally.


----------



## ChosenOne1DO (Apr 2, 2016)

Young Lord Minato said:


> I don't see how Sarada is "Sakura 2.0"; they're nothing alike


i think its cool how kishi wrote team konohamaru

naruto said that watching sarada was like watching sasuke and sakura back when he was young. she looks like sasuke, but has sakura's aura or something

sasuke said that boruto reminded him of naruto, naruto said that boruto reminded him of sasuke.

but i wonder what will mitsuki be like? i guess he is the most different?


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Apr 2, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> Damn fucking true
> 
> If he doesn't then Uchiha will be extinct for the next generations


It'll go extinct either way unless Sarada decides to keep her name or her parents have more kids


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 2, 2016)

Young Lord Minato said:


> People still use the word jigaboo?
> 
> I don't see how Sarada is "Sakura 2.0"; they're nothing alike



Only Racists.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 2, 2016)

These kids need to pick up the pace. Except Shikadai already better then Daddy at this point.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 2, 2016)

lndra said:


> Tbh I always thought he was mixing the series based on DBZ and HxH. I remember reading somewhere that he didn't personally know what to do with Sasuke's background, but he had the idea for his personality already set. So they figured it out later. Sasuke and Kurapika's background are almost exactly alike.
> 
> > Both survivors of their Clan
> > Seeking Revenge for the Murder of their clansmen
> > Both Clan's are based on the eyes, Kurapika's clan actually have glowing red eyes



Yeah, I hadn't realized that much but now I get to think about it they're very similar but obviously Kishi based on DBZ the most and don't forget the similarities between Vegeta and Sasuke:
-Both of them extreme cold and arrogant
-Vegeta's people were killed by Freezer and Sasuke's Clan people were killed by Itachi.
-Rivals of the main protagonists to death.
-Both of them end up getting married to the heroine of the series.
-Blue is the natural color that stands for them.
-Both of them are proud of their ancestry and power.
-Both of them were villains of each series in certain point of the timeline.

There are so many fucking similarities that I can't ever quit my mind Kishi based Naruto all completely on DBZ 

It's stupid, I know but you can see above.


I'm not a big HxH fan but I watched the anime a long time ago, so there might be more. Either way I would think Naruto was based on the idea of other Mangas, while having it's own flavor. But over time he sort of had no idea where he was going with the series, which is why it turned into the rubbish we see now. Honestly I don't even see Boruto being as horrible as DBZ Super. Who knows.




> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I was actually meant  
Those kind of things are what make one lose interest, darnit 



> I don't think* Naruto is that bad*, though the Movie doesn't really help with what he did with Sarada during the Gaiden. Still I consider *Piccolo one of the better 'green dads' of the Manga world. *



No, he isn't bad I know right he really a good guy afer all he is the only character that has to deal with all the shit of the other characters and after all that he has fulfilled all the promises he made so he is one of the greatest to not say the greatest but if I said Piccolo because if you give me to choose between Naruto and Piccolo I'd say choose Piccolo over Naruto all the life.

That green men has done incredible things!



> At this point the series is already laid out for us. We already getting major shipping teases, two of the three main characters have goals already, and *we know they will continue this parent to child bonding thing.* We are just missing villains, and consistent plot, which probably won't be very consistent in the first place.



Yes, I agree they will continue the parents and child bonding until the end but that of the villains I really see no point in it, as I said earlier Naruto's main story is already over so they won't be able to get decent villains like old ones with good development and character backgrounds.




> Sadly most of the creative villains were created with the help of Kishimoto's first editor. After he left, the series kind of fell. I believe Kishimoto's second editor came in after Itachi and Sasuke's fight. Though one could argue that they thought of Naruto v. Pain beforehand, considering Pain and the Rinnegan were shown countless times in Part 2.
> 
> *People say all the time that the series fell after the Pain Arc, but in my honest opinion the series started to digress when the story focused on Naruto and Sasuke's bond, and their bond only. Which was shortly after VoTe1. Things began to focus on Sasuke, and how characters molded for Sasuke. Most of Naruto's worst moments involve Kishimoto trying to form some kind of connection between the main characters, and it comes out look horrible. Especially when Naruto, unlike Sasuke, explains his emotions and how he feels constantly. *
> 
> ...



I don't personally agree this one since Kishi has always said he wanted to end the manga with Naruto v Sasuke fight and their bonding, it was quite obvious so It didn't bother me, at least that part but I recognize the first two days of the war were fucking boring until Naruto appeared it got interesting from that point and on.

Well, they might come up with a new foes like Zabuza and those foes would be perfect for the Team Konohamaru's rank but actually it feels like the series will be resetted and come back to the old Naruto's beginning but the difference lies is there is Naruto and Sasuke and they're the strongest of the Shinobi World and they could kill those foes with one blink so that makes me lose interest unless they come up with new badass Otsutsuki villains that give the possiblity for Naruto and Sasuke to have a determined set of panels in the manga and that'd make everything more balanced among the Genin and Naruto, Sasuke and cia.

I'm really interested what place will Oro take in the new manga, because if he becomes evil again that would work as well, I'm sure about it.



Young Lord Minato said:


> It'll go extinct either way unless Sarada decides to keep her name or her parents have more kids


I don't think so. It'll only go extinct if she marries whatever Uzumaki guy is around since Uzumaki clan is more prestigious than Uchiha, actually.
If she marries whatever other man doesn't mind what clan is it since Uchiha clan is more prestigious then the guy she marries will wear the Uchiha surname.
The only case she'd lose her surname is if she marries an Uzumaki.


----------



## Indra (Apr 2, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> Yeah, I hadn't realized that much but now I get to think about it they're very similar but obviously Kishi based on DBZ the most and don't forget the similarities between Vegeta and Sasuke:
> -Both of them extreme cold and arrogant
> -Vegeta's people were killed by Freezer and Sasuke's Clan people were killed by Itachi.
> -Rivals of the main protagonists to death.
> ...


You can't really deny these 

If I do a Goku and Naruto comparison in parallel to yours

- Both carefree and easygoing
- They never knew their real parents growing up, nor their real linage.
- Ended up marrying the second 'most known' female character in her generation (Bulma like Sakura got introduced first, right? Then Chi Chi, like Hinata).
- Orange is their natural color. 
- Isn't superficial or proud.
- Remains a consistent good natured person from start to finish.

Fuck 






Takahisa said:


> That's what I was actually meant
> Those kind of things are what make one lose interest, darnit


Personally I think Gohan and Goku did it right. The only thing wrong here was Goku coming back to life and the author ruining Gohan's development. He was actually one of the better characters during that time period.

I still get chills watching Gohan v. Cell. The Boruto Movie on the other hand tackled a different subject, but used similar themes. 





Takahisa said:


> No, he isn't bad I know right he really a good guy afer all he is the only character that has to deal with all the shit of the other characters and after all that he has fulfilled all the promises he made so he is one of the greatest to not say the greatest but if I said Piccolo because if you give me to choose between Naruto and Piccolo I'd say choose Piccolo over Naruto all the life.


Honestly another big thing about Naruto is that Kishimoto made his character promise so many things, and so far, he hasn't delivered anything yet. We still have threads regarding the Hyuuga Clan's stance on the Curse Seal, what is happening in Nagato's Country, and the whole 'peace' notion.

Kishimoto doesn't seem to care about any of these anymore.





Takahisa said:


> Yes, I agree they will continue the parents and child bonding until the end but that of the villains I really see no point in it, as I said earlier Naruto's main story is already over so they won't be able to get decent villains like old ones with good development and character backgrounds.


Well I don't think it is impossible for them to create a decent villain. The Naruto manga is missing characters who do things just because, without a reason. A character murdering innocent lives, and doing what he/she wants because that's what they want to do. Pure chaotic evil. 

I don't think it's that hard to create some interesting villain for a short period of time, but in the long run, you're right anyway. Naruto Villains always change every arc or so anyway. lol






Takahisa said:


> I don't personally agree this one since Kishi has always said he wanted to end the manga with Naruto v Sasuke fight and their bonding, it was quite obvious so It didn't bother me, at least that part but I recognize the first two days of the war were fucking boring until Naruto appeared it got interesting from that point and on.


Personally I think that Naruto and Sasuke's bond did more harm than good for them both. I mean just the way it was developed between both characters. 

Instead of trying to fill a void, Kishimoto could of tried developing his much needed side characters. Like the rest of the K11 bar Shikamaru, Ino, and Choji. These characters at least had an arc with their Sensei, and their fathers (bar Choji), in two major places in the story.

I can't say the same for everyone else.



Takahisa said:


> Well, they might come up with a new foes like Zabuza and those foes would be perfect for the Team Konohamaru's rank but actually it feels like the series will be resetted and come back to the old Naruto's beginning but the difference lies is there is Naruto and Sasuke and they're the strongest of the Shinobi World and they could kill those foes with one blink so that makes me lose interest unless they come up with new badass Otsutsuki villains that give the possiblity for Naruto and Sasuke to have a determined set of panels in the manga and that'd make everything more balanced among the Genin and Naruto, Sasuke and cia.


My problem with the Otsutsuki plot is that the enemies aren't that 'strong'. I mean we haven't seen Naruto or Sasuke really struggle. Kishimoto hyped these guys to be as strong as Kaguya, yet Sasuke and Naruto beat them with nerfs. 

> Couldn't use major Chakra abilities
> Sasuke's Rinnegan ability nerfs his Sharingan/EMS
> Naruto was drained of chakra before Sasuke and the rest saved him from Momo/Kinshiki.

I think it's understandable if there is a villain that the next generation deal with, that Naruto and Sasuke can't directly handle because:

> They aren't there at the time
> Off panel, they don't know the specific location of the villain

The next generation will have to tie in with the bad guys no doubt. If it's Otsutsuki, we are in for a major nerfed treat. Or in some cases, feats that don't make sense. 



Takahisa said:


> I'm really interested what place will Oro take in the new manga, because if he becomes evil again that would work as well, I'm sure about it.


I see the potential, however, I see a flaw too. It has to do with Kakashi/Naruto letting him free in the first place. If he turns evil, it'll look bad for the Hokage who let him free after the War, and the Hokage now.


-------------



Raniero said:


> Yeah, wtf, why do people keep saying Boruto needs to stay away from Sarada when Sarada is the one who has been stalking the boy since they were in the Academy


Yeah, tf? Mixing up those damn head canons 

The girl literally watched him from morning to sunset. Yet Boruto is the one who needs to stay away when he's not doing anything. Maybe it's a testament to his game?


----------



## Cord (Apr 2, 2016)

Indra, Zef, take your personal dispute against each other out of this thread please. Thank you.


----------



## Silver Fang (Apr 3, 2016)

lndra said:


> I see the potential, however, I see a flaw too. It has to do with Kakashi/Naruto letting him free in the first place. If he turns evil, it'll look bad for the Hokage who let him free after the War, and the Hokage now.



But is it beneath Kishi to troll like that? After all, look at the Gaiden. All the baby/mama drama only to reveal Sakura was the mother from the get-go. which seemed to make the entire thing pointless, thus another mission or quest for Sarada should have been done. Like stick to her finding Sasuke, and leave out the "is she my mama" stuff.

But wasn't Yamato keeping watch on Oro as well? If so, and he turns out to still be evil, then Yamato didn't do his job that well either.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 3, 2016)

Its not like they cant buff Oro to match Sasuke & Naruto. Or nerf Naruto and Sasuke. There is always the way. The thing is to do it right.

Why did Naruto left Oro alone? Well maybe he believed in his "change" (Its Naruto we are talking about) or he helped somehow in technological advance of Konoha (medicine mostly) there are many explanations. But for now We saw none. 

You know "keep your friend close and your enemies closer"


----------



## fuff (Apr 3, 2016)

looks like i missed the beef


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 3, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Yeah well metal lee is definitely cruising on the popularity of Gai and Rock Lee.



I like him ever since I saw him break through a multi storey building 



Zef said:


> *That's because Boruto has a Naruto vibe yet they're force feeding him Sasuke's path just for the sake of being different *
> 
> *It doesn't feel organic*. I still maintain what I said before watching Boruto; that he's Part 1 Naruto. Albeit an alternate reality version....
> -He's skilled unlike P1 Naruto
> ...



Exactly. Sarada's goal switch was handled far better. 



Skaddix said:


> I thought Sasuke Fans would like Boruto more. He is a Sauce Fanboy.




He's a Sasuke fanboy in the shallowest of senses and has very little in common with Sasuke. Sarada is more akin to Sasuke than Boruto. I get what Kishi's doing but it doesn't work in Sasuke's case as his current situation is not only entirely unique but is a direct consequence of his path in life. Its not a recognisable goal like being Hokage, especially to a kid that barely knows him.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 3, 2016)

> He's a Sasuke fanboy in the shallowest of senses and has very little in common with Sasuke



I see a lot of irony here...


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 3, 2016)

Do you know how irony works?


----------



## Raniero (Apr 3, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Exactly. Sarada's goal switch was handled far better.


How so? She literally has given no in-depth or realistic reason as to why she even wants to become Hokage. Nothing commendable like desiring political change, for example.  

From what she's shown, she only wants to become Hokage because she's a Naruto fangirl. That's it.

Sarada wanting to become Hokage is no less forced than Boruto wanting to protect from the shadows.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 3, 2016)

You've evidently misread her character and reason for being hokage. Think about what the bento means in Gaiden and why Sarada mentions it in her reasoning to be Hokage.


----------



## Raniero (Apr 3, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> You've evidently misread her character and reason for being hokage. Think about what the bento means in Gaiden and why Sarada mentions it in her reasoning to be Hokage.


I don't follow. So a bento being important because it's made with love is a good reason to become one of the most powerful political figures in the world?

Yeah, still sounds forced as shit to me. Edit: Wiki said it was because she wanted to connect with as many people as possible. Man, is this really Kishimoto's line of reasoning? What a joke


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 3, 2016)

There is a lot of Krillin in the character Naruto too. He's Kishi's favorite DB character after all, because he's the most "human" of the bunch.


----------



## Corvida (Apr 3, 2016)

Raniero said:


> I don't follow. So a bento being important because it's made with love is a good reason t*o become one of the most powerful political figures *in the world?
> 
> Yeah, still sounds forced as shit to me.



It´s a pity you cannot even get an equivalence.





> Edit: Wiki said it was because* she wanted to connect with as many people as possible.* Man, is this really Kishimoto's line of reasoning? What a joke



Congratulations.
you´re declaring  Kishimoto´s main Hero´s   and Messiah ´s   message. a joke


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 3, 2016)

Three weeks left now.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol....I didn't know there are some people who are actually excited for this Shit. SAD!


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 3, 2016)

KingForever7 said:


> Lol....I didn't know there are some people who are actually excited for this Shit. SAD!



If you feel that way, maybe you should stop posting on *Naruto*Forums. Especially in the Naruto section.


----------



## Azula (Apr 3, 2016)

lndra said:


> And don't you mean for Sarada to stay away from Boruto? He doesn't even show his fondness that way. She's the one who is stalking him
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




God fucking awful


----------



## Toph (Apr 3, 2016)

lndra said:


> You can't really deny these
> 
> If I do a Goku and Naruto comparison in parallel to yours
> 
> ...



Naruto is similar to Goku? I think he's just another generic shonen protagonist, Shonen Jump mangaka are often asked to use the goofball archetype for their retrospective protagonist because it's proven a popular formula. Luffy is much closer to Goku in terms of characterization, they don't give a shit about people's opinions, they're emotionally independent, both Toriyama and Oda subvert recognition. Although he's seen as the savior among his family and friends, no one knows or cares about Goku outside his circle. This is mostly because Goku purposely keeps himself under the radar, preferring to live an anonymous life when fighting is not involved. However, Goku has helped a number of people and he was actually known as the kid who beat Piccolo Daimao and won and was runner-up in tournament matches that ar considered legendary. Goku doesn't care about recognition unlike Naruto. So Toriyama created a gag character like Mr. Satan who stole all the credit. Similarly, while it's Luffy who did most of the havoc against the World Government, Usopp would often be the one who saw his bounty growing, it's a running gag.

Naruto is a cheap populist hero because he's primarily motivated by recognition and glory, and there are a lot of people out there who cares more about recognition and glory than heroism. He's not even heroic, he has no moral qualms about human experiments, slavery or child soldiers. He defended some mercenaries against other mercenaries who wore different headbands.

And yes, Naruto _is_ superficial and proud as a matter of fact, you're talking about the dude who went on a power trip and told his own son and everyone across the village, "Don't call me dad or Naruto! It's Lord Hokage or Lord Seventh!" The same dude who called Tsunade "old hag," or "granny."


----------



## oitudomal (Apr 3, 2016)

Does the name Naruto Uzumaki trigger you or something, HoroHoro? Chill out, man. This shit is done.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 3, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> Naruto is similar to Goku? I think he's just another generic shonen protagonist, Shonen Jump mangaka are often asked to use the goofball archetype for their retrospective protagonist because it's proven a popular formula. Luffy is much closer to Goku in terms of characterization, they don't give a shit about people's opinions, they're emotionally independent, both Toriyama and Oda subvert recognition. Although he's seen as the savior among his family and friends, no one knows or cares about Goku outside his circle. This is mostly because Goku purposely keeps himself under the radar, preferring to live an anonymous life when fighting is not involved. However, Goku has helped a number of people and he was actually known as the kid who beat Piccolo Daimao and won and was runner-up in tournament matches that ar considered legendary. Goku doesn't care about recognition unlike Naruto. So Toriyama created a gag character like Mr. Satan who stole all the credit. Similarly, while it's Luffy who did most of the havoc against the World Government, Usopp would often be the one who saw his bounty growing, it's a running gag.
> 
> Naruto is a cheap populist hero because he's primarily motivated by recognition and glory, and there are a lot of people out there who cares more about recognition and glory than heroism. He's not even heroic, he has no moral qualms about human experiments, slavery or child soldiers. He defended some mercenaries against other mercenaries who wore different headbands.
> 
> And yes, Naruto _is_ superficial and proud as a matter of fact, you're talking about the dude who went on a power trip and told his own son and everyone across the village, "Don't call me dad or Naruto! It's Lord Hokage or Lord Seventh!" The same dude who called Tsunade "old hag," or "granny."



Are you all right dude ? Because right now you're all over the place and not making any sense.


----------



## Toph (Apr 3, 2016)

colleagues participating in a collaborative artwork and paying respect for their retrospective series? Toriyama has done it before with Eiichiro Oda, Araki Hirohiko and Masakazu Katsura, that's what mangaka usually does to one another when working in the same magazine, broski.

also, they drew their retrospective protagonist in their attire, because duh, they are the protagonist, they are their series' mascot. it would be weird for toriyama to draw vegeta instead of goku, clad in naruto's get-up don't you think?


----------



## Trojan (Apr 3, 2016)

oitudomal said:


> Does the name Naruto Uzumaki trigger you or something, HoroHoro? Chill out, man. This shit is done.



I guess Narudo/Sasuke causing him serious problems because they left the 2 clowns Hashirama and Asspulldara in the dust.


----------



## Addy (Apr 3, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> colleagues participating in a collaborative artwork and paying respect for their retrospective series? Toriyama has done it before with Eiichiro Oda, Araki Hirohiko and Masakazu Katsura, that's what mangaka usually does to one another when working in the same magazine, broski.
> 
> also, they drew their retrospective protagonist in their attire, because duh, they are the protagonist, they are their series' mascot. it would be weird for toriyama to draw vegeta instead of goku, clad in naruto's get-up don't you think?



honey, he still drew it regardless.  there is no ill feelings between the two but the upmost respect like how oda sees kishi as a friend which was proven several times from both parties

yet, you treet the mere idea of goku being compared to naruto as something that trigers you off? really?. the authors don't give  a shit. why should you?.


----------



## Addy (Apr 3, 2016)

Hussain said:


> I guess Narudo/Sasuke causing him serious problems because they left the 2 clowns Hashirama and Asspulldara in the dust.



oro got more relavent than them


----------



## RockSauron (Apr 3, 2016)

Are we really arguing if Naruto is not based on Goku?

Yes, Naruto is molded int he style of a typical shonen protagonist, but isn't Goku the origin of that cliche anyway? ... At least I don't think there's any older ones. But really, there's a lot of differences, but it's pretty obvious Naruto was designed to be very similar to Goku.


----------



## Raniero (Apr 3, 2016)

Corvida said:


> It´s a pity you cannot even get an equivalence.


What? 



> Congratulations.
> you´re declaring  Kishimoto´s main Hero´s   and Messiah ´s   message. a joke


We're not talking about Naruto's nindo. We're talking about reasons for wanting to become a Kage. Naruto wanted to become Hokage because he wanted everybody to like him. His reason for wanting to become Hokage was just as shallow as Sarada's.


----------



## Indra (Apr 3, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> Naruto is similar to Goku? I think he's just another generic shonen protagonist, Shonen Jump mangaka are often asked to use the goofball archetype for their retrospective protagonist because it's proven a popular formula. Luffy is much closer to Goku in terms of characterization, they don't give a shit about people's opinions, they're emotionally independent, both Toriyama and Oda subvert recognition. Although he's seen as the savior among his family and friends, no one knows or cares about Goku outside his circle. This is mostly because Goku purposely keeps himself under the radar, preferring to live an anonymous life when fighting is not involved. However, Goku has helped a number of people and he was actually known as the kid who beat Piccolo Daimao and won and was runner-up in tournament matches that ar considered legendary. Goku doesn't care about recognition unlike Naruto. So Toriyama created a gag character like Mr. Satan who stole all the credit. Similarly, while it's Luffy who did most of the havoc against the World Government, Usopp would often be the one who saw his bounty growing, it's a running gag.
> 
> Naruto is a cheap populist hero because he's primarily motivated by recognition and glory, and there are a lot of people out there who cares more about recognition and glory than heroism. He's not even heroic, he has no moral qualms about human experiments, slavery or child soldiers. He defended some mercenaries against other mercenaries who wore different headbands.
> 
> And yes, Naruto _is_ superficial and proud as a matter of fact, you're talking about the dude who went on a power trip and told his own son and everyone across the village, "Don't call me dad or Naruto! It's Lord Hokage or Lord Seventh!" The same dude who called Tsunade "old hag," or "granny."


I was talking about subtle likes. 

Like T was saying, Sasuke and Vegeta are not exactly alike, but they share some similarities.



Raniero said:


> How so? She literally has given no in-depth or realistic reason as to why she even wants to become Hokage. Nothing commendable like desiring political change, for example.
> 
> From what she's shown, she only wants to become Hokage because she's a Naruto fangirl. That's it.
> 
> Sarada wanting to become Hokage is no less forced than Boruto wanting to protect from the shadows.




. Sigh.


----------



## Toph (Apr 3, 2016)

"mama, are you really papa's wife"
"my life is a nightmare..."
"you guys were supposed to be husband and wife! why don't you act like parents!"
"papa, do you think your feelings are well and truly connected to mama?"
"mama's dirty..."

~ Salad Uchiha

I think I prefer Bort over Salad


----------



## Corvida (Apr 3, 2016)

Raniero said:


> What?



Sigh.
Arent we thick with insecurity today?



> We're not talking about Naruto's nindo.



No. We are talking about Narutos reasons to be Hokage and how they changed through the manga. Or do you see the hokage  Sarada met as the brat Naruto was in chapter 3? ·



> We're talking about reasons for wanting to become a Kage. Naruto wanted to become Hokage because he wanted everybody to like him.




When he was  a 13 years old attention whore brat in chapter 3.


> [
> 
> His reason for wanting to become Hokage was just as shallow as Sarada's.



In chapter 3.

You are again merrily denying any developement to Naruto through the manga and worse, just silencing one of the persons who got him best, Hinata, in the chapter named, curiously,* connected, when she slapped  him out of his shit reminding him not only of his nindo , but...

*


Now have the huevos of saying part 2 Naruto or the  Hokage Naruto Sarada knew and his motives to be hokage and protect the ninja world  were shallow


----------



## Cord (Apr 3, 2016)

Guys, don't derail this thread with those overdone topics again...


----------



## Zef (Apr 3, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Three weeks left now.



I can't wait.


----------



## Raniero (Apr 3, 2016)

So guess we can conclude wanting to be a world leader with tons of responsibilities on your shoulders because you want to "be friends with everybody" is shallow? Great. 



Zef said:


> Hinata fans calling Sarada a Naruto fangirl, no irony there whatsoever


Wasn't I on your ignore list?

Do you even know what irony is? I never said Sarada being a Naruto fangirl was a bad thing or that Hinata wasn't a Naruto fangirl (like 80% of the cast). Just stating a fact. Don't get defensive now 

edit: you mods really don't know the concept of fun, do you?


----------



## Corvida (Apr 3, 2016)

Raniero said:


> So guess we can conclude wanting to be a world leader with tons of responsibilities on your shoulders because you want to "be friends with everybody" is shallow? Great.



Afraid nope

 Wanting to be a world leader with tons  of responsiblities becasue you have understood the meaning of the very words with which sweet  Hinata shook the Messiah  out  of his paralized stupor, by  reminding him of his own word and ideals , that is, "we must fight in earnest to protect each other, that is why we are family," means  that Srada found Hokage Naruto inspirational.

So, she will be hokage.

Amen


----------



## Trojan (Apr 3, 2016)

> So, she will be hokage.



Obito wanted to Hokage
Nawaki wanted to be Hokage
Dan wanted to be Hokage
Danzo wanted to be Hokage
Asspulldara wanted it (to some extent?) 
Kiba wanted to be Hokage
Sasuke wanted to be Hokage
Kushina wanted to be Hokage
Oro wanted to be Hokage

and so on. Not everyone wanted to be a Hokage means that they will end up being so.
And the other way around as Tsunade did not want to be a Hokage at first either, but she ended up being one.

And since Narudo is a Uzumaki, it will probably take a long time. 
And after him will be Konohamaru.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 3, 2016)

Hussain said:


> makes you wonder why he did it then.



Amazing.

What Kishi didn't want to happen, happened.

To all the villains Naruto fought, no less...


----------



## Cord (Apr 3, 2016)

If I'm being honest, it's getting kind of difficult to keep track of this discussion since it has just been moving way too fast and I don't always have the time to read through everything.

What I'm going to do is ax this thread and create anew. I will be applying Platypus' suggestion in the sticky feedback thread and make three new different threads for the Boruto manga, Mitsuki one-shot, and a spoiler-announcement, respectively. 

It will be easier to monitor discussions more closely if we are to start again, lump alike topics together, and keep everything organized. Please bear with me for a short while.


----------

